# Far off but is anyone planning IVF/FET Oct/Nov time or waiting to start treatment?



## star25

Hi, I know it's a long shot but jusr seeing if anyone is planning treatment later in the year and want to keep company in the meantime? 

My LG is 3 months and I'm currently breastfeeding and bottle feeding 
I plan on just bottle feeding soon so my periods can return as I need to have 2 periods before I can start FET 

Previous to my LG my periods were all over the place and my cycles were long so I hope I don't have too long to wait for them to return 

Anyone else waiting to start treatment?


----------



## beneathmywing

Excited for you to try again, Star!


----------



## star25

Ahh thank you, still breastfeeding half bottle feeding and have to have 2 cycles before starting again 
Have to plan ahead though as who knows how long it may take xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Ahh thank you, still breastfeeding half bottle feeding and have to have 2 cycles before starting again
> Have to plan ahead though as who knows how long it may take xx

Hope it doesn't take long at all!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm planning on FET in mid to late Sept


----------



## Ellie Bean

star25 said:


> Hi, I know it's a long shot but jusr seeing if anyone is planning treatment later in the year and want to keep company in the meantime?
> 
> My LG is 3 months and I'm currently breastfeeding and bottle feeding
> I plan on just bottle feeding soon so my periods can return as I need to have 2 periods before I can start FET
> 
> Previous to my LG my periods were all over the place and my cycles were long so I hope I don't have too long to wait for them to return
> 
> Anyone else waiting to start treatment?

Me me me!!! My son just turned 1 earlier this month and I am planning to stop nursing by July 1 bc we'd like to do a FET this fall sometime. I have to wait 60 days after stopping nursing then go in for labs and "water test" to check uterus to be sure all looks ok. Then they're making me wait another month to do the FET so I'm hoping for an Oct 2016 FET. I'm so excited can't wait! I also recently stopped night nursing and I just got my first period (last one was 8/2014 was prior to our last FET) I'm still currently pumping three times a day at work and then nursing once or twice in the evening and pumping/nursing in the morning before work. I'm hoping to cut out one pumping session at work starting next week and just pump mid morning and mid afternoon, then gradually taper off...trying to decide if I should just switch to giving my son a bottle only now and not nurse at all so hard to decide what to do....


----------



## star25

Hi Fluterby hi ellie bean! 

Good luck for when your cycles start and preparing for them :)

Since I first posted I have had a period, didn't expect it to happen as was still breastfeeding evening and night time, now on day 41 though so looks like my long cycles haven't changed! 

We're now thinking around Sept time too, just some time at the end of the summer 
When I'm ready to start have to call clinic to order meds a week before then call on day 1 to arrange baseline and start meds all being well 

Ellie bean, I had the same dilemma about the breastfeeding, I didn't want to stop completely but she was on formula too due to reflux 
When we went on holiday she started sleeping through the night so was feeding less then I went on antibiotics so couldn't feed her 
Now she also has 2 teeth so think we have definitely stopped now and does like biting things now she is teething! 
Have to say I do miss it though, I'm sure you will come to a decision that suits you 
I would have had to stop before starting a new cycle anyway but did love breastfeeding xx


----------



## 4magpies

Me hopefully. I'm waiting for an egg sharing match then we can start. Been told could be 3 months or more. So that would mean cycling in autumn time.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm ready to be done with my pump lol. It's been a great year but I'm ready to be done and get ready for another FET. We want or kids close in age so this will be prefect bc our son will be two by the time we'll have another baby.


----------



## star25

Welcome 4magpies :)

Fluterby, I hated pumping, I didn't do it much but I couldn't get much pumping anyway haha
I still have a supply now and fed a little bit this morning just to see if she would take it and she did but didn't seem fussed either way so don't think she's missed it too much!


----------



## Ellie Bean

When my son was born he had some issues, was in NICU and then had surgery so I started my breast feeding journey using the pump. Then once home I pumped for 10 min after every nursing session around the clock so I could get lots of milk saved bc I had to go back to work early due to my son's medical issues and needed to save some of my vacation time for his other future surgeries. So needless to say I'm kinda over pumping lol.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear he was poorly Fluterby, you gave him the best start with breast milk, is he OK now? 

I wonder if it worked would I cope with 2 close in age 
I have my niece every Thursday and there is 13 months between her and madeleine and I need eyes at the back of my head, then I picture doing that every day....Haha its fun though 

I'm day 43 and no sign of af, not sure if it's because I've only had 1 so they're going to be a bit messed up or if it's just because that's how I am 

Hdoes everyone know how many embryos they would be transferring?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yea he's doing great now all hooked back up. We're planning on transferring two embryos again. We have a girl and a boy embryo frozen. We transferred one of each last time and only one took so we want the best chance possible so we're going do two. My husband is still a bit hesitating lol thinking how would we handle two with the one we've already got. I told him God will make it work out however it's meant to be and it'll be great.


----------



## 3chords

Hi star!

I am set to do a fresh IVF cycle end of July. We will do freeze all and PGS and hopefully get some normal embryos. If we do we will transfer in October. I am no longer willing to take on twin risk, no way am I having 3 under age 2 and the last 3 ladies I knew who had twins all had pretty stressful/bad outcomes so we will transfer 1 at a time.


----------



## star25

Hey 3c good to see you here :)
I thought you were transferring March time? Or have I got that wrong, so exciting though! 

I'm currently on my second cycle so could start anytime after this one but will wait until Sept 
This one was 48 days after the last so doesn't look like that has changed 

How is everyone else?


----------



## 3chords

No, never March, it was going to be either Oct/Nov or January (I want to avoid transfers during Christmas as I find that stressful). Right now I am set to go back to work the 2nd week of November so I think I'd rather have the transfer done before I go back, will be easier with monitoring appointments and stuff. However we are going on vacation for a week in the 2nd week of October so I have to make sure that is fine.

Of course all this is predicated on actually getting normal embryos in July/August! With my luck who the heck knows...


----------



## star25

Ahh OK 3c, I agree with you about transferring 1, I used to think I would be fine with twins and if course, if it happened, I would but I would rather not increase the risk by transferring 2, especially with madeleine too! 
I bet you will make more perfect embryos as gorgeous as Henry x


----------



## star25

I think I will try and start in September, if it's past Sept then I have to do all the blood tests again which is a bit of a pain and not sure how much they would be, I've got a chlamydia test to send off as that would be out of date soon 
I've had 2 cycles now so can start when I'm ready 
They were 48 days apart so will see what happens with the next one

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's exciting for you star. I'm just finishing up breast feeding and if all things go smoothly will hopefully have our FET in Sept too. I have to wait 60 days before they'll do anything them get labs during my first cycle after the 60th day if all is good then the following cycle will be transfer cycle.


----------



## star25

exciting ellie bean! September suddenly doesn't seem so far away, feels strange that it could all be happening again soon 
Fingers crossed it works for us all


----------



## Ellie Bean

I agree it doesn't seem far away at all! :) Today is day 1 without any pumping/nursing...59 days to go! I am supposed to start my metformin, folbee (prescription folic acid/b12/b6 bc of my clotting disorder) and aspirin once the pharmacy gets them filled, went after work today but they didn't have them ready yet.


----------



## 3chords

Ellie Bean I also had to stop BFing. But I was told I needed to have 2 full cycles because that's how long it takes your prolactin to go back to baseline. I'm now actually on my third cycle because AF came back almost immediately after I weaned.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yea I think is fairly common for them to require no nursing for that long so good to hear you were told the same! My cycle returned after I cut or night nursing last month and in the next week or so I should have another period starting hoping it stays fairly regular.


----------



## star25

How is the no breastfeeding and pumping going ellie bean?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi star! It's actually going great. I just gradually tapered it down Intel I was only pumping once a day did that for 2 or 3 days then stopped. Just started my period so this is my first cycle some stopping and it will hopefully time out fairly close to when my 60 days will be up to start things for our FET. My 60th day will be Aug 11.


----------



## star25

That wasn't long to wait for your first period then 
I've had 2, wondering when the next one will be as the last one was 48 days, last time and this time though had spotting on day 16, last time was a few days and this time one day so don't know what that is all about


----------



## 3chords

My cycles before pregnancy were perfect, 28 days to the hour, like Swiss clockwork. Since then I have had: 24 days, 28 days, 30 days. So not too much variation and the first one was the lightest.

I did my postpartum baseline blood work and ultrasound today. AFC was only 14 (before it ranged 16-18 but I am two years older so no surprise). Hopefully we still get a good response next month. I will therefore be starting stims in about 4 weeks!


----------



## star25

Wow 3c so exciting things are happening for you very soon! 
I keep debating whether to start sooner than September, just because my periods came back sooner than I thought and also I think, if it doesn't work we don't know how long it will take, not in a negative way of thinking, just realistic it might take longer than the first time


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes it came back quickly as soon as I stopped night nursing. If I have cycles similar to before it's looking like my first cycle after the 60th day will be the end of Aug/ beginning of Sept then I'll have baseline labs and then they'll make me wait until my next cycle to do the FET which will prob be end of Sept/ beginning of Oct. A bit later than I was hoping not sure why we can't do the FET the first cycle after my 60 th day though. I'm thinking of calling and asking again bc I've spoken to a couple different nurses and was told by one that we'd start the process the first cycle after my 60th day so I assumed that meant we'd do the FET but then another nurse said no just labs the first cycle after the 60th day and then do the FET the next cycle...so confusing lol. 

I agree star I think sooner is better that way if things take longer than expected you're covered. 

That's so exciting 3chords! I'm sure you can't wait to get everything going!


----------



## 3chords

For me the most stressful part really is getting PGS normal embryos. I have terrible egg quality. I respond great to stims, all beautiful follicles of about the same size, last time I got 20 eggs retrieved, 18 were mature and 15 fertilized but then by day 3 they all fall apart. Suuuper slow growers, out of 15 I only had 3 which were 7-cell or more (on day 3 embryos that are 6-cell or fewer are almost all abnormal and for us all were), and of those 3, two were usable. To be honest if I do the IVF and we get PGS normal embryos the fear kind of goes away b/c I know it works, I know the embryo is fine, etc. So it's the fresh cycle I hate...and as I've said before I am not totally thrilled with having kids SO close in age. I always feel like it kind of robs the first one a bit of their time with me, particularly if it's not an easy pregnancy. But what can you do, we don't live in a perfect world!


----------



## star25

3c I think the same, I feel guilty taking time away from madeleine for a sibling but then I think how much she would love a sibling and as 1 of 5 with me and my sister less than 2 years apart, it was great growing up and still is now, we're all so close and I would love the same for madeleine (well not 5 haha!)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hi can I join you girls in the wait? I am new to ivf as I am doing this as a gestational surrogate for my cousin. My youngest just turned 1 on the weekend and I am currently breastfeeding twice a day. Did you guys have an option of continuing to breastfeed while doing ivf? It breaks my heart to think of completely stopping. This will be a FET. She has 8 embryos. I will only be doing 1 egg transfer. I told her we can try around sept or oct so that way I can see if my son weans himself. i've had 3 periods so far. My cycles usd to be 30 days long. The last 2 I had were 60 days. My prolactin level this cycle was 23. So I'm thinking if I even do one feed a day it will go lower and be in the safe range. Wht do your drs say wait 60 days after you stop breastfeeding? I remember the dr saying I have an option of unmedicated FET which would be just estrogen and progesterone or the long protocal of 6 weeks and using bcp and lupron injections? Does that sound right. Anyone else doing theirs with lupron?


----------



## 3chords

Hi 6footnoodle!

I was told absolutely no BFing if doing a fresh IVF cycle. I've heard that from basically everyone so I think that you do have to wean if you want to do a fresh cycle (the drugs could be suppressed by your hormones so it's pointless to stim). But you're just doing a FET so I really don't know...your sister's RE would know best. I don't know the significance of 60 days, I was just told I had to have 2 cycles post-weaning (at a minimum).


----------



## miranda007

I'm not at this stage yet as I'm still pregnant with my first from IVF. But it's been on my mind as we want to have them close - we have 5 embryos left. We're not getting any younger and we want to have a few kids, 
I asked my Dr and she said I have to have stopped breast feeding completely even if it is for a FET, which will be really hard. It's so annoying we have to stop completely. She said it's because breast feeding can act like a contraception and u want to give your body the best possible chance to accept the transfer. 
There's a few rebels out there when I googled - the Australian breast feeding association she breast fed during her successful transfer etc. but I'd be too scared to - I don't want to hurt our chances.
I didn't know about the two periods you need to have after you've stopped breast feeding, how annoying!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I can def see how that would be frustrating 3c! I hope this round goes smoother for you. We did the PGS/PGD testing on our 6 day 5 embryos and 4 were ok and 2 were not. I can't imagine getting through the stims and the retrieval and then have none of them be ok, sorry it's been so difficult for you. 

I was sad to stop nursing my son but I felt like 13 months was a long time and we want to do the FET this year so I had to stop so that I could wait the 60 days then call on day 1 of my first cycle after my 60th day. I was told they do it this way so that your prolactin level will go back to normal so then it won't cause any issues with conception. In my case I stopped nursing June 13 then Aug 11 will be 60 days but my periods not due until Aug 30 so threw beginning of Sept we'll do baseline labs the the Oct cycle do the FET........
Any ideas why they won't do my FET in Sept with that cycle vs making me wait another month( so over 90 days after stopping bfing)...


6 foot that's amazing you're going to be a surrogate! What a wonderful gift so glad the world has such great ppl like you! When I did my FET I was only on progesterone and estrogen prior. But the estrogen would prob make you dry up if you're still nursing.


----------



## 6footnoodle

miranda007 said:


> I'm not at this stage yet as I'm still pregnant with my first from IVF. But it's been on my mind as we want to have them close - we have 5 embryos left. We're not getting any younger and we want to have a few kids,
> I asked my Dr and she said I have to have stopped breast feeding completely even if it is for a FET, which will be really hard. It's so annoying we have to stop completely. She said it's because breast feeding can act like a contraception and u want to give your body the best possible chance to accept the transfer.
> There's a few rebels out there when I googled - the Australian breast feeding association she breast fed during her successful transfer etc. but I'd be too scared to - I don't want to hurt our chances.
> I didn't know about the two periods you need to have after you've stopped breast feeding, how annoying!

Haha i saw that too in the Australian breast feeding association site. That's what makes me want to continue breast feeding. The Dr said no due to drugs the baby can ingest and because of prolactin levels. But after doing research I see the drugs are safe and my prolactin level is borderline normal. Normal range goes up to 18 and I am at 23. i might wait for next cycle and get my prolactin tested again to see if it has gone lower since now I am at work and I feel my lo is feeding for shorter during the 2 feeds. I wasn't able to breastfeed my first so I am really enjoying it this time around. My cousin says she is ok with my breastfeeding and we could lie to the doctor if we get m level down to 18. Then if first cycle doesn't work I stop breast feeding for the next. The only thing is the doctor said that is prolcatin is high then the cycle will be cancelled and we will have to wait 60 days. I guess that is how long it takes for the levels to go down. I guess that's why all your doctors say to wait 2 cycles after you stop breast feeding.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ellie Bean said:


> I can def see how that would be frustrating 3c! I hope this round goes smoother for you. We did the PGS/PGD testing on our 6 day 5 embryos and 4 were ok and 2 were not. I can't imagine getting through the stims and the retrieval and then have none of them be ok, sorry it's been so difficult for you.
> 
> I was sad to stop nursing my son but I felt like 13 months was a long time and we want to do the FET this year so I had to stop so that I could wait the 60 days then call on day 1 of my first cycle after my 60th day. I was told they do it this way so that your prolactin level will go back to normal so then it won't cause any issues with conception. In my case I stopped nursing June 13 then Aug 11 will be 60 days but my periods not due until Aug 30 so threw beginning of Sept we'll do baseline labs the the Oct cycle do the FET........
> Any ideas why they won't do my FET in Sept with that cycle vs making me wait another month( so over 90 days after stopping bfing)...
> 
> 
> 6 foot that's amazing you're going to be a surrogate! What a wonderful gift so glad the world has such great ppl like you! When I did my FET I was only on progesterone and estrogen prior. But the estrogen would prob make you dry up if you're still nursing.

Thank you :) In Canada it is even harder to find a surrogate since commercial surrogacy is illegal so there aren't many people willing to do it without financial benefits. My cousin has been struggling for years and it breaks my heart so I know I need to help her. And this way since we are close she can be involved in everything and kind of experince pregnancy through me.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I think I might call my RE'S office again and ask them why they won't do the frozen embryo transfer with my first cycle after my 60th day which would be my third period after stopping nursing and why they want me to wait a whole another cycle which will be almost 4 months since stopping nursing....so crazy how different each Dr is.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ya I would call them to see why. I would think 60 days is plenty of time.


----------



## star25

Welcome 6footnoodle and miranda! 

What an amazing thing to do 6foot
Good job there are people like you in the world 

I was told I wouldn't be able to breastfeed for fet but they didn't say how soon to stop but I have anyway so doesn't matter 

Ellie, have you had an answer about when you can start? 

Afm, day 30 and no sign of af so looks like I'm in for another long one but nevermind, at least they have returned


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I called today and they said I should call day one of my period for July and then I can go up for Baseline labs sometime around day 8 which will be like the first week of August. If all looks good then they will do the frozen embryo transfer my following cycle which is the end of August the end of September. So glad I called and am able to start one month sooner!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls. I see that this thread has been going for a long time now, but I wanted to ask if I can join in because I am gearing up to do a FET cycle either July, August or September at the latest. I need to make up my mind soon about when I want to start the cycle if I am going to do it in July. I had a failed FET cycle in March and I transfered 2 embryos. I had a chemical pregnancy and my HCG levels were really low. I think it was due to an allergy I had to the progesterone in sesame oil and I had to stop it and i increased my vaginal suppositories, but I don't think it was enough since my progesterone leves were low. I only have 1 more frostie left so wish me luck! I had to have a special pharmacy mix me progesterone in ethyl olate as an alternative, so hopefully it will be gentler on my body and I won't have an allergy to it like I did with the Sesame oil. 

Good luck to anyone with upcoming cycles and Congrats to anyone that has had success! Sorry I haven't had a chance to read through the thread but I hope I can get to know you girls now! :flower:

@Ellie, Good luck with your upcoming FET, I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust: Maybe we will be cycling together depending on when I start! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Ellie that's great news! Exciting times very soon for you 

Wannabe, welcome :) 
None of us has started yet so don't worry 
Sorry about your chemical, will be sending youots of luck next cycle 
Glad they can do something about the progesterone roo


----------



## Aayla

Hi ladies. I would love to join. My IVF is a ways off. We won't be starting until March of 2017. I have pcos, anovulatory cycles. DH is perfect. We did 2 rounds of clomid in 2014 and that didn't work. Starting May of 2015 I was on letrozole with timed intercourse. Completely unmonitored cycles except for the 7dpo progesterone test. 3rd cycle got my bfp but it ended in mc. I have done 5 more cycles since then and that brings my total to 8. 

Af just started yesterday and I had run out of my letrozole but when I asked for another one, because I had done 8 cycles, I had to see the doc. Unfortunately he is away and so we had to sit out this current cycle because it will be about a week before we can get in. 

Our next step, if the letrozole stopped working, is IVF. Since 8 is as high as they truly like to go (some have pushed it to 12) DH and I have decided to stop the letrozole and just move on to IVF. 

unfortunately my bmi is way too high and it's private here so all costs our out of pocket. We may have some meds covered on DH's extended medical through his job but it will be about a month before we know for sure. 

So now I am having to lose about 90 lbs and save up $10,000. But I feel good about this decision and that we are on the right path


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aayla said:


> Hi ladies. I would love to join. My IVF is a ways off. We won't be starting until March of 2017. I have pcos, anovulatory cycles. DH is perfect. We did 2 rounds of clomid in 2014 and that didn't work. Starting May of 2015 I was on letrozole with timed intercourse. Completely unmonitored cycles except for the 7dpo progesterone test. 3rd cycle got my bfp but it ended in mc. I have done 5 more cycles since then and that brings my total to 8.
> 
> Af just started yesterday and I had run out of my letrozole but when I asked for another one, because I had done 8 cycles, I had to see the doc. Unfortunately he is away and so we had to sit out this current cycle because it will be about a week before we can get in.
> 
> Our next step, if the letrozole stopped working, is IVF. Since 8 is as high as they truly like to go (some have pushed it to 12) DH and I have decided to stop the letrozole and just move on to IVF.
> 
> unfortunately my bmi is way too high and it's private here so all costs our out of pocket. We may have some meds covered on DH's extended medical through his job but it will be about a month before we know for sure.
> 
> So now I am having to lose about 90 lbs and save up $10,000. But I feel good about this decision and that we are on the right path

Welcome! How exciting for you guys. March 2017 isn't that far away!


----------



## Aayla

With all of you talking of September and such and that is only a couple of months away and then i thought..wow March doesn't seem that far off anymore. I'm sure the time will fly


----------



## star25

Hi aayia :) it isn't far off and depending on if mine works or not I could be trying again around the same time so stick with us!


----------



## star25

I'm now day 34 and no af yet though getting some pains, be interesting if it's the same time roughly as the last as at least it will give me an idea of what my cycles might be like


----------



## 6footnoodle

Welcome ladies. I just joined the thread last week haha.



Ellie Bean said:


> Well I called today and they said I should call day one of my period for July and then I can go up for Baseline labs sometime around day 8 which will be like the first week of August. If all looks good then they will do the frozen embryo transfer my following cycle which is the end of August the end of September. So glad I called and am able to start one month sooner!

 That's awesome news! I also plan to get my prolactin measured beginning of my next cycle to see if my level has dropped. If it hasn't moved then i will cut down to one feed. Then test my prolactin again the next cycle haha.



star25 said:


> I'm now day 34 and no af yet though getting some pains, be interesting if it's the same time roughly as the last as at least it will give me an idea of what my cycles might be like

Waiting for AF sucks. Hope yours comes any day now :) I want mine to be shorter than 60 days like the last 2 cycles lol. With my first when I was pumping milk I got my regular 30 day cycle super early. Crazy how actual breast feeding makes such a difference.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay ladies in so excited for all of us I can't wait for my period to start this month lol. Only 20 more days approx bc I'm day 13 today avg 33-34 day cycles. I pray these cycles work for us all!


----------



## wannabeprego

Aayla said:


> Hi ladies. I would love to join. My IVF is a ways off. We won't be starting until March of 2017. I have pcos, anovulatory cycles. DH is perfect. We did 2 rounds of clomid in 2014 and that didn't work. Starting May of 2015 I was on letrozole with timed intercourse. Completely unmonitored cycles except for the 7dpo progesterone test. 3rd cycle got my bfp but it ended in mc. I have done 5 more cycles since then and that brings my total to 8.
> 
> Af just started yesterday and I had run out of my letrozole but when I asked for another one, because I had done 8 cycles, I had to see the doc. Unfortunately he is away and so we had to sit out this current cycle because it will be about a week before we can get in.
> 
> Our next step, if the letrozole stopped working, is IVF. Since 8 is as high as they truly like to go (some have pushed it to 12) DH and I have decided to stop the letrozole and just move on to IVF.
> 
> unfortunately my bmi is way too high and it's private here so all costs our out of pocket. We may have some meds covered on DH's extended medical through his job but it will be about a month before we know for sure.
> 
> So now I am having to lose about 90 lbs and save up $10,000. But I feel good about this decision and that we are on the right path

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope you can reach your weight loss goals and that you get a BFP in March! :dust::dust:



star25 said:


> I'm now day 34 and no af yet though getting some pains, be interesting if it's the same time roughly as the last as at least it will give me an idea of what my cycles might be like


Good luck and baby dust to you hun! :dust::dust: I hope that your AF arrives soon so you can move on to start your next cycle! :thumbup:



Ellie Bean said:


> Yay ladies in so excited for all of us I can't wait for my period to start this month lol. Only 20 more days approx bc I'm day 13 today avg 33-34 day cycles. I pray these cycles work for us all!

Good luck to you hun! :dust: Thank you for the prayers! :hugs: Hopefully this is going to be a lucky thread forall of us girls and we will all complete our cycles with BFP's!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, So I think that I have made up my mind about when I am going to do the FET. My AF is due around July 13th so I am going to contact the RE and do my baseline ultrasound and blood work with the short protocol. I wanted to start tomorrow with CD 21 lupron and the long protocol but they want me to go in for a baseline and BW now before I start and I can't go in because DH can't get time off from work right now. I didn't think I would need to go in right now because I never had to before I started a cycle, so I am really annoyed because when I called and asked questions about starting a new cycle a few weeks back they didn't tell me this,and if I would of known I could of planned for it better! :growlmad: Well hopefully the short protocol will work okay and I have success regardless.

I don't want to wait any longer in case the FET doesn't work since this is my last frostie and I want do a a full IVF cycle next. I want to have it take place before the winter time since the winters are bad up north. Although DH isn't thrilled with this idea and when I talked to him about what happens next if the last embryo doesn't work he got upset with the idea of doing another full cycle. So I have no idea what happens next if it doesn't work. Just hope and pray that this next cycle works! Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> AFM, So I think that I have made up my mind about when I am going to do the FET. My AF is due around July 13th so I am going to contact the RE and do my baseline ultrasound and blood work with the short protocol. I wanted to start tomorrow with CD 21 lupron and the long protocol but they want me to go in for a baseline and BW now before I start and I can't go in because DH can't get time off from work right now. I didn't think I would need to go in right now because I never had to before I started a cycle, so I am really annoyed because when I called and asked questions about starting a new cycle a few weeks back they didn't tell me this,and if I would of known I could of planned for it better! :growlmad: Well hopefully the short protocol will work okay and I have success regardless.
> 
> I don't want to wait any longer in case the FET doesn't work since this is my last frostie and I want do a a full IVF cycle next. I want to have it take place before the winter time since the winters are bad up north. Although DH isn't thrilled with this idea and when I talked to him about what happens next if the last embryo doesn't work he got upset with the idea of doing another full cycle. So I have no idea what happens next if it doesn't work. Just hope and pray that this next cycle works! Wish me luck!!!!!

Sounds like we're possibly going to be cycle buddies! My period's due to start July 27th ish then go in for baseline labs and US and if all is good then do FET with Aug cycle so we should be fairly close! I can't wait I'm so ready to be preggo again!


----------



## star25

Wishing you good luck Wannabe and thank you for the baby dust! It's so soon now, I think you and Ellie are the first to start now, definitely lots of bfps going to be happening here with us all in it together x


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone? 

Af arrived for me yesterday on day 37 which is good for me so now I have had 3 cycles yay! 

3c what date are you starting? Not long now for you!


----------



## Aayla

So I saw the fertility doc the other day. He said that the max we can do is 3 more cycles on letrozole and since it is still working to make me ovulate he would like to do IUI with those 3 cycles. It is significantly cheaper (only $455 including the letrozole) and the doc said it will double our chances. We did get pregnant on letrozole and timed intercourse (ended in early mc) so he is hopeful. If it doesn't work then we still move on to IVF. 

So we start on my next cycle which isn't for awhile as I am on cd 7 and I have 35 day cycles.

Has anyone done the iui route without the injectable meds and just did clomid or letrozole?


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi girls, mind if I join? :friends:

I had surgery for fibroid removal in May after 2 years of TTC and they discovered moderate endometriosis while they were in there. Now I'm in the uterus healing/waiting period before attempting to TTC again. 

I'm on BCP for the summer to help control the endo and fibroid regrowth in the interim, and I'll stop that in mid-Septemer. Then, IVF cycle #1 begins! We're going to do a long cycle and a fresh transfer with egg retrieval in mid-October if all goes well. I can't wait. I am so nervous and so excited and ready to get things moving!

Star, thanks for starting this thread. It was nice to stumble across this and find other women who are also waiting. 

The time will fly by, though, I'm sure!


----------



## 3chords

Hi lemon!

star, I'm on CD17 and my cycles are pretty much 28ish days now so not too long to go until I start stims. I estimate I'll have my retrieval in early August. Then it's a waiting game to see if any are PGS normal...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Prior to your FET what cycle day do your Dr's have u come in for baseline labs and US (water test)? I thot day 3 but the last nurse I spoke to at the office said it be later like day 8 ish I think. What's your protocol?


----------



## star25

Aayla I think that sounds like a really good plan for you I didn't do iui as we would have to have paid around £1200 whereas ivf was funded so went straight for that, I had already had 12 cycles of cloud with no luck so had done enough waiting, as you have already got pregnant with the TI though I think you have a great chance 

Welcome lemon, I'm glad you found us, we're all starting different times but a few coming up in the next month or so and some later 
I think I might be Sept

Ellie, I go for baseline scan on day 1-2 
My protocol is to call clinic a couple of weeks before I want to start to order meds that will get delivered to home, baseline scan then start estrogen tablets, 4 a day, after a week or so go back for scan to check lining, if 7mm (I think can't quite remember) or above, then start progesterone pessaries twice a day Then go back for transfer after 5 days 
If lining isn't thick enough then wait another week and check again, this is what I had to do before and my Lining was literally only just thick enough, I think the nurse was debating whether or not to go ahead, thank God she did! 
If all works and I get a bfp then I Continue the estrogen and progesterone up until 10 weeks

3c that's good About your cycles, how long is it until the results?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls been away for a while whilst waiting for an egg share match. Well my recipient from my daughters cycle has come forward and wants to use my eggs again. Hoping we will both be ready to go in sept/October. I should know more end of next week when she's been for her appointment.


----------



## Ellie Bean

What exactly do u mean by egg share match?


----------



## 4magpies

In the uk you can do something called egg share for free private treatment. Basically I donate half my eggs from my IVF cycle and that protein pays for my treatment. It's a more ethical way of getting donor eggs. You have to be matched with your recipient like a egg donor would. Similar characteristics ect.


----------



## star25

That's great new 4magpies &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wow that's really neat! But what if you only got 2 eggs then you'd only have 1 that you'd get to keep?


----------



## 4magpies

If you have less than 8 you can either donate them all then have your own fresh cycle FOC or keep them all and pay for your cycle.


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> 3c that's good About your cycles, how long is it until the results?

I'm not sure actually. Last time we got them in 48 hours (were supposed to get them in 24 hours so we could do the transfer but when I got OHSS the lab asked if they could take an extra day). I think it's 24 hrs if you are transferring on Day 5. If you are freezing all it can take a couple of weeks unless you pay a rush fee. I will have to talk to them about that as I have no intention of waiting so long.

Ellie Bean - my FET protocol is a bit different than most but my clinic feels it's perfected it and since I'm 1/1 I can't complain. But it is long. I have to wait for my cycle to start. On CD21 I administer a shot of Lupron Depot. This basically totally represses your hormones and I think lasts like 3 months so you have flexibility as to when to do the FET or can do back to back FETs. Last time I think we waited until day 25 or so after the Lupron Depot to start estrace, then it was another 12 days or so before I came in for my lining check. We don't transfer until lining is >9mm.


----------



## star25

24 or 48 hours is really good 3c, lets hope it isn't longer than that for you


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls! Yesterday was CD 1 since AF arrived! Sunday morning I go for my baseline blood work and scan! I won't get the results until Monday morning though when my RE is back in the office! Wish me luck! I am doing a short protocol this time and this is my last frostie, so I really hope this works out! Fingers crossed and wish me luck!!!! 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Good luck to the girls starting to cycle also!!! :dust::dust: Come on BFP's for everyone!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hi how is everyone?
> 
> Af arrived for me yesterday on day 37 which is good for me so now I have had 3 cycles yay!
> 
> 3c what date are you starting? Not long now for you!

I am glad that your cycles are getting more regular! :thumbup: Good luck!!! :dust::dust:



Aayla said:


> So I saw the fertility doc the other day. He said that the max we can do is 3 more cycles on letrozole and since it is still working to make me ovulate he would like to do IUI with those 3 cycles. It is significantly cheaper (only $455 including the letrozole) and the doc said it will double our chances. We did get pregnant on letrozole and timed intercourse (ended in early mc) so he is hopeful. If it doesn't work then we still move on to IVF.
> 
> So we start on my next cycle which isn't for awhile as I am on cd 7 and I have 35 day cycles.
> 
> Has anyone done the iui route without the injectable meds and just did clomid or letrozole?

 Good luck with your IUI cycle! :dust::dust: I hope it works for you and you get your BFP! It would be great to be able to save some $$ and not have to go through an intense and expensive IVF cycle. 

I was gearing up for an IUI cycle before we did IVF and I just used clomid. I didn't make it to insemination though because they didn't think that I had enough mature follicles on my ovaries, in other words I wasn't going to release many eggs. I was so upset and I remember crying in the car, so for me that was it and I moved right onto IVF. My full history with infertility is summarized in my siggy! Good luck to you though,I am sure you will do great with your IUI cycle since you had success with it before. :dust::dust::thumbup:



lemon_tree said:


> Hi girls, mind if I join? :friends:
> 
> I had surgery for fibroid removal in May after 2 years of TTC and they discovered moderate endometriosis while they were in there. Now I'm in the uterus healing/waiting period before attempting to TTC again.
> 
> I'm on BCP for the summer to help control the endo and fibroid regrowth in the interim, and I'll stop that in mid-Septemer. Then, IVF cycle #1 begins! We're going to do a long cycle and a fresh transfer with egg retrieval in mid-October if all goes well. I can't wait. I am so nervous and so excited and ready to get things moving!
> 
> Star, thanks for starting this thread. It was nice to stumble across this and find other women who are also waiting.
> 
> The time will fly by, though, I'm sure!

Welcome to the group and good luck to you!!! :flower: 
:dust::dust: 

I had surgery also to remove a polyp in my uterus and I have stage 2 endo. They removed some of the endo and scar tissue. I also have fibroids but none of them are in a place where they feel they affect my fertility so they are still there.I waited about 2 months after surgery before I did my IVF cycle to have my twins. My full story is in my siggy! I hope you are having a great weekend! Good luck with your future IVF cycle!!! :dust: 



3chords said:


> Hi lemon!
> 
> star, I'm on CD17 and my cycles are pretty much 28ish days now so not too long to go until I start stims. I estimate I'll have my retrieval in early August. Then it's a waiting game to see if any are PGS normal...

Good luck to you for August!! :dust::dust: It will be here before you know it!!! I hope you had a wonderful weekend! :flower:





4magpies said:


> Hey girls been away for a while whilst waiting for an egg share match. Well my recipient from my daughters cycle has come forward and wants to use my eggs again. Hoping we will both be ready to go in sept/October. I should know more end of next week when she's been for her appointment.

Good luck with the egg sharing match and with your next cycle! I hope you get your BFP!:dust::dust:


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks, wannabeprego! Good luck at your scan today! :flower:


----------



## Ellie Bean

How's everyone doing? I'm impatiently waiting for my period to start, day 25 today probably will start in 9 ish days if it stays similar to my last cycle. So glad we've all got each other to go through this journey.


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm impatiently waiting for my period to start, day 25 today probably will start in 9 ish days if it stays similar to my last cycle. So glad we've all got each other to go through this journey.

I'm doing good hun! Thanks for asking!:hugs::flower: How are you doing? I had my baseline today and I will get the results tomorrow when my RE gets back in the office. The nurse that did my scan said everyting looked good,lining was thin,ovaries looked normal with small follicles, etc. so fingers crossed that my blood work is normal. It should be though since my cycles went back to normal again since my failed chemical FET cycle in March. Tomorrow I should get my medication schedule. 

Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope your AF comes soon so you can get started! I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## star25

sounds good wannabe, does that mean you start meds today?
lots of luck to you :dust:

ellie, I'm good thank you, I keep debating whether to start on next cycle or the one after but probably the one after as dh is always busy with work in the summer 
Hopefully yours wont be long!

hope you're all well, things are getting busy in here now :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! :hugs:


Well my blood work results were all normal and so was my ultrasound so I got my medication schedule for the next 2 weeks! I go back in for follow up blood work and an ultrasound on Friday the 29th! So if my lining looks good they will get me on the schedule for the transfer the first week of August! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

We tinkered a bit with my cycle in order to make the timing better for us so I start stims on August 1 and retrieval on the 12th. Still no interest in transferring until at least Henry's 1st bday though. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> We tinkered a bit with my cycle in order to make the timing better for us so I start stims on August 1 and retrieval on the 12th. Still no interest in transferring until at least Henry's 1st bday though. :)

That is great hun! :thumbup: I hope you get lots of healthy eggs that turn into healthy embryos for your transfer! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## 3chords

You too! I hope that you get the group off to a great start!


----------



## star25

Hi all how is everyone? 

Wannabe how is your cycles so far?


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hi all how is everyone?
> 
> Wannabe how is your cycles so far?

So far so good! Thanks for asking! :hugs: Time is going by fast so I am happy about that! Only one more week to go until my ultrasound and BW next week on Friday. Hopefully my lining will be nice and thick so that I can get on the transfer schedule for the first week of August! :thumbup:

I have been having a fun weekend with DH and my twins! We had some fun playing in the backyard yesterday and we all went to a children's museum today. It has been so hot outside here though! Today it was 99 and so humid! I am not a fan of this heat. I am looking forward to the Fall. It is my favorite season and so pretty! 

How are you doing? I hope that you are having a wonderful weekend!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

I scheduled my BW and my baseline ultrasound for 10:30 this Friday! Fingers crossed that everything comes back good. My lining needs to be at least an 8 or better for me to get on the schedule for the first week of August! :thumbup: Wish me luck! I am hoping that I can go in on Monday of that week so I can get it done sooner than later so I have less days to obsess over everything! LOL! 

My first week on the meds went good! Time has been going by fast so I am glad about that. Hopefully this last half will fly by as well!

I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start so far! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

I scheduled my BW and my baseline ultrasound for 10:30 this Friday! Fingers crossed that everything comes back good. My lining needs to be at least an 8 or better for me to get on the schedule for the first week of August! :thumbup: Wish me luck! I am hoping that I can go in on Monday of that week so I can get it done sooner than later so I have less days to obsess over everything! LOL! 

My first week on the meds went good! Time has been going by fast so I am glad about that. Hopefully this last half will fly by as well! 

I hope that everyone's week is off to a great start so far! :flower: Does anybody else have any new updates?


----------



## star25

It really is going quick for you Wannabe, fingers crossed for a nice thick lining Fri!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great wannabe! I'm excited for u! I'm still waiting for AF. I've been spotting lightly but no full flow yet hoping by tomorrow it'll start and then I can call and see when my water sono and baseline labs will be.
Star I understand have to do when timing is best for your family even if it's hard to wait!
3chords when does Henry turn 1? Our son turned 1 in May so he'll be 25-26 months old when we'd have our next one if all goes according to plan.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Woohoo we are all getting closer!

My period came on day 33 this cycle. A big improvement from my last cycle which was 60 days. I am still breastfeeding twice a day on only one breast lol. Still unsure when I will stop or if I will stop completely. I really want to do an end of septmeber cycle. Maybe I will stop breastfeeding for my next cycle end of august. I have a month to decide.


----------



## star25

That's good news about the shorter cycle 6foot 
I'm always pleased with a shorter cycle!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay for good cycles! My period started today so my last two cycles were both 34 days. I go next Tues for my water test and labs. Any idea why they won't do the FET with this cycle? They keep telling me they're going to have me wait for my next cycle which is due to start like Aug 30 then transfer won't be until to to end of Sept most likely....


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> That's great wannabe! I'm excited for u! I'm still waiting for AF. I've been spotting lightly but no full flow yet hoping by tomorrow it'll start and then I can call and see when my water sono and baseline labs will be.
> Star I understand have to do when timing is best for your family even if it's hard to wait!
> 3chords when does Henry turn 1? Our son turned 1 in May so he'll be 25-26 months old when we'd have our next one if all goes according to plan.

Thanks Ellie! :hugs: I hope that your AF arrives soon! Good luck with your sono and labs. I hope everything is normal and your uterus looks good. I had a saline sono and it wasn't that bad. You just feel a little pressure when they fill your uterus with water. It feels kind of like a pap smear when they insert the catheter. They will show you your uterus on ultrasound. I had a polyp in mine and I ended up having to do the one where they put the dye in there so they could confirm and see the polyp. I must admit it was painful when they put the dye into my uterus, I remember yelling in pain,even though it was a short lived discomfort, it was still very unpleasent. :wacko: I ended up having a lap surgery to remove the polyp. the DR also removed scar tissue and I found out that I have stage 2 endo. Fingers crossed that everything looks good with yours! 



6footnoodle said:


> Woohoo we are all getting closer!
> 
> My period came on day 33 this cycle. A big improvement from my last cycle which was 60 days. I am still breastfeeding twice a day on only one breast lol. Still unsure when I will stop or if I will stop completely. I really want to do an end of septmeber cycle. Maybe I will stop breastfeeding for my next cycle end of august. I have a month to decide.

That is great that your cycles are more regular now! Good luck for September if you decide to move forward with that time frame! :dust::dust: I had a really long wacky cycle after my failed chemical FET and it lasted 57 days! :wacko: I was so glad when the cycle after that was about 31 days and back to normal so I know what you mean! :thumbup:



Ellie Bean said:


> Yay for good cycles! My period started today so my last two cycles were both 34 days. I go next Tues for my water test and labs. Any idea why they won't do the FET with this cycle? They keep telling me they're going to have me wait for my next cycle which is due to start like Aug 30 then transfer won't be until to to end of Sept most likely....

Ellie, with the sono and the timing of when they have to do it, if my memory serves me right since they fill your uterus with saline it isn't safe to do the FET during the same cycle because they wouldn't want to harm the embryo or leave saline in your uterus which I assume could impact implantation. You can always ask your RE why they want you to wait. I am just guessing on why you have to wait though. Good luck for September's cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, thanks ladies! Ugghhh, yesterday I started to feel sick! :cry: My nose is stuffed up and is starting to run and my throat is starting to feel soar! Ugghh, I just hope I can beat this cold b4 it gets any worse and not give it to the twins or DH! I hope it doesn't mess up my cycle like the first time I tried back in the winter and I had the failed cycle!!! My first cycle was in the winter and it only lasted 18 days b4 AF arrived so I never even made it to transfer that first cycle! Uggghh! I hate being sick!!!! :cry: DH took today off from work to help me out with the twins and I got to take a nap this afternoon, so that was nice and I am feeling better tonight even though I am still blowing my nose. 

I talked to a nurse at my RE's office about the transfer schedule and most likely if everything goes good on Friday than I would be able to pick either Wed., Thurs or Friday of next week! I needed a general idea to let DH know with his work schedule. After talking to DH I am thinking we will pick Friday 08/05 for the transfer since that is his normal day off from work and he can't afford to take anymore days off from work right now. Wish me luck! I just hope that day will still be available once my RE gets my lab results this friday!


----------



## Aayla

Oooh next Friday?!! How exciting!! The week will fly by.


----------



## star25

Ellie glad af has arrived properly now, what Wannabe said makes sense about why you can't start this cycle hope you're feeling OK with af 

Wannabe, nooo bloody colds, I'm stuffed up too and haven't been feeling well, luckily you have to dh to help you out, must be hard when you're not well with the twins, yay for next Friday!


----------



## lemon_tree

Wannabe, Friday sounds perfect, good luck!

Ellie, I don't know why they are waiting until next cycle for the FET but wannabe's answer sounds reasonable. If you find out its for another reason, let us know!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I will definitely leery you guys know what she says about why having to wait. Ice got a cold too missed work bc I felt so bad. Still not feeling great but getting there. Yay wannabe that's so exciting not too?far away! So in other exciting news my friend from work just recently did a FET and it worked she's got one healthy little baby on the way so I pray all of us will have success too!


----------



## star25

That's nice to hear about your friend Ellie


----------



## star25

Wannabe did you have a scan today? If so how did it go?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes wannabe how'd everything go? 

My period has been a bit crazy had a few days of light spring which I didn't count then 2 days of very heavy and now not much at all. Work has been awful today very ready for the weekend!


----------



## wannabeprego

Everything went great this morning with my BW and ultrasound! My lining is a 10.7 and my BW was normal. It took 2 sticks to get my blood draw though and the girl had to call in reinforcements to get my blood out. At one point I made a joke and told her that I was a vampire and that was why she couldn't get my blood. LOL! Sometimes people have a hard time finding my veins!I got a call from my RE this afternoon when they got the results and I got on the transfer scheduled for next friday morning! So everything worked out great! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## lemon_tree

Ahh good luck, wannabe! :happydance:


----------



## star25

Good luck, great lining! 

Ellie, what a pain af is messing about, a least it's arriythough so not long now for you
What do you do for work?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay wannabe that's so great! In very excited for us all! 

I'm an RN in a doctor's clinic. So I do patient care and all of the paperwork for my Dr's patients' and have to handle all calls that come in. So it's very mentally exhausting lol.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! :hugs: I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## star25

Hey Wannabe, thanks hope you are too and restful! 
Today I had my nephews 5th birthday in a soft play place then back to my sisters for birthday cake, then had the rest of the day in 
Tomorrow my.brother in law is putting the summerhouse house together with dh we got a few weeks ago so doing dinner for my sister and brother rin law and 2 little ones, then invited my other other sister and her boyfriend, then felt guilty for the other younger sister so got a house full for dinner tomorrow, lasagne it is with salad and garlic bread! 
It's the last bit to our garden though apart from the front porch which is nearly finished and we're having madeleine christened 28th Aug and having afternoon tea in the garden after for 45 people and about 12 kids so desperate to get the garden all done 

How's everyone else?


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hey Wannabe, thanks hope you are too and restful!
> Today I had my nephews 5th birthday in a soft play place then back to my sisters for birthday cake, then had the rest of the day in
> Tomorrow my.brother in law is putting the summerhouse house together with dh we got a few weeks ago so doing dinner for my sister and brother rin law and 2 little ones, then invited my other other sister and her boyfriend, then felt guilty for the other younger sister so got a house full for dinner tomorrow, lasagne it is with salad and garlic bread!
> It's the last bit to our garden though apart from the front porch which is nearly finished and we're having madeleine christened 28th Aug and having afternoon tea in the garden after for 45 people and about 12 kids so desperate to get the garden all done
> 
> How's everyone else?

hAPPY 5th Birthday to your nephew! :flower:Have a nice time at your dinner! I hope the christening goes great! It sounds like you are having a wonderful weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## 3chords

Oh wow, that will be a big Christening star! Hope it goes well and you have great weather. We had Henry's on June 4th and it was the perfect summer day, thankfully.

I started stims today, hoping to have retrieval next Friday, the 12th. Feels weird to be doing this but so so SO much less stressful than last time. I actually had to put reminders in my phone to go in today, whereas when we were trying to have Henry I'd have been counting down the hours.


----------



## Ellie Bean

How everything went well and you're not too exhausted star! 

That's so exciting 3chords!

Wannabe only a few more days for you!!!

I go tomorrow for labs and water sono praying all is ok and we can get transfer tentatively scheduled.


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> Oh wow, that will be a big Christening star! Hope it goes well and you have great weather. We had Henry's on June 4th and it was the perfect summer day, thankfully.
> 
> I started stims today, hoping to have retrieval next Friday, the 12th. Feels weird to be doing this but so so SO much less stressful than last time. I actually had to put reminders in my phone to go in today, whereas when we were trying to have Henry I'd have been counting down the hours.

Good luck with stims! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs and they make a lot of healthy embryos for your transfer! :dust::dust:



Ellie Bean said:


> How everything went well and you're not too exhausted star!
> 
> That's so exciting 3chords!
> 
> Wannabe only a few more days for you!!!
> 
> I go tomorrow for labs and water sono praying all is ok and we can get transfer tentatively scheduled.

Thanks, yeah I am starting to get really excited about the transfer now! :happydance::thumbup:

Good luck with your tests tomorrow! I hope everything goes great so you can move on with your fertility cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## lemon_tree

Whew, big day, Star! :happydance: 

3chords - that's such exciting news!!! Seemed like wait wait wait for awhile and now this is all happening so fast. So glad it's less stressful! :friends:

Good luck, Ellie and wannabe!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes lemon! :hugs:

I started my progesterone in ethyl oleate yesterday and it was a lot better then injecting it in the sesame oil. I had an allergic reaction to the sesame oil, it gave my itchy, rash, hives, lumpy swollen behind on my last FET cycle! I stopped the injections and I increased my vaginal suppositories but my progesterone levels dropped without the injections and I think that is why I had the chemical. :cry: The ethyl oleate is much gentler, didn't burn or sting, or lump up at the injection spot. I wasn't itchy after either! I was just a tiny bit soar for a short period but that was about it! Fingers crossed I will continue to tolerate it as I continue to use it. but so far so good! I can't wait for Friday to get here! :thumbup:

I am not looking forward to the drive of 4.5 hours each way but I am really excited about the transfer! I don't remember if I told you girls that I do remote monitoring where I live and they just do the transfer at my clinic up north where I did my original IVF cycle. My DH is going to watch the kids for me so I can drive up and back all by myself in the same day. I can travel faster if I just drive by myself vrs taking the twins and having to stay in a hotel overnight! Keep sending me those good luck wishes!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wow wannabe I can't believe your clinic is that far away! My clinic is 1 hour 45 min- 2 hours depending on traffic and I go there every time for labs, lining check etc. I can't imagine 9 hours!


----------



## star25

Hey all

3c, good luck with stimms, I can imagine it is less stressful this time around 

ellie, hope all goes well today for you 

wannabe, I'm glad you have a kinder alternative to the progesterone in oil

Had a good weekend thank you, just tiring!

getting a bit worried about the size of the christening but half of them are my family so it can't be helped haha

Lemon tree how are you?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I bet, big families are great though! 
My water sono was perfect. Got my scripts for my estrogen and progesterone. Plan is to call day 1 of my next cycle then we'll get the transfer in Sept of all goes according to plan.


----------



## lemon_tree

That's so awesome, Ellie! :happydance:

Wannabe, that's crazy how far that is. :shock: I didn't realize how lucky I was with just a short drive to my clinic! At least you can do remote monitoring. Stock up on some good podcasts and music for that trip. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> I bet, big families are great though!
> My water sono was perfect. Got my scripts for my estrogen and progesterone. Plan is to call day 1 of my next cycle then we'll get the transfer in Sept of all goes according to plan.


That is wonderful news! I am so glad that your tests went great and you can start your cycle for September!!! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


AFM, thanks girls! :hugs: Yes, the drive is long! I also have to leave my house by 4:30am, or 5am at the absolute latest, so I am going to be running on fumes and pretty sleepy. I am going to try to get my DD to bed by 8am and go to bed with her the night before so I won't be that tired. My transfer is at 10:30am. Luckily since I am leaving so early there shouldn't be much traffic at all. I am not looking forward to the drive but it will totally be worth it. The last time I did my FET, DH, the twins and I all drove up together and spent the night in a hotel near my clinic. We also went to visit family that I have that live about 45 minutes away. It was a lot though, traveling with the twins, staying in a hotel, driving to see family. So this time I am going solo. 

I am not visiting family this time. I didn't even tell my Mom or my sister that I was doing the transfer this time. I did tell them about the last FET that ended in a chemical and after going through the loss I decided that this time around I am going to just go through this with my DH & I! I made the mistake of telling family about my BFP and then I had the chemical so I felt like a fool for announcing that I was pregnant only yo have it fail days after! :cry: Plus with the chemical my sister wasn't very supportive, in fact she was annoying! My mom was never really thrilled about me trying for baby #3 so I figure I will just leave them out of it this time. Keep things low stress. I am not going to tell anyone if it works until I see heart beats on an ultrasound to confirm things are going okay first. That way if it doesn't work I can mourn the loss on my own with DH. I also was worried that my sister was going to announce my pregnancy before I was ready to tell people,so that also influenced me saying something sooner. I just feel like she gets too involved and trys to micromanage my life. I actually refer to her as my second Mom, since she is older than me and baby sat me when I was a kid etc. Long story short I just need to go through this journey on my own this time, with just DH& I. I am sure that you girls understand where I am coming from!

I am so thankful for the continued support from you B&B girls though! :hugs:


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great wannabe not much longer! 

Well my thyroid (tsh) came back a little higher than they'd like it so I've gotta start on levothyroxine so it'll be in a good range for transfer. Ugh I just pray that this makes it go ink a good range and doesn't hold up our transfer.


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> That's great wannabe not much longer!
> 
> Well my thyroid (tsh) came back a little higher than they'd like it so I've gotta start on levothyroxine so it'll be in a good range for transfer. Ugh I just pray that this makes it go ink a good range and doesn't hold up our transfer.

Thanks hun! :thumbup: Sorry about your thyroid! Fingers crossed the medications keep it at normal levels for your upcoming cycle. It is better that you caught it now and fixed it before the cycle actually starts though! Good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Great news Ellie, you're nearly there! 

Wannabe that's understandable you want to keep it to yourselves, with my first time everyone knew even work colleagues, this time I will tell my family but that's it, i did debate not telling anyone but then they know everything and would probably somehow know, my 3 sisters are like detectives!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I totally understand about trying to keep it a secret but it's so hard. Last time my work people knew because I had to come in late to work frequently after testings and things and my family knew because they helped with transportation and things. This time I've told a select few people but not everyone I'm trying to keep it quieter than the last time just less stress less people asking.

Also I asked why they can't do the FET this cycle and they said that with the baseline labs and sono you have to do those on cycle day 6,7, or 8. And when you begin the FET cycle Estrace is started on day 2 of the cycle so by now the lining is too thick and it's too late to start the Estrace now to get everything on the right path. Definitely makes sense glad I asked.


----------



## 3chords

Ellie - hope the TSH goes down. I have a friend who had to stay on meds 2-3 cycles in order to get it under control so don't put a lot of pressure on yourself if it takes a bit longer. It really is worth it in the end. But I hope that you are ready to go in September!

wannabe - good luck! I had the same issue as you with the PIO shots. I couldn't handle the progesterone suspended in sesame oil, olive oil or cottonseed oil. My whole life changed when they gave me ethyl oleate in my 2nd IVF round. The first one resulted in redness and HUGE lumps all over my butt and hips that were very painful. The ethyl oleate - never a problem. It was amazing! 

star - christening will go great. Do you have a special gown? I went pretty modern for Henry as my DH was very against his little man in a gown lol.

I am doing well so far on stims. Have the typical headaches I get when my estrogen rises, so I am trying to drink a lot of water and take Advil every night before bed. I go in on Saturday morning (day 6) for my follicle check.


----------



## star25

Hi 3c I don't have a special gown which is a shame so I'm going to buy a dress, she wont be in it long as she's such a wriggle bum she will want to be on the move yesterday she climbed 2 stairs and was making her way onto the third, I nearly had a heart attack, I can't believe how fast it's going :( 
We're going to hire a bouncy castle too for the garden as there will be about 12 children and to have that many bored children is just asking for trouble haha 

The rest of the garden I've ordered lots of vintage bunting and balloons and all the table decorations are vintage all from amazon so will be doing afternoon tea, thankfully my sister is good at making scones and cakes so going on a mammoth baking day on the Saturday, I feel guilty though as she booked the weekend off work for a night out on the mainland and now cancelled it to help me :( 
She was the sister who was my labour partner too, couldn't have got through it without her there too! 
Hope all goes well at tomorrows scan :) 

Wannabe, is it transfer day today or have I got that wrong? 

I'm on cd28 today and no sign of af, at this rate I should have started this cycle as by the time I get this one the next one might not be until October 

I've had a cold/virus for over 10 days now though so kind of glad it hasn't shown at the same time 
The sore throat and ill feeling just won't budge, I need some vitamins 

How is everyone else?


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, Thanks for stopping in to wish me luck and ask me how everything went! :hugs: I left my house at 4:30 am and I actually arrived at my clinic an hour and a half early! The drive was easy with not traffic since I was traveling so early! I resisted having coffee the first part, and just had tea in the morning.However on the drive home at one point I was so sleepy I was worried about falling asleep at the wheel so I stopped at a rest stop to get a cup of coffee and stretch my legs. I also lost my car when I was trying to leave the rest stop! They have 2 indentical parking lots on each side of the building and I wasn't paying attention, also really tired so I walked around the wrong parking lot looking for my car for about 5 to 10 minutes before realizing what was going on. I was starting tothink that someone had stolen my car! LOL! :wacko::dohh::haha: I made it home at 6pm, but I was so tired that I couldn';t find the energy to get on here, and I was in bed early!!! 

So my embryo looked great, thawed fine and was of good quality! The main RE did my transfer and he was running a little late since he was on his own doing all of the stuff! He came in and was so fast, I didn't even know what was going on! LOL! :wacko: He was a bit ruff with the speculum thingy, but I will survive!!! LOL! He also was trying to push some diet on me, the bacon, egg and whole milk baby diet, saying how we need fat in our diet for pregnancy. He wanted me to have an IV infusion of intralipids but I told the nurse I was going to pass. Of course it isn't a free procedure! Weird! I was glad that he did the transfer though since he did it when I had the twins. They also offer acupuncture before and after the procedure but I am not a fan of more needles after all of the daily needles I use with the medications! I had to wear a robe with sandals and just strip down to my bra. The clinic has a relaxed spa like feel to it. Even the room where the transfer takes place has a very comfy patient table but it is more like a bed, you have a pillow, blanket, dim lighting with calming music playing. I really like that it doesn't feel like the stereotypical dr's office and it feels more like a spa/resort type place.They have the nicest facility that I have ever seen! 

Here is a picture of my embryo! My last frostie! I really hope this works!!!:thumbup: Wish me luck! My HCG beta is 08/15 but I have to go in on the Sunday,the day before since DH can't get that day off from work. I think I am going to start testing on Monday and start a testing thread, but I will post on my journal also! Wish me luck! 



So feeling a bit stressed! My progesterone, TSH and estrogen levels got checked with a blood draw before my transfer yesterday. My progesterone levels are low at 14.26! I think they want like a 20 at minimum!! I have been on the progesterone for a week now before the blood draw was done!!! I checked them today in my patient portal for my clinic. My clinic is only open until 12 on saturday and closed sunday, and I called in at 11:00 to ask about the results and if they were low to confirm my fears. Well the nurse told me to increase my vaginal suppositories from 2 to 3 a day. I asked her if anyone was going to call me to tell me this if I didn't call and ask!!! Grrrr, ugghh! She let me know she is in a call center 3 hours away from the clinic so she has no way of knowing if my clinic had it on theirto do list to call me. Well thank goodness I checked, called and asked! I know they got the results back on the same day yesterday so they should of told me to increase it yesterday!!! I am feeling stressed since I think low progesterone contributed to my chemical last time when I had to stop the sesame oil injections!! Uggh, I am trying to keep up the PMA, but I have a bad feeling about this cycle!!! I am trying not to stress but this last incident isn't helping!!!! :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## lemon_tree

Congrats on the transfer, Wannabe! :happydance: What a beautiful embie! 

I'm glad you caught the low progesterone issue. We are our own best advocates! Good for you, for calling the nurse. :thumbup:

The 15th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Aayla

Eek. Wannabe. Love the pic of the embryo. Can't wait for the testing thread. Although I wouldn't mind some test porn in here. Lol


----------



## star25

Wannabe congratulations on transfer! Glad you sorted your progesterone for yourself 
And I agree, lots of testing porn, we can never see too many tests! 

3c how is your headaches now with the simms? How was scan? Hope you're feeling better


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the support, good luck wishes and kind words girls! :hugs: You girls are awesome! :hugs:

I am just not feeling very positive this cycle!! One of my big pregnancy symptoms when I was pregnant with the twins and at the start of my chemical was really soar boobs! That hasn't happened yet! Than knowing my progesterone was low when the transfer was done, and with just the one embryo I am just not feeling it!!! Sigh!!! I am wondering how different this pregnancy will be though since it will be just one baby and no chance of twins this time if it works. I need to find some PMA! I am trying to hope for the best but be prepared for a BFN and think about what comes next if this doesn't work!! Ugghhh! this 2 WW sucks! Lord help me from loosing my mind these next few weeks!

I have to go get blood work on WEdnesday of this week but it is just to check progesterone and estrogen levels. I wish they were checking HCG but they won't do it that early. I'm hoping my progesterone levels are improved since increasing the vaginal progesterone though!

I will be sure to let you girls know when I start testing and share my testing thread with you guys so you can get your BFP porn! :haha: I also always update my journal and I have a link tothat in my siggy as well! :thumbup:


----------



## everything

I starting IVF in October would love to join =)


----------



## wannabeprego

everything said:


> I starting IVF in October would love to join =)

@Everything, Welcome to the group! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Welcome/Welcome%20To%20The%20Group/cid_D49557AC-AAFD-4E8F-A4D0-DBEB6941D81D.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, My testing thread in the gallery if anyone wants to follow it! I also update my journal if anyone wants to stalk me. It is in my siggy! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...esting-until-bfp-blood-work.html#post37623671


----------



## Ellie Bean

Don't get discouraged wannabe when I had my transfer they called me on my way home and told me my progesterone was low and upped my dose and I had a healthy Singleton pregnancy.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome everything!


----------



## star25

Welcome everything :) 
How are you? 

Wannabe, any symptoms showing themselves yet? So excited for you


----------



## Cookieb

Hi Everyone, can I join? Just starting my IVF journey - initial diagnostic testing is all taking place within the next week starting tomorrow with my Day 3 U/S and bloodwork. FC everything checks out tomorrow and at next week's HSG test.


----------



## lemon_tree

Welcome, Cookie! Fingers crossed for good (and fast!) test results for you. <3


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks Lemon! I stalked your journal a bit - we're from the same parts! I just recently moved to northern RI from Norfolk MA - really out in the woods lol. I also have no Boston accent, but born and raised just outside the city. Also, I read you've been trying to go gluten free and are finding it difficult. I've been off gluten by choice for about 5 years! Just curious, is there a reason you're GF? (was it recommended for IVF?). Anyway, thanks for the well wishes and hoping for a successful upcoming cycle for you! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Don't get discouraged wannabe when I had my transfer they called me on my way home and told me my progesterone was low and upped my dose and I had a healthy Singleton pregnancy.

Thank you for the kind and encouraging words hun! :hugs: Your story has given me hope! :hugs: Do you remember what your progesterone numbers where when they were low? 



star25 said:


> Welcome everything :)
> How are you?
> 
> Wannabe, any symptoms showing themselves yet? So excited for you

Thanks for cheering me on! So far just cramping! The last time when I was pregnant with the twins I had slight naseoua in the morning and really soar boobs! I am hoping some more symptoms kick in soon! I even had those symptoms with my chemical in the winter so I am hoping to get some more soon! That would help me feel more confident that this cycle has worked and that my progesterone has risen. I know it is still early so i am trying to stay positive! I think my IC's have really faint squinter lines so I am hoping they get darker soon! I am not sure if the FRER really has anything or if it is line eye though! :wacko:




Cookieb said:


> Hi Everyone, can I join? Just starting my IVF journey - initial diagnostic testing is all taking place within the next week starting tomorrow with my Day 3 U/S and bloodwork. FC everything checks out tomorrow and at next week's HSG test.

Welcome to the group! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope that all of your testing comes back great and that you can move forward with your IVF cycle soon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Welcome cookie, hope all goes well for next week's hsg :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe I want to say that is like 18-19 maybe? Does that sound right? They upped my PIO dose from 1mL to 1.5mL starting the day of my transfer.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome cookieb hope all goes well for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Wannabe I want to say that is like 18-19 maybe? Does that sound right? They upped my PIO dose from 1mL to 1.5mL starting the day of my transfer.

That could be right! They want a 20 or better. Mine was a 14.26. Thanks for sharing your story. My progesterone for my last FET cycle that was a chemical was a 20 on the day of my transfer so I am not sure why it wasn't as good this time around. Hopefully it won't matter and my BFP is just around the corner and my levels have increased since they had me increase my vaginal suppositories from 2 to 3 a day. I also do injections but in the ethyl oleate. I had an allergy to the sesame oil one. I wonder if the oil kind of lumps up in your behind if it helps your body hold onto the hormone longer? Maybe that was why? Just a theory! :shrug:


----------



## star25

How is stimming 3c?


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Cookie! :wave: Thanks for popping in over there. Lots of food talk these days. :haha:

I'm trying to be gluten and dairy free right now, primarily as a personal exercise to see if it helps with my endometriosis. I've read some conflicting stuff but it seems that for some people, eliminating those and other types of food help reduce inflammation and therefore cramping and other pain and related endo symptoms. I figured I'd give it a shot in these few months before I can do IVF to help keep the endo at bay and as far away from my ovaries as possible. <3 I'm not sure if it'll work but I don't see harm in trying for awhile - apart from my now constant cravings for cheese and baked goods. :haha:

Good luck at your first set of tests today!! How long until you see the initial results?


----------



## Cookieb

So, it looks like I'm a little anemic? WBC/RBC was low & MCV was high - that was their only real concern. They want me to follow up with my MD. I wanted to tell her it's because they took my blood on day 3 while I was pretty much hemorrhaging from my lady parts and I expected nothing less. I was nice though. I am already not fond of this nurse - she's very short always seems like she can't be bothered with answering questions.

I was more concerned that my thyroid is up from .75 in June to 1.45 - but still in range so I'll wait till my next appointment with the RE to discuss.

other stuff:
Estradiol was just 13.12 (told nothing to worry about)
FSH 8.66
LH 6.56
And AFC count was 10 on the right 7 on the left

No word yet on DH's SA. I actually forgot to ask too cause I'm at work and wasn't prepared with my notes when she called :growlmad:

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Cookieb

lemon_tree said:


> Hi, Cookie! :wave: Thanks for popping in over there. Lots of food talk these days. :haha:
> 
> I'm trying to be gluten and dairy free right now, primarily as a personal exercise to see if it helps with my endometriosis. I've read some conflicting stuff but it seems that for some people, eliminating those and other types of food help reduce inflammation and therefore cramping and other pain and related endo symptoms. I figured I'd give it a shot in these few months before I can do IVF to help keep the endo at bay and as far away from my ovaries as possible. <3 I'm not sure if it'll work but I don't see harm in trying for awhile - apart from my now constant cravings for cheese and baked goods. :haha:
> 
> Good luck at your first set of tests today!! How long until you see the initial results?



I am so good without gluten - after 5 years, you really adjust, but I would be hurt if I had to give up cheese. I was pretty strict paleo for a while and have done multiple whole30's back to back, but always add cheese back. Never met a cheese I didn't love. 

I do have a million recipes for all kinds of gluten free baked goods - lots of low carb stuff too. It has definitely helped through the years


----------



## lemon_tree

"Never met a cheese I didn't love" - that's exactly how I feel! :haha:

I saw you got your results back. Hoping your discussion about your thyroid with your RE goes well. Bummer about missing your DH's SA. Is there a patient portal you can log into and sneak those results from?

If not, hoping for good news for you tomorrow!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I was dairy free for a whole year while nursing my son....it was so hard! Have u taken a hpt yet wannabe? I got my bfp at 6dp5dt bc I was too impatient to wait for bloods lol


----------



## Cookieb

Well I Called back on my way home from work and was able to get some of the SA results. His count was 70mil, 50% of them were alive/swimming, and she gave another figure - 2.5% - but I can't remember what that was - possibly morphology.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Cookie I think those sound like great #'s. My husband has MFI so good were never near that good. Very promising I think!


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks Ellie. I have no idea what his #'s should be so ill be pretty excited when we get a chance to meet with our doctor to discuss next steps


----------



## star25

Cookie, they are good numbers!


----------



## lemon_tree

Cookie, I remember getting my DH's numbers and being like, :shrug: because I had no idea if they were good or bad without the doctor putting it into context. I still don't know much about sperm numbers but I trust the ladies on here when they say those are good. And you'll talk to the doctor soon and get confirmation. Yay!


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks lemon and star. TBH, I've been pretty wrapped up in what my CBC numbers mean and haven't given it much thought. I know I shouldn't, but I couldn't help googling low white and red blood cell count and the low white is kinda scary. And now I'm a mess lol. Ugh. Appointment with my Doctor isn't till sept 1st


----------



## wannabeprego

So I just logged into my patient portal to get my BW results from yesterday and they look great! I really hope this is a good sign! I had some more symptoms, my boobs seem more tender, and I had lots of pulling and tugging in my uterus lastnight when I slept and this morning. I am going to post my tests later that I took with FMU. Well for now here are my lab results:

progesterone: 47.88
estrogen: 1050.89

I think those numbers are great! I just hope it means I am on the road to my BFP!!! I have updated my journal and my testing thread with the latest ones from this morning. I was hoping for really great dark pink lines today but they are still those annoying barely there shadow lines!! :wacko: 

My HCg bloods are on Sunday but I won't know the results until monday since my RE office is closed on sunday. I hope that I get some definite lines by sunday or I am not so sure my blood work is going to be very good numbers! Sigh! i am sure that they will have me repeat the labs again later on the week since I am getting them in a little early. Wish me luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

@cookie, I am glad that your lab results are good and that your DH's :spermy: results are good! Good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Still rooting for you Wannabe, lots of luck, looking forward to tomorrow's frer x


----------



## Cookieb

Wannabe those #'s are good! Fx for you! Looking forward to seeing an update


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fingers crossed wannabe!


----------



## Aayla

Fx wannabe!! 
 
Afm: cd 1 today. We are doing the IUI on Aug 30th. I can't believe it is so close.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Aayla thats so exciting and not too far away. I'm anxiously awaiting 8/30 too bc that's when my periods supposed to start and then we'll get our FET schedule!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! :hugs: Well I think I might of gotten a BFP this morning if any ofyou guys want to take a peek at my testing thread in the gallery or my journal, there is a link in my siggy to it!!! :happydance::thumbup:

@Aayla, good luck and lots of sticky baby dust with your IUI! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:

@Ellie, How exciting! I can't wait for your cycle to start! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust your way!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Aayla good luck! Not long now x


----------



## star25

Forgot to say af started Thurs day 34! That's short for me so I'm going to start next cycle, will ring clinic in week and order meds 
Hopefully next af wont be long otherwise I will have to do my bloods again as they run out 29/9 which isn't a major deal just an effort lol


----------



## 3chords

That's amazing wannabe!! Hope you have a nice sticky bean.

star25 - do you mean you have to wait until next AF starts? So mid-late September-ish?

I am just waiting to see how our IVF turns out. We have 9 embies on day 2, will do PGS on whatever embryos are still around on day 5.


----------



## Aayla

did my day 3 FSH and Estradiol tests. My FSH was 4.8miU/L and My Estradiol was 94 miU/L. Some things say my FSH is fine and I have a good reserve with that number but some things say it is low and this shows I have PCOS (which I know I have). My Estradiol is low for sure and I knew this would be the case with PCOS. Now I just wait for the doc to call, if they will. Not sure if they are going to go over the results me. 

Since today is day 3 I started my letrozole today. I will be using opk's starting day 12.


----------



## star25

Well done with the embies 3c, great number, hope all going strong for day 5 and testing goes well 
Yes I'm waiting until next cycle, I could have started 2 cycles ago but it was too early and the summer is really busy for dh as he has a taxi company so best to wait til Sept, I just hope it's a shorter one again now I'm on the countdown! 

I don't know if I have to just start treatment before my bloods run out on the 29/9 or finished it so I will ask when I call for meds 

Aayla, I'm not good with numbers for results but good luck as you're now on your way!


----------



## Cookieb

HSG was this morning - left tube is blocked. Waiting to hear from my doc. On the plus side, the procedure didn't hurt like some horror stories I read. I've definitely had way worse AF cramps.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, thanks for all of the support and for cheering me on, but it isn't good news. :hugs: My blood work was negative for HCG but my estrogen level was good still at 45.93. :cry: I am doing okay today other than feeling sad. I got angry lastnight and had a good cry when the twins were in bed so I got it all out of my system. I am just mentally exhausted more than anything else. 

So DH is on board now with trying again, possibly a fresh IVF cycle or maybe a few other options that we are considering. So I will try again once we can figure out costs and time frames. etc. Wish me luck for the future.

I am going to try to continue following this thread and to keep cheering you girls on. I should be back soon with another attempt as well. I will get caught up with your new posts shortly. I may need to take a few days off to let things sink in and feel sad for a bit.


----------



## Aayla

cookie: Sorry to hear that. 

Wannabe: we posted at the same time. I'm sorry to hear it was negative. So frustrating when tests are showing positive. I'm almost done with hpts. Even the old style frer that we have are giving me shadow lines when I have absolutely no hcg in my system. The quality is truly going down. I'm glad to hear you will be trying again at some point. We're all here for you.


----------



## Cookieb

So sorry wannabe :hugs:


----------



## star25

Sorry about your left tube cookie, glad it didnt hurt aa much as you expected to, how long until you hear from Dr? 

Wannabe, we will definitely be here for you when you are ready, big hugs xx


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks star - I talked to the receptionist today after my appointment because the tech who did the HSG said I would probably need more antibiotics than what was prescribed because of the blockage. The receptionist said that since all my diagnostic testing is complete, the next step is for DH and I to meet with the Dr to discuss the plan. She said it probably wont be until mid September but wont be able to book it till the hospital sends over the HSG results.... lotsa waiting, hard to be patient


----------



## lemon_tree

Aww wannabe I'm sorry. Glad you and your DH are on the same page about moving forward. 

Cookie, that's a bummer, but will help them set a course of action for you. September will be here before you know it. I hope you can get on a wait list and maybe scoop up someone else's appt if the have to cancel. <3


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> That's amazing wannabe!! Hope you have a nice sticky bean.
> 
> star25 - do you mean you have to wait until next AF starts? So mid-late September-ish?
> 
> I am just waiting to see how our IVF turns out. We have 9 embies on day 2, will do PGS on whatever embryos are still around on day 5.

Good luck 3chords! :dust::dust: I hope that all of your embryos grow successfully and make it to transfer and freeze! :dust::dust:







Aayla said:


> did my day 3 FSH and Estradiol tests. My FSH was 4.8miU/L and My Estradiol was 94 miU/L. Some things say my FSH is fine and I have a good reserve with that number but some things say it is low and this shows I have PCOS (which I know I have). My Estradiol is low for sure and I knew this would be the case with PCOS. Now I just wait for the doc to call, if they will. Not sure if they are going to go over the results me.
> 
> Since today is day 3 I started my letrozole today. I will be using opk's starting day 12.

Good luck hun! I hope this cycle goes really great for you and you get lots of healthy eggs and embryos! :dust::dust:



star25 said:


> Well done with the embies 3c, great number, hope all going strong for day 5 and testing goes well
> Yes I'm waiting until next cycle, I could have started 2 cycles ago but it was too early and the summer is really busy for dh as he has a taxi company so best to wait til Sept, I just hope it's a shorter one again now I'm on the countdown!
> 
> I don't know if I have to just start treatment before my bloods run out on the 29/9 or finished it so I will ask when I call for meds
> 
> Aayla, I'm not good with numbers for results but good luck as you're now on your way!

 Good luck and baby dust to you for September! :dust::dust:



Cookieb said:


> HSG was this morning - left tube is blocked. Waiting to hear from my doc. On the plus side, the procedure didn't hurt like some horror stories I read. I've definitely had way worse AF cramps.

Sorry about the blocked tube cookie! :hugs: I also have a damaged possibly blocked tube as well. I am glad that your HSG wasn't uncomfortable. Mine hurt like hell when they put the dye in, I screamed out in pain and was glad it was over with when it was done! I was crampy after also but that part wasn't that bad. Good luck with your next steps! :dust::dust:


----------



## Cookieb

So, now I have an appointment on Wednesday for an SIS. When I talked to the nurse she said it shouldn't be more than a couple of weeks to see the doctor after that. I'll be sure to call her instead of the receptionist to schedule. End of August is way better than middle of September


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cookie, what does "SIS" stand for? Good luck with your appointment!

AFM, I think I am going to take this month off when my period comes and than start the IVF cycle when AF comes, which it would be due in the middle of September if this next cycle is regular, however if it is like the cycle after my chemical FET than it will be super long. I really hope this isn't the case though. This gives my body a break, gives me a chance to think some more about what comes next, figure out how to pay for it all, also time to order my meds and all of that. I think I will be cycling with someof you girls in September so that will be nice to have cycle buddys. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

I'll probably be a cycle buddy with you Wannabe 
I wish it had worked for you this time but you won't be alone next time


----------



## Cookieb

wannabeprego said:


> @Cookie, what does "SIS" stand for? Good luck with your appointment!

Hey wannabe, Thank you. SIS = Saline infusion sonohysterogram. I guess they want to take a better look at my uterus too. I'm pretty happy I was able to get an appointment for tomorrow, instead of waiting till after my next AF is done in the second week of Sept. Hopefully this means I can begin my first cycle sooner.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry wannabe, I was really hoping your lines would get darker. :( Good luck on the next cycle, will be at least a couple of ladies here going ahead in September.

Six of our embryos are still looking good and have been biopsied today for PGS. Should know tomorrow if any are PGS normal and ready for transfer in October.


----------



## star25

Fantastic 3c you've done well x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you 3c! :hugs: That is great news! Good luck! I hope they are all healthy embryos that can be frozen! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm so sorry wannabe that's too bad. I think it's great that you're going to give yourself this next month to think and determine the best course of action. 
3chords that's great! I pray the majority if not all of your embryos cone back normal. 4 of the 6 that we tested came back normal so I've got hope high hopes for you. 
Cookie it stinks you've got a blocked tube but glad they're getting you in for better imaging with the SISTER.

Sounds like most of us will hopefully be getting busy in Sept! I can't wait! I'm day 21 of my cycle impatiently waiting for AF.


----------



## Cookieb

That's great news on your embies 3C! Any update today?

AFM, just got back from having the SIS done. Seems I have 3 polyps in my uterus and 1 on my cervix. My doctor is on vacation this week so not sure if the backup doctor will call me to discuss.

so with this and a blocked tube, at least I have a better idea of why a baby hasn't happened yet for us despite the tremendous amount of :sex:

another painless procedure today - was easier than the HSG, the doctor who did it was amazed at the quality of my scan and pictures. 

Hopefully, we can quickly move forward with a plan now.


----------



## wannabeprego

Cookie, Yeah, the SIS doesn't hurt at all. I had one of those done as well. I am so sorry about the polyps. :hugs: Most likely your RE will want you to have a hysteroscopy /lap surgery to remove them before you can move forward with IVF. I had to have surgery to remove a polyp from my uterus. I was nervous about it but it wasn't that bad. I have a thread on here that talks about it in details with pictures and everything. I will try to find the link and share it with you shortly. Because it is done with laparoscopy there is minimum scarring and quick recovery. I remember being a little soar but I only needed tylenol for a few days. I did my IVF cycle a couple of months after and I had success. Good luck with everything! :hugs: It is better to know about the problem now and fix it before spending thousands of dollars on an IVF cycle that fails due to the polyps, even though it still sucks to hear this news, but also in a way it is nice to know what the problem is if that makes sense.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cookie, here is the thread that I was talking about that describes my surgery to remove the polyp. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...opy-unblock-tubes-outcome-p-7-pics-p-8-a.html

I forgot to mention that your insurance will most likely cover the surgery even if you don't have infertility benefits like me, so you should definitely find out what kind of coverage you have for the procedure. Good luck.


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks So much for the link wannabe. checking it out now! I am fortunate enough to have insurance that covers the whole IVF process and any other procedures I am having done. Ironically, the only thing that's not covered 100% is lab work, but I only have to pay 10% of that till I reach my small out of pocket max. 

I talked with the Dr. assistant today, and she confirmed the removal would be with a hysteroscopy (no incision), and that I will call on my next day 1 to schedule (Sept 4th), between days 5-12. With some luck we can do our first cycle in November, and hope for a late July early August 2017 baby/babies.

I was a little sad about having to wait, but through this process I've cut way back on my extreme workouts - looking forward to picking those back up while I wait <3<3<3


----------



## lemon_tree

Cookie, I'm sorry you found you have polyps, but as others have said, it's so good that you found out now so you can get them taken care of before IVF!!

Sounds like you'll be able to get that scheduled asap, which is fabulous, too. :thumbup:

Hope you get to hear those SA results today!


----------



## star25

Hi cookie glad you are getting some answers now and Nov isn't far off at all! Sorry about the polyps but sounds like you have your appointments in check!


----------



## 3chords

Hi Cookie - I know how it feels to run into delays but in the long run best to fix what you can. And polyps are a relatively easy fix so good that they found them. :)

We got our results and have 2 PGS normal embryos in the freezer awaiting hopefully a late October transfer. :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Welcome to the new ladies!

I'm so sorry to hear Wannabe :( I wish you all the best when you start trying again.

I completely stopped breastfeeding a week ago. So now I can start whenever. My AF should be here Aug 25th. I have to decide whether to start this cycle or wait until Sept 25th. I wanted September but my sister is getting married in July so sooner would be better haha. 

Ellie Bean maybe we will be cycle buddies :)


----------



## star25

Great news 3c, glad all has gone well for you x

6ft good to hear you are starting soon too, going to get busy in here!


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks girls. Gonna do my best to keep busy and make the time fly by. I'll check in to see how you all are getting on. 

3C, that's awesome on the two embies! Will have fx that you can transfer in October


----------



## wannabeprego

@3C,that is awesome news about the embryos! :thumbup: I hope you get a BFP! Good luck and baby dust to you for OCtober! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Do you know when in Oct your transfer will be 3c?


----------



## Ellie Bean

That'd be great noodle! Always nice to have buddies to go through this with!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey everyone! How's it going? I'm cd30 today and started spotting so hopefully AF will be here soon so e can get our FET cycle started. Hoping to have TSH checked Mon or Tues and if that's ok then we're a go for the FET......so anxious praying it is ok!


----------



## lemon_tree

Ooh that's awesome, Ellie! I hope AF goes easy on you. :friends:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks lemon! It will probably take its sweet time getting here lol. I tend to spot for a few days before starting full flow but I've been on my metformin for a lithe over a month now so not sure if that'll change things or not. Also been on the levothyroxine for almost a month so don't know if that'll affect things either. I'm so impatient lol!


----------



## star25

Yay ellie! Hope all goes well this week for you :) xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks star!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Hey everyone! How's it going? I'm cd30 today and started spotting so hopefully AF will be here soon so e can get our FET cycle started. Hoping to have TSH checked Mon or Tues and if that's ok then we're a go for the FET......so anxious praying it is ok!

Good luck and baby dust to you Eliie! :dust::dust: I hope that your TSH level is okay and your AF comes soon so you can move forward with your FET! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I had my follow up appointment last Monday with an RE at the practice. He isn't one that I am familiar with, but he seemed okay. He works at an office in a different location than where I go for my treatments. So he started off wanting me to get a million different tests, genetic tests, fertility tests, saline sono, HSG, and something else. Long story short I only decided to do the fertility blood tests that they suggested. I already have done every test under the sun and I had my lap hysteroscopy surgery before my first IVF. I am not willing to do another surgery regardless of what might be going on. Just talking about all of the tests and so on and so forth is exhausting after everything I have gone through on this infertility journey! :wacko::dohh: I have to sign a waiver because I am opting out of the bazillion recommended tests. :wacko: I am just going to do the pre-conception blood work before my IVF cycle. 

I asked a few questions about my theory of low progesterone being the reason why the FET's didn't work out. The RE seemed to think it may or not be the reason why things didn't work out, because he mentioned women he knows with low levels that still had healthy pregnancies. 

We talked about the protocol for IVF #2 and my RE's office has been doing things different medication wise since my first IVF and he was recommending that I change to the new protocol, but the thought of trying something new when my first IVF cycle worked so great and had such a wonderful outcome makes me really nervous. I think if "it ain't broke then why try to fix it." It is too much $$ to take a chance on a new medication protocol even if it works good for other patients. I had 20 eggs and 9 healthy embryos with the first IVF protocol I used so I don't want to take a chance with an experiment and new medications. My anxiety level was through the roof thinking about changing the protocol that we already know worked great for me. So long story short we are doing the same protocol as before,the only change is that we won't start the lupron on CD21 of my cycle before, but the rest will be the same, with lupron after CD1 and HCG trigger before egg retrieval. My RE has started to trigger with lupron now instead of the HCG but I am not comfortable changing it to this since I had success with the HCG trigger. I hope what I am saying makes sense. I am getting crinone this time instead of the Endomtreium vaginal progesterone inserts. 

So I am going to try to go in and get the fertility blood work done soon, and my AF is due around 09/15 , so that should be about right as long as my cycle doesn't go longer from the FET and all of the meds affecting me from my last failed FET cycle. I had that crazy 57 day cycle after my chemical pregnancy but I hope that won't be the case this time. Wish me luck! :thumbup:

I found a few overseas pharmacies where I can get my IVF meds for about half of the price of the pharmacies in the states. I was nervous about doing this but cutting my meds cost from 5k down to about $2,800 makes it totally worth it! :thumbup: Unfortunatly I wasn't able to do this because my RE's office is in NY and it is against state law for a DR's office to send RX's overseas. I was bummed about this until I applied for compassionate care.

I got some good news this afternoon! :thumbup: :happydance: I got approved for the compassionate care program and I am going to be able to get 50% off my Gonal F, ovidrel and cetrotide! :happydance: :happydance: That will save me me a little over 2 k on my meds, so that is pretty awesome! It helps take some of the stress off for sure! The program got back to me pretty fast also, in about 1 business day by email! What a great program! They gave me these meds for free for my first IVF cycle but i am thrilled with 50% off this time!:happydance:


----------



## star25

Hi Wannabe, that's great news about the money Off, less stress on you for your next cycle 
I would have turned the testing down too I think and stayed with the same protocol, sounds like you are doing what is right for you 
When do you think next cycle will be? Sorry you have probably said! 

Afm I still haven't got round to ordering my meds! I'm day 19 today so still have time if do it this week 
I also have a chlamydia test to send off, hope this comes back in time or I can just go and do it at gp surgery
I just have to hope af arrives before 29th Sept when my bloods run out or I might just do them this week anyway 
We had madeleines Christening yesterday so now I am not busy with that can focus on the fet 

Hope everyone's well


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hi Wannabe, that's great news about the money Off, less stress on you for your next cycle
> I would have turned the testing down too I think and stayed with the same protocol, sounds like you are doing what is right for you
> When do you thi//nk next cycle will be? Sorry you have probably said!
> 
> Afm I still haven't got round to ordering my meds! I'm day 19 today so still have time if do it this week
> I also have a chlamydia test to send off, hope this comes back in time or I can just go and do it at gp surgery
> I just have to hope af arrives before 29th Sept when my bloods run out or I might just do them this week anyway
> We had madeleines Christening yesterday so now I am not busy with that can focus on the fet
> 
> Hope everyone's well

My AF is due on 09/15, so sometime around than if it comes on time and doesn't take longer than normal. With my last FET and all of the meds I was on my cycle might go long this time. I hope it doesn't though. 
Good luck with your blood work and have fun at the christening! :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

star25, how was the Christening? Hope you had a gorgeous day - I bet little M looked so cute.

wannabe - great news about the drugs! It is insane how expensive they are, this whole process is stressful enough without the financial aspects.

I got my protocol and my FET is roughly scheduled for October 20th. I am preparing myself mentally for it to be a few days later than that because last time I had to stay on estrace a bit longer to get the triple layer lining. I am not sure why they insisted on it as it seems like most clinics these days no longer believe it is necessary but I guess it worked so we will likely do the same this time. I always have pretty thick lining so that's never a concern. My clinic doesn't do transfers with lining < 9mm.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe that's great glad you're getting this all squared away and ready to go! Those financial assistance programs are the best!!

Star so glad the christening went off without a hitch. I'm sure it was a beautiful day!

3chords that's great not too much longer now!! 

Had my thyroid levels checked and all are great now so just waiting for my period to start in the next few days and then will begin my estrogen! Eeeekk! I'm so excited can't help myself!


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> star25, how was the Christening? Hope you had a gorgeous day - I bet little M looked so cute.
> 
> wannabe - great news about the drugs! It is insane how expensive they are, this whole process is stressful enough without the financial aspects.
> 
> I got my protocol and my FET is roughly scheduled for October 20th. I am preparing myself mentally for it to be a few days later than that because last time I had to stay on estrace a bit longer to get the triple layer lining. I am not sure why they insisted on it as it seems like most clinics these days no longer believe it is necessary but I guess it worked so we will likely do the same this time. I always have pretty thick lining so that's never a concern. My clinic doesn't do transfers with lining < 9mm.

Thanks hun! :thumbup: I am always glad anytime I can save money!!! :happydance:

Good luck for October! I hope you have a nice thick lining and that your BFP is just around the corner! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Wannabe that's great glad you're getting this all squared away and ready to go! Those financial assistance programs are the best!!
> 
> Star so glad the christening went off without a hitch. I'm sure it was a beautiful day!
> 
> 3chords that's great not too much longer now!!
> 
> Had my thyroid levels checked and all are great now so just waiting for my period to start in the next few days and then will begin my estrogen! Eeeekk! I'm so excited can't help myself!

Thanks hun! :hugs: It is always a huge plus when I can save some $$! :thumbup:

That is great news that your thyroid levels are normal!:happydance::thumbup: It sounds like your FET cycle is off to a great start already! Tons of good luck and sticky baby dust to you! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## lemon_tree

I'm getting excited - we signed our paperwork on Monday and my clinic is calling in the IVF approvals to my insurance! I have no idea how long it takes but I'm so excited that after months of waiting, things are finally starting to move forward and IVF cycle 1 is on the horizon. :happydance:

How are you all doing?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Surprisingly me period came right on time for Aug 25th. I am now on cycle day 7. My blood work was ok on day 4. My next appointment is day 10. I am only on baby aspirin. I can't believe this is happening.

Ellie Bean...did your period arrive?

That's awesome lemon_tree. You're one step closer.

Wannabepreggo I would have done the same thing. Why do something different if it worked so well the first way. And yay to saving money.

3chords yayy to getting your protocol. Yes stick to what worked last time. I don't like taking chances haha.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Still no period....ugh! Should start any day so I'm impatiently waiting Haha! That's so exciting lemon and noodle we're all going to be cycle buddies and bump buddies I can feel it! :) I felt my O pains a few days later than normal this cycle so I wouldn't be surprised if AF doesn't show until the weekend which stinks cause I don't wanna wait but nothing I can do about it lol.


----------



## 3chords

Funny how the one time you want AF to show up it takes its sweet old time.

noodle, I just saw the size of your kids at birth in your sig. Whoa, you are amazing!


----------



## wannabeprego

lemon_tree said:


> I'm getting excited - we signed our paperwork on Monday and my clinic is calling in the IVF approvals to my insurance! I have no idea how long it takes but I'm so excited that after months of waiting, things are finally starting to move forward and IVF cycle 1 is on the horizon. :happydance:
> 
> How are you all doing?

@Lemon, How exciting! :thumbup::happydance: That is so wonderful that you are finally getting ready to start! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



6footnoodle said:


> Surprisingly me period came right on time for Aug 25th. I am now on cycle day 7. My blood work was ok on day 4. My next appointment is day 10. I am only on baby aspirin. I can't believe this is happening.
> 
> Ellie Bean...did your period arrive?
> 
> That's awesome lemon_tree. You're one step closer.
> 
> Wannabepreggo I would have done the same thing. Why do something different if it worked so well the first way. And yay to saving money.
> 
> 3chords yayy to getting your protocol. Yes stick to what worked last time. I don't like taking chances haha.

@6foot, that is great that your AF came ontime and your blood work was normal! :thumbup::happydance:Good luck to you! :dust::dust: I had to take baby aspirin for my FET cycle also! 



Ellie Bean said:


> Still no period....ugh! Should start any day so I'm impatiently waiting Haha! That's so exciting lemon and noodle we're all going to be cycle buddies and bump buddies I can feel it! :) I felt my O pains a few days later than normal this cycle so I wouldn't be surprised if AF doesn't show until the weekend which stinks cause I don't wanna wait but nothing I can do about it lol.

I hope your AF shows up soon! I know how annoying it is when you are waiting for what feels like forever when you want AF to show up!! :wacko::dohh: Fingers crossed and good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I might have to push back my IVF cycle to October instead of September because DH & I are working on a plan to pay for my IVF cycle and it might take more than 2 weeks for us to come up with the $$ to pay for it. It would suck if I had to push it back but I might not have a choice. At least it shouldn't be that cold yet in NY for when I have to drive up for the retrieval and transfer. There shouldn't be any snow yet though. I really just want to get up there and get it done and over with before the snow starts!!


----------



## lemon_tree

Aww sorry, wannabe, that's frustrating. I hope you guys can make it work for Sept, but if not, I want time to fly for you. <3


----------



## star25

Wow so busy in here! 
Sounds like alot of us is either on their way now or has a date 
Can't wait for it all to start!

Afm I'm day 22 today I have ordered my meds ams just need to organise my blood tests through my surgery and I'm set to go when af arrives 
Can't believe it's happening again soon 
So excited and getting those nervous feelings again for the 2ww but looking forward to it


----------



## 6footnoodle

3chords said:


> Funny how the one time you want AF to show up it takes its sweet old time.
> 
> noodle, I just saw the size of your kids at birth in your sig. Whoa, you are amazing!

Haha thanks. Both my husband and I are 6 feet tall so I think my babies are just super long so they weigh more. I think this makes me the perfect surrogate. I am sure my surrobaby will be smaller so therefore easy compared to my own.


----------



## 6footnoodle

wannabeprego said:


> AFM, I might have to push back my IVF cycle to October instead of September because DH & I are working on a plan to pay for my IVF cycle and it might take more than 2 weeks for us to come up with the $$ to pay for it. It would suck if I had to push it back but I might not have a choice. At least it shouldn't be that cold yet in NY for when I have to drive up for the retrieval and transfer. There shouldn't be any snow yet though. I really just want to get up there and get it done and over with before the snow starts!!

Awww sorry you might have to wait. One more month isn't too long at least. Hope the time goes by fast for you.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks wannabe but totally understand about holding off due to finances. 
I know what you mean star I've been having those feelings too absolutely cannot wait! 
I'm so waiting on my period to start full bore. It's been lightly going today so I hope tonight or tomorrow it starts in full force lol! I've got my Estrace ready to go just need period to start so I can call and find out my dose!


----------



## star25

Hope it doesnt keep you waiting ellie bean! 

I've paid for meds and they are being delivered Thurs 
Still have bloods to do but they just need the results by the time I have transfer so not such a rush but will do them this week 

Fingers crossed for a short cycle! 

I worked out that if I have to try again after this it won't be until after Christmas because I would probably have a cycle off which would be end of Oct them end of Nov were going to Disneyland and then be Christmas, dont really want to wait until after Christmas!


----------



## JaneyM

Hey ladies,

Do you mind if I join you? Currently, in the middle of a stimulated FET, hoping for ET at the start of October TTC #2.
I see that you transferred a 5BB embryo and had success Star.... Gives me hope as our embryo is a 5BB. I feel like we've been through a lot this year with a miscarriage & failed FET... Feel like this is our last go due to the strain & pressure of taking the drugs & stress of thinking about if it will work or not.


----------



## lemon_tree

Welcome and good luck, Janey!

:dust:


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Lemon... I've been stalking a few threads and I've seen you about!

How long have you until you start? It's an exciting time for you.


----------



## star25

Hi Janey, welcome to our growing group, hopefully soon be growing with bumps too! 
Good luck this cycle, hopefully I won't be too far behind you with transfer


----------



## lemon_tree

Yeah pretty soon - I'm getting nervous! I go off BCP in 3 weeks and then start estrogen priming on CD21 of that cycle. Stims start on CD2 of the cycle following, so we're looking at a hopeful retrieval and fresh transfer in early November. It feels like it's tomorrow and years away at the same time. 

I'm sorry to read about your miscarriage and FET. Hope you're doing ok and that this next cycle is it for you! <3


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hope it doesnt keep you waiting ellie bean!
> 
> I've paid for meds and they are being delivered Thurs
> Still have bloods to do but they just need the results by the time I have transfer so not such a rush but will do them this week
> 
> Fingers crossed for a short cycle!
> 
> I worked out that if I have to try again after this it won't be until after Christmas because I would probably have a cycle off which would be end of Oct them end of Nov were going to Disneyland and then be Christmas, dont really want to wait until after Christmas!

Thats great that your meds are on their way! What kind of a medication schedule are you on for your cycle? Good luck to you! :dust::dust: I hope that this cycle is a BFP, so that you don't have to wait until Christmas! :dust:



JaneyM said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? Currently, in the middle of a stimulated FET, hoping for ET at the start of October TTC #2.
> I see that you transferred a 5BB embryo and had success Star.... Gives me hope as our embryo is a 5BB. I feel like we've been through a lot this year with a miscarriage & failed FET... Feel like this is our last go due to the strain & pressure of taking the drugs & stress of thinking about if it will work or not.

Welcome to the group, good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:
https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo100/livingwithptsd/Welcomes/welcome62.gif


----------



## Ellie Bean

AF came today!!!!!! I'll call my RE's office in morning and they'll tell me how much estrogen to start taking and what day I have to go up for the lining check and lab check. Then hopefully all will be good and we'll get a transfer date!


----------



## star25

Good luck Ellie! 

Wannabe, I will be on estrogen tablets, can't remember how long for, about a week I think then a lining check, of ready start progesterone pessaries and transfer is 5-7 days after that (can't remember again!) if not ready then carry on with the estroyfor another week then check again, this is what I had to do before and it was still only just thick enough, luckily they let me carry on though as it worked!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome Janey!


----------



## lemon_tree

Yesssss Ellie that's awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Ellie & Wannabe!

Star & Ellie, your protocol sounds really simple, I'm having to inject Buserelin for 5 weeks, which is GnRH agonist to make me premenopausal. During my last FET I was piling on the weight, emotional & having hot sweats. This time, I'm losing weight and feeling fine. Really jealous of you girls though.

Thanks Lemon, I'm ok now, I feel cautiously hopeful but this time I'm not as excited. Trying to get my head round the fact that our LG might be our only but very thankful that we have her. My miscarriage was a surprise natural pregnancy, so I have a little chance naturally too even though I don't ovulate every month & have PCO. Which I'm trying to manage through, gluten & dairy free diet and supplements.
November will be here in no time, my advice is to enjoy yourself & your husband, things change when baby comes along. It is a nerve wracking time, but might just turn out to be the best time of your life.


----------



## star25

Janey I have a buserelin injection on the day of transfer, they think it helps but I can't remember why but it worked for me last time so fingers crossed it does help 

Like you if it never works for me again I will be fine, so grateful for my LG who I never thought I would have bit would be nice for her to have a sibling (or 2 lol) but at the same time I feel less pressure this time around


----------



## Ellie Bean

Janey it really is pretty smooth. With our son we did a FET too bc we did PGS/PGD testing on our day 5 embryos and it was pretty darn smooth. I'm praying it goes just as well and that it works again without any issues. Fingers crossed for all of us during this crazy ride!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also FYI started estrogen today at 4 tabs (8mg) daily then go up for lining check Wed Sept 14! :) im so excited can't wait!


----------



## JaneyM

It strange how every clinic has a different protocol & still has good success rates. Obviously this differs by country. Where are you in the UK Star? I'm at the Liverpool women's hospital which is excellent & I live the staff there.

Ellie, that sounds amazing, I wish mine was shorter but I just have to trust that my clinic do the right thing for us. The last FET my DR said everything was textbook but the embryo just didn't want to embed. Really not very long for you now, exciting! How old is your LO?

I have my baseline on Thursday then will hopefully get a date for starting progynova tablets and confirmed date of ET. Just over 3 weeks to go for me!


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Good luck Ellie!
> 
> Wannabe, I will be on estrogen tablets, can't remember how long for, about a week I think then a lining check, of ready start progesterone pessaries and transfer is 5-7 days after that (can't remember again!) if not ready then carry on with the estroyfor another week then check again, this is what I had to do before and it was still only just thick enough, luckily they let me carry on though as it worked!

Good luck! :dust::dust: That sounds a lot like what I did for my FET cycle. I was started out on 3 estrogen tablets vaginally a day but since my lining wasn't thick enough and I had a first cycle that didn't make it to transfer since I got sick and AF crashed the party on CD 18 they had me introduce injectible delestrogen every 3rd day, it was an intramuscular injection in the rump, which wasn't much fun but for the next 2 FET cycles I had my lining was like 10.7! I guess I needed that extra boost! So it had great results. :thumbup: I finished out with vaginal progesterone tablets and progesterone injection in the rump. My progesterone was low so I went from 2 tablets vaginally to 3 every day both FET cycles plus the injectible daily.

Fingers crossed you get your BFP! Good luck and baby dust! :dust::dust:



Ellie Bean said:


> Also FYI started estrogen today at 4 tabs (8mg) daily then go up for lining check Wed Sept 14! :) im so excited can't wait!

That sounds great so far! I started out with 3 estrogen tablets daily and eventually had to add in an injectible estrogen since my lining wasn't thick enough! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



JaneyM said:


> It strange how every clinic has a different protocol & still has good success rates. Obviously this differs by country. Where are you in the UK Star? I'm at the Liverpool women's hospital which is excellent & I live the staff there.
> 
> Ellie, that sounds amazing, I wish mine was shorter but I just have to trust that my clinic do the right thing for us. The last FET my DR said everything was textbook but the embryo just didn't want to embed. Really not very long for you now, exciting! How old is your LO?
> 
> I have my baseline on Thursday then will hopefully get a date for starting progynova tablets and confirmed date of ET. Just over 3 weeks to go for me!

Good luck with your baseline! :dust::dust: I hope that everything looks great and you can move forward as planned! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

JaneyM said:


> It strange how every clinic has a different protocol & still has good success rates. Obviously this differs by country. Where are you in the UK Star? I'm at the Liverpool women's hospital which is excellent & I live the staff there.
> 
> Ellie, that sounds amazing, I wish mine was shorter but I just have to trust that my clinic do the right thing for us. The last FET my DR said everything was textbook but the embryo just didn't want to embed. Really not very long for you now, exciting! How old is your LO?
> 
> I have my baseline on Thursday then will hopefully get a date for starting progynova tablets and confirmed date of ET. Just over 3 weeks to go for me!

He is almost 16 months old so if all goes according to plan and our FET works he'll be over 2 when our second baby is born.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the baby dust wannabe, hope you are well 

Janey, I am at complete fertility in Southampton, I really like it there and trust the decisions they make 
For my ivf they collected 21 eggs and as there wasnt a reason why we couldn't conceive they wanted to do half the eggs the usual fertilisation way and the other half icsi in case it was a case of the egg and sperm not bonding, I was a bit worried as potentially was wasting 10 eggs if this was the case but 11 fertilised normally and 9 with icsi, it was so they would know if I didn't get pregnant that cycle and had to do ivf again, if I would need icsi, I glad they were wrong with their theory that time! 

Ellie bean, excited for you and the 14th!


----------



## Cookieb

Hey all, it's been a minute since I checked in. Really sorry, but I'm just too upset to even go back and read all the posts. I just found out my sis is pregnant. That's two family members to get pregnant without even trying in the past 4 months. So happy for her but so sad for me. Having such a hard time dealing with ttc lately. My doc scheduled me for an office appointment in a couple of weeks instead of scheduling me for the polyp removal surgery and that's had me pretty broken up too. I don't get why this is taking so long. I actually spent the day yesterday drinking - after spending the past year being pretty much a saint health wise, I just broke down. This is sooo hard. I can't help but feel so hopeless:cry: sorry to get on here just to vent but I just can't keep holding this in :sad2::sad2:


----------



## wannabeprego

Cookieb said:


> Hey all, it's been a minute since I checked in. Really sorry, but I'm just too upset to even go back and read all the posts. I just found out my sis is pregnant. That's two family members to get pregnant without even trying in the past 4 months. So happy for her but so sad for me. Having such a hard time dealing with ttc lately. My doc scheduled me for an office appointment in a couple of weeks instead of scheduling me for the polyp removal surgery and that's had me pretty broken up too. I don't get why this is taking so long. I actually spent the day yesterday drinking - after spending the past year being pretty much a saint health wise, I just broke down. This is sooo hard. I can't help but feel so hopeless:cry: sorry to get on here just to vent but I just can't keep holding this in :sad2::sad2:

I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time right now and that your surgery got postponed! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: Can you call your DR's office in the mean time and ask why the surgery got canceled? I would be upset also! :growlmad: Even though I am a Mom now it took me 3 years of LTTC before I had my twins, I haven't forgotten how painful LTTC is and how it seems like everywhere you look someone is pregnant or giving birth! Hang in there hun! Your time is going to come very soon! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon! :hugs::hugs: We are always here for you to vent!!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry cookie you are having a hard time, definitely vent to us, we have all been there 
I remember feeling upset when my little sister was pregnant for the second time when I was trying and how bad she felt telling me made me feel bad for that too 
Focus on yourself, although it might not seem like it you Will get there, so many times I thought it would never happen and then it did and you will look back and think how long ago it all seemed once your baby is here 
Keep going and concentrate on your plan, the wait will all be worth it 
Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I'm not sure when my cycle will be yet though.
We are doing fresh IVF as no embryos were suitable for freezing when we had DD. We can only afford to do this once so it's a lot of pressure. 
I had a lap 11days ago to remove endo cysts to give us the best chance. 

I got a phonecall from fertility coordinator to say that consultant has requested I go for a follicle scan on Friday then he will decide on what drugs to give me prior to my cetrotide. She said it wasn't the pill, but didn't say what it was. 

This is a different clinic to where we had DD because we have moved 5 hours away. Feeling very nervous about it.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Welcome to the new ladies :) So sorry about your loss Janey. Wishing you all the best this time.

I hope this cycle works for you Star. It would be a nice gift to be pregnant before christmas.

Cookie I'm so sorry you are having a hard time. My cousin felt the same way so that is why I had to help her once all her other options were over. It's so unfair how some people have to struggle while others don't even have to try. 

Woohoo Ellie. About time your period showed up  You are only a few days behind me.

I went in for day 12 today and my lining is an 8 :) Apparently I have 30 follicles on each side but only 2 are measuring 1 and 1.4. Normally I ovulate closer to day 16 so I'm not surprised. So I am going back friday to see where I'm at and hopfully get my trigger. Then 6 days after that will be transfer day. I'm so excited for my cousin!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gradually catching up on the thread

6foot - it's so lovely what you're doing for your cousin, if only there were more people like you 

Cookie - Im so sorry you're having a difficult time, it's totally understandable. I went through something similar with my younger brother while we were ttc. He's had 3 "whoops" pregnancies now, 2 before DD and 1 since. It's hard to deal with isn't it. Rant away as much as you need to xx

Ellie - so exiting! The 14th will be here in no time! 

Janey - glad you're getting a date soon, it's horrible not knowing!

Wannabepreggo - sorry your FET failed but fingers crossed that your fresh cycle will be the one


----------



## wannabeprego

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you? I'm not sure when my cycle will be yet though.
> We are doing fresh IVF as no embryos were suitable for freezing when we had DD. We can only afford to do this once so it's a lot of pressure.
> I had a lap 11days ago to remove endo cysts to give us the best chance.
> 
> I got a phonecall from fertility coordinator to say that consultant has requested I go for a follicle scan on Friday then he will decide on what drugs to give me prior to my cetrotide. She said it wasn't the pill, but didn't say what it was.
> 
> This is a different clinic to where we had DD because we have moved 5 hours away. Feeling very nervous about it.

Welcome to the group! :flower: This is a wonderful and very supportive group of ladies! I had a lap/hysteroscopy to remove a polyp, and try to unblock my one damaged tube before my first IVF cycle also. It is a lot to go through but totally worth it to have the best chance at getting your BFP! :thumbup: Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I am using cetrotide also, I am also using gonal F, menopur, for the first half of my cycle. Fingers crossed we both get lots of eggs that turn into healthy embryos! :thumbup:


----------



## lemon_tree

Cookie, I'm sorry to hear that you're going through that. That kind of news can really sting. I hope your doctor gets things moving for you, soon so you can put the surgery behind you. <3


----------



## Cookieb

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I love my sis and wish her nothing but a super healthy and happy nine months and can't wait to meet my first niece/nephew. I'm glad she isn't going through what I am and that it happened right away for her (she just got married in July and I told her she needed to work on making sure our kids are the same age!). DH had his 2nd SA today and my follow up consult is next Friday. Hopefully doc will have some good news for us then


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wannabe - I had cetrotide and Gonal F for our first IVF too. I've blocked most of it out now I found it so emotionally and physically draining. Wishing I remembered a bit more now!


----------



## wannabeprego

xx Emily xx said:


> Wannabe - I had cetrotide and Gonal F for our first IVF too. I've blocked most of it out now I found it so emotionally and physically draining. Wishing I remembered a bit more now!

Yes, I know what you mean! I am starting to have a lot of anxiety and getting sort of freaked out about doing another IVF cycle! :wacko: I actually went back and read my LTTC journal so I could remember what it was like doing the IVF cycle the first time.


----------



## star25

Welcome Emily, good luck for your upcoming cycle 

No news here just waiting for meds today and getting irritated by my gp surgery who find a simple blood test request form so difficult to do arghh!


----------



## xx Emily xx

star25 said:


> Welcome Emily, good luck for your upcoming cycle
> 
> No news here just waiting for meds today and getting irritated by my gp surgery who find a simple blood test request form so difficult to do arghh!

Thank you! GPs are a nightmare. I hate having to go for anything! When I went to get referred to Gynae, I asked for a specific hospital which was accredited endometriosis specialists, and a week later I had an appointment letter arrive for our local hospital!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome to the new ladies! Cookie I'm sorry that you're going through this tough patch. It does get better but it's not easy to not feel jealous/ bitter/ disappointed etc. We've all been there and are here for each other when we need to vent or celebrate or are needing support :)

Only 6 more days until my lining check! I can't wait! It should go quick though bc I've got the weekend to keep my occupied then only a couple days of work before the day is here! I've got my progesterone in oil all ready to go!


----------



## star25

Yay Ellie, it is going quick, I hate the lining check, with dd it was too thin first check, so so close though went back a week later and it was still barely where they wanted, she done a fee measurements until one was just OK, so grateful they went ahead!!

I got all my meds yesterday, I'm so excited to start now 

Emily I'm been cheeky really with the blood tests so shouldn't complain, as I am paying for my fet blood tests and chlamydia test at the clinic would have been £215 so they suggested ask gp and luckily they didn't mind!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ellie - not long now! 

Star - that's lucky! Can't see my GP being as cooperative!!

AFM I've got my follicle scan today to see where we are and make a treatment plan


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Emily praying for lots of great follicles!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Good luck Emily.


So everything looks good and they are giving me the trigger shot to take tonight. This means transfer will be next week on friday. How long after that until I find out if it worked? Will home pregnancy tests work? I will be taking progesterone starting on monday. Will this effect the results?


----------



## xx Emily xx

6foot - they will tell you when to take a test 10dp5dt sounds familiar. Your trigger may show up as BFP so they like to make sure that's out of your system. I tested my trigger drug out, but can't remember how many days post 5dt it was though. 

AFM - 9 follicles on the right, one of them was 18.5 and one 14.5mm the rest up to 8. 
And 2 follicles on the left, one 8mm and one 6mm. The left is where I've just had surgery for endometriosis.
My lining is 7.2mm.
Apparently my consultant is happy. He thinks AF will be here in 2/2.5 weeks then we will start 14days of stimms with the next AF. I'm hoping I'll be regular so we could be starting stimms in 7 weeks! No need for the pill. I've got to ring the coordinator on Monday. Then as soon as AF arrives in a couple of weeks I've got to have an appointment with the nurses to make sure everything is ready


----------



## JaneyM

Hi Cookie, just wanted to say I know how you feel. My SIL gets pregnant so easily & has no sympathy for me. I don't talk to her about it now as she makes light of infertility. She's had 3 children & I love them but her youngest is 4 months younger than my little girl, and she told my mum she was jealous of me having a baby so got pregnant. I was devastated when I found out, as we'd waited so long for a baby... (Only 18 months trying, but wanted to be a mum forever!)
It does get easier and when you get that bfp and then the baby, you forget everything you've been through. I hope you're ok. Throw yourself into your sisters pregnancy.... As hard as it is, I'm sure she'll reciprocate during your pregnancy plus I believe good karma! Xxx

Well, had my baseline yesterday. Lining is 2.9mm so started the progynova oestrogen today, then another scan in 10 days then ET in less than 3 weeks.

Good luck 6foot, what an amazing person you are, your cousin is lucky to have you X

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## star25

How is everyone this weekend? 

6ft, if you ate going to test before otd it is best to test out the trigger I got my bfp 5dp5dt but I didn't have the trigger as was an fet 

Emily glad to hear your appointment went well won't be long before you ate starting next! 

Janey goof luck for the cycle bow you have started glad baseline went well

Afm, have now got blood test forms and chlamydia test to do, day 31 today, last cycle was 37 but before that in the 40s, 37 is my shortest since they started again 
Hurry up af!


----------



## star25

Actually last one was 35 days which is what I used to be often with the odd 40s or 50 odd thrown in!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Noodle that's great! I'm not sure how long u wait with a fresh transfer. With my frozen transfer I got my bfp at 6dp5dt on hpt then had my beta at 8dp5dt.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay Emily that's fantastic news! Good luck dear!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Janey that sounds great, I hope these 3 weeks fly!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Afm only 4 days until lining check! I'm wondering if my transfer won't possibly between someone between next Sunday and next Wednesday. My last FET I feel like I had my lining check and it was good so that day I started day1 of progesterone and on day 5 of progesterone they did FET so if that happens the same way next Sunday would be day 5 but I'm u sure I'd they do FET on Sundays or if they'll have me wait a day and do transfer next Monday day. Ahhhh so many variables and I know it all depends on my lining praying it's good!


----------



## wannabeprego

So I went in today for preconception blood work on Friday! It was a ton of things they were testing my blood for so the girl had like 6 full vials of blood! I am surprised I didn't pass out! LOL! The list is as follows:

-Rubella IgG
-Complete MEtabolic Profile
-Blood type & RH antibody screen 
-CBC w/o Diff
-Hepatitis B
-Hep C
-HIV
-Varicella
-Antimullerian Hormone (AMH)
-Vitamin D 

I will probably get my BW results on Monday morning depending on when Quest gets them in. Everything should be normal/negative, I have no reason to think it wouldn't be. It was normal before years ago when I had to do all of this stuff before. 

I scheduled DH for a semen analysis for next Friday. He went to pick up the collection cups this afternoon. Thankfully he can just collect his :spermy: here at home since we are only 15 minutes away from the clinic. They just need it within an hour of it being done. 

I didn't want to be worried about whether or not he has :spermy: since it has been so long since his reversal and since we haven't done an SA in almost 4 years! If he doesn't have any :spermy: than we would have to have the RE surgically extract his :spermy: for a little over 1k! It will cost more if the numbing medication isn't enough for the pain and he needs general anesthesia. I think about 500 bucks more! But fingers crossed he still has swimmers. I was nervous about taking a chance and him not having swimmers on the day of the retrieval, and ending up with a freeze all cycle! I really think I need a fresh cycle to get my BFP! Wish us luck! :thumbup:

I ordered some of my meds yesterday. I am going to get the rest of them ordered by Monday. I was trying to figure out a plan to pay for the meds, and I think I have it all figured out. My AF is due on the 15th, so hopefully it won't come early before i can get the rest of my meds. The pharmacies I order from do overnight shipping so I should have everything by Tuesday. Wish me luck! :thumbup:

The meds I am ordering for my IVF cycle include:
Gonal-F 450 powder # 6
Menopur # 10
Ovidrel
Cetrotide 0.25mg # 6
Crinone #60 and Estrace # 60


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Yay Ellie, it is going quick, I hate the lining check, with dd it was too thin first check, so so close though went back a week later and it was still barely where they wanted, she done a fee measurements until one was just OK, so grateful they went ahead!!
> 
> I got all my meds yesterday, I'm so excited to start now
> 
> Emily I'm been cheeky really with the blood tests so shouldn't complain, as I am paying for my fet blood tests and chlamydia test at the clinic would have been £215 so they suggested ask gp and luckily they didn't mind!

That is awesome news that you got your meds! :thumbup: Good luck with all of your blood tests! Good luck and baby dust to you for your upcoming cycle! Come on BFP! :dust::dust:




6footnoodle said:


> Good luck Emily.
> 
> 
> So everything looks good and they are giving me the trigger shot to take tonight. This means transfer will be next week on friday. How long after that until I find out if it worked? Will home pregnancy tests work? I will be taking progesterone starting on monday. Will this effect the results?

Good luck and sticky baby dust to you for next friday! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP! :dust:

When I had my chemical FET I got a BFP about 5 days past transfer on my HPT. They didn't do blood work until about 10 days after transfer if I remember correctly. When I was pregnant with my twins I got a BFP early at like 4 DPT but that was because it was twins and they were making a lot of HCG! 



xx Emily xx said:


> 6foot - they will tell you when to take a test 10dp5dt sounds familiar. Your trigger may show up as BFP so they like to make sure that's out of your system. I tested my trigger drug out, but can't remember how many days post 5dt it was though.
> 
> AFM - 9 follicles on the right, one of them was 18.5 and one 14.5mm the rest up to 8.
> And 2 follicles on the left, one 8mm and one 6mm. The left is where I've just had surgery for endometriosis.
> My lining is 7.2mm.
> Apparently my consultant is happy. He thinks AF will be here in 2/2.5 weeks then we will start 14days of stimms with the next AF. I'm hoping I'll be regular so we could be starting stimms in 7 weeks! No need for the pill. I've got to ring the coordinator on Monday. Then as soon as AF arrives in a couple of weeks I've got to have an appointment with the nurses to make sure everything is ready

How exciting! Good luck and sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: Fingers crossed that you get your BFP!!!! :dust: I have stage 2 endo and I had some scar tissue and endo removed along with a polyp when I had my lap/hysteroscopy surgery. For my FET cycles my RE wanted my lining to be at least an 8 or better before the transfer. I ended up having about a 10.7 for both of my FET cycles. The estrogen really helps beef up your lining though and it will get nice and thick! Good luck!! :dust::dust: 



JaneyM said:


> Hi Cookie, just wanted to say I know how you feel. My SIL gets pregnant so easily & has no sympathy for me. I don't talk to her about it now as she makes light of infertility. She's had 3 children & I love them but her youngest is 4 months younger than my little girl, and she told my mum she was jealous of me having a baby so got pregnant. I was devastated when I found out, as we'd waited so long for a baby... (Only 18 months trying, but wanted to be a mum forever!)
> It does get easier and when you get that bfp and then the baby, you forget everything you've been through. I hope you're ok. Throw yourself into your sisters pregnancy.... As hard as it is, I'm sure she'll reciprocate during your pregnancy plus I believe good karma! Xxx
> 
> Well, had my baseline yesterday. Lining is 2.9mm so started the progynova oestrogen today, then another scan in 10 days then ET in less than 3 weeks.
> 
> Good luck 6foot, what an amazing person you are, your cousin is lucky to have you X
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend xx

It sounds like your cycle is off to a great start so far! Good luck and sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust:

Thanks, we are having a great weekend! It has been laid back and relaxed. I played with the twins out in the back yard today, DH & I watched some movies together after the twins went to bed. It has been so hot and humid here though! Thankfully tomorrow it will finally cool down and be in the 80's! I am looking forward to the Fall and the cool weather! Fall is my favorite season, and it is so pretty! 

How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun?



star25 said:


> How is everyone this weekend?
> 
> 6ft, if you ate going to test before otd it is best to test out the trigger I got my bfp 5dp5dt but I didn't have the trigger as was an fet
> 
> Emily glad to hear your appointment went well won't be long before you ate starting next!
> 
> Janey goof luck for the cycle bow you have started glad baseline went well
> 
> Afm, have now got blood test forms and chlamydia test to do, day 31 today, last cycle was 37 but before that in the 40s, 37 is my shortest since they started again
> Hurry up af!

I hope that AF shows soon for you so you can move forward! Good luck! :dust::dust:

We are having a great weekend! It has been laid back and relaxed. I played with the twins out in the back yard today, DH & I watched some movies together after the twins went to bed. It has been so hot and humid here though! Thankfully tomorrow it will finally cool down and be in the 80's! I am looking forward to the Fall and the cool weather! Fall is my favorite season, and it is so pretty! 

How was your weekend? Did you do anything fun?



Ellie Bean said:


> Afm only 4 days until lining check! I'm wondering if my transfer won't possibly between someone between next Sunday and next Wednesday. My last FET I feel like I had my lining check and it was good so that day I started day1 of progesterone and on day 5 of progesterone they did FET so if that happens the same way next Sunday would be day 5 but I'm u sure I'd they do FET on Sundays or if they'll have me wait a day and do transfer next Monday day. Ahhhh so many variables and I know it all depends on my lining praying it's good!

Good luck! I hope that your lining gets nice and thick so your embryo can burrow in and stay snug! :dust::dust: I did estrogen for about 2 weeks and than started the progesterone for about a week,before transfer, so about 3 weeks to transfer with my FET cycles.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks wannabe! I'm excited for you, sounds like your getting everything all squared away! :)


----------



## star25

Thank you wannabe, good luck to you too
Youre near there to start, so exciting but scary at the same time is about how I am right now! 
DH had a really busy weekend with work, well 5 days actually as he has a taxi company and there's a festival on where I live so we haven't seen him 
So just been the 2 of us and yesterday it rained allllll day! Hopefully today will be better so we can walk the dog and go and see my mum, hate being stuck in!


----------



## 3chords

6footnoodle said:


> Good luck Emily.
> 
> 
> So everything looks good and they are giving me the trigger shot to take tonight. This means transfer will be next week on friday. How long after that until I find out if it worked? Will home pregnancy tests work? I will be taking progesterone starting on monday. Will this effect the results?

Hi noodle,

You will have to test out your trigger daily to know when it's out, otherwise wait for the blood test. In my fresh cycle, I did a day 3 transfer and got a clear BFP on 8dp3dt (line darkening after the trigger faded).

In my FET without trigger I got my BFP on the evening of 3dp5dt so super early. Was clear the next morning.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies
Well I finally feel we are making progress! I found out today that the idea is AF should come on the 23rd sept, then start cetrotide on 21st October with plan for EC week commencing 7th November. 
So fingers crossed AF isn't late!


----------



## wannabeprego

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies
> Well I finally feel we are making progress! I found out today that the idea is AF should come on the 23rd sept, then start cetrotide on 21st October with plan for EC week commencing 7th November.
> So fingers crossed AF isn't late!

That's awesome! :thumbup: I bet it feels good to have a plan in place! :happydance: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! Fingers crossd your AF isn't late! :dust::dust:

My AF is due on the 15th, so it sounds like we will be on a very close schedule and we can be cycle buddies! :thumbup: I also hope that AF doesn't come late as well, but because I had the failed FET in August all of the medications might mess up my cycle this month and it might go long, but I hope not! 

AFM, I have almost all of my meds on the way in the mail! Most of them will be here either tomorrow or Wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed for no late af's! I still have no sign of mine, day 34 today


----------



## JaneyM

Wow it's all happening. 
Thanks Wannabe.. I hope you get your BFP too... (my fingers are crossed for all of us ) that is a big blood testing schedule... But you're nearly there! X

Star, wannabe & Emily - get those white sheets on the bed, wear those white knickers and even wear OH pants (obvs around the house!) AF will show her face... It always works for me. 
My Medicated FET in May affected me too Wannabe.... For 3 cycles!
Ellie - good luck for your lining check, only a day or so to wait?!!! X

As for me, well just waiting for my lining check a week today, then a week later for ET. Only 14 more injections and the progynova is having no effect either... and this time I've lost nearly a stone rather than gaining weight! So really pleased.... Come on baby stick with us, you'll be totally loved.... I promise X (if only all those frozen embryos knew how special they are!)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - hope AF hurrys up and shows soon! I'm dreading that! 

Wannabe - ooh exiting! You're doing fresh cycle this time right? 

Janey - no white sheets for me! Our brand new bed arrived today, it's amazing I love it!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes Janey! Lining check tomorrow morning !!!!! Ahhhhh so excited/anxious hoping all is good so we can get FET date for next week!


----------



## wannabeprego

JaneyM said:


> Wow it's all happening.
> Thanks Wannabe.. I hope you get your BFP too... (my fingers are crossed for all of us ) that is a big blood testing schedule... But you're nearly there! X
> 
> Star, wannabe & Emily - get those white sheets on the bed, wear those white knickers and even wear OH pants (obvs around the house!) AF will show her face... It always works for me.
> My Medicated FET in May affected me too Wannabe.... For 3 cycles!
> Ellie - good luck for your lining check, only a day or so to wait?!!! X
> 
> As for me, well just waiting for my lining check a week today, then a week later for ET. Only 14 more injections and the progynova is having no effect either... and this time I've lost nearly a stone rather than gaining weight! So really pleased.... Come on baby stick with us, you'll be totally loved.... I promise X (if only all those frozen embryos knew how special they are!)

Thanks for the good luck wishes hun! :flower: That is awesome that you only have 2 weeks to go before transfer. Fingers crossed that your lining is nice and thick! :dust::dust: I will try your theory and see if it makes AF appear any sooner! LOL! :haha::winkwink: 



xx Emily xx said:


> Star - hope AF hurrys up and shows soon! I'm dreading that!
> 
> Wannabe - ooh exiting! You're doing fresh cycle this time right?
> 
> Janey - no white sheets for me! Our brand new bed arrived today, it's amazing I love it!!

Yes, it will be a fresh cycle this time! :thumbup: I am nervous but excited at the same time! I got some meds in the mail today in an insulated ice pack since they all need to be put in the fridge. I got ovidrel, gonal F and cetrotide. :thumbup: Tomorrow more meds should be arriving! :thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Transfer is scheduled for next Tuesday 9/20!!!!


----------



## star25

Janey great news you're on your way and Ellie well done on transfer next Tues! 

Afm af is here! Arrived in the night, went to blood test clinic today and had a 2 hour wait, could have cried, then on phone clinic said ideally they want results before starting treatment but other day a nurse said as long as got them by transfer, anyway arty a I said by others were still in date til end of month and I asked for these to be urgent which they will be and baseline is on Fri!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks everyone.

I can't believe you can get a positive so early. It will be a FET but they still gave me a hcg shot so ovulation can be more accurate and less monitoring. I will have to go buy a bunch of cheapies to test out the hcg shot and watch for line darkening. I think the clinic tests 2 weeks after transfer which seems like such a long wait.

Ellie yay for transfer date. Only 4 days after mine. :)

Happy to see your AF arrived Star. Good luck with baseline.

Hope all you ladies get your AF fast and on time.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Noodle we can be buddies! Well they called and have to move date to next Wednesday so I more day to wait...ugh lol but it could be worse and I could have to wait longer so 1 day isn't really that bad. So start PIO injections sat!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, Good luck with the transfer! It will be here before you know it! I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust:

@Star, Good luck with your BW and your baseline ultrasound! I hope all of the results come back good! :dust::dust:


----------



## lemon_tree

So many great updates of things moving forward and progressing nicely! Definitely a scary process but totally worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

My transfer is tomorrow! Ahhhhhhh!!! Nervous. Hope it doesn't hurt.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Oh and how full does my bladder actually have to be? They said 1L but my bladder is so weak that I'm scared to drink that much. What if I can't hold it? Is one bottle of water enough?


----------



## lemon_tree

No idea on the bladder, but wishing you so much luck and baby dust!!

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

6footnoodle said:


> My transfer is tomorrow! Ahhhhhhh!!! Nervous. Hope it doesn't hurt.




6footnoodle said:


> Oh and how full does my bladder actually have to be? They said 1L but my bladder is so weak that I'm scared to drink that much. What if I can't hold it? Is one bottle of water enough?

Oh wow, how exciting! :thumbup::happydance: Good luck! :dust::dust:

The transfer doesn't hurt at all, it feels kind of like getting a pap smear. They use that contraption to open up your lady parts, well doing an ultrasound on your tummy. They insert a small catheter thing into your cervix and have the embryos roll into your uterus. You can see a small flicker on the ultrasound screen when the embryo rolls into your uterus. It takes about 5 minutes and is finished as fast as it is started. :thumbup:

Don't go overboard on the full bladder. Just drink a little and don't go to the bathroom before the procedure. You don't have to be bursting with fluid, I learned that with my last two FET's. I almost peed my pants waiting for the transfer because it was running 45 minutes late and 
i went nuts drinking all of this water, so since I couldn't hold my pee anymore the nurse let me partially empty my bladder, and leave some there and it was enough for the dr to see my uterus. Good luck!:dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay noodle so excited for you!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Just as long as you have a full bladder you'll be ok. They let me pee a little before my FET bc I couldn't hold it any longer (and I've got a nervous bladder lol) and then I was ok. My FET was pretty uncomfortable bc my cervix was very tight and she had a hard time getting the little catheter into my cervix. And then I had to pee so bad that it was uncomfortable when the lady was pushing the ultrasound wand on my tummy while my doctor was working down below between my legs but it was really neat to see the embryos before they transferred them and then to be able to watch them on the screen was really cool too I'm so excited for you and I can't wait for next Wednesday to get here for me! I'm praying that we both get big fat positives very soon!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow everyone is moving along so quickly now!! 

Noodle I hope transfer is going well!! 

Star glad AF arrived! 

Ellie so exited for weds for you!


----------



## 3chords

So much action on this thread! noodle - hope the transfer went well and it's just a few days before you get your BFP!

I don't start estrace until October 2 so still a ways away. Kind of a relief as my little guy had a horrible double ear infection this week and I couldn't imagine having a second one to take care of at the same time!


----------



## JaneyM

Thinking of you 6foot, hope it went well x


----------



## star25

Hope all well 6ft!

Emily fingers crossed af isn't late for you 

3c hope Henry is feeling better poor little mite 

Afm, baseline went well, have started estrogen and go back in 11 days for lining check on the 27th 

Hope everyone else is well and things are moving forward for you all


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thinking of you today noodle praying everything went well! Yay star that's not very far away! 3 chords that'll be here before y ok u know it! I'm glad everyone is doing well and plans are starting! :) I start progesterone shots tomorrow, I'm very excited bc it means one day closer to transfer day!


----------



## star25

Nearly there Ellie, exciting, will you be testing early?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes ma'am star! There's no way I could wait lol! I tested at 6dp5dt last time and got my bfp on a frer then at 7dp5dt I got a positive on a digital and a much darker line on an FRER so I'll prob wait until 6dp5dt this time to test.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I had my first progesterone shot this morning I'm on 75mg or 1.5mL daily.


----------



## star25

I love an early tester :haha:

I tested 5dpt5dt with a cheapie and it looked negative, then I thought there could be a faint shadow so dipped a frer and there was a faint pink line 
I will probably do the same but just use frers this time 
Howbscary the thought of it again! 
I know I will feel out though if it is negative as that's when I got my last positive so will have to try a nd remember it's still early! 

How is everyone? 

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha me too you should see my cart on amazon lol its loaded up with pregnancy tests! Planning to buy them until my transfer is done. Don't want to buy before just in case the embryos don't do well when thawing so once transfer is complete I'll get on amazon and order them plus with my amazon prime they'll get here before the weekend! Prob won't test any earlier than the morning of 5dp5dt or 6dp5dt. 2.5 days until transfer! Yaaaayyyy!


----------



## KBP

Hi everyone, just joining this thread! Tomorrow I'm scheduled for my third and last IUI. If it is unsuccessful, IVF is planned for my next cycle. I already have my medication for IVF, the only way I won't get it next cycle is if I have cysts that develop from being on Clomid this cycle. And of course, if the IUI is successful I won't need IVF although I am not banking on it. I've been anticipating this for a long time so I am ready to start the process.


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Hi everyone, just joining this thread! Tomorrow I'm scheduled for my third and last IUI. If it is unsuccessful, IVF is planned for my next cycle. I already have my medication for IVF, the only way I won't get it next cycle is if I have cysts that develop from being on Clomid this cycle. And of course, if the IUI is successful I won't need IVF although I am not banking on it. I've been anticipating this for a long time so I am ready to start the process.

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope your get a BFP! :dust:


----------



## JaneyM

Welcome KBP... Hoping your last IUI works and it doesn't come to IVF. Otherwise, at least you know you're starting straightaway, sometimes it's the waiting that affects you more than anything else! X

Good luck for tomorrow Ellie, looking forward to hearing about your embryo & transfer and then seeing the countless tests to your BFP. It will hopefully take my mind off my impending transfer. 

How's the estrogen going Star? Not long to wait now X

AFM... Lining scan tomorrow, if all goes well, I start dreaded cyclogest bum bullets on Friday, last Buserelin injection Sunday then transfer on 29th. Really feeling it now. So nervous that I'm going to go through the feeling of failure again. So very hard to stay positive xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Hi everyone, just joining this thread! Tomorrow I'm scheduled for my third and last IUI. If it is unsuccessful, IVF is planned for my next cycle. I already have my medication for IVF, the only way I won't get it next cycle is if I have cysts that develop from being on Clomid this cycle. And of course, if the IUI is successful I won't need IVF although I am not banking on it. I've been anticipating this for a long time so I am ready to start the process.

Welcome KBP! I pray this IUI works, but if for some reason it shouldn't you are in the right forum for IVF/FET. I have PCOS and my husband has MFI so we went straight to IVF w/ICSI. I felt such a huge sense of relief during our ivf cycle and I was much less stressed so no matter what happens with your IUI I wish you luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## Ellie Bean

JaneyM said:


> Welcome KBP... Hoping your last IUI works and it doesn't come to IVF. Otherwise, at least you know you're starting straightaway, sometimes it's the waiting that affects you more than anything else! X
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Ellie, looking forward to hearing about your embryo & transfer and then seeing the countless tests to your BFP. It will hopefully take my mind off my impending transfer.
> 
> How's the estrogen going Star? Not long to wait now X
> 
> AFM... Lining scan tomorrow, if all goes well, I start dreaded cyclogest bum bullets on Friday, last Buserelin injection Sunday then transfer on 29th. Really feeling it now. So nervous that I'm going to go through the feeling of failure again. So very hard to stay positive xx


Thanks Janey! They actually had to move my transfer to Wednesday but I'm still very excited. I've been doing my PIO since sat and it's not too bad. I'm just very ready for wed :) fx for a bfp for both of us in the next 2-3 weeks!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sorry I never get on much during thew weekend. I come on here while at work haha.

The transfer went well. I only drank one botle of water and was going to pee myself. I kept on chanting I have to pee the whole time. If there is a next cycle I will drink even less.

So they gave me an hcg shot of 10units right after the transfer. Has anyone heard of this before? I wasn't expecting that. Does that mean I can't test early because it will take too long for the hcg to wear off. I go in for a blood test on the 29th. 

Thanks for all the well wishs everyone :)

Welcome KBP! Good luck with your IUI today. 

So exciting to see everyone getting so much closer. So next is Ellie then Janey? We need to keep a chart haha.


----------



## star25

Welcome k, no matter what happens we can all go through this to be there but I'm hoping the best for you with the iui 

Janey, stay positive, as hard as it is were all rooting for you 

6foot, Im so glad it went well, I assume the hcg will show on a test, have you tried any yet? I have an injection of buserelin the day of transfer as they think it helps, I had this last time too and I also used this as my trigger before egg collection, I couldn't use hcg before egg collection as I had over stimulated and they said it would make it worse 

Ellie eek so nearly there! 

My estrogen is going fine so far, I'm not really thinking about it, it feels so different to the last time, I think I'm just assuming this won't work as it worked last time so kind of feel like I'm.just going through the notions without expecting anything, it's strange, I don't mean I feel negative but I'm.just not thinking that far ahead or imagine it working 
Then this morning I pictured myself getting that feeling I did with my last bfp and got excited at the thought it could happen 
I'm so rambling so I'm for now haha!


----------



## abennion

Hi all,

After a failed fresh transfer this past cycle we'll be planning for a November/December FET. We've got two frosties in the hopper, and will be discussing with out RE whether or not we'll be transferring two 5-Day embies this time. Hopefully we'll be doing a medicated cycle along with Assisted Hatching to increase our chances.


----------



## Ellie Bean

abennion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a failed fresh transfer this past cycle we'll be planning for a November/December FET. We've got two frosties in the hopper, and will be discussing with out RE whether or not we'll be transferring two 5-Day embies this time. Hopefully we'll be doing a medicated cycle along with Assisted Hatching to increase our chances.

Welcome! I'm so sorry about your failed fresh cycle but I pray you'll be getting g your BFP here very soon with your FET!


----------



## Ellie Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Sorry I never get on much during thew weekend. I come on here while at work haha.
> 
> The transfer went well. I only drank one botle of water and was going to pee myself. I kept on chanting I have to pee the whole time. If there is a next cycle I will drink even less.
> 
> So they gave me an hcg shot of 10units right after the transfer. Has anyone heard of this before? I wasn't expecting that. Does that mean I can't test early because it will take too long for the hcg to wear off. I go in for a blood test on the 29th.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishs everyone :)
> 
> Welcome KBP! Good luck with your IUI today.
> 
> So exciting to see everyone getting so much closer. So next is Ellie then Janey? We need to keep a chart haha.

Yes only 2 more days! If I were u I'd test out the hcg shot that way you'll be able to tell at least I'd think so. My beta will be the 29th too! Fx for both of us to have great #s!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so after waiting all day long and being given the run around by mr R's office I finally got DH's SA results:

Count: 5.8 million
Motility: 11%
Morphology: 3%

So those numbers are low all around but the good news is that he has enough swimmers for us to use for our upcoming IVF/ICSI cycle! :happydance::thumbup: I have had DH on fertility vitamins for about a month now to try to help his :spermy: numbers out, so I have no idea if they have helped at all or not. 

Just to give you girls an idea a normal sperm count is 20 million or higher, 60% motility and morphology 14%.

I was looking at DH's previous past SA's and he had 2 done before our first IVF cycle. HIs VR was done in 10/09, his first SA was 5 million total count and 36% motility,2cnd SA 10 mil sperm,65% motility. I did have him on the fertility vitamins before that 2cnd one for a while so I thought it helped before. Well I am just thankful that he still has :spermy: at all. A few of my girlfriends that also had guys that had a VR stopped making :spermy: after several years. I know sometimes scar tissue can build up and cause blockage so they stop making sperm. Thank goodness DH stilll has some left. 

The RE's office also finally got back to me about my blood work. They felt like everything was okay except my vitamin D was lower than they wanted, it wasn't by much but they want me to start taking 2000 Vitamin D a day, so I have started it today! :thumbup:The nurse told me that low vitamin D can affect egg quality, a women's overall fertility and her chances of getting pregnant in general. So I am glad that I had the blood work done. I won't ever know if this had an affect on my failed 2 FET cycles but it is better I know now so I can fix the issue now before the IVF cycle.

Meanwhile I am still waiting on AF to arrive!!! :wacko::dohh: AF was due on the 15th and I am now on CD 32 so it isn't too late yet, but hopefully it will arrive soon! Wish me luck!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Welcome to the new ladies

6foot I'm not sure about the hcg, I don't think I had one.

Ellie not long now!! 

Wannabe hope AF shows soon, glad that they are able to do the next cycle as planned

Star glad oestrogen is going well


AFm I'm still waiting for AF, should be here in 4 days going by my scan! I bet it's not though!


----------



## wannabeprego

JaneyM said:


> Welcome KBP... Hoping your last IUI works and it doesn't come to IVF. Otherwise, at least you know you're starting straightaway, sometimes it's the waiting that affects you more than anything else! X
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Ellie, looking forward to hearing about your embryo & transfer and then seeing the countless tests to your BFP. It will hopefully take my mind off my impending transfer.
> 
> How's the estrogen going Star? Not long to wait now X
> 
> AFM... Lining scan tomorrow, if all goes well, I start dreaded cyclogest bum bullets on Friday, last Buserelin injection Sunday then transfer on 29th. Really feeling it now. So nervous that I'm going to go through the feeling of failure again. So very hard to stay positive xx

Good luck and fingers crossed that your lining looks good and for your transfer on the 29th! :dust::dust: I understand how you are feeling! I felt that way for my 2cnd FET! Just hang in there hun and try to keep up the PMA even though I know it is hard! We are all cheering and rooting for you!!! :hugs::dust::dust: 



Ellie Bean said:


> I had my first progesterone shot this morning I'm on 75mg or 1.5mL daily.

How did it go? I always hated those shots! They hurt like hell and I was allergic to the sesame oil one!!! I ended up doing my 2cnd FET with the progesterone in ethyl oleate and it was much gentler than the sesame oil! Good luck for testing! When are you going to start! Make sure you post your tests on here or a link to your testing thread so I can stalk you! Come on BFP!!!! Good luck hun! :dust::dust:



6footnoodle said:


> Sorry I never get on much during thew weekend. I come on here while at work haha.
> 
> The transfer went well. I only drank one botle of water and was going to pee myself. I kept on chanting I have to pee the whole time. If there is a next cycle I will drink even less.
> 
> So they gave me an hcg shot of 10units right after the transfer. Has anyone heard of this before? I wasn't expecting that. Does that mean I can't test early because it will take too long for the hcg to wear off. I go in for a blood test on the 29th.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishs everyone :)
> 
> Welcome KBP! Good luck with your IUI today.
> 
> So exciting to see everyone getting so much closer. So next is Ellie then Janey? We need to keep a chart haha.

I am so glad that the transfer went great! :thumbup: If I remember correctly it could take up to 10 days for the trigger shot to wear off? You should probably test it out of your system so you will know if you are getting a real BFP when the time comes. Good luck and baby dust to you hun! :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust:



star25 said:


> Welcome k, no matter what happens we can all go through this to be there but I'm hoping the best for you with the iui
> 
> Janey, stay positive, as hard as it is were all rooting for you
> 
> 6foot, Im so glad it went well, I assume the hcg will show on a test, have you tried any yet? I have an injection of buserelin the day of transfer as they think it helps, I had this last time too and I also used this as my trigger before egg collection, I couldn't use hcg before egg collection as I had over stimulated and they said it would make it worse
> 
> Ellie eek so nearly there!
> 
> My estrogen is going fine so far, I'm not really thinking about it, it feels so different to the last time, I think I'm just assuming this won't work as it worked last time so kind of feel like I'm.just going through the notions without expecting anything, it's strange, I don't mean I feel negative but I'm.just not thinking that far ahead or imagine it working
> Then this morning I pictured myself getting that feeling I did with my last bfp and got excited at the thought it could happen
> I'm so rambling so I'm for now haha!

Glad to hear your estrogen is going good so far! :thumbup: Try to keep up the PMA even though I know it can be challenging! Us girls are always here for you cheering you on and sending good luck vibes! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



abennion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a failed fresh transfer this past cycle we'll be planning for a November/December FET. We've got two frosties in the hopper, and will be discussing with out RE whether or not we'll be transferring two 5-Day embies this time. Hopefully we'll be doing a medicated cycle along with Assisted Hatching to increase our chances.

Welcome to the group! :flower: I am sorry about the failed fresh cycle! :hugs: Good luck and tons of baby dust to you for your FET cycle! Fingers crossed you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> Okay so after waiting all day long and being given the run around by mr R's office I finally got DH's SA results:
> 
> Count: 5.8 million
> Motility: 11%
> Morphology: 3%
> 
> So those numbers are low all around but the good news is that he has enough swimmers for us to use for our upcoming IVF/ICSI cycle! :happydance::thumbup: I have had DH on fertility vitamins for about a month now to try to help his :spermy: numbers out, so I have no idea if they have helped at all or not.
> 
> Just to give you girls an idea a normal sperm count is 20 million or higher, 60% motility and morphology 14%.
> 
> I was looking at DH's previous past SA's and he had 2 done before our first IVF cycle. HIs VR was done in 10/09, his first SA was 5 million total count and 36% motility,2cnd SA 10 mil sperm,65% motility. I did have him on the fertility vitamins before that 2cnd one for a while so I thought it helped before. Well I am just thankful that he still has :spermy: at all. A few of my girlfriends that also had guys that had a VR stopped making :spermy: after several years. I know sometimes scar tissue can build up and cause blockage so they stop making sperm. Thank goodness DH stilll has some left.
> 
> The RE's office also finally got back to me about my blood work. They felt like everything was okay except my vitamin D was lower than they wanted, it wasn't by much but they want me to start taking 2000 Vitamin D a day, so I have started it today! :thumbup:The nurse told me that low vitamin D can affect egg quality, a women's overall fertility and her chances of getting pregnant in general. So I am glad that I had the blood work done. I won't ever know if this had an affect on my failed 2 FET cycles but it is better I know now so I can fix the issue now before the IVF cycle.
> 
> Meanwhile I am still waiting on AF to arrive!!! :wacko::dohh: AF was due on the 15th and I am now on CD 32 so it isn't too late yet, but hopefully it will arrive soon! Wish me luck!

That's great news that your husband has enough swimmers for your IVF cycle. I'm also glad that they found your little vitamin D level before doing your cycle this time praying that will help you get your bfp. Hopefully your period will show up soon all those hormones from your FET cycle probably just going to make things go a little wonky.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe shots are going well other than being a bit tender I'm great! Tomorrow is the day I'm so excited anxious nervous etc lol. Idk I feel like I shouldn't test any earlier than 5dp5dt but we'll see I'd really like to start testing super early to see if I can start seeing a faint line right away but I know that's probably silly and should wait until day 5 or 6 after transfer but we'll see if I give in to temptation hahaha!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I bought a 3 pack of frer's and a 2 pack of the clear blue digital with weeks estimator off ebay should be here 9/24!


----------



## KBP

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

IUI went well- 3 mature follies. Now onto the tww. I've been reading up on my IVF packet and watching videos. 

This ttc journey has really had an affect on me. Ive become very pessimistic . I feel like I'm walking around with a cloud over my head, and that this journey is not going to end any time soon. I use to be able to see myself being pregnant, and being a mom. I don't at all anymore. It's like an unattainable goal. I feel pissed off most of the time-im looking at my IVF medications and thinking it's such bullshit that I have to have it. My husband and I are both young and healthy and were diagnosed with unexplained Infertile. There's no reason why we should have an issue getting pregnant but yet here we are. When I was told months ago that IVF has a between 50 %and 60 % success rate I thought wow this is great, by the end of the year there's more of a chance of me being pregnant than not! And now I'm convinced I'll be in the smaller percentage that doesn't get pregnant. And when I have a small glimpse of hope and believe that I will see those two lines, I'm convinced the pregnancy won't last. Isn't that awful? And then my re told me it takes women usually 2-3 IVF cycles to become pregnant. Wtf? I'm so sick of finding the silver lining month after month. I just want to get pregnant and be a mom.


----------



## KBP

If there's anyone on this thread feeling like me, private message me if you want to talk!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry kbp. I understand how you feel it is very frustrating and it's hard not to be bitter. But you need to stay as positive as possible I know you're worried that the IUI isn't going to work and that's okay but then looking towards your IVF cycle you need to go into it with a good positive attitude and just keep telling yourself this is going to work. That's what I did with ours and we were lucky and did a frozen embryo transfer and we got pregnant the first time so I don't feel like that's accurate where she's telling you that it takes multiple times to conceive with IVF. I feel like having a positive attitude and continuously telling myself during a frozen embryo transfer that this is going to work that that helps a lot. I can't say it made me any less bitter when I happened to be out and another person was pregnant and it wasn't me but it did help me to have a better attitude while I was going through everything for the frozen embryo transfer. When will u test/ have beta for this IUI?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Emily - Hope your period shows up in 2 days. Almost here :)

Wannabe- Great news about his swimmers!

KBP - Sorry you are feeling so down :( Try and stay positive. You are young and I am sure you will get your baby. If this cycle IUI doesn't work I am sure you will have success with IVF. :hugs:

Ellie- Good luck today!!! Thinking of you :dust:


I think I am going to start taking tests tomorrow at 6 days past transfer. It was a 5 day embryo. I'm hoping the hcg shot is faded by then and maybe I will notice a darkening line in the next few days. You guys can help me read the lines haha. Off to the dollar store.


----------



## xx Emily xx

6foot - how exiting! Got everything crossed for you!

Ellie - hope everything went ok 

KBP - try to stay positive, not easy I know


AFM had intermittent cramps yesterday but nothing today, still no sign of AF


----------



## Ellie Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Emily - Hope your period shows up in 2 days. Almost here :)
> 
> Wannabe- Great news about his swimmers!
> 
> KBP - Sorry you are feeling so down :( Try and stay positive. You are young and I am sure you will get your baby. If this cycle IUI doesn't work I am sure you will have success with IVF. :hugs:
> 
> Ellie- Good luck today!!! Thinking of you :dust:
> 
> 
> I think I am going to start taking tests tomorrow at 6 days past transfer. It was a 5 day embryo. I'm hoping the hcg shot is faded by then and maybe I will notice a darkening line in the next few days. You guys can help me read the lines haha. Off to the dollar store.

Yay noodle can't wait to see your test! I got my bfp last time at 6dp5dt in the evening. 

Transfer is all done doing well headed home. Valium is great stuff lol! Fell asleep for the hour after transfer before they released me. Headed home for 24 hours of strict bedrest except for potty breaks.


----------



## Ellie Bean

xx Emily xx said:


> 6foot - how exiting! Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Ellie - hope everything went ok
> 
> KBP - try to stay positive, not easy I know
> 
> 
> AFM had intermittent cramps yesterday but nothing today, still no sign of AF

Thanks Emily! Everything went great we had 2 beautiful embryos I'll try to upload pics of them when I get home :)I'm officially PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)


----------



## lemon_tree

Emily - Hope your period gets here STAT!

Ellie - Yay, good luck!

Wannabe - that&#8217;s really good news, happy for you, girl! <3

KBP - That sucks and I totally feel you. :nope: This is a totally crap and scary and frustrating experience - but you are not alone. I hope your IUI is successful so you won&#8217;t need IVF, but if you do have to move onto it, we&#8217;ll be here to cheer you on. 

6Foot - Yesssss that&#8217;s coming up so soon! I&#8217;m so excited for you, I love POAS madness. <3 <3 

AFM - ran into a mess with insurance where the medical insurance approved the IVF but my prescription insurance put their foot down and said I need to do 3 rounds of Clomid first and wouldn&#8217;t budget on that. It&#8217;s so frustrating. We could pay out of pocket but the estimate I got was something like $7k, so IVF is on hold for awhile and we&#8217;re starting with Clomid as soon as I get my next AF, and probably an IUI or two. I'm devastated but dealing with it. I mostly just hate the insurance hoops we have to go through. :dohh:


----------



## abennion

KBP - I know how you feel. Going in to IVF I was fairly optimistic, because like you, I was told we had about a 60% chance of success. And technically, our IVF was successful, it just didn't end in pregnancy. I responded well to the stimulant, there were a lot of eggs to retrieve, but not too many that they were overly concerned about OHSS. I have embryos that made it to the blastocyst stage and they did manage to transfer one and freeze two. But none of that matters when it doesn't result in a BFP. It still hurts that for you, it didn't work. By the end of it all I didn't feel like it had worked and just wanted the betas done to confirm and move on. 

But it _will_ happen. I'm looking at this FET with new eyes, and hopeful ones that that. This time we are going in prepared, knowing what to ask and look for and to go in not expecting anything. I won't be testing early, I won't be watching my body for any tiny sign. I'm going in with expectations low that way if it doesn't work it won't be the end of the world. Statistically, my chances for success are higher now, but if I've learned anything its that stats don't matter. 80% of women will get pregnant within their first year of trying, yet here we are at cycle 16. You have a 20% chance of getting pregnant each cycle if the conditions are optimal, yet here we are leaving it up to science. The stats mean nothing. All you can do is just hope and pray each month that its your month. And when it does finally happen, all of that waiting will be worth it.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Transfer went great! Two 5 day blasts with Assisted Hatching were transferred without any trouble! :) im officially PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)


----------



## lemon_tree

That's brilliant, Ellie! Congrats!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well it keeps telling me file too large so I can't upload our embryos pictures.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats on being PUPO!! Glad the transfer went well!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, Congrats on being PUPO hun! :happydance: I am so glad that everything went great with the transfer! Good luck and baby dust to you! Come on BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## KBP

Thanks ladies. I have to say, joining BNB was one of the best things I could have done during this time ttc. As you all can agree, some days are worse than others. Yesterday was just awful for me. But after reading everyone's responses and a good long workout I felt so much better. I think my negative attitude is a defense mechanism-I've learned not to get my hopes up too high. 

Ellie-So excited for you! Glad to hear your transfer went well-best of luck for that BFP!

Abe-I am so sorry IVF didn't result in a pregnancy for you, But it's great that you have a positive outlook on your next cycle. I agree that when its time for us to get our BFP, it will all be worth it and this frustration ttc will be just a thing of the past. It's tough to go through it though. But we have time on our side, and I do think we will both get our BFP's soon.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks KBP. I'm glad your outlook has brightened today. I totally understand your feelings bc I was there myself before we went down the IVF/FET road. I felt so much relief doing IVF and finally having an actual plan and not just winging it with meds


----------



## Ellie Bean

Does your clinic tell you to be on bedrest except for potty breaks for the first 24 hours?


----------



## KBP

To your question earlier-

No scheduled beta, that only happens if we have not got our period 16 days after the IUI. My luteal phase is normally 12 days so I've never had to go in for beta. 

Our clinic says to rest the remainder of the day but you can return to work the following day. My job is flexable so I'll probably just stay home another day.


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Ellie and good luck!

My clinic discourages bed rest, I never did anything out of the ordinary after my transfers.


----------



## Ellie Bean

It's crazy how different clinics are. My clinic says strict bedrest for the first 24 hours. I was really good yesterday and part of this but then I couldn't help myself I had to get up and do a few things. On a side note I made best cheesecake ever! It's called slutty cheesecake lol, crust is chocolate chip cookie dough then add a layer of Oreos,then mix 2 bricks cream cheese 2 eggs vanilla a pinch salt and half a cup sugar. once that's mixed together pour over cookie dough Oreo layers. Top with crushed/crumbled Oreos. Bake at 325 for 30-35 min. once done drizzle caramel the top!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ellie - that sounds amazing!!! After ET with DD I put my feet up the rest of the day... Sounds stupid but I was worried it was going to fall out!!

Kpb - so glad you're feeling more positive today. I'm with you on having bad days. Sucks, but like you say this site is fab!

AFM - AF due tomorrow.... I don't want to get too exited but I've had a tiny bit of brown spotting and I'm feeling really heavy and crampy so I've got everything crossed for her coming on time!


----------



## star25

Congratulations Ellie, stick bubbas! 

Welcome Abe, sending you lots of luck

Just a quick check in, just been busy with work but always sending everyone that babydust xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

xx Emily xx said:


> Ellie - that sounds amazing!!! After ET with DD I put my feet up the rest of the day... Sounds stupid but I was worried it was going to fall out!!
> 
> Kpb - so glad you're feeling more positive today. I'm with you on having bad days. Sucks, but like you say this site is fab!
> 
> AFM - AF due tomorrow.... I don't want to get too exited but I've had a tiny bit of brown spotting and I'm feeling really heavy and crampy so I've got everything crossed for her coming on time!

It doesn't sound stupid at all I feel the same way. I was off work yesterday for transfer and I took today off too just to be safe lol. 

I hope your period starts soon so you'll be on your way! :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

On a side note this afternoon/ evening I've started to feel kind of nauseous so I'm hoping that's a positive sign. That's how I knew I was pregnant with our son last time after my FET I was feeling nauseous and finally at 6dp5dt I took a test in the evening and got my bfp.


----------



## JaneyM

Yippee Ellie, so pleased everything went well. Wowsers, sounds like you have had 2 amazing embryos put back.... Maybe twins if you're feeling sick? Can't wait to start seeing the tests!!! Good luck xxx

Fingers crossed Emily... Sounds promising xx

AFM my scan was fab on Tuesday, nurse said my lining was beautiful at 10.7mm. So full speed ahead for Thursday... A week to go and my stomach is churning already. I agree with KBP, I feel negative to protect myself from feeling hurt. 
The only thing I keep thinking is that I'm so lucky to have my LG, she's perfect... I need to remind myself of this at all times. 
I've really tried though, been taking supplements, no alcohol for 2 months, no sugar, dairy or gluten for 1 month, been exercising, so I'm in a much better place than my failed FET in May. I WILL NOT feel guilty if it fails this time xxx 
3 more Buserelin injections and I start my progesterone bum bullets (evilness!) tomorrow x


----------



## Ellie Bean

JaneyM said:


> Yippee Ellie, so pleased everything went well. Wowsers, sounds like you have had 2 amazing embryos put back.... Maybe twins if you're feeling sick? Can't wait to start seeing the tests!!! Good luck xxx
> 
> Fingers crossed Emily... Sounds promising xx
> 
> AFM my scan was fab on Tuesday, nurse said my lining was beautiful at 10.7mm. So full speed ahead for Thursday... A week to go and my stomach is churning already. I agree with KBP, I feel negative to protect myself from feeling hurt.
> The only thing I keep thinking is that I'm so lucky to have my LG, she's perfect... I need to remind myself of this at all times.
> I've really tried though, been taking supplements, no alcohol for 2 months, no sugar, dairy or gluten for 1 month, been exercising, so I'm in a much better place than my failed FET in May. I WILL NOT feel guilty if it fails this time xxx
> 3 more Buserelin injections and I start my progesterone bum bullets (evilness!) tomorrow x

Thanks Janey! I'm still debating on when to test haha! That lining is great so glad you're on the right track for your FET. I hope this next week flies for you. I'm kinda wondering if they both aren't implanted/ implanting since I'm nauseous already but only time will tell :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

:)
 



Attached Files:







1474574304194611896170.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## star25

Ahh beautiful pic Ellie, I cannot wait to start seeing tests on this thread!! 

Janey, happy for you that your scan went well lovely 

I hope mine does Tuesday, got a feeling I will be going back but hope not, more because it's a hassle having that extra appointment getting there etc when my lining could just be thick enough the first time!


----------



## KBP

Ellie-I noticed they wrote girl and boy. Is that something they automatically include/write down for IVF?

I do not want to know what sex is being transferred, being that even if I got pregnant without IVF I would not find out the sex of my baby. Is this something I should tell them up front?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ellie - how exiting! Lovely embryos! Stick embies! 

Kbp - as far as I know they don't usually check gender? Ours never did


AFM - no AF :( I'm devastated so every day from now officially pushes back out treatment date


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Ellie-I noticed they wrote girl and boy. Is that something they automatically include/write down for IVF?
> 
> I do not want to know what sex is being transferred, being that even if I got pregnant without IVF I would not find out the sex of my baby. Is this something I should tell them up front?

They don't automatically tell you. We did PGS/PGD testing on our embryos in 2014 and our clinic told us we had 2 girls and 2 boys. So with our transfer in 2014 we did one of each gender and this time we of course did one of each again bc that's what we had frozen. I had to specifically ask them which embryo was which the day of our transfer bc I wished that I had asked last time so i'd know which one was our son and knew I'd like to know this time if only one takes.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sorry Emily thar stinks! Periods never come when we want them to!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How long after FET did your clinic tell you to wait to have sex? Our clinic didn't actually tell us yes or no just said resume normal activity as tolerated after the first 24 hours.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I broke down and tested this morning knowing it would be negative because it's only been 3 days since transfer but I'm a POAS addict hahahahaha.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Haha Ellie I was exactly the same last time! Even after I got my BFP! Liked seeing the line get darker and dates change! 

Still no AF here, fed up. I'm working tonight so hoping it shows up then!


----------



## star25

Oh Emily hope it hurries, what cd are you on? 

Ellie, you never k wk what tomorrow will bring, thinking positive thoughts for you


----------



## Ellie Bean

Me too Emily, my husband finally told me I couldn't buy anymore tests after our last FET Haha. I've got 4 cheapies 2frer and 2 CBDw/weeks estimator left.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ellie - I shall be ordering some test on day of egg collection!! Hubby doesn't need to know how many!!

Star - I don't really know, consultant told me from my scan based on ovaries and uterus lining that I was due on yesterday. I spotted on Thursday with lots of cramps, then nothing yesterday. Just now I've spotted more brown/pink n feeling crampy again so fingers crossed. I'm working tonight so hope it gets a wriggle on! 

I've got to phone the fertility nurses as soon as AF shows but I'm assuming they won't be in until Monday anyway now


----------



## Ellie Bean

Haha very true and if I sneak to the store on my way home from work next week for "groceries " he'll never know hahahahaha! Well I'm feeling fairly nauseous this morning again and peeing a ton which were my s/s before my last bfp going to test again tomorrow with IC but save my frer until 6dp5dt.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Eek exiting! What dp5dt are you today? Are FRER tests better now? I remember girls on here saying that they weren't very good at picking up BFP early when I was having IVF with DD, so I never used them.


----------



## star25

I got my bfp in frer 5dp5dt when it was pretty much negative on a cheapie so I only like frers now 
If it works this time though I am also going to use clear blue digital just because didn't use them last time, so far I've got just 4 frers but going to order some more now

Sounds good for you Ellie, yay for nausea! I had one wave of nausea with dd which was 4dp5dt then no nausea until 6 weeks but that one wave was what made me test earlier as I am literally never sick


----------



## star25

Well I get loads of colds etc just never nausea or sickness bugs etc


----------



## Ellie Bean

xx Emily xx said:


> Eek exiting! What dp5dt are you today? Are FRER tests better now? I remember girls on here saying that they weren't very good at picking up BFP early when I was having IVF with DD, so I never used them.

I'm only 3dp5dt Haha so way too early to get a positive but couldn't resist. I used frer's last time with my son and got a very faint bfp in the evening of 6dp5dt. Then at 7dp5dt I took another frer and a CB digi with fmu and frer was much darker and digi was positive.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks guys! I'm usually not nauseous and was rarely nauseous with my son so this is a whole new ball game for me lol fingers crossed for a faint bfp on IC tomorrow lol


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, good luck with testing! Your symptoms sound promising, I hope you get a BFP soon! :dust::dust::dust: Are you doing a testing thread in the gallery? If so can you share the link so I can stalk you! I love looking at tests! LOL! :haha:

AFM, I have been quiet since I am in stuck in limbo right now waiting on AF to arrive so I can start my IVF cycle. There isn't much for me to say except that I am waiting for what feels like forever! :wacko: :dohh: My AF was due back on 09/15, so I amnow on CD 37! The meds have messed me all upfrom my last failed FET cycle since this is what happened the last time after my first checmical FET, I had a 57 day cycle! I hope this one doesn't go that long this time though!!! :growlmad:


----------



## star25

Hopefully won't be long for you wannabe, waiting for af is the wors


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm really super nauseous now. Not sure if maybe I've got a bug or if both our embies implanted and now my hcg is kicking in more. Praying for a bfp in the next few days and a nice high beta on Thursday.


----------



## star25

I am so looking forward to your tests Ellie!!


----------



## KBP

Oh my goodness so excited to see your result Ellie!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Omg Ellie can't wait to hear about your test!! 

So AF arrived while I was at work last night! Officially yesterday! Don't think the nurses will be in today will they? So I'll have to phone Monday


----------



## star25

Woohoo Emily, yes I expect you will have to phone tomorrow but you could try today just in case


----------



## xx Emily xx

Worth a try star but there was no answer!


----------



## Ellie Bean

That stinks Emily, but glad your period started! Our clinic is open 7 days a week but on weekends they're only taking phone calls between 7am-9am. Well I think I had/have the flu bc I've had diarrhea all night long. Never actually threw up just the other end with Nausea. I think I feel a little better now. Not sure if I'll test today or not prob will end up breaking down and testing later. Been feeling lots of cramps and twinges and pulling/tugging sensations in uterus over last few days praying for our bfp soon.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fingers crossed Ellie! You've got got serious willpower! I was a poas addict!!


----------



## JaneyM

Yippee Emily... Thank goodness your period arrived. Such a relief when it arrives! X

Oh Ellie, that sounds traumatic. Fingers crossed that this is the lead on to your BFP. It sounds so promising xxx can't wait to see your tests. Although, I hate seeing my own tests. I actually don't test until test day, I like feeling the hope that I'm pregnant! And in fact I don't test I leave a little pee pot in the bathroom for OH to do it as I can't face it.

I can't believe this week is here. My last Buserelin injection tonight... After 36 injections, I'm on countdown to Thursday. Feeling apprehensive. This embryo is a 5BB and I just can't get my head around it working when our 3AB didn't.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's so exciting Janey! Can't wait for you! So I POAS midday today and there's the absolute most faintest line I've ever seen lol. But when I try to upload pic from my phone I says file too large any suggestions?


----------



## wannabeprego

@ellie, how exciting! I hope the faint line is the start of your BFP! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: You can try creating an account with photobucket.com and you can upload your image on there to share on here with us girls! Or if you have a photo viewing program on your computer you can try cropping the picture down to get the size down and try to upload it again! 

@Emily, that is awesome news your AF finally arrived! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you for this cycle. :dust::dust:

AFM, I think I saw some light pink spotting when i used the bathroom last, so I am hoping that AF is finally here! I won't know for sure until a little bit later, if it is AF than the flow should pick up in a few hours! It looks like Emily and myself will be cycle buddies! :thumup: I just hope that AF is really here!!!! Wish me luck! I will update later!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick update,So AF has definatly arrived this afternoon after a 37 day cycle! I had the worst cramps today and I was scarfing down tylenol and I have been mega bitchy lately!!! :wacko::dohh: So I called the after hours number at my clinic and the nurse that answered sounded like she was half asleep and she told me to just call in the morning tomorrow, so she wasn't very helpful. I was trying to make sure that CD2 was going to be okay for me to do baseline blood work and ultrasound since I have to make DH take off work tomorrow to watch the twins and he needs to know now since he leaves super early in the morning for work. It should be just fine though since I remember doing it this early in the past. Plus I am anxious to get started finally with the cycle!! DH can't take off Tuesday because he has a meeting at work so I would have to wait until Wednesday otherwise and I would rather get started sooner than later!! I am so sick of waiting and just want to get the ball rolling finally!!! 

Well wish me luck girls! I will do an update with my baseline and BW results tomorrow assuming I can get in tomorrow and they dont try to get me to wait until WednesdaY!!! I really hope they let me get it done tomorrow though!


----------



## star25

Ellie that sounds great, cannot wait to see a pic! 

Janey, my dd was a 5bb, I am sure your embryo will settle down perfectly 

Emily hope af isnt treating you too bad 

Wannabe, wishing you luck you can get in today and all is well! Good that you and Emily can be cycle buddies


----------



## star25

Forgot to say lining check tomorrow, I need lots of luck but have a feeling I will be waiting an extra week like before


----------



## JaneyM

Good luck Wannabe, hoping you get seen today. It's really nice to get started then you feel like you have a plan of attack. I hate waiting. I've had to wait 3 cycles since my last FET, then until day 21 of my 3rd cycle to start the drugs and that was 37 days ago. So know how you feel xxx

Really Star! OMG, that makes me feel so much better. Does 5 mean hatching? I feel so nervous. X Good luck for today, praying you're not delayed xxx come on lining do your job x


----------



## star25

https://www.advancedfertility.com/

If you go down the page there is a table that explains it better than i could but I think you will be fine 

I'm.going to ask tomorrow what mine will be as can't remember what they were but I think I've got some 4s and 5s 

Thank you for the good luck!


----------



## star25

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

Think that last one was the wrong link but yes a 5 is hatching x


----------



## Ellie Bean

I got my for sure bfp this morning ladies! It's a very very faint pink line but it is clearly visible! If I can figure out how to upload it I will.


----------



## star25

Oh my goodness Ellie! Congratulations Ellie, hope you can upload a pic, so pleased for you! XX


----------



## star25

What test was that on Ellie?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ah congratulations Ellie!!! That's fab news! xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

I took an Internet cheapie and an FRER And both of faint lines!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Congrats Ellie!!!! Lol myabe your positive attitude assuming you were pregantn right away helped.

Glad AF came for you Emily and Wannabe :)

Good luck Janey!

As for me I think I've lost hope for this cycle. I started testing at 6dpt and watched the line fade and by 9dpt the line was barely there. Surely by then it would have gotten darker and not faded to almost nothing. I have my beta thursday but not feeling hopeful. i will try posting a pic in a bit.


----------



## 6footnoodle

star25 said:


> Forgot to say lining check tomorrow, I need lots of luck but have a feeling I will be waiting an extra week like before

Good luck Star. Fingers crossed you won't have to wait.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Here are my tests from the past 4 days. The lady one you can't even see in the pic. Keep in mind they gave me an hcg shot day of transfer so the positive line you are seeing is the hcg shot fading. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck with lining star! When's beta noodle? How'd u upload pics noodle?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck with lining star! When's beta noodle? How'd u upload pics noodle?

Lol I don't know I thought it meant blood test. I just googeld it and it is a quatitive hcg test with blood. So they can give you a number value of what your hcg is.

To add a pic click on the attachment icon (paperclip) and then upload your picture and then close that window and it should attach or click the attachment icon again and it will appear.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I try but it says file too large any idea how to resize?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Are you using your phone or computer? n my computer I use paintbrush to resize. On my phone I have an app. I downloaded for free.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Lol and I just realized you asked when is beta and not what. Don't mind me I'm really tired. Mine is thursday morning. How about you?


----------



## star25

Thank you 6foot, I hope your beta says differently, sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Faint bfps! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160926_055220.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ellie Bean

When I try upload from phone it says too large but I emailed to myself and uploaded my kindle


----------



## JaneyM

Arrrh congratulations Ellie, I'm delighted for you. I'm wishing you a H&H 9 months. So exciting and good news for the thread xxxx

Fingers are still crossed for you 6foot. I'm praying that the tests start showing another line for you xxx I think you're amazing xxx

How did you get on Star? Thanks for your encouragement today, I've felt much better and it's all down to you and your miracle little girl... 5BB's are ace!!!! Xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

:flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







20160926_060828.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12









20160926_170130_resized_1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ellie Bean

My beta is Thursday too noodle.


----------



## wannabeprego

JaneyM said:


> Yippee Emily... Thank goodness your period arrived. Such a relief when it arrives! X
> 
> Oh Ellie, that sounds traumatic. Fingers crossed that this is the lead on to your BFP. It sounds so promising xxx can't wait to see your tests. Although, I hate seeing my own tests. I actually don't test until test day, I like feeling the hope that I'm pregnant! And in fact I don't test I leave a little pee pot in the bathroom for OH to do it as I can't face it.
> 
> I can't believe this week is here. My last Buserelin injection tonight... After 36 injections, I'm on countdown to Thursday. Feeling apprehensive. This embryo is a 5BB and I just can't get my head around it working when our 3AB didn't.

Good luck with your upcoming transfer!:dust::dust: I am sure that even with a lower quality embryo you can still get your BFP! I have heard many stories on the boards from girls that had a low quality embryo that makes it and they end up with a BFP, so keep up the PMA!!!! I am sending sticky baby dust your way! :dust::dust: 



star25 said:


> Forgot to say lining check tomorrow, I need lots of luck but have a feeling I will be waiting an extra week like before

Good luck with your lining check! I hope it looks great so you don't have to wait! :dust::dust:



Ellie Bean said:


> I got my for sure bfp this morning ladies! It's a very very faint pink line but it is clearly visible! If I can figure out how to upload it I will.

Congrats hun! :thumbup::happydance: I hope the lines continue to darken and you have a H&H 9 months! Lets also hope that your good luck spreads to us other girls on the thread and the trend of BFP's continues! :thumbup:



6footnoodle said:


> Congrats Ellie!!!! Lol myabe your positive attitude assuming you were pregantn right away helped.
> 
> Glad AF came for you Emily and Wannabe :)
> 
> Good luck Janey!
> 
> As for me I think I've lost hope for this cycle. I started testing at 6dpt and watched the line fade and by 9dpt the line was barely there. Surely by then it would have gotten darker and not faded to almost nothing. I have my beta thursday but not feeling hopeful. i will try posting a pic in a bit.

Thanks hun! You aren't out yet hun! You still have time! I hope you get a BFP! I am sending tons of sticky baby dust your way and good luck wishes! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, So I was able to get in for my baseline BW and US today after fighting to get my RE on the phone to get me my lab slip and trying to schedule an appointment the same day with my local clinic. Thankfully I was able to get in early enough so my RE's office got the results this afternoon. Everything was normal and looked great! :thumbup::happydance:

I start my meds tonight! I am on Gonal F 375 IU and
Menopur 75 IU. I stay on those meds until my next ultrasound and BW this Friday. Than they will tell me what to do with my meds next and I have to go back in for BW US on Monday and Wednesday next week. Wish me luck! :thumbup:

I remember from my first IVF cycle that I iced my belly before the injections and that seemed to help with the discomfort, i know one of these injections burns, just can't remember which one. I suppose I will find out tonight once the twins go to bed. DH will do my inections like he has done for my 2 FETS. He is an awesome hubby!!! I love him to pieces! Our 10 year wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of this month! :cloud9:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Noodle when is your beta?

Ellie - hope that line keeps getting darker! 

Wannabe - that's fab news!

AFM - so I won't be starting this cycle? They want to start with next one. So I have an appointment to sign all consent forms on the 17th oct, then wait for AF, have a baseline scan within 3 days then start injections cd6. This is going to drag on forever!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all, I'm coming up to a new IVF cycle with ICSI in October. Hope to see a bfp with you all and congrats to those who already are prego!

I'm on CD 10 changing to short protocol next month after 3 failed attempts this year. Hope this one brings more success for me.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Welcome Kat! Fingers crossed that this will be your cycle! We did IVF with icsi and frozen embryo transfers because we did pgs/pgd testing on embryos. Also f.y.i ladies I got my positive digital pregnancy test today! Will try to upload picture later :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> My beta is Thursday too noodle.

Good luck Ellie. I hope you get great numbers! :dust::dust:



xx Emily xx said:


> Noodle when is your beta?
> 
> Ellie - hope that line keeps getting darker!
> 
> Wannabe - that's fab news!
> 
> AFM - so I won't be starting this cycle? They want to start with next one. So I have an appointment to sign all consent forms on the 17th oct, then wait for AF, have a baseline scan within 3 days then start injections cd6. This is going to drag on forever!

Thanks hun! :hugs: I am sorry that you have to wait and we won't be cycle buddies! I will still stalk the thread and cheer you on for next month's cycle though! Good luck for next month hun! :dust::dust:



Kat_F said:


> Hi all, I'm coming up to a new IVF cycle with ICSI in October. Hope to see a bfp with you all and congrats to those who already are prego!
> 
> I'm on CD 10 changing to short protocol next month after 3 failed attempts this year. Hope this one brings more success for me.

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck for your IVF cycle! :dust: I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Welcome Kat! Fingers crossed that this will be your cycle! We did IVF with icsi and frozen embryo transfers because we did pgs/pgd testing on embryos. Also f.y.i ladies I got my positive digital pregnancy test today! Will try to upload picture later :)

Awesome!!! Well there is no denying that digi than!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160927_061605_resized.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KBP

Wowhooooo! Congrats Ellie!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Line is darker than Monday's test :)
 



Attached Files:







20160928_060929_resized.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9









20160928_054522_resized.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3chords

Congrats!!


----------



## abennion

Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Congratulations Ellie so happy for you 

Welcome kat

Just a quick update as I am.so so Ill with gastroenteritis 
Lining was 7.9 at its thickest so.go.back.next Tues with transfer the following Tues which is what I was expecting 

Janey, glad you feel better, they said all my embryos were great quality and the rest of mine are all 4s like bb or bc so you will definitely be good with a 5bb!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Elli h&h 8 months to come


----------



## Ellie Bean

Star that's a good lining though! My clinic says anywhere between 8-12 for lining so that's pretty close!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also star I'm still sick with gastroenteritis too (diarrhea) I've had it since Saturday. Called the RE's office to let them know and they ordered a bunch of tests (stool specimens) so we'll see hopefully it'll go away soon but not luck today.


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats again Elli! :happydance: Those tests look great! :thumbup: I hope you feel better soon! Having an upset stomach is not much fun! Ughhh! :hugs: 

@Star, that lining is good! Good luck with your transfer! :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP! My clinic also wants a minimum of an 8 for transfer. For my FET's I had about a 10.7. I am hoping my lining is as good this time for my IVF cycle! Wish me luck!


----------



## KBP

Ellie-your positivity has definitely been encouraging. 

I am 9dpIUI-usually a LP of 12 days so AF should show by the end of the weekend. And then I go in for my baseline-as long as I have no cysts (which are common when on clomid) I will be starting IVF early next week!

Are cysts common? I'll be so upset if I have to wait another month!


----------



## wannabeprego

So DH & i started my injections Monday night, the 375 of gonal F and 75 menopur. i had to watch videos a few times on how to do the injections since it has been so long since my first IVF cycle. It took me a long time to get them all situated for DH to inject me. I accidentally wasted about 150 units of Gonal F when I was trying to figure out how to use the pen for the first time, the instructions that came with the pen said to prime it so when I pushed it of course the expensive liquid gold came out!!! :dohh::wacko: I was so mad at myself!!! LOL!!! It took me a minute to fgure out the Q-cap to mix the menopur, but eventually i did get it. I am just going to use the needle that comes on the needle originally and just draw it up with that and leave the q-cap off, I like to keep things as simple as possible. 

So I iced my belly and it helped ease the discomfort of the injections. The gonal F pen isn't bad at all. you can barely feel it. The menopur burns a little bit and left me soar at the injection site, but the ice really helps. Overall not to bad. I think this time around since I have had so many different types of needles with my 1st IVF and FET I am starting to get used to being a human pin cushion now! LOL! :wacko::dohh: 

The meds are making me a bit dizzy right now, and yesterday morning I felt kind of crappy, I had a really bad headache and I felt like raging PMS type hormonal anger. LOL! I managed to keep my cool but I could feel myself getting agitated and I knew it was from the hormones I am pumping myself full of!!! :wacko: Well if this cycle goes anything like my first one I was on the Gonal F for 8 days before I stopped it and triggered. I ordered some more gonal F tonight since I would of run out in a few days, since I only had 4 of the 450 pens. Well thankfully I only have to feel this way for a few short weeks! Hopefully this is going to end in a BFP! I am debating on whether or not to transfer 2 or 3 embryos. Normally I would of just wanted 2 but after 2 failed FET cycles I am kind of feeling like I need to increase my odds so I have a better chance of it working, since I think fresh cycles work best for me and there is no way that we could afford another fresh cycle, and no way I would go through all of this for a 3rd time! Well wish me luck girls!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Ellie-your positivity has definitely been encouraging.
> 
> I am 9dpIUI-usually a LP of 12 days so AF should show by the end of the weekend. And then I go in for my baseline-as long as I have no cysts (which are common when on clomid) I will be starting IVF early next week!
> 
> Are cysts common? I'll be so upset if I have to wait another month!


Yes, cysts are common. I had one during my first FET cycle. It came and went though with my first cycle. I think they are from the medications, some women get them and some don't. The cyst didn't affect my FET at all though since the ovaries really don't matter for a FET, they would of still let me do the transfer but I caught a cold and my cycle went all wonky, it got cancelled because my AF showed up on CD 18 before I could even make it to transfer. I think getting sick messed up my body and the cycle. I doubt if you will have a cyst without being on any medications right now? Even if you did they come and go with your cycle. I know some happen naturally from ovulation. Well good luck I hope you don't have any and you can move forward with your IVF on schedule! :dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Ellie-your positivity has definitely been encouraging.
> 
> I am 9dpIUI-usually a LP of 12 days so AF should show by the end of the weekend. And then I go in for my baseline-as long as I have no cysts (which are common when on clomid) I will be starting IVF early next week!
> 
> Are cysts common? I'll be so upset if I have to wait another month!

You're very welcome! :) I always try to find a positive outlook bc infertility is so hard to go through. I hope there are no cysts for u my dear!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay wannabe that's great so glad you're started on meds and getting closer to retrieval! I remember how crazy those meds made feel too, but your right is short term so totally worth it and can deal with bc it'll be worth the bfp!

AFM supper excited for beta tomorrow! :) what was your first beta with your twins wannabe? Also what day past fresh transfer was your first beta?


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Yay wannabe that's great so glad you're started on meds and getting closer to retrieval! I remember how crazy those meds made feel too, but your right is short term so totally worth it and can deal with bc it'll be worth the bfp!
> 
> AFM supper excited for beta tomorrow! :) what was your first beta with your twins wannabe? Also what day past fresh transfer was your first beta?

Thanks hun! Good luck with your beta tomorrow! I hope you get great numbers! :dust: How many DPT were you when you first got your faint positive again? With my twins my HCG bloods at 4 weeks were 203 and at 4 weeks and 2 days it was 365, It just goes to show that the early HCG numbers don't always indicate how many babies it will be since that first reading would still of been normal with 1 baby also. At 6 weeks and 2 days my HCG bloods were nice and high at 22,461.


----------



## KBP

Thanks wannabe, I took Clomid this last cycle for an IUI, so I may have cysts. I'm hoping everything will be clear by my baseline.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, here is my testing thread from when I had my IVF cycle and I was pregnant with the twins, if you want to look at my tests and see how they progressed with days past transfer! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ot-bfp-fridays-hcg-blood-results-pg-21-a.html

Are you hoping for twins? Twins are wonderful! :cloud9:


----------



## lemon_tree

Congrats, Ellie!!

Star - I hope you're feeling better. <3


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies 

Ellie, hope all goes well today, sure it will obviously! 
Hope you feel better too

Kbp, good luck in starting next week and hoping there are no cysts for you 

Wannabe, sounds like you are doing good so far 
Injections are a pain but they will all be so worth it 

Lemon, thank you, not quite feeling right, very virally but no sickness or diarrhoea since yesterday morning 
It was awful, sat on the toilet whilst been sick straight on the floor, my right side hurts from being sick so hard 

Wishing you all so much luck for your cycles


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Yay wannabe that's great so glad you're started on meds and getting closer to retrieval! I remember how crazy those meds made feel too, but your right is short term so totally worth it and can deal with bc it'll be worth the bfp!
> 
> AFM supper excited for beta tomorrow! :) what was your first beta with your twins wannabe? Also what day past fresh transfer was your first beta?
> 
> Thanks hun! Good luck with your beta tomorrow! I hope you get great numbers! :dust: How many DPT were you when you first got your faint positive again? With my twins my HCG bloods at 4 weeks were 203 and at 4 weeks and 2 days it was 365, It just goes to show that the early HCG numbers don't always indicate how many babies it will be since that first reading would still of been normal with 1 baby also. At 6 weeks and 2 days my HCG bloods were nice and high at 22,461.Click to expand...

Faint to bfp at 5dp5dt. Last time at 8dp5dt my beta was 48 which they said was good and it more than doubled 48 hours later and of course kept going up and my son is almost 17 months so obviously it worked Haha so I'm hoping for at least a 48 again today lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

So hcg is 27 which is amazing that my tests have picked up and been so positive so early took another IC this morning and it was darker than my one from 2 days ago so I'm praying my numbers keep going up


----------



## star25

Your tests look great Ellie so sure your numbers will rise do you have another beta?


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies &#128075;&#9880;

Can I join in? I've been stalking the thread for a bit but ready to input now lol&#128521;

I have 2 gorgeous dd (first natural and 2nd self funded IVF). Hubby and I were hoping to fall pregnant naturally but it wasn't happening so we're trying again with IVF 2 for a sibling.

I'm 42 with low amh and unexplained fertility, have down reg and stimmed using highest dose of Merinol, took Ovitrelle trigger last night and have ec tomorrow!

Like before I don't have a high number of follicles but there is one main grower so fingers crossed for at least one quality egg.[-o&lt;

Congratulations on the bfp's, hopefully I'll be joining you soon..sending baby dust to all.xx&#128536;


----------



## star25

Hi lexus and welcome 

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow with ec 
My friend is due her baby in a few weeks, she had 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, 1 made it to day 2 and was transferred, they had negative tests until after otd 
Then a very unexpected positive after 4 days of heavy bleeding 
I know that's not relevant but just mean it really does o ly take that one special eggy! Xx


----------



## JaneyM

Welcome Lexus, good luck for EC X

Tuesday will be here before you know it Star, gives you time to recover... Fingers crossed it thickens up for transfer soon xxx Hope you're feeling better.

Good luck Wannabe, just take it easy. I felt much better this time with the drugs I think it was due to the fact that I changed my diet, exercised and took vitamins. Fingers are crossed that this works for you xxx

Ellie your beta sounds strong, still fairly early days for you, I think your test are looking perfect. Stay positive xxx

Well, I had my transfer at midday today, our 5bb looked perfect, thawed perfectly and transferred without any issues. The embryologist told us it was expanding and contracting ready to hatch... How incredible.
Had some tears this morning... It's so daunting, we've lost 2 babies this year and the pain of loss is so hard, I'm frightened of feeling it again. But my LG wiped my tears and snapped me out of it. 
Our nurse walked us out of the room after transfer, she told us to get out in the sun & told us about an amazing bistro, so we had a lovely lunch there in the sun & got cake to takeaway. Diet starts again tomorrow xxx


----------



## KBP

Welcome Lexus! This is a great thread!

AF arrived today. Going in tomorrow AM for my baseline,hoping all is clear!


----------



## star25

Thank you Janey getting better but still feeling sick and not 100%, definitely not like me to get a sickness bug, it sounds like you have had a perfect day, when is otd or will you test early? Congrats on a successful transfer :)

Kpb wishing best for baseline tomorrow lovely


----------



## xx Emily xx

Janey - got everything crossed for a sticky embie! Congrats on being PUPO! When are you testing? 

Kbp - hope everything goes well tomorrow! 

Lexus - welcome! Good luck with EC tomorrow!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone. Feeling much more optimistic after speaking with the nurse from the RE's office. She say they consider a positive anything above 5 and their goal number for where I'm at right now is 20 and mine is over that so she said that's great we have another beta on Saturday so fingers crossed everything doubles appropriately between now and then. On a side note one of my stool samples came back and the reason I've been feeling so crappy and having diarrhea is because I have c-diff the start taking Vancomycin 4 times a day for 10 days to get rid of it.


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> So hcg is 27 which is amazing that my tests have picked up and been so positive so early took another IC this morning and it was darker than my one from 2 days ago so I'm praying my numbers keep going up

Congrats on a positive beta! :happydance::thumbup: Fingers crossed and sticky baby dust for your next beta! I hope your numbers go up! It sounds like this is a singleton pregnancy based on your beta numbers! Regardless it is awesome that your cycle is a success and I hope you can go on and have a H&H 9 months! :thumbup:



lexus15 said:


> Hi ladies &#55357;&#56395;&#9880;
> 
> Can I join in? I've been stalking the thread for a bit but ready to input now lol&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> I have 2 gorgeous dd (first natural and 2nd self funded IVF). Hubby and I were hoping to fall pregnant naturally but it wasn't happening so we're trying again with IVF 2 for a sibling.
> 
> I'm 42 with low amh and unexplained fertility, have down reg and stimmed using highest dose of Merinol, took Ovitrelle trigger last night and have ec tomorrow!
> 
> Like before I don't have a high number of follicles but there is one main grower so fingers crossed for at least one quality egg.[-o&lt;
> 
> Congratulations on the bfp's, hopefully I'll be joining you soon..sending baby dust to all.xx&#55357;&#56856;

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck with EC! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs! :dust::dust: 



JaneyM said:


> Welcome Lexus, good luck for EC X
> 
> Tuesday will be here before you know it Star, gives you time to recover... Fingers crossed it thickens up for transfer soon xxx Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Good luck Wannabe, just take it easy. I felt much better this time with the drugs I think it was due to the fact that I changed my diet, exercised and took vitamins. Fingers are crossed that this works for you xxx
> 
> Ellie your beta sounds strong, still fairly early days for you, I think your test are looking perfect. Stay positive xxx
> 
> Well, I had my transfer at midday today, our 5bb looked perfect, thawed perfectly and transferred without any issues. The embryologist told us it was expanding and contracting ready to hatch... How incredible.
> Had some tears this morning... It's so daunting, we've lost 2 babies this year and the pain of loss is so hard, I'm frightened of feeling it again. But my LG wiped my tears and snapped me out of it.
> Our nurse walked us out of the room after transfer, she told us to get out in the sun & told us about an amazing bistro, so we had a lovely lunch there in the sun & got cake to takeaway. Diet starts again tomorrow xxx

Thanks for the good luck wishes hun! :hugs: I am so glad that your transfer went well! I am sending tons of sticky baby dust to you! I hope this cycle is a success and that you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:

I agree that eating healthy and working out is really important and a key to feeling better during an IVF cycle. I did really good with this for my first IVF cycle but this time I am a mess. I have gained about 7 lbs over the course of my 2 failed FETS, from the stress of it all, and the hormones. 
Well i am praying that this cycle works for me and for you also hun!!! :hugs::dust: I can't afford another fresh cycle and I can't handle the stress of another cycle either. I would use my frozen embryos if I have some from this cycle and try those but I don't have much faith that they would work at this point though. Well hopefully I won't need to and this will be it for me!!! :thumbup:



KBP said:


> Welcome Lexus! This is a great thread!
> 
> AF arrived today. Going in tomorrow AM for my baseline,hoping all is clear!

That;s great that AF arrived! Fingers crossed that your baseline and BW are all normal so you can start your cycle! Good luck! :dust::dust:



Ellie Bean said:


> Thanks everyone. Feeling much more optimistic after speaking with the nurse from the RE's office. She say they consider a positive anything above 5 and their goal number for where I'm at right now is 20 and mine is over that so she said that's great we have another beta on Saturday so fingers crossed everything doubles appropriately between now and then. On a side note one of my stool samples came back and the reason I've been feeling so crappy and having diarrhea is because I have c-diff the start taking Vancomycin 4 times a day for 10 days to get rid of it.

I hope you feel better soon! :hugs::hugs: Congrats again on your positive beta! :dust::dust: :happydance:


----------



## 6footnoodle

I got my beta results finally and like expected it was negative. Now I have to take one cycle off :( So next cycle will be November. I hated telling my cousin the bad news but she took it well and seems very positive for the next try. She only has 2 embryos left. I am so nervous.


Wannbe- Good luck with BW and ultrasound. I only had 3 injections the past cycle and I thought that was hard. You girls are warriors.

Emily - Sorry you have to wait till next cycle. Waiting really sucks.

Kat - Welcome. Sorry to hear about the failed attempts. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle.

Star- Glad you are feeling better. Transfer wll be her soon enough :)

Lexus - Welcome! Good luck this cycle.

Janey - Ahhh so exciting. Sending lots of baby dust to you!!!

Ellie - Congrats again. Sounds like a good number for this early. Hope you feel better.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry noodle, it's so crappy to get a BFN. :(

Ellie, yay! Good luck on the next beta. With my DS I didn't get a beta done until 10dp5dt and it was 189 from what I recall.

I finally start estrace on Sunday. I never thought I'd say this but I am thrilled as Lupron has been terrible this time and I want the constant Lupron headache gone. I'll be doing oral and vaginal estrace, hopefully my estrogen goes up quickly and I feel normal again! We meet with our RE next Thursday (my bday!) to discuss how many embryos to transfer.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry noodle and I'm sorry for your cousin I hope Nov will be it for you guys!
Welcome Lexus!
Janey I'm praying you get your bfp soon! Will u test before beta? 
Wannabe you're Def on the right track hoping this fresh cycle does the trick for you! 
3 chords sorry about the crappy side effects but glad you're making progress and hope u feel beget soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Noodle, I am so sorry about the BFN hun! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> I'm sorry noodle, it's so crappy to get a BFN. :(
> 
> Ellie, yay! Good luck on the next beta. With my DS I didn't get a beta done until 10dp5dt and it was 189 from what I recall.
> 
> I finally start estrace on Sunday. I never thought I'd say this but I am thrilled as Lupron has been terrible this time and I want the constant Lupron headache gone. I'll be doing oral and vaginal estrace, hopefully my estrogen goes up quickly and I feel normal again! We meet with our RE next Thursday (my bday!) to discuss how many embryos to transfer.

Good luck to you for sunday! I am sorry about the headaches! I never got headaches from the lupron thankfully! I did 3 estrace vaginally and than I had to add in oral estrogen for my very first FET cycle that got canceled. However I couldn't handle the oral estrace. It made me very sick and super naseous! It was horrible. I also caught a cold on top of that and my first cycle went all wonky and I only had an 18 day cycle for that first attempt because my period came super early. So the next cycle I had to add in an injectible delestrogen and it was an intramuscular injection. it wasn't any fun injecting it into my rear end but it didn't hurt at all, and was much better than being sick as a dog on the oral estrogen! ?My lining was really great for the next 2 failed FET's at about 10.7 both times.I just wanted to share my story with you in case the oral makes you sick,just know that their is an alternative. My inusrance covered some of the cost of it also which was a surprise since I don't have infertility benefits. Good luck with your cycle! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I am super bloated already from my ovaries getting all swollen up and from the egg development. My stretchy waist pants already feel too tight and today I stole a pair of DH's jogging pants so I could be comfortable. I washed my hair today and I noticed gobbs of my hair falling out as I shampooed it and combed it!! :wacko::dohh: Apparently Dr Google says that hair loss is normal during an IVF cycle due to the hormonal changes. It will go back to normal eventually though once you stop taking the meds though thank goodness! 

Overall I am feeling junky, but not as bad as the first day on the meds, I think my body is adjusting to the meds and getting used to them now, plus I take my meds at night so I think I sleep through the worst of the symptoms. I have had some cramping and it is probably in my head but I feel like i can feel my ovaries swelling/growing! LOL! I think that this is probably in my head though! LOL! 

Tomorrow I go in for more BW and another ultrasound to look at my follicles! I am going to compare the measurements to my first IVF cycle and see if they are similar as before to give me an idea of how many days I will be doing STIMS!!! I was on STIMs meds for 8 days for my first IVF cycle and I am on the same exact medication dosage this time minus the lupron. i am using cetrotide this time to stop ovulation and I haven't started that just yet. Wish me luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## star25

6foot, sorry about the negative, I'm glad your cousin is still feeling positive for next cycle though, you're an absolute diamond &#9830; 

Wannabe, food luck for bw and scan, be interesting to compare it to last cycle, hoping all goes well 

3c, hope your headaches stop once you start the estrogen, when do you think transfer will be? 

Hope everyone else is well 

Afm, just waiting!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Definitely darker from 7dp5dt to 9dp5dt :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1473055721000.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## star25

Perfect!


----------



## KBP

No cysts!!!

Starting with gonal tonight!


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks everyone for your kind messages. Not testing before, i hate the disappointment of negatives (I've had too many) so OTD is next weekend. No beta for me, Liverpool hospital don't do them. Last FET i had twinges fairly early on... but nothing yet... I'm obsessed with knicker watching expecting to see spotting. 1 day done... 

I'm so sorry Noodle. You're an inspiration, so brave & kind. You & your cousin are in my thoughts.

Seems very busy on here at the moment... who's next? Hoping someone else is soon to join my 2ww! xx


----------



## Kat_F

I wish I could say I was next Janey but not due to start stimming for 2 weeks yet. Trying a different protocol this time and as well as male factor I've somehow become a poor responder, my Doc says it could be because I'm getting older! Best of luck in the 2ww


----------



## abennion

I've got my post BFN follow up today with our clinic, after that I should know more about when we're starting our FET and when I should be expected to be in the TWW! FX this is it for you, Janey!


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> No cysts!!!
> 
> Starting with gonal tonight!

Yay that's fantastic!


----------



## star25

Great news Kpb!


----------



## star25

If all goes well Tues my transfer should be the 11th Oct and I will probably test 5 days later on the 16th 
Currently have 11 tests, 3 different brands haha


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay star that's fantastic!


----------



## 3chords

Yay star! We'll only be transferring about a week apart if all goes according to plan.

I have NO tests at home. Used them all up last time and haven't bought any. I suppose I should get on that.


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls! Do you mind if I join? I just found out I'll get to start ivf next month. This month I'm doing some pre ivf blood work and an HSN.

Good luck to girls with transfer coming up! I haven't been thru ivf yet so I'm still learning!


----------



## KBP

Welcome dog mommy!! I'm a dog mommy too :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Noodle - sorry to hear that, glad your cousin is being positive!

Ellie - that's fab news!

Wannabe - glad the symptoms aren't too bad for you

Kpb - great news!

Star - 11th will be here before you know it!

Dog mommy - welcome! Do you know when you will be starting yet?


----------



## star25

Welcome dogmummy, don't worry you will be looked after here! 

3c, yay I was hoping our transfers would be close together, I feel like this is another lucky thread


----------



## star25

And get on amazon 3c and order lots of tests!


----------



## KBP

So I just did my first injection, 150 with gonal f pen. I'm a little confused because it didn't hurt at all. I was expecting some pain. The needle was very small so I guess it makes sense, but I'm almost scared I didnt do it right because I felt nothing and that doesn't seem right. Hmmmm


----------



## abennion

Looks like we may be starting our FET cycle end of October, with a scheduled endo scratch.


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP my stim meds never really hurt either. Only my ganirelix injections bc a little bigger needle and of course the trigger shot. Once u get ready for transfer the progesterone shots are prob the worst of the whole thing but all in all really not bad.


----------



## abennion

KBP the Gonal hurts more when you inject it faster, but honestly when I did it it never hurt. The cetrotide on the other hand.... are you on Luveris as well?


----------



## wannabeprego

So I went in for BW and US this morning. Thankfully I had a different girl do my blood draw this time so I didn't have to get poked 3 times to give my blood sample! :thumbup: LOL!!! US went well. If my memory serves me right I had about 8 to 11 follicles on each ovary. There were a couple that were measuring 11, and a few measuring 8 and some smaller I think, which at first I was kind of disappointed that there weren't more of a larger size but for being on meds for 5 days apparently I am right where i am supposed to be and this is normal for how long I have been on the meds. I am also very bloated already so I thought that my follicles were larger based on that but I guess this is just the beginning of my bloat! LOL! 

So once the RE got my results this afternoon they let me know that everything was normal and looked good.They are keeping me on the same medication schedule, 375 gonal and 75 menopur. I start my cetrotide injections on Sunday night. Monday morning I go back for more BW and another US! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@KBP, the gonal F doesn't hurt me when I use it either. The way you know if the medication has went in is you hear the pen clicking and you see the numbers on the dial go from your dose down to zero. You can look at the syringe and see how much medication is left in the pen also, so when you do the math you should see what you took minus what is left in the pen, i hope that makes sense and is helpful! :thumbup: Congrats on getting started and good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

dogmommy said:


> Hi girls! Do you mind if I join? I just found out I'll get to start ivf next month. This month I'm doing some pre ivf blood work and an HSN.
> 
> Good luck to girls with transfer coming up! I haven't been thru ivf yet so I'm still learning!

Welcome to the group and good luck to you! :dust::dust: I have a boston terrier named Oreo and she is a sweet heart! What kind of a dog do you have?


----------



## Kat_F

Wishing you luck wannabeprego great result on the US btw

KPB injections don't hurt for me, i think they've come a long way and those needles are so sharp and fine these days


----------



## star25

Kpb, I agree, the gonal f doesn't hurt I am sure you Ave done it perfectly fine :) 

Aben, not long to go then, I had a scratch for my cycle when pregnant with dd 
It was part of a clinical trial I done with that ivf, I also had vitamin drinks to have everyday for me and DH for 2 months before and it also meant they used the embryoscope 
I wanted to have the scratch again as I am sure this is what helped it to work but they said they don't do it routinely for fets, just if there is a reason 
I might just ask for it next time anyway if this cycle doesn't work but I have everything crossed it does for everyone here


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks everyone! 

Wannabe I have a cockapoo (cocker spaniel/ poodle) and a chussel (Chihuahua/Brussels griffon) both girls! I'm glad that everything went well at your appointment!

Emily I will start at the beginning of November. I'm waiting for AF should be any day. I have about a 30 day cycle. ill start when my next cycle starts which will probably by first week of November. I'm doing a short protocol bc of high fsh.

Kbp your dog is adorable! And I'm so glad to hear the shots aren't hurting. 

Abe I've read about great success with endo scratch. I'm hoping my dr does do one.


----------



## KBP

Abe and star-what is the scratch for? Never heard of it I. Wondering if I will have it too??


----------



## xx Emily xx

Dogmommy we won't be far apart then hopefully! I'm due AF around 23rd oct. also doing the short protocol


----------



## Ellie Bean

Beta went from 27 to 70 in forty eight hours! Definitely doubling appropriately!


----------



## KBP

Yay Ellie!!!


----------



## JaneyM

Congrats Ellie... That must be putting your mind at rest! Amazing xxx Hoping I'm as lucky! X

Great news KBP, I have PCO, so I'm always worried at my scans that there'll be too many cysts or one will be worrying the nurse. So pleased you've started, sometimes it just makes you feel better doing something rather than waiting X 

Sounds promising Wannabe, every scan is such a worry. Keep going, as the Dr said to me, we need to stay cautiously optimistic! But it's so hard after fails/losses isn't it. Xxx

Eeek star, that really isn't long to wait. Keep busy and it will fly by xxx

Welcome dogmummy... IVF is a long tough journey, made easier by lovely ladies like this lot!!! X

Hi to everyone else... Hope everyone's having a nice weekend xxx

I'm holding on... Eating badly, watching films & putting my feet up. Had a few twinges but nothing major! 2 days done...


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks Janey! I hope you are too! I just stayed as positive as I could the whole time and just kept talk to the baby ( ies)telling them to snuggle in and I just knew I was pregnant. I did have some twinges and cramps too. Fxed for u! When's beta?


----------



## star25

Kpb, it's an endometrial scratch where they carry out a procedure to scratch the womb which can increase chance of implantation, I can't remember how it works but I think it's generally an idea for ladies with implantation issues or multiple failed ivf cycles although Google can explain a lot better than me! 

Stay positive Janey, I have every faith xx


----------



## abennion

KBP- it's a procedure they do to irritate the lining a cycle prior to transfer. There have been studies showing it can help increase pregnancy rates by up to 70%. We asked our RE if it would be possible to do this cycle, and she had said there was a more recent study saying it has actually shown that it may decrease chances, but if it was something we wanted to do she would book us in. I've read so many success stories regarding it, and we know for sure our little embie just didn't implant. Our RE chalked it up to chromosomal abnormalities, but I want to make sure it's not my lining, too.


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Beta went from 27 to 70 in forty eight hours! Definitely doubling appropriately!

Cingrats Ellie, those are great numbers! H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust: :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## JaneyM

Trying to stay positive Ellie, so hard. They don't do betas at Liverpool women's. I'm ok with it though, I'm testing in a week. Just hoping we get that far, last FET I started bleeding 4 days after transfer, which was totally evil... After nearly 2 months of drugs, it felt like my body failed and I was robbed. This is going to work... PMA xxx

It's all very quiet down there.... I remember for my fresh & FET I had twinges and cramps... Which both had different outcomes. This is a few little twinges... Nothing really noticeable if I didn't know I had IVF.

Thank you Star, come on 5BB... Hope my 5BB is as good as yours. Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Janey, good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: The 2 WW always feels like the longest wait of your life! :dohh: Hang in there hun! Big hugs to you! I have everything crossed for you! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats ellie!

Fingers crossed for you Janey! Ttw is so hard.

Emily we should only be about a week apart! Can't wait for you to start!

I'm still waiting on AF so I can get some bloodwork and schedule a HSN.


----------



## Ellie Bean

My progesterone level was 15 so they want me to increase my progesterone in oil to 1 milliliter twice a day instead of 1.5 milliliters daily but oh well I will do whatever I have to do for a healthy pregnancy/baby.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I think the reason it was low-ish is bc It had been 24 hours since my last injection. I'm going to call them tomorrow and tell them that I usually get my shot and then have level checked but this time I got it checked before my shot.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, Sorry, I hope your progesterone levels increase! :hugs: I had that problem with my FET's and I had to increase mine as well. I went from 2 vaginally to 3 progesterone inserts vaginally and I also was on progesterone in ethyl oleate injections at the same time. My RE's office wanted at least a 20 or better for the levels.


----------



## star25

Glad they are on top of your progesterone Ellie 
How are you feeling otherwise, many symptoms?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I feel great honestly. Boob's slightly achey at times but not bad. Feel a bit more tired than usual but so far great. I really felt great the whole time I was pregnant with my son too, I had a couple times when I was really nauseous but otherwise my biggest s/s was being hungry all the time.


----------



## MayaPoetess

hi,
i had an ivf done in feb 2016, lost my Darling son in Aug 2016 at 5+ months in stillbirth. Now i am trying for fet in nov. 2016 or so.Dr. just prescribed me provera to start my periods..1st oct. was my day 1 of provera. I guess i am taking that for 10 days or so. On 3rd day of periods i have to see ivf Dr. for sonohcg. I hv high tsh,pcos,etc.


----------



## 3chords

Welcome Maya. So sorry to hear about your son, that is devastating. Hope you have a healthy and safe pregnancy this time.

Ellie, I made that mistake when I was pregnant last time - I got my blood drawn before my PIO shot. And my progesterone was "only 17" that day which concerned them so they moved me to 2cc per day like you. It was then through the roof but I had to stay on it because nobody wanted to tinker. UGH. This time I will take my shot an hour before every blood draw because I don't want to do the extra PIO if not necessary (I don't think it was).

I finally started estrace today - oral and vaginal. I hate, hate, hate vaginal pills of any sort. These ones are blue so now I have blue discharge and feel like I am Smurfette.


----------



## wannabeprego

MayaPoetess said:


> hi,
> i had an ivf done in feb 2016, lost my Darling son in Aug 2016 at 5+ months in stillbirth. Now i am trying for fet in nov. 2016 or so.Dr. just prescribed me provera to start my periods..1st oct. was my day 1 of provera. I guess i am taking that for 10 days or so. On 3rd day of periods i have to see ivf Dr. for sonohcg. I hv high tsh,pcos,etc.

Welcome to the group! :flower: I am so very sorry for your loss! :hugs::hugs: Good luck to you for your upcoming FET. I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> Welcome Maya. So sorry to hear about your son, that is devastating. Hope you have a healthy and safe pregnancy this time.
> 
> Ellie, I made that mistake when I was pregnant last time - I got my blood drawn before my PIO shot. And my progesterone was "only 17" that day which concerned them so they moved me to 2cc per day like you. It was then through the roof but I had to stay on it because nobody wanted to tinker. UGH. This time I will take my shot an hour before every blood draw because I don't want to do the extra PIO if not necessary (I don't think it was).
> 
> I finally started estrace today - oral and vaginal. I hate, hate, hate vaginal pills of any sort. These ones are blue so now I have blue discharge and feel like I am Smurfette.



How exciting that you are starting your meds! :thumbup: I have to agree with you because I am not a fan of those tiny blue estrace vaginal pills either! I used 3 a day with my FET's. I always had to wear a panty liner, and they are so tiny sometimes I felt like they would get lost trying to get them in there! LOL! :dohh::haha:I hope the oral estrace doesn't make you sick like it did me! I was so nauseous using it orally! It was awful! My advice would be to take the oral before bed so if you do have any smptoms you sleep through them! Hopefullythey won't affect you like they did me though. I had to switch to delestrogen injections instead for my next 2 FET's because I couldn't handle taking the estrace orally. One positive about the estrace pills is that they are cheaper than the injectible. I think I mentioned the delestrogen to you a few days back as an alternative to the estrace pills oral in case they make you sick. God luck to you for this cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Welcome maya and so sorry for your loss xx

3c I'm probably going to be starting my progesterone tomorrow and really can't face the pessaries again, it's twice a day too this time last time was one urgh!


----------



## JaneyM

Oh Maya, So sorry about the loss of your son. Welcome to the group, very best of luck.

I've had period pains & bubbling sensation like my period is starting. Hoping it's just wind! 7 days to go... Praying I make it that long.

Hope you all had a nice weekend xx


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies,&#9749;

How is everyone? 

Quick update from me..Had EC on Fri with 1 egg retrieved which fertilised!&#128518;&#128077; Had ET this morning (3 day embryo&#128077;&#128077;&#128536;) Praying for implantation so that I'll get a bfp soon..long 2ww!

I have slight cramping at front of tummy with some backache, can I use a water bottle on my back? Anyone else have this?

Ellie..fab news on beta wishing you a h&h 9 months &#128515;

Janey M..have my fingers crossed for a bfp for you

3chords, Star25, Wannabeprego & everyone else, how are you doing?

Baby dust to all.xx


----------



## lexus15

Maya..sorry for your loss, fingers crossed for you this cycle.x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck Lexus! So sorry for your loss Maya, welcome to the group! FX jayne!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I went in this morning for BW and US. I won't get the BW results in until this afternoon though, but I will update once I do! :thumbup: The nurse that was there was the same one from last time that took 3 pokes, with the last being in my hand to draw blood, so I wasn't thrilled when I saw her. LOL! Thankfully she redeemed herself today and got my blood drawn in one poke! LOL! I was relieved and so glad I didn't get tortured today!! :thumbup::haha:

US looks great! There is a lot of progress since my last appointment! :thumbup: My uterus lining is a 10.7, so that looks great since my RE requires an 8 for transfer. My ovaries follicles are plumping up nicely! I had about 11 follicles on one side and about 14 on the other side. I think that is more than the first time I did my IVF. The biggest follicle was about a 15, and there were a few that were like 11, and 14 I think. So I am assuming my medication dosage will stay the same. A nurse from my RE's office will call me with instructions once they get my results. I think my RE wants some of the follicles to get to 20 before they will do RE,so I am hoping that I only have a few more days of STIMS, left before I trigger and ER can be done.

I did start cetrotide lastnight, which is a medication that stops me from me ovulating, so I will stay on that along with the gonal f 375 and menopur 75 everyday. The cetrotide burns a little and left me soar! It is not a fun injection to do, it reminds me of the menopur since you have to mix it with the water and it is a white powder like the menopur. 

Well keep your fingers crossed for me girls and keep sending me those good luck wishes! :flower: Hopefully ER is just around the corner.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lexus, Tons of sticky baby dust to you and good luck! :dust::dust: Fingers crossed!! I hope you get a BFP!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## KBP

Fingers crossed wannabe!!!


----------



## abennion

I'm sorry to say ladies, but I think I'm going to have to drop out. I've recently joined WW, and have decided that in order to give our frosties there best shot, I need to be at a better weight than I am right now. I've got about 60-80 lbs to lose in order to meet that goal, and I don't think that will be happening before November. Good luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## 3chords

Good luck lexus, keep us posted!

wannabe - yes, the oral estrace always makes me sick, but so does the injectable stuff, basically I have an unpleasant reaction to high estrogen. I've had to take it not only during IVF but after my myomectomies because they always scraped out the lining like in a D&C and then put me on a course of estrogen for a month to promote healing. HATED it. The only saving grace is that it usually takes like 10 days or so for the extra estrogen to really start affecting me and by then I'll be almost on progesterone anyway which moderates the effects. Sounds like your stims are going great and your lining sounds great too. My clinic also has a minimum lining thickness (9mm) before they'll transfer and you're well above that already. :)

star, I have to take the progesterone suppositories 3x per day plus the PIO injectible. I can even deal with the morning and night but the one in the middle of the day that has to be inserted while I am at work is just disgusting.


----------



## star25

Good luck wannabe! 

Lexus great news, now time to stick little bubba! 

Aben, good luck with ww, let us know when you are back we will still be rooting for you 

Afm, lining check tomorrow and hopefully transfer date!


----------



## star25

Janey, hoping it is just little one settling down x


----------



## lexus15

star25 said:


> Good luck wannabe!
> 
> Lexus great news, now time to stick little bubba!
> 
> Aben, good luck with ww, let us know when you are back we will still be rooting for you
> 
> Afm, lining check tomorrow and hopefully transfer date!


Good luck Star for tomorrow!


----------



## dogmommy

Star good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear the results.

Wannabe great news about ultrasound! Fingers crossed.

Janey i have everything crossed for you and your little bean.

Welcome maya. I'm so sorry for your loss. Best wishes with your FET.


----------



## Cookieb

Hi Everyone, Its been over a month since Ive been on here  just been trying to stay busy and keep my mind off TTC in the midst of all the Dr. Appointments. My RE really ticked me off a few weeks back. I thought the appointment that I had booked with her was going to be to sign consents and talk about the polypectomy. I dragged my DH (who works overnight and had been awake for about 24 hours when we went to the appointment), all to have her tell me that I need to have a salpingectomy (tube removal), along with the hysteroscopy to remove the polyps and check for any other adhesions/endo. She couldnt do that over a phone call 3 weeks prior? Instead I had to waste another cycle waiting. And the worst part is she is not even going to do the Lap & D&C because she is out of the office for most of Oct. So I had the stress of trying to get this scheduled with my OB, whos a midwife so I would have had to do a consult with an OB in her practice who could do the procedures. After talking with my case manager (my insurance provides this for IVF patients) she assured me that I was well within my rights to call my REs office back and request that they book me an appointment for a consult with an OB in the same practice. So I had the consult last week with the OB who will do surgery and am scheduled for the 19th of Oct. My RE did say that as soon as this was done, we could begin the cycle, so at least theres that. But holy stress at every turn. 

I have a ton of catching up to do here, but from what I briefly saw going through this page, Congrats to Ellie!

Also, welcome dogmommy  I remember you from a thread back in April and really wanted to see you get a BFP. Now looks like we may be on our first IVF cycle around the same time  hopefully its a short road from here:dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

10 days until ultrasound! I can't wait! On a side note I've been having some slight spotting just light pinkish Brown and a few cramps here and there but I'm guessing that's because they're changing my progesterone around and until my body gets used to a lower dose in the morning and then a second dose at night I may have some spotting with that. I took another test this morning and I had a nice dark line so that's reassuring these next 10 days need to go fast andt his spotting needs to stop LOL


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so my RE's office called me with the lab results and everything looks great! I am to continue with my 375 gonal F, 75 menopur and the cetrotide injections same as before. I go back on Wednesday for follow up BW and US again. The nurse told me that they just need the follicles to reach 16 before they will have me trigger, for some reason I thought it was 20, but different clinics have different guidelines. I know the clinic that does my out of town monitoring wants a 20 and some people on the boards clinics want 20, so I was surprised when she said that. I even reviewed my flow chart from my first IVF and some of my follies made it to 20 for that first cycle. Hmmm, well hopefully another day of stims will get me where I need to be by wednesday. I am anxious about ER, because I was hoping to get it done and the transfer before next thursday and Friday because DH can't miss work those days. Please just continue to keep your fingers crossed for me and keep on sending those good luck wishes my way!!!! :thumbup:

One thing that is different this cycle is my estrogen is like 519. It was over 5,000 for my first IVF cycle around this time and that was too high so I had to have lovenox injections for my own safety! I am so glad it isn't high like that this time! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> 10 days until ultrasound! I can't wait! On a side note I've been having some slight spotting just light pinkish Brown and a few cramps here and there but I'm guessing that's because they're changing my progesterone around and until my body gets used to a lower dose in the morning and then a second dose at night I may have some spotting with that. I took another test this morning and I had a nice dark line so that's reassuring these next 10 days need to go fast andt his spotting needs to stop LOL

Good luck with your ultrasound! I hope baby bean looks great and is growing right on schedule! :thumbup: I hope the spotting stops soon! :hugs:



abennion said:


> I'm sorry to say ladies, but I think I'm going to have to drop out. I've recently joined WW, and have decided that in order to give our frosties there best shot, I need to be at a better weight than I am right now. I've got about 60-80 lbs to lose in order to meet that goal, and I don't think that will be happening before November. Good luck and baby dust to you all!

Good luck with WW! We will miss you! I did WW about a year or so ago and I did great with it. I lost about 25 lbs and I also got into running in combination. I looked great and it is a good diet, very easy to follow! :thumbup:



star25 said:


> Good luck wannabe!
> 
> Lexus great news, now time to stick little bubba!
> 
> Aben, good luck with ww, let us know when you are back we will still be rooting for you
> 
> Afm, lining check tomorrow and hopefully transfer date!

Good luck with your lining check tomorrow! I hope it is nice and thick so you can move forward with your transfer! :dust::dust:



Cookieb said:


> Hi Everyone, It&#8217;s been over a month since I&#8217;ve been on here &#8211; just been trying to stay busy and keep my mind off TTC in the midst of all the Dr. Appointments. My RE really ticked me off a few weeks back. I thought the appointment that I had booked with her was going to be to sign consents and talk about the polypectomy. I dragged my DH (who works overnight and had been awake for about 24 hours when we went to the appointment), all to have her tell me that I need to have a salpingectomy (tube removal), along with the hysteroscopy to remove the polyps and check for any other adhesions/endo. She couldn&#8217;t do that over a phone call 3 weeks prior? Instead I had to waste another cycle waiting. And the worst part is she is not even going to do the Lap & D&C because she is out of the office for most of Oct. So I had the stress of trying to get this scheduled with my OB, who&#8217;s a midwife so I would have had to do a consult with an OB in her practice who could do the procedures. After talking with my case manager (my insurance provides this for IVF patients) she assured me that I was well within my rights to call my RE&#8217;s office back and request that they book me an appointment for a consult with an OB in the same practice. So I had the consult last week with the OB who will do surgery and am scheduled for the 19th of Oct. My RE did say that as soon as this was done, we could begin the cycle, so at least there&#8217;s that. But holy stress at every turn.
> 
> I have a ton of catching up to do here, but from what I briefly saw going through this page, Congrats to Ellie!
> 
> Also, welcome dogmommy &#8211; I remember you from a thread back in April and really wanted to see you get a BFP. Now looks like we may be on our first IVF cycle around the same time &#8211; hopefully it&#8217;s a short road from here:dust:

Welcome back! I am glad you have a surgery date again! :thumbup: I am sorry that you have had a hard time getting it scheduled and getting things moving along! Good luck with everything! Keep us updated and let us know how it goes! Hopefully from now on out things will be much easier and go smoother for you! :hugs:


----------



## JaneyM

Eeeek, well done Wannabe, that's fantastic. Sounds like it's all going well for you xxx fingers crossed xx

Good luck with the weight loss Abe... You can do it, now you have something to do it for xxx

10 days isn't long Ellie, hope the bleeding subsides. It's all so worrying xxx 

Welcome back Cookie, sounds like a roller coaster, but I like to think that everything is happening as it should and it's perfect. It will go fast and soon you'll have your baby and it will have gone by in a flash... Not long until the 19th. Get yourself busy xxx

How did you get on Star? Hope it's all good news. My fingers are crossed for you xx

OMG Lexus, amazing, congrats on being PUPO... I'm hoping you get through the 2ww ok and it is your BFP. Happy to have another 2 week waiter with me xxx

AFM no news, 5dp5dt, I'm so happy - at this point in my last FET I was bleeding and turned out to be my period - so was on knicker watch yesterday and I was so delighted with myself that I got to bed with no spotting. I don't have any symptoms, dull ache now and again, one really itchy nipple yesterday for a second. I think I'm trying to imagine some symptoms so keeping myself busy. Xx half way through, starting to feel a bit more normal and learning to put it to the back of my mind now and again xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Are you going to test early janey?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I can't help it I'm a poas addict :)
 



Attached Files:







20161004_064217_resized.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 10









20161004_064155_resized.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11









20161003_061048_resized.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 3chords

Yay, I love POAS pics!

It's crazy how much better FRERs were a few years ago. I look at all the ones these days and the lines are so much lighter - back then you'd easily get blazing dark ones like 3 days sooner. They are definitely cheaping out on amount of dye.


----------



## star25

Hey all, just a quick check in as as usual a hospital trip.is teamed with a days shopping, today also included the aquarium and dinner out zzzzzz

Anyway lining is 8.5 so transfer is next Tues! 

Glad to hear you are all well and welcome back cookie! 

Ellie, I had all sorts of coloured spotting around the same time, I am sure your bubs is well and beautiful frers!


----------



## JaneyM

No, I hate testing... we're testing at weekend. But my husband does the test without me knowing (I just pee in a pot) and he tells me after xxx crazy kid aren't I? X


----------



## JaneyM

Well done Star... Tuesday will be here soon. I'm more excited for you than I am myself x


----------



## star25

Lah thank you Janey, I'm so excited now and excited for you too! My clinic says they do blood test 11 days after transfer, I'm the opposite of you and I couldn't possibly wait that long haha! 
I am scared I'll see a negative but would rather know myself at home, I'm just too impatient!


----------



## Ellie Bean

3chords said:


> Yay, I love POAS pics!
> 
> It's crazy how much better FRERs were a few years ago. I look at all the ones these days and the lines are so much lighter - back then you'd easily get blazing dark ones like 3 days sooner. They are definitely cheaping out on amount of dye.

I agree! The lines aren't as good and take way longer to get darker! But I can't hold myself back gotta test lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

star25 said:


> Hey all, just a quick check in as as usual a hospital trip.is teamed with a days shopping, today also included the aquarium and dinner out zzzzzz
> 
> Anyway lining is 8.5 so transfer is next Tues!
> 
> Glad to hear you are all well and welcome back cookie!
> 
> Ellie, I had all sorts of coloured spotting around the same time, I am sure your bubs is well and beautiful frers!

Thank you! I'm praying so too! Glad to hear someone else had spotting. I had it worth my son too but still don't have to like it lol. 

That's a fantastic lining! So excited for you only a week away!


----------



## Ellie Bean

JaneyM said:


> No, I hate testing... we're testing at weekend. But my husband does the test without me knowing (I just pee in a pot) and he tells me after xxx crazy kid aren't I? X

That's not crazy about lot of ppl are like that, everyone does what's best for them so that's pretty neat your hubby does that for you. Fx!


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> Okay so my RE's office called me with the lab results and everything looks great! I am to continue with my 375 gonal F, 75 menopur and the cetrotide injections same as before. I go back on Wednesday for follow up BW and US again. The nurse told me that they just need the follicles to reach 16 before they will have me trigger, for some reason I thought it was 20, but different clinics have different guidelines. I know the clinic that does my out of town monitoring wants a 20 and some people on the boards clinics want 20, so I was surprised when she said that. I even reviewed my flow chart from my first IVF and some of my follies made it to 20 for that first cycle. Hmmm, well hopefully another day of stims will get me where I need to be by wednesday. I am anxious about ER, because I was hoping to get it done and the transfer before next thursday and Friday because DH can't miss work those days. Please just continue to keep your fingers crossed for me and keep on sending those good luck wishes my way!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> One thing that is different this cycle is my estrogen is like 519. It was over 5,000 for my first IVF cycle around this time and that was too high so I had to have lovenox injections for my own safety! I am so glad it isn't high like that this time! :thumbup:

That's great wannabe sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Ellie Bean

abennion said:


> I'm sorry to say ladies, but I think I'm going to have to drop out. I've recently joined WW, and have decided that in order to give our frosties there best shot, I need to be at a better weight than I am right now. I've got about 60-80 lbs to lose in order to meet that goal, and I don't think that will be happening before November. Good luck and baby dust to you all!

Good luck my dear!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Cookieb said:


> Hi Everyone, Its been over a month since Ive been on here  just been trying to stay busy and keep my mind off TTC in the midst of all the Dr. Appointments. My RE really ticked me off a few weeks back. I thought the appointment that I had booked with her was going to be to sign consents and talk about the polypectomy. I dragged my DH (who works overnight and had been awake for about 24 hours when we went to the appointment), all to have her tell me that I need to have a salpingectomy (tube removal), along with the hysteroscopy to remove the polyps and check for any other adhesions/endo. She couldnt do that over a phone call 3 weeks prior? Instead I had to waste another cycle waiting. And the worst part is she is not even going to do the Lap & D&C because she is out of the office for most of Oct. So I had the stress of trying to get this scheduled with my OB, whos a midwife so I would have had to do a consult with an OB in her practice who could do the procedures. After talking with my case manager (my insurance provides this for IVF patients) she assured me that I was well within my rights to call my REs office back and request that they book me an appointment for a consult with an OB in the same practice. So I had the consult last week with the OB who will do surgery and am scheduled for the 19th of Oct. My RE did say that as soon as this was done, we could begin the cycle, so at least theres that. But holy stress at every turn.
> 
> I have a ton of catching up to do here, but from what I briefly saw going through this page, Congrats to Ellie!
> 
> Also, welcome dogmommy  I remember you from a thread back in April and really wanted to see you get a BFP. Now looks like we may be on our first IVF cycle around the same time  hopefully its a short road from here:dust:

Wow cookie you've had a crazy ride the for a but glad you're getting things situated! Thank you on the congrats!


----------



## dogmommy

Hey cookie! Thanks you're so sweet....Fingers crossed ivf finally brings us our bfp! I'm so sorry that you are put off another cycle. So frustrating! I'm hoping that we will be close with our start dates!

Ellie 10 days will be here before you know it!

Wannabe that's great news! Fingers crossed for you. Hoping you get to have your EC before next Thursday.

Janey so exciting this round is already going better for you! Sending you tons of baby dust! Also I like your testing ritual :)

Star great news on the lining! Can't wait to hear how Tuesday goes!

Afm cd1 and one step closer to starting...


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks ladies....
Dogmommy it's been a long time coming for you, it's now an exciting time as you have the hope that it will happen. Can't wait to see how you get on... fx xxx

I know Star, I think if Liverpool did a blood test I would test earlier so understand why people do it. But I've had enough BFNs to last a life time so I like to feel the hope just a little longer xxx are you doing anything different this cycle to your last? X

Afm 6dp5dt woken up a bit snotty which made have a twinge of hope... still no blood (high five to me!) but do have a dull AF pain... but Over half way, still slightly sane, all in all feeling ok! X


----------



## Kat_F

Yay Janey hoping this is the one. Dull AF are normal hang in there


----------



## KBP

This gonal f is making me so incredibly tired!!!

Waiting for blood results and instructions on ganirelix...


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great Kpb, rest when you can 

Janey, sounds like you are doing great, stay positive! 

Afm, start progesterone tonight, good thing about appointments on Tues is that once the weekend is here it flies by!


----------



## KBP

Just got call from nurse my body is responding ideally I have more than 30 eggs! 

Took my ganirelix like a dart, feeling like a champ. Getting excited that retrieval is right around the corner!!


----------



## wannabeprego

So BW and ultrasound went well this morning. My lining is 11.6.I have like 13 on one side and 11 on the other side. However only 8 are big enough to be measured and 9 on the other side. My biggest follicle is about 18, some are 17, some 16, 15 and 11. So my follicles were bigger for the 1st IVF cycle, I had a couple measuring 20 and 19. I thought they would have me STIM for a few more days and go back on Friday for another US and more BW, but they aren't. They are having me take gonal F and menopur today and than just gonal F tomorrow, I will trigger thursday. ER is scheduled for Saturday! :thumbup::happydance: DH, the twins and I will drive up north on friday afternoon. ER is early saturday morning. We will most likely drive home on sunday to give me a chance to recover from ER. Because of the timing and DH's work stuff next week, and not being able to take some days on the week off, I will most likely drive up by myself for the transfer. My estrogen is much better this time at 1274 where last time it got up over 5,000 and I had to take additional meds because of how high it got. The nurse said the cetrotide helps keep estrogen levels down, and I am on that this cycle. The first cycle I was on lupron and it apparently makes your estrogen go higher. 

I was a little concerned since some of my follicles are smaller this time around but I am hoping they plump up and grow more with my meds for today and tomorrow that I will inject. The nurse seemed sure I was ready to rock, and because of my concerns she decided to have me take more gonal F tomorrow even though originally they were going to have tonight be my last night of meds so hopefully that will help. I also have heard that the HCG helps with egg development when I trigger. Wish me luck girls! 

I will be busy the next few days packing up everything for the twins and myself, our dog Oreo, etc and so on and so forth so I probably won't be able to update until a day or 2 after ER. Just keep those good luck wishes flowing for me!!

Not sure if I mentioned it but my clinic is almost 5 hours drive away. I do out of town monitoring here at my local clinic and I have to drive up for ER and retrieval. I am not looking forward to the drive with the twins since it is always hard on them. my DD gets car sick and my DS just hates being in the car for that long and has meltdowns! It makes for a very long car ride!!! LOL!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Just got call from nurse my body is responding ideally I have more than 30 eggs!
> 
> Took my ganirelix like a dart, feeling like a champ. Getting excited that retrieval is right around the corner!!

Great news! :thumbup::happydance: I hope you get lots of healthy and mature eggs! Fingers crossed you get lots of healthy embryos for transfer and to freeze! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

JaneyM said:


> Thanks ladies....
> Dogmommy it's been a long time coming for you, it's now an exciting time as you have the hope that it will happen. Can't wait to see how you get on... fx xxx
> 
> I know Star, I think if Liverpool did a blood test I would test earlier so understand why people do it. But I've had enough BFNs to last a life time so I like to feel the hope just a little longer xxx are you doing anything different this cycle to your last? X
> 
> Afm 6dp5dt woken up a bit snotty which made have a twinge of hope... still no blood (high five to me!) but do have a dull AF pain... but Over half way, still slightly sane, all in all feeling ok! X

Good luck Janey! Come on BFP!!!!! :dust::dust: I have everything crossed for you and I am sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!!!


----------



## star25

Well done Kpb and wannabe! Next in line for bfps, sending you tonnes of luck!


----------



## JaneyM

Morning ladies, well I think it's all over for me I wiped this morning and there was blood.... Devastated but so grateful to have my little ray of sunshine. 
I know it's my period as I've been here before. Thanks for all the support and very best of luck to everyone for your cycles xxxx


----------



## star25

Oh Janey I hope it isn't, are you going to test to check? 
My friend had the same, heavy like a period for 4 days and got a positive a week later 
Just make sure you are sure 
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Kat_F

Thinking of you Janey :(


----------



## lexus15

Oh Janey could it be implantation?


----------



## Ellie Bean

You never know Janey I spotted off and on for the last week and I got a bfp. I'd take a test or call your Dr's office and check in with them it.might be your progesterone is too low and they need to up your supplement like mine had to be increased.


----------



## KBP

Definitely call your dr for a test janey...I have heard of a lot of women who spotted in very early pregnancy. Still hoping for you!!


----------



## dogmommy

Thinking of you Janey! I'm hoping for the best.

Kbp thats great news. Fingers crossed for you!

Wannabe I can't imagine! Wishing you the very best :) can't wait to hear how it goes.

Hope it goes by quick for you star!

Afm I had a consultation with an acupuncturist today. I start treatment with her next week. HSN is scheduled for the 17th!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am so sorry Janey! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hey everyone! Sorry I took a bit of a break on here after my negative beta. Thanks for all the kind words. They were going to make me skip this cycle but instead changed me to a long lupron protocol which takes 6 weeks until transfer. Right now I am on bcp for 2-3 weeks then I will start lupron injections. I am kind of scared of taking drugs so lupron makes me nervous. I will also have to do injections of progesterone oil. How bad is that? Compared to getting blood taken how much more does it hurt? My transfer date is Nov. 15. So far away.

So sorry Janey :( With my second pregnancy I spotted from 4-6 weeks of pregnancy. Are you taking progesterone? I always thought you can't get your period if you are on that.

So excited for your transfer Star :)

Welcome and good luck to the new ladies.


----------



## star25

Hi 6foot, Nov 15 will be here before you know it 
I Don know about the progesterone Injections sorry
Wishing you lots of luck 

Started progesterone last night, it is 3 times a day not 2 like I thought, bit of a pain but whatever it takes! 
I don't have to do blood test either this time, just a urine test 11 days after transfer but I won't be waiting that long, getting scared now for testing time!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Maya - I'm so sorry. That is so heartbreaking. I can't imagine. Wishing you all the best. 

KBP and Wannabeprego - Good luck with your retrievals! 

Lexus- Baby dust to you!

3chords - How are you doing? When is your transfer? I start lupron next week. Does it hurt? Are headaches your only side effect?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ellie Bean said:


> You never know Janey I spotted off and on for the last week and I got a bfp. I'd take a test or call your Dr's office and check in with them it.might be your progesterone is too low and they need to up your supplement like mine had to be increased.

Ellie is your spotting still there? Hope it's nothing. I had it with my second pregnancy but not sure why.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hey noodle! Thankfully my spring has stopped since the increased my progesterone shot to twice a day. My boob's started aching today which is great! Love having symptoms:) only 6 more days until US!


----------



## star25

Dogmummy hope Hsn goes well, is it to check tubes?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ellie - glad spotting has stopped! Looking forward to hearing about your scan! 

Janey - sorry to hear that, hopefully it's spotting, fingers crossed

Star - when are you testing? 

Wannabe - glad your clinic are happy, like you said that extra shot might help them get bigger! 

AFM - I think I ovulated either yesterday or day before which would have been cd 12/13 so fingers crossed AF will arrive on cd28 will see! Have appointment on the 17th to sign consent etc and make a better plan


----------



## star25

Hi Emily, transfer is Tuesday so I will probably start testing on Sunday eek!


----------



## wannabeprego

The drive up north went pretty well yesterday afternoon. We arrived about 8pm. Our hotel room was a little rough around the edges though! It was hard finding a hotel on a budget in the area this weekend because some kind of a racing event was going on so prices on hotels were jacked up really high and there weren't many rooms available! The kids did pretty good, DD didn't get car sick and DS didn't have any major meltdowns so I am thankful for that!:thumbup:

FFWD to the ER today this morning and everything went really great!:thumbup::happydance: DH produced his sample and i took a cab to bring it in with me. The ER was actually done on time. They weighed me, and I stripped down to just my bra, put on a robe and cap to cover my hair. I got seated in the ER chair, the nurse hooked up my IV and a blood pressure monitor cuff. She asked a bunch of healthy questions and the anesthesiologist came in to talk to me about it and sign a form. Next thing I know my eyes started rolling in my head since the anesthesiologist snuck and put the anesthesia in my IV line and I was out! I didn't even see the RE, he snuck in like a ninja and got my eggs and was gone b4 I even woke up! LOL! I was glad that i got to sleep through the part where they clean out your lady parts! LOL! Not exactly the most enjoyable thing to be awake for! LOL! 

Ok so for my first IVF cycle I got 20 eggs and today I got.......drumroll please.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



22 eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I was so shocked! I was thinking I was going to get less this time since my follicles were a bit smaller the last time they got measured and because I am 4 years older, but I am really happy with the outcome!!!:thumbup::happydance:

I am super bloated and pretty soar. I have been spotting bright red blood but the flow isn't very heavy or anything. I don't remember spotting the first time. I got 2 additional RX's, one vaginal antibiotic and another that helps with implantation, which I didn't have for my 1st IVF cycle. I have been walking around all day like I just got off a 100 mile horse back ride. Ouch!! I am very crampy. I took extra strength tylenol which has helped though. I also have to refrain from :sex: for a week! 

Tomorrow I get my fertilization report. I will know how many eggs fertilized and what day the transfer will be either 3 day or 5 day. Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## KBP

Awesome wannabe!! 22 eggs is a great big number to start with. 

Love how you broke down the whole process as my egg retrieval is next week. It seems like everything went great, keep us updated! Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## star25

Well done! The same number I got for mine! Happy for you that it went well xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wannabe - that's amazing! I only got 9 for my first one! Are you having 5dt?


----------



## wannabeprego

Fertilization report came in this morning. So out of my 22 eggs, 14 were mature and got fertilized and 12 made it to become an embryo. I am really happy with the outcome! :thumbup: I had my choice of a 3 day transfer or a 5 day one. I chose a 3 day transfer for Tuesday because it is easier with DH's schedule so I won't have to stay up North alone without DH and deal with my sister all week. We can all drive back together after the transfer on Tuesday. :thumbup: The nurse said she recommended a 5 day transfer but she also said that the 3 day could work just as good. They will freeze my remaining embryos on day 5. This takes the stress out of the transfer process since DH can watch the kids and I don't have to worry about having them solo all week, I will be much more relaxed this way! I pray it works but if it doesn't hopefully I will have lots of frosties for FET cycles if needed. Wish me luck!:thumbup:

One thing that concerned me was the spotting that I had this time after the ER, I had a big clot this morning and some small ones, however the flow remained light so I didn't get too nervous about it. However I was wondering if it would affect implantation. It seems like the spotting has almost stopped though, so hopefully it will be gone by tuesday b4 transfer. I might ask a nurse about it and see if I should be concerned.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great wannabe. Tuesday will be a big day for our group 2 transfers!


----------



## KBP

Great news wannabe! How exciting!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Only 3 more days until US!!!


----------



## dogmommy

Great news wannabe!!

Good luck with ET star!! They are going to check in my uterus for any abnormalities. I'm hoping they make sure I don't have any hydrosalpinx bc I did have one last year that they fixed. I've heard hydrosalpinx are no good for ivf patients!

I have one week down and about three to go before I start my cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, good luck with with your scan! I hope you have a beautiful healthy baby or babies with a strong heart beat/beats!! :dust::dust:

@DogMom, good luck with your cycle! It won't be much longer now!! :dust::dust:

To all of you girls on the thread, thank you guys so much for all of the good luck wishes and for cheering me on!!!!!!! :hugs::flower: It is really wonderful to have such sweet ladies like you to share this experience with, it can feel lonely going through infertility treatments without any support!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KBP

Let us know how ET goes star, and good luck to you. 

Wannabe that's what we are here for :)

Ellie-can't wait to hear about your ultrasound. Time must be going by so slow for you right now, it would be for me!

I am triggering tonight and ER is scheduled for Wednesday!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

We've got a busy week! Star and wannabe transfer tomorrow correct? And then KBP you've got egg retrieval Wednesday and I've got US Thursday. How is everyone else doing? Anyone hear from janey?


----------



## star25

Wow busy week in our little thread, busy but exciting! Also wannabe gets to hear how many frosties she has this week! 

Thank you for the good luck wishes for tomorrow everyone will let you know how it goes 

Good luck wannabe for tomorrow too!


----------



## KBP

I wish we could all go out for coffee!


----------



## KBP

Where is everyone anyway? I'm in Connecticut.


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck KBP and Ellie I'm sure your US will be wonderful.

22 eggs wannabe what an overachiever haha.. I'll be lucky to get 10. Probs starting stimms next week pending arrival of AF.

Best of luck with your ET star.

I haven't commented much yet but I've been following your journeys and wishing you all well :) 

KBP I'd join you all for coffee but I'm far away down under haha


----------



## star25

I'm in the south UK, that would be so fun but I'm so far away :(


----------



## star25

Transfer went well, one 4bb on board! Otd 22nd Oct 
Xx


----------



## KBP

Great news star, crossing my fingers for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## lexus15

Seems like good progress on this thread!&#128077;&#128515;..It's great the positivity you get from you ladies.x

Star I'm in the UK as well..London&#128515;

My beta is on Monday, wanted to poas so did yesterday at 7dp3dt & got bfn..was upset although I've read & know its to early for me&#128533;

Had a kind of pulling/tugging on my left ovary area going into my groin, feel exhausted and grumpy at the same time lol..boobs sore on & off + some nausea. Hoping these are some signs of implantation & I'll get a bfp in next couple of days fx.xx

Baby dust to all.xx


----------



## star25

Good luck lexus!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm in Iowa, a coffee party would be amazing! Wish we were all nearer! Fingers crossed Lexus! Congrats star that's great not too long for you to wait now!


----------



## Ellie Bean

How'd transfer go wannabe?


----------



## 3chords

Yay good luck star!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Transfer went great this morning. I had 3 3 day embryos transfered. All 12 of my embryos were still growing good and getting closer to day 5 for the freeze. I will have 9 left over to freeze if the rest survive. Here are my pics of my embryos. :thumbup: Well at least if this doesn't work than i have lots of frosties left to try another FET cycle later on. The RE that did my transfer did a really great job, took his time, explained everything. He did one of my FET's that was a chemical and when he did the trans for me he did a really good job back than too. :thumbup:




DH, the twins are all home now and pretty exhausted from all of the travel. The twins were overall very well behaved and the trip went really good overall. I got to visit with family I have that lives up there and we took the twins to an indoor play park one day. They loved it. I am just so happy it is all done and over with. It is so good to be back in my own home again!! :thumbup:

I am going to start testing out my trigger shot, so if I do get a realy BFP than I will know it is the real thing and not just trigger. I will post a link to a testing thread when I start one. I always update my journal also which has a link in my siggy.


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Transfer went well, one 4bb on board! Otd 22nd Oct
> Xx

Awesome news! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: Will you be testing early? When is your beta? Make sure you share your tests if you do!!! Us girls love looking at tests! LOL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## star25

Great news wannabe and on all those lovely embryos! 
I will be testing early and posting pics! 
My otd is sat 22nd and they only do a blood test on the mon or Tues after that if a rest at home is positive 
Good luck to us and lexus!


----------



## star25

Janey hope you are OK x


----------



## Kat_F

Wannabe those embies look amazing wishing u lots of luck!

Can't wait to see your bfp pick star.

I am so behind you all waiting on AF urgh


----------



## lexus15

Wannabe I love the photos of the embies for transfer, wish my hospital did that!

Fx crossed & good luck.x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks girl!!! :hugs:

@Lexus, good luck and baby dust to you! Those symptoms sound promising!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

6 days top two IC's and 7 days bottom two IC's past trigger shot. Trigger was on Thursday 10/06. They pretty much look the same IRL. I think with my first IVF cycle it took about 10 days b4 the HCG trigger was out of my system. Wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## star25

Good luck wannabe! Looks like the hcg is leaving so hopefully you will start to see some darker lines 
I'm jealous, I want a reason to poas already!


----------



## KBP

I'm home after my retrieval, everything went well!!

30 eggs!!


Cannot wait for the call tomorrow with fertilization count!


----------



## star25

Kpb WOW!! Well done get lots if rest now, I expect you need it!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> I'm home after my retrieval, everything went well!!
> 
> 30 eggs!!
> 
> 
> Cannot wait for the call tomorrow with fertilization count!

Oh wow! That is an awesome number!!!! :thumbup::happydance: Fingers crossed that the majority of them are mature and fertilize successfully! Good luck!!! I hope you get a wonderful fertilization report back! :dust::dust:


----------



## lexus15

KBP..now that is a whole heap of eggs! Fx for fertilisaction.

Wannabe..you poas already?! Good news that trigger is coming out..Fx that it'll soon to be two pink lines

Star how are you?

Ellie gd luck tomorrow for your ultrasound, how exciting!

Janey hope you are OK. 

Good luck to ALL ladies on this thread..Fx everything goes to plan..sticky baby dust.xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is a link to my testing thread in the gallery if anyone wants to stalk me!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-hcg-trigger-shot-bfp-my-bw.html#post37817109


----------



## Kat_F

30 eggs! Wow! Great job KBP


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank you lexus, not really feeling anything atm, apart from a bit sick when dd shoved a plastic donut in my mouth just now but don't think that counts haha!

How are you?


----------



## star25

Wannabe so you hear about frosties today?

Ellie is scan today? 

Such a busy week!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow lots of activity on here! 

Kpb thats amazing! 

Can't wait to hear some more bfps ladies!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Had good US I'll upload pic here shortly. We could see heart beating this morning so that's reassuring. Beta was 5,621. Go back in 1 week for next US.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, I don't have a full update yet on my embryos, I was only able to ask a nurse and today was day 5 so I know out of the 9 that they froze 2 so far, but I couldn't get an answer yet as far as what is going on with the rest of the embryos. I am guessing that they are letting some of them go to day 6 before freezing, so tomorrow I will be sure to get more info on the remaining embryos. Today my clinic had a half day and closed at 12 so by the time I called the embryollogists were gone for the day!

@Ellie, that is wonderful news! I am so glad that you got to see the heart beat and that your baby looks strong and healthy! :happydance: Congrats again! 

AFM, still testing out my trigger shot. Here are today's IC's! 8 days past trigger and 3 days since transfer! :thumbup: I think the IC's are a teeny tiny bit lighter, but I am not totally sure they are actually lighter today! It is very hard to tell! :wacko::dohh: the bottom 2 are day 8, they are in order, middle 2 IC's are day 7 and top two IC's are day 6, two for each day! Thanks for looking! Keep the baby dust and good luck wishes coming!! :thumbup:


----------



## KBP

Out of my 30 eggs, 22 fertilized! Just got the call!

Lots of good news on this thread lately!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Out of my 30 eggs, 22 fertilized! Just got the call!
> 
> Lots of good news on this thread lately!

Awesome fert report!!! fingers crossed they all go on to become healthy embryos for your transfer and to freeze!!! Good luck!! :thumbup::happydance: :dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone. Glad things ate going well wannabe! KBP that's a fanatic report!


----------



## dogmommy

Wow so many positive things since I've checked in!

Congrats Kbp thats a great report!

Glad the first US went well Ellie!

Wannabe the tests are looking great! I'm hoping you and star get some sticking beans!!


----------



## star25

Congratulations Ellie! Looking forward to seeing pic 

Kpb, great news for you too 

Afm, getting so impatient! Had a couple twinges, 2 sharpish type ones as I have stood up but that's all 
Fingers crossed! 

Wannabe, any signs?


----------



## star25

I think I've gone crazy cos I tested this morning, 3dpt, just had to poas! Nothing there but part of me thought I could see a shadow of something but I know im seeing things, might test again tomorrow 

Hope you're all OK


----------



## KBP

Star-I hope that shadow darkens up!

Ellie-can't wait to see your US pic, it will give me even more hope!


So I wasn't expecting this because after retrieval I felt fine, but increasingly I've had major pain in my abdomen. I don't even recognize my stomach. It's so bloated and it feels so bruised. Pressure when I pee too. I'm waiting on my mom to bring me Tylenol and Gatorade. I am worried about my transfer though, (Monday) I can't imagine anything going up there right now! And advise???


----------



## star25

Hi thank you KPB, if you are worried I would speak to your clinic, I had 22 eggs so they wouldn't let me have transfer, they said anything over 20 eggs they don't, I know every clinic is different, I was so upset and frustrated but 4 months later I had my FET which worked so I know it was for the best 

See what your clinic say in terms of advice for now, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## star25

what can you do when it says file is too large when posting a pic?


----------



## star25

todays too early pic
 



Attached Files:







_20161014_100846.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## star25

sorry its gone all blurry from cropping it but there's not a lot to see anyway lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's our baby! 6 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







20161013_130539_resized.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## star25

So cute ellie! bet it was emotional xx


----------



## lexus15

Aww so lovely Ellie.x


----------



## wannabeprego

So I found a website that recommenced when to test after a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer and I can expect a possible legitimate BFP starting on Monday! 

Here is the web link:

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...(2WW)-if-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

I was trying to figure out when to test with a 3 day so I think I have solved the mystery now! LOL! I am all stocked up on a million different kinds of tests and ready to rock! I have FRER, 10 miu sensitive IC's, pink handled IC's, dollar store tests and walmart tests!!! LOL!!!

Embryo update. So out of my 9 remaining embryos a total of 4 were able to be frozen. Two of those were froze on day 5 and the other 2 were froze on day 6! I was hoping for more but I am happy that I at least have that! I figure if this cycle doesn't work than I can try for 2 FET cycles with the reamining 4, do 2 for each cycle, so that would be it for me. I just hope it doesn't take another FET and that I am prego right now!!!


Thanks again for cheering me on girls! :hugs::flower: Here is my 9 day since trigger IC, very very faint! I am not sure if you can even see it in this pic! So it looks like the trigger is almost out of my system so by tomorrow since it will be day 10 I am thinking the tests shouldbe stark white. So anything after that should be a BFP!! Fingers crossed!!! I woke up with soar boobs, that was a big sign for me when I was pregnant with my twins, so I am hoping that is a good sign!!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Star-I hope that shadow darkens up!
> 
> Ellie-can't wait to see your US pic, it will give me even more hope!
> 
> 
> So I wasn't expecting this because after retrieval I felt fine, but increasingly I've had major pain in my abdomen. I don't even recognize my stomach. It's so bloated and it feels so bruised. Pressure when I pee too. I'm waiting on my mom to bring me Tylenol and Gatorade. I am worried about my transfer though, (Monday) I can't imagine anything going up there right now! And advise???

I was very bloated after the retrieval also and I had light red bleeding/spotting with large and small clots! I had to take tylenol also but my cramping was just like AF cramps but it wasn't like severe pain. More like AF type cramps and a bit soar. I felt better in a couple of days though. I was worried about my 3 day transfer since I was spotting and soar, but you should bounce back really fast! My clinic gave me a sheet of signs to look for, you should call them if you have pain in your shoulder, heavy bleeding soaking through a pad really fast etc. Since you said your pain is pretty intense I would suggest you call your clinic and ask for advice. Was your estrogen level super high for your ER? Are you bleeding? Good luck! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: 



star25 said:


> todays too early pic

I can't tell from the pic, but it is so hard to tell from pics when they are really light like that! Fingers crossed your test gets darker and this is the start of your BFP! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



Ellie Bean said:


> Here's our baby! 6 weeks today!

Beautiful scan pic! H&H 9 months to you Ellie! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## star25

It's highly unlikely anything is there wannabe, just felt the need to poas! 
Can't wait to see yours emerging now the trigger is mostly out thank you for the link too, going to have a read!


----------



## star25

And great news on the frosties!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone! Can't wait for Monday wannabe! Our group is super busy!


----------



## lexus15

Wannabe thanks for the link & great news on your frozen embies making it to day 5 & 6, gd luck with testing next week!&#128077;

Star when is your beta? Mine is Monday!

Can't remember the rest of the ladies names on here but wishing you all good luck (inc me lol!)&#128536;


----------



## mara16jade

I'm in the middle of my second (and final) round of clomid. If this month doesn't work, we're on track for a November IVF. Fx


----------



## KBP

Welcome Mara. This is a great thread. 


Bad news for me, I have OHSS. I literally look 3 months pregnant and abdominal pain like you wouldn't believe. 

Got a prescription for pain. My transfer is cancelled. I am so disappointed. I had such high hopes


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm spring KBP that's gotta be very hard. I know it was hard to wait another cycle for my FET the first time around and we chose to do that bc of pgs/ pgd testing on our embryos lol. I pray it's a quick cycle for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

mara16jade said:


> I'm in the middle of my second (and final) round of clomid. If this month dowant work, we're on track for a November IVF. Fx

Welcome to the group! :flower: It's so funny because I was going to suggest you join us girls but you beat me to it! LOL! This is a great group of girls! Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust::dust:



KBP said:


> Welcome Mara. This is a great thread.
> 
> 
> Bad news for me, I have OHSS. I literally look 3 months pregnant and abdominal pain like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Got a prescription for pain. My transfer is cancelled. I am so disappointed. I had such high hopes

Awwww, Ouch!! I am so sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs: That sounds painful! I was thinking that could be it when you said how much pain you were in but I was hoping you didn't! 30 eggs is a lot also! I know you were hoping for a fresh cycle but you are better off recovering and giving your body a rest so you are healthy and ready for the transfer! FET cycles have high success rates also and they are so much easier than a full blown IVF! They are a lot easier on your body and meds are cheaper also! You will breeze right through it and think it is a piece of cake compared to what you just went through! :thumbup:I hope you feel better soon! XOXO


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks wannabe!! :)


----------



## star25

Hi mara, good luck with your clomid cycle! 

Lexus, I have to do a test at home on Sat 22nd then if positive blood test is either the mon or Tues after 
I'm going to test daily from now though, it's too far away!

Kpb, sorry to hear that, I know how you feel, because of Xmas and my long cycles I ended waiting 4 months but I took.it as an opportunity to enjoy.myself after so many.months and probably years of being then started being good again after Xmas 
Try and enjoy having a rest and a break from it all 
Like wannabe said, fet have higher success rates and who knows, if I hadn't waited, I might not have my little girl today xx


----------



## star25

I've just done a cheapie and thought saw that shadow again so dipped in the same urine and have a faint bfp! 

So early so very cautious and will see what the next few days bring 
Will try and upload pic


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats star!

Hi mara! Best of luck with your cycle.

Ellie wonderful pic and a heartbeat too that's awesome.

KBP well a great result on your collection so sorry you have OHSS. Take care and your time for FET will be here before you know it.

Wannabe keep testing! Let's see that bfp

AFM I start stimms tomorrow and have luverin also this cycle to hopefully increase the number of eggs. Here I go again!


----------



## star25

Thank you kat, good luck with starting simms 

I meant to say I dipped a frer in the same urine!


----------



## star25

Kpb, have they given a suggested time for the fet?


----------



## KBP

Thanks ladies, I am hoping this will be worth the wait, although I feel like all I do was is wait with this whole Ttc journey. However I do want my body ready for the transfer so I'm looking forward to recovery. Hopefully on Monday I will know how many they were able to freeze of the 22 that fertilized. 

I'm just watching tv with my dog sipping on gaterade. My husband or sister is going out in a bit to get me chicken noodle soup and saltines. The doc said I need sodium and protein.


----------



## wannabeprego

10 days since trigger today and a pic of 9 days to 10 days! So I thought the test would be negative today since the trigger only lasts 10 days, or so I have heard! But I swear that the IC this morning is a hint darker instead of lighter??? What do you girls think. It is early to get a BFP, but if I am pregnant with multiples than I wouldn't be surprised if it was showing now! I am starting to get a tiny bit excited! With my first IVF cycle when I was pregnant with my twins my tests never went negative, they just got light and then started getting darker again. 


progression 9 days, the two tests on top, 10 days the bottom two tests


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, congrats on your BFP! I hope your lines continue to get darker and you go on to have a H&H 9 months! :dust::dust:

@Kat, good luck with STIMS! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs for your ER!!!:dust::dust:

@KBP, I hope you start feeling better soon! Big hugs to you! :hugs: Yes, I remember the waiting and how hard it was b4 my first IVF cycle. I had just had my hyst and lap procedure and I decided to try a round of clomid with IUI, but the RE wouldn't do the IUI for me because they said my follicles weren't stimulated enough. I remember leaving that appointment in tears, balling my eyes out! I just couldn't take it anymore! I decided to do an IVF cycle ASAP after that! I was LTTC for 3 years before my IVF cycle, so I totally get your disappointment and being tired of waiting!!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope time goes by fast for you and that you are starting your FET cycle very soon!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

Not the best pic as the file was too large and now its blurry but you might see something :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3228.JPG
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Ellie Bean

star25 said:


> I've just done a cheapie and thought saw that shadow again so dipped in the same urine and have a faint bfp!
> 
> So early so very cautious and will see what the next few days bring
> Will try and upload pic

That's amazing lady! I see the bfp!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe that's great fingers crossed your line keeps getting darker!


----------



## star25

Haha Thank you Ellie, fingers crossed tomorrows is darker, glad I'm not seeing things! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## 3chords

Looks good star! How many days post transfer is this? 4 or 5?

I go in for my lining check tomorrow. For some reason I have had such a pessimistic outlook this cycle...I think it's because everyone around me is getting pregnant and so I feel like I am back to the time a few years ago when this was the case and I was the last of the lot to get a BFP (years later I might add). I know it's a negative thought but I can't shake it!


----------



## star25

It's the morning of 4dpt 3c, shouldn't have tested so early really but couldn't help it, scared for the morning now! 

I know what you mean, I haven't felt positive at all this cycle and wasn't expecting anything, let alone on yesterdays test! You have every chance of it working though so stay optimistic! 
Hope all goes well at lining check tomorrow, when will transfer be if you are ready?


----------



## Kat_F

Star and wannabe i can see lines!!

3chords i have been fighting back those thoughts too. I've had failures all year this year, one really bad one. I keep thinking it's over already and i only just started stimms.


----------



## star25

Thank you kat 

Today's test is a lot clearer, will post a pic later but fingers crossed it carries on


----------



## star25

sorry for rubbish pics, have to keep cropping them to fit then they go blurry!
yesterdays 4dp5dt and today 5dp5dt

it's got ,ore colour in real life

hope you are all well
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3237.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 19









DSC_3235.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3chords

Looks great, star! Awesome progression in just 24 hrs. Congrats!!

My lining check went great, transfer on Thursday morning.


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c! I was quite surprised with the progression too, wasn't expecting that 

Great news on lining check and transfer for Thursday, I can't remember, will you test early or wait for otd?


----------



## Kat_F

Oh yes that's not trigger def BFP keep testing star congrats :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star that's fab! Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Thank you kat and Emily :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

star25 said:


> sorry for rubbish pics, have to keep cropping them to fit then they go blurry!
> yesterdays 4dp5dt and today 5dp5dt
> 
> it's got ,ore colour in real life
> 
> hope you are all well

That's so amazing Congrats my dear! Those lines look great! Beta wed?


----------



## KBP

Congrats star!!

I just got off the phone with one of the nurses at my clinic. I had assumed that my transfer would be put off another month, but the nurse said it will probably be December. 

Wtf!!! 

I asked if there was any way to do it next month and she said I had to talk to my dr, and that it depends if I do a natural or medicated cycle, and if I have cysts or not. 

Seriously? I didn't even want to wait a month and now 2??!!! Does anyone know if you can have a FET the cycle immediately after an IVF cycle where the transfer was canceled because of OHSS?


----------



## star25

Kpb, I hope that's not the case for you, I don't know if you can do it the following month, I would have thought you can as long as you are well enough? I hope you get an answer soon, sending hugs 

Ellie, otd isn't til next sat and bloods will be the mon or Tues after that to check all levels


----------



## 3chords

star - I will test early for sure. I couldn't handle getting bad news over the phone when I'm unprepared lol. Speaking of which I need to order some tests, I only have 3 SurePredicts left from last time and 2 FRERs I picked up recently. Last time I had a stash of 5 different brands but life was less busy back then...

KBP, I transferred right after OHSS but my FET protocol is about 8 weeks long so it took a couple of months.


----------



## wannabeprego

11 Days since trigger and 5 days past a 3 day transfer

FMU tests which I thought looked lighter this morning so I tested again in the afternoon and Ithought for sure it would be negative....




So here is my Afternoon test with afternoon urine which seemed darker? Do you girls think it looks darker? Do you think this is still trigger or an actual BFP?




I had a new pregnancy symptom last night. Right before bed I asked DH if he could smell this horrible smell I was smelling and my eyes started watering and burning. DH said he smelled nothing!!! I thought I was loosing it!! But DH said he was fine. I was like imagining a toxic spill outside seeping through the air!! LOL!!! Well I googled it and a heightened sense of smell is a pregnancy symptom, although I have never experienced anything like that before. Very weird!! Apparently when your estrogen goes up that can happen, so I am hoping that is a good sign. I still have my soar boobs also and that was a big symptom for my pregnancy with the twins.


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Congrats star!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of the nurses at my clinic. I had assumed that my transfer would be put off another month, but the nurse said it will probably be December.
> 
> Wtf!!!
> 
> I asked if there was any way to do it next month and she said I had to talk to my dr, and that it depends if I do a natural or medicated cycle, and if I have cysts or not.
> 
> Seriously? I didn't even want to wait a month and now 2??!!! Does anyone know if you can have a FET the cycle immediately after an IVF cycle where the transfer was canceled because of OHSS?

Awww, I am so sorry hun!! Big hugs to you!:hugs: I hope you don't have to wait and youcan do it next cycle. For my FET they didn't care if I had any cysts because they don't affect anything in a FET. All that matters is your lining on your uterus being thick enough for the transfer from your estrogen you take if you do a medicated cycle. The ovaries aren't part of the FET like they are for IVF so I hope that it won't be an issue. But hopefully you won't have any cysts anyways. Good luck I hope they give you the green light to move forward ASAP! :hugs:



star25 said:


> sorry for rubbish pics, have to keep cropping them to fit then they go blurry!
> yesterdays 4dp5dt and today 5dp5dt
> 
> it's got ,ore colour in real life
> 
> hope you are all well

Congrats hun! That is 110% a BFP!!!! WOOO HOOO!!! :happydance:H&H 9 months you!!! Wonderful progression with those test lines!:happydance::thumbup: 



3chords said:


> Looks great, star! Awesome progression in just 24 hrs. Congrats!!
> 
> My lining check went great, transfer on Thursday morning.

Awesome news!!! :happydance::thumbup: Good luck with Thursday morning!! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust:

How many embryos are you transferring again hun?


----------



## star25

Hi wannabe, thank you! 

I'm on my phone so can't see pics very well but hoping it's the start of your bfp and today's will be even darker!


----------



## wannabeprego

I woke up to a wonderful surprise this morning!!!! My BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooo happy and on cloud 9 today!!!! I never thought it could happen for me again!!! I just pray this is my sticky bean or beans!!!! Keep the sticky baby dust coming and the good luck wishes!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Congratulations wannabe!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

KBP how frustrating, I'm afraid I'm totally clueless when it comes to that so can't help. Sending big hugs though.

Wannabe, I would think it would be gone or getting so faint you would need to squint to see it if it was trigger now. My trigger had gone at 2dp5dt. Got everything crossed for you! Keep posting piccies! 

3C good luck on Thursday! How many are you having put back? 


AFM - had meeting with the nurse today, she was fab! Went through everything with us! AF is due Sat then baseline scan and bloods Monday, to start menapur that evening. Then cetrotide on day 6 of menapur.

All being well EC will be 4th or 7th. 

Found out consultant plans to transfer 2 embryos. But has only given us a 20% chance of success


----------



## 3chords

Congrats wannabe!! So excited for you. FX for nice progression. :)

I am transferring only 1 embryo. I don't want to take on twin risk this time. A bit worried about this decision (I've had 2 prior transfers of 2 embryos and each time only 1 took) but hopefully it works and the fact we know that the embryo is chromosomally normal increases the odds by a lot.


----------



## star25

I wouldn't worry 3c, I'm sure I have heard and read there isn't much more chance by transferring 2, so excited for you! 

My test is darker today, its looking good, I will try and post pic from phone, for some reason doesn't show alot of colour in pic but in real life is very pink! 

Emily, glad to hear your appointment went well, will be wishing you luck along the way!


----------



## star25

The left is today's, right is yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







_20161017_193126.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow star that's definately darker! How exiting!


----------



## KBP

Congrats wannabe and star. Love those lines. 

Clinic just called, so after the 22 of 30 eggs that fertilized-only 5 were able to freeze. And they are calling me back tomorrow to tell me if that number stands. 

I'm disappointed once again. Seems like such a small number, especially starting with 22 That were fertilized. Am I being unrealistic?


----------



## xx Emily xx

wannabeprego said:


> I woke up to a wonderful surprise this morning!!!! My BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooo happy and on cloud 9 today!!!! I never thought it could happen for me again!!! I just pray this is my sticky bean or beans!!!! Keep the sticky baby dust coming and the good luck wishes!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 970467
> 
> 
> View attachment 970469
> 
> 
> View attachment 970471
> 
> 
> View attachment 970473
> 
> 
> View attachment 970475


Not sure how I missed this post! Congratulations! So pleased for you!!


----------



## star25

Don't be disappointed that's great Kpb, I had 8 put of 22 so only 3 more and one of those was a day 6, I think your little embryos have done great!


----------



## star25

Thank you Emily, it's just annoying the colour isn't showing great unless it's just my phone but never mind!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you to all of you girls for the congrats and well wishes! :hugs: My HCG beta and progesterone check it this Friday on 10/21!! Fingers crossed for great numbers! 



star25 said:


> The left is today's, right is yesterdays

Congrats again!! Wonderful progression! Everything is looking great! I would love to be bump buddies! When are you due? My due date is July 4th! 



KBP said:


> Congrats wannabe and star. Love those lines.
> 
> Clinic just called, so after the 22 of 30 eggs that fertilized-only 5 were able to freeze. And they are calling me back tomorrow to tell me if that number stands.
> 
> I'm disappointed once again. Seems like such a small number, especially starting with 22 That were fertilized. Am I being unrealistic?

Thanks hun! I think those numbers are great! For my first cycle I had a total of 6 six day ambryos, transferred 3 and left 3 frozen which I used in my 2 failed FET cycles. I had 20 eggs that cycle. For this IVF I had 22 eggs, I trans 3 on day 3 and I only have 4 frosties! So I think your 5 sound great! That gives you several FET attempts to try depending on how many you transfer each time! Just remember it only takes one! Good luck and baby dust to you for your FET! I hope you get to move forward with it ASAP! :dust::dust::hugs:



3chords said:


> Congrats wannabe!! So excited for you. FX for nice progression. :)
> 
> I am transferring only 1 embryo. I don't want to take on twin risk this time. A bit worried about this decision (I've had 2 prior transfers of 2 embryos and each time only 1 took) but hopefully it works and the fact we know that the embryo is chromosomally normal increases the odds by a lot.

Thank you hun! 
Good luck! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP! :dust:



xx Emily xx said:


> KBP how frustrating, I'm afraid I'm totally clueless when it comes to that so can't help. Sending big hugs though.
> 
> Wannabe, I would think it would be gone or getting so faint you would need to squint to see it if it was trigger now. My trigger had gone at 2dp5dt. Got everything crossed for you! Keep posting piccies!
> 
> 3C good luck on Thursday! How many are you having put back?
> 
> 
> AFM - had meeting with the nurse today, she was fab! Went through everything with us! AF is due Sat then baseline scan and bloods Monday, to start menapur that evening. Then cetrotide on day 6 of menapur.
> 
> All being well EC will be 4th or 7th.
> 
> Found out consultant plans to transfer 2 embryos. But has only given us a 20% chance of success

That sounds like a great plan! It will be here before you know it! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I wouldn't let your RE gets your hopes down! My RE only gave me a 40% chance of success for my fresh cycle and I ended up with a BFP! :dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## star25

Wannabe, I worked out due date will be 29th June, if I got that right!


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies 

Great news from what I've been reading!.

I too have a bfp however my test line is not getting that much darker..Feeling sad & quite teary as went for my beta today & it came back as 56 for 14dp 3dt. &#128531; 

Hospital would prefer it to be over 100 so I have to go back on Wednesday for a repeat to see if it's doubled. Do you think it will? I'm scared but hoping & praying it has, I was reading that many women have started with low betas & go on to delivery healthy babies as opposed to a mc.


----------



## wannabeprego

lexus15 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Great news from what I've been reading!.
> 
> I too have a bfp however my test line is not getting that much darker..Feeling sad & quite teary as went for my beta today & it came back as 56 for 14dp 3dt. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hospital would prefer it to be over 100 so I have to go back on Wednesday for a repeat to see if it's doubled. Do you think it will? I'm scared but hoping & praying it has, I was reading that many women have started with low betas & go on to delivery healthy babies as opposed to a mc.

How many weeks are you now hun? Your HCG levels are perfectly normal from what I have read and seen for where you are in the pregnancy. Here, check out this chart with HCG levels. Them wanting 100 this early in your pregnancy seems high. Maybe some of the other girls can chime in on what their first HCG levels were? 

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/

Fingers crossed that your levels double and you go on to have a H&H 9 months! :hugs::hugs: I think that you should step away from the HPT's for now because you are just going to make yourself nervous. Just go by the blood work hun! Big hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi lexus, with dd my hcg was 87 at 9dp5dt, however clinic said they were happy with anything over 50, I think you will be fine, some numbers are just lower to start but it won't take Lonf to increase


----------



## Kat_F

Lexus hang in there, a low beta is not always the end. Google there are plenty of stories of success with low betas to start that turned into a take home baby.

Congrats star and wannabe!

Any more news Ellie? 

Emily not long now, till the journey begins.

My first scan and blood are on Thursday. Hopefully there are lots of follies this time. I am not feeling sore like last time though. Trying not to think numbers. But at the end of the day it's mostly aboit numbers.


----------



## wannabeprego

progression on today's test! :thumbup:They are getting darker! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## melissaelaine

Hey ladies!! I am gearing up for an FET in January, and wanted to pick your all's brains. Are you all doing medicated or natural FETs? Any thoughts on which is preferable? I will be traveling for my FET, so a medicated cycle will give me more certainty on timing. But, I like the idea of doing it natural.


----------



## star25

Hi, I have only done medicated, sorry can't help with that one, I don't really know anything about a natural cycle 

Wannabe, looking fantastic!

Mine is a smidgen darker but more it's a bit thicker today, with dd I had 2 days where they were quite similar but then rats what you get for testing every 24 hrs! Might crack open the digi tomorrow!


----------



## wannabeprego

melissaelaine said:


> Hey ladies!! I am gearing up for an FET in January, and wanted to pick your all's brains. Are you all doing medicated or natural FETs? Any thoughts on which is preferable? I will be traveling for my FET, so a medicated cycle will give me more certainty on timing. But, I like the idea of doing it natural.

I just did my 2cnd IVF cycle and I got a BFP! But before that I did two medicated FET's. With a medicated fet you use lupron to stop yourself from ovulating, you use estrace pills (estrogen) vaginally or injectible estrogen to build up the lining of your uterus. My clinic wants your lining to be an 8 or better for thickness before the transfer. After transfer you use vaginal progesterone and sometimes injectible progesterone done intramuscular. You also stay on the estrogen. 

I didn't do natural FET, I just know you don't use medication and they let you ovulate before the transfer. So like you said it isn't as predicatble because the cycle isn't controlled by meds. 

The meds cost me about 800 bucks for my FET, so natural cycle can save you $$. Good luck to you with whatever you decide! :dust::dust:


----------



## KBP

Update: we have 8 frozen embryos!
I am confused because yesterday I was told 5, so that's the most I thought we would get. 

Not sure how exactly 5 turned to 8 but I guess I just don't understand the process. Good news though!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Update: we have 8 frozen embryos!
> I am confused because yesterday I was told 5, so that's the most I thought we would get.
> 
> Not sure how exactly 5 turned to 8 but I guess I just don't understand the process. Good news though!

Wonderful news! :happydance::thumbup: That gives you plenty of chances to get your BFP with a FET cycle, but hopefully you won't need more than one! :thumbup: 

Probably what happened was what happened with my frosties. On Day 5 they froze two and than on day 6 six they froze 2 more. I bet some of them needed to go to day 6 before they could be frozen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@KBP, you should ask to speak to an embryologist about what happened with the embryos and ask about the quality of the embryos! I am assuming you are paying for this cycle, so if something doesn't make sense you are paying a lot of money, if you have questions don't ever hesitate to ask hun!!!!


----------



## star25

kpb, yay!!!!!!!!!!! the same amount as me, funny you say that as on the Monday I had 5 that were normal and 15 abnormal, wasn't holding out much hope, then by day 5 I had 7 frozen and day 6 another 1!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on the 8 KBP!


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Congrats wannabe and star. Love those lines.
> 
> Clinic just called, so after the 22 of 30 eggs that fertilized-only 5 were able to freeze. And they are calling me back tomorrow to tell me if that number stands.
> 
> I'm disappointed once again. Seems like such a small number, especially starting with 22 That were fertilized. Am I being unrealistic?

Your numbers are pretty normal I started with 27 Eggs only like 23 fertilized normally and then by day five we had six embryos but then we did genetic testing on them and only four of the six were normal so we only ended up with 4 good healthy normal embryos when starting with 27 eggs.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats ladies lines look great! AFM doing well go back to my RE for another US and labs tomorrow. Been feeling nauseous if I don't eat regularly and sore boob's. I'll be 7 weeks on Friday!


----------



## star25

Is this OK for 4 weeks tomorrow? 

Can't believe you are nearly 7 weeks already Ellie!
 



Attached Files:







_20161019_120835.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannabeprego

8 Days past a 3 day transfer with FMU!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, Good luck with your US and BW!! :dust::dust:

@Star, I never use digis so I have no idea? Maybe some of the other girls can chime in? How do your other tests look? I wouldn't stress over the tests too much at this point. Just go by the BW! You don't want to freak yourself out for no reason! Good luck hun! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Good advice wannabe , the leaflet says 1-2 weeks means tou conceived 1-2 weeks ago and I am 13dpo technically so think this is ok 
Blood test will be Tuesday

Your test looks amazing, my frer was similar to yours yesterday, didn't do a frer today as ran out so can't compare today's so done a digital 

For the next 3 days I have left a clear blue (not digital) a cheapie which have been useless and the test from the clinic for sat 

Blood test could be Monday but Tuesday suits me better as have to book boat and Monday would be too much of a rush once I tell them the result, all being well by then of course! I haven't got any tests for mon or Tues which is depressing!


----------



## 3chords

star, that's totally fine. Most people will show 2-3 weeks when HCG>156 (you will find people online that say 200 but that isn't true, the actual product testing is available online so you can look it up). So with Madeline you probably wouldn't have gotten that until like 16 DPO...meaning no worries!


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c, that explains it, trust me never happy unless I'm worrying about something unnecessarily!


----------



## star25

Good luck for tomorrow 3c xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Anybody want to take a guess on how many babies I am cooking and vote in my poll? This is just for fun of course! :haha: Of course BW is friday so it might be easier to to wait until than to guess?!!!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html


----------



## 3chords

Hi wannabe - I voted for 1 based on the darkness of your tests. But that's just a guess! The FRERs used to have more dye back when I was last pregnant so now it's hard for me to know how dark they really are.


----------



## wannabeprego

@3C, thanks for voting hun! :thumbup: I am going to vote once I get my BW results back on Friday! I am leaning towards it being 1 though this time. I figured it would be fun to do a poll to help pass the time just for fun! I am bored out of my mind trying to pass the time waiting on my BW for Friday! LOL!!! It seems like time is just dragging by right now soooooo slooooowly!!! LOL!!! :wacko:


----------



## star25

I voted 2 :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star - yep completely normal for digi. They are usually 2 weeks behind your actual number of weeks pregnant! 

Wannabe will go vote now! I'm voting 2 because your trigger never really disappeared before your BFP started!


----------



## lexus15

Congrats on the bfp's ladies they're looking good!.&#128077;
Wannabeprego I'm voting 2!&#9786;

Went for my 2nd beta and it has doubled from 56 (Mon) to 130 today which hspt is happy about. They've given me more meds to continue with & said in 3 to 4 weeks there'll be doing my scan..it's such a long time to wait!&#128580;&#128562;
Did a hpt using afternoon wee & it was slightly darker than the others..Fx this beanie is a sticky & is getting stronger daily&#128158;

Thanks for your support & encouraging words &#129303;


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lexus that's fab news congratulations! Got everything crossed you've got a sticky bean


----------



## wannabeprego

@lexus, Congrats on great beta numbers! I am so happy for you! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you! :hugs: Good luck with your upcoming US! 

Thanks for voting in my poll girls! :thumbup: It seems like most people are guessing twins! Hmmm, Well time will tell!!! I think DH is going to nervous if it is twins again! Lordy if it was triplets I think we would both pass out! LOL!!!!! 

@Emily, that is a good point about my HPT's never going negative from the trigger shot! That is what happened with the twins! My tests never really went negative! Hmmm, now you have me thinking that it could be twins!!! Eeekk!


----------



## wannabeprego

Are any of you girls due in July? I started a pregnancy group called the July Firecrackers. If anyone wants to join than let me know and I will post the link on here! :thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

star25 said:


> Is this OK for 4 weeks tomorrow?
> 
> Can't believe you are nearly 7 weeks already Ellie!

That's perfect! I know it's still kinda surreal that there's a baby growing in there :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

lexus15 said:


> Congrats on the bfp's ladies they're looking good!.&#128077;
> Wannabeprego I'm voting 2!&#9786;
> 
> Went for my 2nd beta and it has doubled from 56 (Mon) to 130 today which hspt is happy about. They've given me more meds to continue with & said in 3 to 4 weeks there'll be doing my scan..it's such a long time to wait!&#128580;&#128562;
> Did a hpt using afternoon wee & it was slightly darker than the others..Fx this beanie is a sticky & is getting stronger daily&#128158;
> 
> Thanks for your support & encouraging words &#129303;

That's fantastic congrats my dear!


----------



## 3chords

congrats lexus! So happy for you to have gotten the good news.

wannabe, do you remember what your beta was with the twins?


----------



## wannabeprego

3chords said:


> congrats lexus! So happy for you to have gotten the good news.
> 
> wannabe, do you remember what your beta was with the twins?

Yes, My HCG bloods at 4 weeks were 203 and at 4 weeks and 2 days it was 365. At 6 weeks and 2 days my HCG bloods were nice and high at 22,461.


----------



## Cookieb

Wannabe & Lexus, congrats ladies! Hope I didn't miss others! 

So, had my lap and d&c today, and feeling surprisingly well. Just a little groggy and aware of the soreness. 
Not sure if I mentioned in my last post that I have an appointment on the first to sign consents, get my treatment plan and get educated on the meds. 

Anyone care to educate me on what happens next? Do they line up your ivf cycle with your monthly cycle?

Also, if you have a choice, would you do a fresh cycle or FET, and what are the different criteria you base the decision on?

Lastly, a little concern - my work informed everyone in the company that if you live in my state, you will need to change insurance carriers in 2017. Supposedly the coverage is the same between both plans ppo and both plans epo, and the same coverage level is being offered for infertility benefits. My concern is what if I do egg retrieval in the next month or so and then need to do an FET in January with the new carrier??? Both plans don't require referrals and only need the doctor to call for preapproval prior to ivf. anyone with experience or advice? My infertility nurse patients advocate told me o should have nothing to worry about...


----------



## star25

Hi cookie, hope you are still feeling OK, with clinic they waited til I said I was ready to start as I was doing a fet then I had my meds already at home which had been delivered, called them on day 1 of my cycle and went in for baseline scan that day or the next 

I have only done fets, first cycle I had to freeze all due to ohss and then this cycle was an fet from the embryos I had frozen 2 years ago 
My clinic does both but feels fets are more successful but then this could because you are having a blast transferred 
They also said, as they do a lot of research at my clinic and trials, that at some point they could only do fets 
There are obviously success from both though and everyone and every clinic is different 

I can't help with the insurance, sorry 

Wannabe, I'm 29th June but can I still join haha 
Dd was 2 weeks late so if all.goes well with this one I could legally be in it anyway ;)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Cookieb said:


> Wannabe & Lexus, congrats ladies! Hope I didn't miss others!
> 
> So, had my lap and d&c today, and feeling surprisingly well. Just a little groggy and aware of the soreness.
> Not sure if I mentioned in my last post that I have an appointment on the first to sign consents, get my treatment plan and get educated on the meds.
> 
> Anyone care to educate me on what happens next? Do they line up your ivf cycle with your monthly cycle?
> 
> Also, if you have a choice, would you do a fresh cycle or FET, and what are the different criteria you base the decision on?
> 
> Lastly, a little concern - my work informed everyone in the company that if you live in my state, you will need to change insurance carriers in 2017. Supposedly the coverage is the same between both plans ppo and both plans epo, and the same coverage level is being offered for infertility benefits. My concern is what if I do egg retrieval in the next month or so and then need to do an FET in January with the new carrier??? Both plans don't require referrals and only need the doctor to call for preapproval prior to ivf. anyone with experience or advice? My infertility nurse patients advocate told me o should have nothing to worry about...

I'm glad you're feeling ok! With mine I think I called day 1 of cycle and then they gave me my calender of when to come up for labs when to start injections and then when to come in for follicle checks. After retrieval i called day 1 of cycle started Estrace day 2 then went in between days 10-14 I think then once lining was good they gave me Date to start progesterone shots and on day 5 of the progesterone shots I had FET. 

I've never had a fresh transfer bc we did pgs/pgd testing on our embryos. 

Also every ins is different but if they're telling you that there's no change in the infertility coverage then I think you'll be ok dear.


----------



## Ellie Bean

We're headed to Omaha to the RE'S office for second US! Will post pic later!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Baby looked great got to hear heartbeat. Heart rate was 145. &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







20161020_080955_resized.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Hi cookie, hope you are still feeling OK, with clinic they waited til I said I was ready to start as I was doing a fet then I had my meds already at home which had been delivered, called them on day 1 of my cycle and went in for baseline scan that day or the next
> 
> I have only done fets, first cycle I had to freeze all due to ohss and then this cycle was an fet from the embryos I had frozen 2 years ago
> My clinic does both but feels fets are more successful but then this could because you are having a blast transferred
> They also said, as they do a lot of research at my clinic and trials, that at some point they could only do fets
> There are obviously success from both though and everyone and every clinic is different
> 
> I can't help with the insurance, sorry
> 
> Wannabe, I'm 29th June but can I still join haha
> Dd was 2 weeks late so if all.goes well with this one I could legally be in it anyway ;)

Yes, you should join me anyways! I will change the title of the group to late June and July so if any of you girls are due in June you can join me on there!!! I hate to loose touch with any of you girls well we go through our pregnancy journeys!!! :thumbup:

Here is the link to the thread!!! Just pop on there and say hello!! So far I only have one other girl but it is early still soit should start to pick up soon! LOL!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-july-firecrackers-group-due-july-2017-a.html


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Baby looked great got to hear heartbeat. Heart rate was 145. &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Beautiful scan hun!!!! Congrats again!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Cookie, I hope that you are having a comfortable,pain free and speedy recovery! :hugs: I remember when I had my surgery the recovery wasn't that bad!!! :hugs: Some quick advice for you. If you can do a fresh cycle than you should go for it! Usually the only reason why people don't do a fresh transfer is if there is OHSS so than they have to wait for a FET. But believe me it is easier if you can do the transfer during your fresh cycle and avoid the wait, more meds and another cycle!!! Also if it doesn't work than you still have frozen to do a FETin the future, but fingers crossed you won't need to and you get your BFP! 

My clinic had me call them on CD1 when I got my period and than I went in for baseline BW and US, once that is okay than they will give you your medication schedule/instructions!! You will do stim meds for a while and than they usually monitor you every other day to watch your follicles grow very close. Once they are big enough usually between 15 to 20 in size than they have you trigger 2 days before ER!!! I hope this helps!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:

I am self pay so I don't know much about insurance, sorry !!! Call your health insurance plan and have them explain the infertility coverage in the new year, and sometimes they can send you a benefits booklet with detailed plan information also!! They probably have a website that you can look at information as well, so call and ask for more info!!!


----------



## star25

Lovely Ellie, perfect!


----------



## star25

I tested with a clearblue as didn't realise it was with the digital, it isnt very dark though but is that because it is a blue dye? I've got a pic cropped again so will fit so not great and I've taken the pic 8 hours after taking the test so it has gone a little bit lighter 
Wish I hadn't done it as I've got nothing to compare it to!


----------



## star25

Here's the pic x
 



Attached Files:







_20161020_173904.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 6footnoodle

OMG Guys!! So many bfps I have missed. Congrats Star, Wanabe, and Lexus!!!!! So happy for you girls. 

Wannabe I vote 1 :)

Sorry you have to wait KBP. 8 is a great number. Hope you're feeling better. My cousin was hospitalized for alomst a month after she developed OHSS which was really scary. 

Ellie - your scans are beautiful. So exciting. 

AFM I am currently on day 7 of lupron and hating it haha. Counting down the days until transfer on Nov.15. The long lurpon protocol really sucks.


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats star, wannabe, and Lexus!! So nice to see such positive things happening in this thread. Wannabe I'm going with twins!

Kbp I'm so sorry you have to wait, it feels like it's always a waiting game. One of the clinics I looked into had higher success with FET.

Cookie I hope you are recovering well!! The way my nurse explained it for insurance... that a retrevial is a certain charge then a transfer is a completely different charge so it wouldn't matter if it's fresh or frozen. It would depend if I switched insurance companies if I had frozen embryos I would have to make sure it would cover a transfer. Not sure if that helps at all!

I signed all my consent papers and thought we were good to go. Hysterosonogram looked great. But nurse said that dr is only taking patients that start AF by Oct 23rd. I don't expect AF until Oct 31st. But as long as my next AF is before Dec 7th then ill be with that group. Unless I want to take my chances with birth control and do the long protocol. But the nurse said the birth control might suppress me too much and I might not respond to stimulation. Has anyone on long protocol have trouble with stimulation?


----------



## 3chords

I hate blue dye tests, stay away from them star!

My embie is onboard. Super easy transfer, no cramping at all and now we wait. My clinic won't test until 13 days post 5dt which is patently absurd. I may try and sneak in an earlier test from my GP. Will POAS in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## KBP

Great pic Ellie!

AF started today and my RE wants to do a natural FET this cycle-probably around the 10th of November. Thrilled I don't have to wait any longer than that and even more thrilled I won't be on any medication! They say FET have a slightly better success rate than fresh, im not sure how natural compares to medicated FET as far as success rates but I'm glad I'm doing natural. :)


----------



## star25

Great news 6foot and Kpb! 

3c glad transfer went so well, cannot wait for your tests, that wait would be crazy! My blood test is 14 days after transfer, but thinks that's cos otd is a sat and I would rather go Tuesday than Monday as easier for me 
Lots of luck!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone! Wannabe maybe make it a June and July due date group then we can all be together! :)

Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 3chords!

That's fantastic KBP! I've only ever done FET'S and we're 2 for 2 so I think a FET is great!


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Thanks everyone! Wannabe maybe make it a June and July due date group then we can all be together! :)
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 3chords!
> 
> That's fantastic KBP! I've only ever done FET'S and we're 2 for 2 so I think a FET is great!


Yes, that is exactly what I did! When is your due date? Feel free to join us!!! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.html


----------



## Cookieb

dogmommy said:


> Unless I want to take my chances with birth control and do the long protocol. But the nurse said the birth control might suppress me too much and I might not respond to stimulation. Has anyone on long protocol have trouble with stimulation?

I am curious to know this too - I've never taken BCP, and am hypo everything (thyroid, progesterone, estrogen, testosterone, etc.) I am worried that the BCP will suppress me too much, too.


----------



## wannabeprego

@3C, Congrats on being PUPO! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust your way!!! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!!!! Please share your HPT's with us when you start testing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@KBP, thats great hun! Good luck for your FET cycle! I have everything crossed for you!! Lots of good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Great pic Ellie! 145 is a good strong heartbeat.

KBP that's not so long to wait you must be relieved.

AFM i had my first scan yesterday about 9 follies. That's a good result for me. Another scan tomorrow.


----------



## star25

Glad the scan went well kat :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! Wannabe maybe make it a June and July due date group then we can all be together! :)
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 3chords!
> 
> That's fantastic KBP! I've only ever done FET'S and we're 2 for 2 so I think a FET is great!
> 
> 
> Yes, that is exactly what I did! When is your due date? Feel free to join us!!! :thumbup:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.htmlClick to expand...

Due date is June 9 2017 :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Glad you're follicles are doing well kat!


----------



## citts733

Hi everyone! Starting my first round of IVF tomorrow. Took my first steroid pill this AM and will do my first injections tomorrow AM. Excited!


----------



## 3chords

dogmommy said:


> Unless I want to take my chances with birth control and do the long protocol. But the nurse said the birth control might suppress me too much and I might not respond to stimulation. Has anyone on long protocol have trouble with stimulation?

I did with my first IVF cycle. Did the long protocol and retrieved 11 eggs (though my AFC was always 16-18ish at that time). Did my second cycle 7 months later, short protocol, now we did up one of my meds a bit but everything else was the same and I had 20 eggs retrieved.

The thing is you never really know if you'll be one of the women who is oversuppressed until you actually try to compare the two types of cycles (unfortunately).


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! Wannabe maybe make it a June and July due date group then we can all be together! :)
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 3chords!
> 
> That's fantastic KBP! I've only ever done FET'S and we're 2 for 2 so I think a FET is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Due date is June 9 2017 :)Click to expand...


Ok, I did and i will add you in a bit!! Make sure you stop in to introduce yourself and say hi!!! :thumbup:



Kat_F said:


> Great pic Ellie! 145 is a good strong heartbeat.
> 
> KBP that's not so long to wait you must be relieved.
> 
> AFM i had my first scan yesterday about 9 follies. That's a good result for me. Another scan tomorrow.

Congrats in a great scan! Good luck,I hope you get lots of healthy eggs!! :dust::dust:



citts733 said:


> Hi everyone! Starting my first round of IVF tomorrow. Took my first steroid pill this AM and will do my first injections tomorrow AM. Excited!

Welcome to the group and lots of sticky baby dust/ good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

My HCG is 189.8!!!!!!!! Progesteone is about 60 at 3 weeks and 6 days!!!! OMG girls!!! I think it is twins again!!! My first beta with the twins was a few days later and was 203, so this is high!!! OMG!!! My DH is going to pass out when I tell him these numbers!!!!!:wacko::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

3chords that's good to know. Thank you!


Wannabe that's a great number! Congrats.

Good luck citts!


----------



## star25

Welcome citt and good luck with your cycle 

Wannabe, fab numbers! I'm.scared for mine, I don't know why, just such a worrier, wish me luck for Tuesday


----------



## star25

Dogmummy, sorry I have only done 1 short protocol 
Keep us posted though on what you decide xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star,Good luck with your upcoming BW! I hope you get great numbers! :dust::dust:

@DogMommy, I never used birth control for any of my cycles, so I don't have any experience with it. I did a long lupron protocol with my first IVF cycle and than a short protocol with cetrotide for my second IVF and I had better results with my second cycle. But there are so many different factors, it is hard to know why one was better than the other for me. If your BW levels were normal and your fertility is okay, than there is no reason to think you won't respond well. The clinic can adjust your meds if they need to if you aren't responding the way you want to during your cycle! good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wannabe - fab numbers!! When's your scan? 

Star - good luck with you bw! 

Ellie - so exiting seeing a good heartbeat!! 


AFM - waiting for AF again!! I've got baseline bloods and scan on Monday but they will be cancelled if AF doesn't show over the weekend! Everything crossed, been wearing white knickers n got clean bedsheet on!! Come on!!


----------



## dogmommy

My FSH is high my RE likes it under 10 and it's 13. So he doesn't recommend bcp but if I do bcp it will speed up retrieval date but I don't think ill do that. It seems like most people have more eggs on a short cycle so I'm going to stick with the short protocol. How AF will fall I won't start now stimms until December bc AF missed it for his November group. So fingers crossed I see all BFPs in this thread while I wait!

Star when will you get your BETA? I have everything crossed for you.

Emily I hope AF shows so you can get started! I'll be a month behind you so please share so I know what I'm in for!


----------



## star25

Emily, hoping af arrives this weekend for you! 

Dogmummy, I think you have made the right choice there and we will wait with you! Otd is today so as a Saturday bloods were going to be Monday but I changed to Tuesday as have to call clinic first mon am with hpt result from today and then would be too much of a rush for me to get there


----------



## Kat_F

Great number Wannabe!

XxEmilyxx haha white knickers surely that will bring on AF.

Well my scan today i got a different story from Thurs. the nurse said two have grown and one still leading. The other six still less than 10mm so she said probably two this cycle. I am bummed. Hopefully the others catch up or I'll be devo at EC. All that for two, will break mine and DH hearts once again. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xx


----------



## star25

Keep the faith, my friend has 2 children from ivf, her first she had one egg which is now her LG, she was told not to expect it to work 
Anyway you never know what will happen at ec xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Kat - it only takes one. We have no embies frozen from having DD. She wasn't even a very good embie!!! Beg to differ now like! 


Still no sign off AF. I'm gutted. Just can't see it arriving over weekend. No spotting or cramps or anything


----------



## dogmommy

Only takes one Kat! Quality over quantity :) fingers crossed for you!

Emily I'm sorry AF is being stubborn. What happens if she's late?

That's exciting just a few more days star. Can't wait to hear your nice high number!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Dogmommy - if she's late I can't start Monday will have to wait till weds. Which doesn't seem that long but I've sorted my shifts out to have Monday off now!


----------



## dogmommy

Emily I totally understand. It's hard to work and have to do bw and ultrasounds on certain days and have to be done before a certain time.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Emily, Fingers crossed that your AF shows up soon so you can get the ball rolling! Good luck! :dust:

@Kat F, all it takes is on healthy embryo to get your BFP!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!! I hope your eggs are mature, and fertilize so you have the 2 to get your BFP with!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## xx Emily xx

So I've had pink with tiny bits of red. Don't know how heavy AF needs to be before they will start. I'm hoping AF really gets going overnight.


----------



## Kat_F

I think you will get full flow overnight Emily.

So my EC is on Thursday and at this stage it looks like there may be three eggs that will be mature. Some other little ones but hopefully the three will make it past fertilisation


----------



## goingforit

Hi Ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Some of you may remember me from other threads. I went through ivf in August but got hospitalised with ohss so they had to cancel the transfer. I'm now doing my FET with the 1embryo we have in the freezer (best quality) and my transfer date is 2nd November. 

From your experiences, after transfer did you continue life like normal? Just trying to think about what is best as this is my one shot out of the whole process. 

Thanks in advance for any replies and congrats to those who are now pregnant...you are a hope for us all. To those in the process; I wish you all the best on your journeys.


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck goforit. Glad they got some good ones for your transfer. After my transfers I usually try and take it easy not too much vigorous exercise etc. Look after yourself as growing a baby is really hard work


----------



## 3chords

I continued with life as normal each time. :) I did take the whole transfer day off work.

4dp5dt and BFN for me. I know it's early but I've had a keen sense this wasn't going to work this time so in that sense not surprised. I did have a BFP with Henry by now.


----------



## Kat_F

Thinking of you 3chords and it's still early for me it was 8dp3dt befor bfp and he's 5 now :)


----------



## 3chords

Thank you. :)

I just have had absolutely no symptoms - again, I know that is normal for most women but I've had 3 pregnancies so I know what is normal for me. I always, always get pretty pronounced uterine cramping. I had it the day of transfer and the day after but not since. That's sort of the biggie for me, if it's not there, I am almost certain it's a BFN. I used to be able to tell by changes in my breasts/nipples but since breastfeeding Henry those look so different that I don't think I can use it as a sign anymore lol.


----------



## Ellie Bean

goingforit said:


> Hi Ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Some of you may remember me from other threads. I went through ivf in August but got hospitalised with ohss so they had to cancel the transfer. I'm now doing my FET with the 1embryo we have in the freezer (best quality) and my transfer date is 2nd November.
> 
> From your experiences, after transfer did you continue life like normal? Just trying to think about what is best as this is my one shot out of the whole process.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies and congrats to those who are now pregnant...you are a hope for us all. To those in the process; I wish you all the best on your journeys.

I did 2 days of bedrest after both of my FET's. I have an almost 18 month old son from the first one and I'm 7 weeks 3 days pregnant from our second FET. I highly recommend it. My RE'S office says strict bedrest for at least 24 hours after transfer.


----------



## Ellie Bean

3chords said:


> I continued with life as normal each time. :) I did take the whole transfer day off work.
> 
> 4dp5dt and BFN for me. I know it's early but I've had a keen sense this wasn't going to work this time so in that sense not surprised. I did have a BFP with Henry by now.

Is still super early I had bfn a 4dp5dt and the absolute faintest bfp at 5dp5dt and a much better line at 6dp5dt so don't count yourself out my dear.


----------



## Kat_F

Hang in there 3chord. Maybe this one is just shy and the cramps might come later. I hate the waiting game


----------



## wannabeprego

13 days past a 3 day transfer...

BW results are as follows from this morning!
-HCG: 645.3
-estrogen: 1,784.12
-progesterone: in the 60's

Everything looks great!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup: I am really glad because I was starting to get paranoid since I didn't have many symptoms today, so of course I took some
HPT's before I got my BW results back this afternoon! All of my tests have lines that are as dark as the control line today!! :thumbup:



So the RE wants me to go in for a US next wednesday 11/02 for US and BW again!! So Looks like we will find out how many babies I am cooking a lot sooner than I originally thought!!! LOL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am really excited about finding out, but the nurse warned me that I might not see heart beats yet since it is still early. In a way I am gladI will find out how many, but in other ways I think I would rather wait until at least 6 weeks and see heart beat so I don't get worried if I don't see the heart beat yet, it will just make me worry and obsess until the next US probably!!! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

Kat_F said:


> I think you will get full flow overnight Emily.
> 
> So my EC is on Thursday and at this stage it looks like there may be three eggs that will be mature. Some other little ones but hopefully the three will make it past fertilisation

Good luck for Thursday! I hope that all 3 fertilize okay! Maybe you can do a 3 day transfer since you have have a limited amount of eggs to work with, in case they don't all make it to day 5? It might be worth asking your RE about that option. The 3 day transfer worked really good for me! I actually researched the 2 different options and the pregnancy rates are actually the same with 3 vrs 5. Well soemthing to think about. Good luck though!! I hope they are all healthy and make it to day 5!! Fingers crossed :dust::dust:



goingforit said:


> Hi Ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining the thread. Some of you may remember me from other threads. I went through ivf in August but got hospitalised with ohss so they had to cancel the transfer. I'm now doing my FET with the 1embryo we have in the freezer (best quality) and my transfer date is 2nd November.
> 
> From your experiences, after transfer did you continue life like normal? Just trying to think about what is best as this is my one shot out of the whole process.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies and congrats to those who are now pregnant...you are a hope for us all. To those in the process; I wish you all the best on your journeys.

Welcome to the group!!:flower: Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you for the FET!!! I hope you get a BFP!!!! :dust::dust:

I didn't have bed rest for my FET's. I just took it easy. No high impact workouts, no running or jumping!! Just treat your body like it is pregnant and eat healthy etc. 



3chords said:


> I continued with life as normal each time. :) I did take the whole transfer day off work.
> 
> 4dp5dt and BFN for me. I know it's early but I've had a keen sense this wasn't going to work this time so in that sense not surprised. I did have a BFP with Henry by now.

Fingers crossed and good luck to you!! 
yes, it is still really early hun!!! I know you aren't feeling positive about this cycle but just hang in there!! You still have time to get a BFP!! I really hope you are wrong and you are pregnant!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Welcome goingforit hope you have a lucky cycle, keep us posted 

Kat hope ec goes well Thursday and transfer is soon to follow 

Emily, did af arrive? 

Can't remember who mentioned what to do on day of transfer but I just took it easy for a few days have a 10 month old so that didn't last long and I didn't do bed rest, just stayed away from things like hoovering 

Wannabe great numbers! I haven't tested anymore, DH would go mad Haha but bloods tomorrow 

3c like the others said it is still early and I haven't had as much cramping this time as I did with madeleine, I'm still feeling positive for you xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

3c - it's still early, got everything crossed for you. 

Wannabe - so exiting that you find out soon

AFM- still no AF. Hopefully will start tomorrow because I have another appointment on weds


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great wannabe! Very happy for you! Can't wait to find out how many you've got in there! :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Ok having issues finding the June&July pregnancy group you created wannabe....where is it at? Lol thanks! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the congrats girls!! You ladies are all so sweet! :hugs:



Ellie Bean said:


> Ok having issues finding the June&July pregnancy group you created wannabe....where is it at? Lol thanks! :)

LOL!!! I hid it!! LOL! Just kidding!! :haha:

Here is the link!!! :thumbup: I already added your name and due date to the first post! 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-firecrackers-group-due-june-july-2017-a.html


----------



## wannabeprego

@star, good luck with your BW tomorrow!!! :dust::dust: I hope you get great numbers! :dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Wannabe great numbers and an early scan is good just to make sure it is all in check.

I usually have 3dt so if I get that far it will be another 3dt for me for sure. I just hope I get that far.. don't know why I'm not getting many eggs anymore. My dr says it's because I'm getting older! Bleah..


----------



## star25

Hi battery on phone going so just a quick check in to say hcg 342, phew will read more and write later but hope you are all OK x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yay star that's fantastic!


----------



## 3chords

star, that's fabulous!! Way to go!

wannabe, sure looks like (at least) twins in there. Can't wait to find out how many. :)

I am still with a BFN here. Thought I saw something on FRER this morning but nothing at lunch. Pretty ready to pack it in this cycle TBH. Had a long conversation with DH last night, we decided we'd roll right into the next FET and that will use up our last PGS tested embryo. After that we're willing to do one more fresh cycle + PGS asap in 2017 and then whatever happens, we are ready to move on. Truthfully we've spent too many years on TTCing, and I am more than ready to get on with the rest of my life.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, those are awesome numbers!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so glad that you were worried for no reason!!! Congrats again!! H&H 9 months to you! 

@3chords, I am sorry about the BFN!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs: I am still holding out hope that your BFP is coming and your squinter you thought you saw was the start of your BFP!!! Good luck to you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kat_F

3chords I had that convo the othet day too. I would rather be planning a holiday but for the last 2 years it's been planning the next ivf. Hate it. Hang in there. Hope it's a surprise bfp after all x


----------



## star25

3c, maybe if you thought you saw something on a frer it was there but just not dark enough yet?


----------



## Kat_F

Great number star! Congratulations


----------



## star25

Thank you all, it's a relief to know so far so good x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies. So today hasn't quite gone to plan. My Fsh is 16. We've decided to go ahead with the cycle though because there's a risk that my endometriosis might get worse in the mean time and affect my IVF. 

The consultant was happy to go ahead with the treatment but wanted me to know that my ovaries might not respond as well to the drugs as they would if my fsh was lower. I'm taking 375u of menopur.

Has anyone else had a high fsh?


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Emily, havent had that before but I wish you all the best with your cycle.

They got two eggs at my EC today so now just waiting ut the next few days for results.

They have not rung today so one or both must have been ok to inject icsi.


----------



## star25

I didn't have it Emily so can't offer much advice but hope it goes well for you 

Kat, glad ec went well, hope both are doing well today


----------



## wannabeprego

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies. So today hasn't quite gone to plan. My Fsh is 16. We've decided to go ahead with the cycle though because there's a risk that my endometriosis might get worse in the mean time and affect my IVF.
> 
> The consultant was happy to go ahead with the treatment but wanted me to know that my ovaries might not respond as well to the drugs as they would if my fsh was lower. I'm taking 375u of menopur.
> 
> Has anyone else had a high fsh?

I didn't have high FSH, but I wish you the best of luck!!! I hope that STIMS goes great for you and they get lots of healthy eggs at your ER!!! Lots of Sticky baby dust to you!! :dust::dust:



Kat_F said:


> Hi Emily, havent had that before but I wish you all the best with your cycle.
> 
> They got two eggs at my EC today so now just waiting ut the next few days for results.
> 
> They have not rung today so one or both must have been ok to inject icsi.

 Good luck!! I hope that your two eggs fertilize successfully and can be transferred!! :dust::dust: How many will you transfer if both look healthy hun?


----------



## wannabeprego

Lordy, Well I didn't have any symptoms at all today so of course I broke down and tested with what is left of my IC's. So the test line is a tiny bit darker than the control line, not sure if you can tell by the pic, but I suppose I have nothing to worry about!! Just continue to keep those good luck wishes coming my way!! :thumbup:

Well anyways here is my test from this afternoon!



I found a new OB DR that I like and I have my first appointment on Wed 11/09 so I will get BW and US than, but I will find out how many buns are in the oven this coming Wed on 11/02. I am nervous about going so early for a US in case I don't see any heart beats yet, because that can cause unnecessary stress. However I am so anxious to find out how many buns are in the oven once and for all!! My new OB specializes in high risk pregnancies and has great reviews, so I really hope that i like him! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks wannabe :) i will transfer one if i get that far... I've had luck with one before and couldn't cope with twins...

Have you tried digital clearblue? They give you a week range and i know with my ds i would see the weeks go up and feel better that my levels were ok. It is such a rollercoaster. Won't be long till you see that baby on a scan :)


----------



## Kat_F

An update both my eggs were injected and have fertilised. It was good news for me today.


----------



## star25

Wannabe, looking forward to finding out how many buns! Don't stress tests are great 

Kat, brilliant news! When will transfer be?


----------



## Kat_F

Probably a day 4 on Monday. Hope we get that far!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats Kat that's great news! I hope you like the new OB wannabe! We haven't picked our OB yet bc not sure if we need a high risk or regular OB. Emily I'm not sure on high fsh but I hope you still get a good # of eggs.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, that is awesome news about your embryos!!!! Fingers crossed for your transfer!!! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: The embryologists count day 1 starting the first day after they fertilize the eggs, so it sounds like you are have a 3 day transfer with 3 day embryos? That confused me also at first!! I hope your 2cnd one can be frozen for a future FET if you decide you want to try for another!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Ellie Bean said:


> Congrats Kat that's great news! I hope you like the new OB wannabe! We haven't picked our OB yet bc not sure if we need a high risk or regular OB. Emily I'm not sure on high fsh but I hope you still get a good # of eggs.

Thanks!! I was going to wait until I find out how many buns are in the oven next week, but regardless I have a short cervix, well it was there with the twins and scared me at the end of the pregnancy, although I am not sure if it would be an issue with a singleton pregnancy, regardless I thought having a high risk OB would be the best bet for me!! :thumbup: Good luck finding a good OB also!!! :thumbup:


----------



## goingforit

Wannabepreggo I'm thinking that there's at least two in there! Is it Wednesday that you find out?


----------



## goingforit

Kat....wishing you all the best! The wait seems to take forever doesn't it.

I've got my bloods on Monday with the hope of the FET on Wednesday 2:10PM....getting excited as it's drawing closer yet nervous too. 

How soon after transfer did you all POAS with a cheapie? 

2 more injections to go if bloods are all fine. That's a total of 36 for this frozen cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> Wannabepreggo I'm thinking that there's at least two in there! Is it Wednesday that you find out?

My US and BW is Wednesday morning! I should have all of my results Wednesday afternoon! Wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## star25

Not long to go now kat! I poas and got the faintest, squintiest line at 4dp5dt with a frer, I had cheapie but this barely showed anything for days, they were useless, I carried on testing with a free for 4 days
I also tested with a digital 8dp5dt and got 1-2 weeks
Good luck!


----------



## star25

3c hope you are OK x


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all I had transfer this morning.. 3day, 9 cell. Very exciting. Officially PUPO


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> Kat....wishing you all the best! The wait seems to take forever doesn't it.
> 
> I've got my bloods on Monday with the hope of the FET on Wednesday 2:10PM....getting excited as it's drawing closer yet nervous too.
> 
> How soon after transfer did you all POAS with a cheapie?
> 
> 2 more injections to go if bloods are all fine. That's a total of 36 for this frozen cycle!

Good luck with your FET! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust: I tested out my trigger shot for my last and 2cnd IVF cycle. I think that I got my BFP 5 days after a three day transfer, but I wasn't totally sure whether it was trigger shot or pregnancy that day, but it went from being lighterin the morning to slightly darker by the afternoon, so I think it was my first BFP, by 6 days after transfer it was for sure 100% BFP! With my first IVF cycle I got my first BFP about 4 or 5 days past transfer also, but they were 6 day embryos and I also was pregnant with twins! If you want me to I can post my two testing threads so you can check them out to see what I mean! :thumbup:



Kat_F said:


> Hi all I had transfer this morning.. 3day, 9 cell. Very exciting. Officially PUPO

Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed and tons of sticky baby dust to you!! I hope that you get your BFP!!!!! :dust::dust:

When are you going to start testing? When is your BW?? Good luck!!!!!:dust:


----------



## star25

Congrats on being pupo kat, very exciting!


----------



## goingforit

Congratulations Kat...very exciting times. Please keep us updated...i'd love to know your thoughts along the way...i'm not far behind you!


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Ladies! Goingforit we will be symptom spotting together. I'm already feeling hot and twingy but i think that's the progesterone whew turn the heaters off haha. Wishing you all the best with your FET not long now


----------



## Ellie Bean

goingforit said:


> Kat....wishing you all the best! The wait seems to take forever doesn't it.
> 
> I've got my bloods on Monday with the hope of the FET on Wednesday 2:10PM....getting excited as it's drawing closer yet nervous too.
> 
> How soon after transfer did you all POAS with a cheapie?
> 
> 2 more injections to go if bloods are all fine. That's a total of 36 for this frozen cycle!

4dp5dt I tested and thot i saw a line, at 5dp5dt I had definite faint line then by 6dp5dt I had a legit line.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Kat_F said:


> Hi all I had transfer this morning.. 3day, 9 cell. Very exciting. Officially PUPO

Congrats! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats on being PUPO Kat!! Can't wait to hear about your signs and testing!


----------



## xx Emily xx

So... Estradiol was in the 200s on Friday and is 1016 today! So fingers crossed something is going on in there!!! 

I've just taken my first cetrotide and it was really itchy afterwards. I vaguely remember this from last time. Has anyone else had itching after cetrotide?


----------



## goingforit

I am glad you said that Kat...I have been really hot and now I can put it down to the progesterone. It links back to my IVF cycle too, there was just so much going on back then that I don't think I really thought about it.

Bloods all came back fine today so my 5day blastocyst will be thawed and then transferred on Wednesday at 2:10pm 

Emily...Unfortunately I didn't have this issue with cetrotide. Maybe try it slower or with an ice pack and see if this helps? Good luck with them...I hope the itching soon settles.


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great goingforit, only 2 more days!


----------



## wannabeprego

@going, good luck with your transfer on wednesday!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fab news goingforit! Looking forward to hearing about your BFP!!


----------



## mannawr

Hi Everyone! I am late to this forum and haven't been on the site in quite a while, but DH and I just started monitoring yesterday for FET #2 (after one CP (natural), 3 failed IUIs, 3 failed IVFs and a CP from FET #1) which should be around 11/19 if all goes well. I am excited to see how everyone moves through this process and can't wait to see all of the success stories! I've already seen so much to give me hope!


----------



## citts733

Congraulations!!!


----------



## citts733

Haha I am new to this so try to ignore my misspelled congratulations to all of those who have gotten their BFPs this month! I just returned home from my egg retrieval -- they were able to retrieve 20 eggs. I am dying to hear from the office about how many they were able to fertilize! Looking at a Sunday embryo transfer. Can't wait.


----------



## wannabeprego

mannawr said:


> Hi Everyone! I am late to this forum and haven't been on the site in quite a while, but DH and I just started monitoring yesterday for FET #2 (after one CP (natural), 3 failed IUIs, 3 failed IVFs and a CP from FET #1) which should be around 11/19 if all goes well. I am excited to see how everyone moves through this process and can't wait to see all of the success stories! I've already seen so much to give me hope!

Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for your FET cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:



citts733 said:


> Haha I am new to this so try to ignore my misspelled congratulations to all of those who have gotten their BFPs this month! I just returned home from my egg retrieval -- they were able to retrieve 20 eggs. I am dying to hear from the office about how many they were able to fertilize! Looking at a Sunday embryo transfer. Can't wait.


Congrats on a great ER!!! That is a good amount of eggs!!! :happydance::thumbup: I hope that they are mature and fertilize successfully for so you have a lot of healthy embryos for transfer and freeze! :dust::dust:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Citts - that's great news! Can't wait to hear how your embies are doing! Good luck for sunday


----------



## mannawr

citts733 said:


> Haha I am new to this so try to ignore my misspelled congratulations to all of those who have gotten their BFPs this month! I just returned home from my egg retrieval -- they were able to retrieve 20 eggs. I am dying to hear from the office about how many they were able to fertilize! Looking at a Sunday embryo transfer. Can't wait.

Wow! That's great! Good luck and please post updates :)


----------



## citts733

wannabeprego said:


> mannawr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I am late to this forum and haven't been on the site in quite a while, but DH and I just started monitoring yesterday for FET #2 (after one CP (natural), 3 failed IUIs, 3 failed IVFs and a CP from FET #1) which should be around 11/19 if all goes well. I am excited to see how everyone moves through this process and can't wait to see all of the success stories! I've already seen so much to give me hope!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for your FET cycle!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> citts733 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I am new to this so try to ignore my misspelled congratulations to all of those who have gotten their BFPs this month! I just returned home from my egg retrieval -- they were able to retrieve 20 eggs. I am dying to hear from the office about how many they were able to fertilize! Looking at a Sunday embryo transfer. Can't wait.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great ER!!! That is a good amount of eggs!!! :happydance::thumbup: I hope that they are mature and fertilize successfully for so you have a lot of healthy embryos for transfer and freeze! :dust::dust:Click to expand...




xx Emily xx said:


> Citts - that's great news! Can't wait to hear how your embies are doing! Good luck for sunday




mannawr said:


> citts733 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I am new to this so try to ignore my misspelled congratulations to all of those who have gotten their BFPs this month! I just returned home from my egg retrieval -- they were able to retrieve 20 eggs. I am dying to hear from the office about how many they were able to fertilize! Looking at a Sunday embryo transfer. Can't wait.
> 
> Wow! That's great! Good luck and please post updates :)Click to expand...


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cookieb

Congrats on the ER Citts, that is a great # of eggs! FC for you for Sunday!

Welcome Mannawr!

wannabe, I am late to the party, but I vote for two!


----------



## Kat_F

Great result citts! Mannawr it must be your turn this time with your FET surely. What day did they grow your embies to?

AFM im 3dp3dt. Yesterday i had a pulling pinch and in general have been sore on the right side down there. Am probably going to POAS tomorrow or today to confirm trigger is out! 

Goingforit thinking of you today, hoping you have a successful FET and subsequent BFP. Hopefully this time next week we will be seeing 2 lines!


----------



## goingforit

Can't wait to hear your news today wannabe. 

Kat that is so exciting...fx these are are positive signs...they sound it!

Welcome Citts and mannawr. The egg collection is amazing...i hope you hear some good news today about how many are mature and fertilised. Fx for your cycle this month. 

Can't wait for my day5 embie to be transferred now...hours to go!! Excited and nervous for today


----------



## star25

I'll read properlylater ladies but good luck poas kat! 

Good luck with your cycle ladies and welcome new ladies!


----------



## Kat_F

Well I got a line so trigger must not be out. It has been 8 days since trigger. I'll test again in a few days x


----------



## mannawr

Kat_F said:


> Great result citts! Mannawr it must be your turn this time with your FET surely. What day did they grow your embies to?
> 
> AFM im 3dp3dt. Yesterday i had a pulling pinch and in general have been sore on the right side down there. Am probably going to POAS tomorrow or today to confirm trigger is out!
> 
> Goingforit thinking of you today, hoping you have a successful FET and subsequent BFP. Hopefully this time next week we will be seeing 2 lines!

Kat_F Thank you! I go back and forth between excited and numb. They are transferring 2 day 5 embies that are ok quality (can't remember the grades, but the very best one was transferred last FET and see how far that got me ;)) My doc doesn't normally transfer 2 but I think he is getting almost as desperate for this to succeed as I am! After this we have 2 more frosties of not-so-great quality, but at least we have one more shot if this FET doesn't work out. 

Another fun addition to this cycle is that I recently moved from Brooklyn, NY to Charlotte, NC and so I am doing most of my monitoring locally and will be flying up to NY for the transfer. Coordinating between two clinics has already been a trial and I have only had one monitoring appointment! Hopefully it will all be worth it!

Good luck to you and I hope you POAS goes well :).


----------



## mannawr

goingforit said:


> Can't wait to hear your news today wannabe.
> 
> Kat that is so exciting...fx these are are positive signs...they sound it!
> 
> Welcome Citts and mannawr. The egg collection is amazing...i hope you hear some good news today about how many are mature and fertilised. Fx for your cycle this month.
> 
> Can't wait for my day5 embie to be transferred now...hours to go!! Excited and nervous for today

Good luck goingforit! Sending you positive vibes!!!


----------



## star25

Kat, could it be a bfp line? How dark is it? I've never had a trigger so very knowledgeable on it 

When are all the next transfers? Sorry I've got a bit lost and is it just kat pupo at the moment?


----------



## goingforit

I'm officially pupo!!


----------



## Cookieb

Congrats goingforit!


----------



## wannabeprego

The results are in from my US today!! check out the last page of my poll!! :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html


----------



## goingforit

Very exciting news! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## mannawr

wannabeprego said:


> The results are in from my US today!! check out the last page of my poll!! :happydance:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2414271-poll-many-babies-am-cooking.html

Awesome news, wannabeprego!!! So exciting!


----------



## star25

Wannabe I'm so happy for you!!!!! Well done xx

Goingforit congratulations on being pupo! When is otd? Lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Goingforit - congrats on being PUPO!! When are you testing!

Kat - is it very strong line? Trigger will fade if that's what it is

Wannabe - so exiting!!! Knew it!! 

Manna - welcome! I should be having EC next week all being well so we shouldn't be far apart!


----------



## goingforit

star25 said:


> Wannabe I'm so happy for you!!!!! Well done xx
> 
> Goingforit congratulations on being pupo! When is otd? Lots of baby dust your way xx

OTD mean test date? It's Monday 14th!


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> I'm officially pupo!!

Congrats!!!! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!!!!! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so my BW from today, 5 weeks and 4 days today was:

-ESTRADIOL	2989.43
-PROGESTERONE	>60.00
-HCG5	12,291.0

A few other details that I am finally getting a chance to sit down and mention now! The lab tech definitely saw a yolk sac in the bigger sac, 5wk 4 days one and thought she saw one in the smaller sac that was measuring 5 weeks 1 day. She wasn't sure but I did see in the lab results they sent to my RE's office that she did say they both have yolk sacs so I am assuming that in the end she felt she did see it! Fingers crossed that for my next appointment on Wednesday morning that they see 2 heart beats beating away!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Goingforit congratulations on being PUPO! 

Wannabe congrats on your two growing bubs hoping next scan sees two strong heart beats!

AFM another line today at 4dp3dt but it is a little bit lighter so probably still trigger. Lots of cramping and pulling going on down there. Hopefully good signs


----------



## star25

Hoping the best for you Kat!


----------



## KBP

Hi ladies! I took a break from BNB but popping back in to say congrats on all the BFPs and a warm welcome to all the newcomers. 

I'm currently on CD 15 waiting to ovulate. Daily bloodwork and an ultrasound tomorrow as it should be in the next couple days. 

Then 6 days after that I will have my FET. It's been nice not being on medication! Although I will have to start taking Crinone soon and the women at my clinic refer to it as the "devils cream". Oh boy...


----------



## citts733

Hoping for a BFP for you Kat! And congratulations wannabe!! Lots of good news on here. I learned yesterday that all 25 (I know!) eggs they retrieved were mature, and they were able to fertilize 24. We are doing a day 5 transfer on Sunday, planning to transfer 2 embryos. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## xx Emily xx

wow Citts that's amazing! Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Kat_F

Not long now citts! Let us know how you went

KBP I'm on crinone it is pretty gross. The things we do!

BFN today so trigger gone! Hope that line comes back for real now. I'll test every day...


----------



## citts733

how many dpt are you now Kat? fingers crossed!


----------



## wannabeprego

I just felt a small gush of fluid this afternoon and it was a bit unusual. I went to the bathroom and it was a gush of red blood! :cry::nope: I am nervous but I am not freaking out. I am not having any cramping or anything with it, so that is a good sign. I am wondering if the ultrasound tech irritated my cervix yesterday. My RE's office just wanted to know how many sacs were in my uterus and if they had yolk sac/fetal pole heart beats and that is all. But the tech was going to town and putting pressure on my cervix, she looked at my ovaries, and measured my cervix, I have no idea why all of that extra Sh** was needed, GRrrrrrr!!! I should of told her to stop doing all of the extra crap!!!! :growlmad::nope: She apologized for the pressure!!! I had to push on my stomach so she could see my ovaries. Lordy!! So now I am guessing this is from her now today. Only other thing I can think of is irritation from the vaginal medication, the progesterone or estrogen causing irritation to my cervix!!! Lordy!! I am trying to stay calm!! I have my scan next wednesday. I don't think that there is anything that I can do, other than ask for a scan sooner, but I think that I will just wait until Wednesday, unless the bleeding gets heavy and I start cramping, or having pain!! 

I had spotting with my first pregnanct with my twins but everything was okay, so I am praying that this is nothing to worry about!! Please keep me and my two beans in your thoughts and prayers!! :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

Kat_F said:


> Not long now citts! Let us know how you went
> 
> KBP I'm on crinone it is pretty gross. The things we do!
> 
> BFN today so trigger gone! Hope that line comes back for real now. I'll test every day...

Good luck!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:



citts733 said:


> Hoping for a BFP for you Kat! And congratulations wannabe!! Lots of good news on here. I learned yesterday that all 25 (I know!) eggs they retrieved were mature, and they were able to fertilize 24. We are doing a day 5 transfer on Sunday, planning to transfer 2 embryos. Can't hardly wait.


wow, that is an awesome fertilization report!!!:thumbup: I hope you have a lot of embryos left over to freeze!!! Good luck to you for your transfer!! I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust::dust:



KBP said:


> Hi ladies! I took a break from BNB but popping back in to say congrats on all the BFPs and a warm welcome to all the newcomers.
> 
> I'm currently on CD 15 waiting to ovulate. Daily bloodwork and an ultrasound tomorrow as it should be in the next couple days.
> 
> Then 6 days after that I will have my FET. It's been nice not being on medication! Although I will have to start taking Crinone soon and the women at my clinic refer to it as the "devils cream". Oh boy...

Good luck with your upcoming FET! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Aww thinking of you wannabe xx I'm sure it's nothing maybe excess and if has stopped then all must be ok x..

Cit i am 5dp3dt today.


----------



## goingforit

Wishing you all the best Kat...I started my testing today at 2dpo of 5dt...bfn...I know it's still really early so I'm not going to worry about it. 

Wannabe you are probably absolutely right...there are so many factors that can be causing some bleeding which are totally fine...try not to think the worst....it's fair you are feeling fine I would say it is one of the things you mentioned. 

KBT - wishing you all the best for your FET and beat of luck with the devil's cream...I have no idea what it's like but obviously the clinic don't make it sound good!

Citts...that's amazing news. I hope they all continue to progress well. Wishing you all the best for your transfer on Sunday. 

How is everyone else getting on? 

Fx for many more Bfps this month!!


----------



## star25

Hope you are OK today wannabe, I had it with dd because of the pessaries, try to rest when it's possible xx


----------



## star25

Good luck with the upcoming testing kat and goingforit 

Hooe all goes well Sunday citts, have you had anymore updates on the embryos? 

Kbt, good luck with your cycle, I had crinone with my first fet, it did leak quite a bit when it built up, especially after bfp and it was all sorts of colours which scared the hell out of me!


----------



## citts733

Thinking of you wannabe. Let us know how the scan goes Wednesday and how you're doing up til then. Hoping everything is all good.


----------



## citts733

Thank you star! Heard this AM that we have 22 embryos still going strong. 2 others are at 4 cells 3 days out and they may catch up if they were the last to be injected, but otherwise they are out of the running.



star25 said:


> Good luck with the upcoming testing kat and goingforit
> 
> Hooe all goes well Sunday citts, have you had anymore updates on the embryos?
> 
> Kbt, good luck with your cycle, I had crinone with my first fet, it did leak quite a bit when it built up, especially after bfp and it was all sorts of colours which scared the hell out of me!


----------



## star25

That's amazing citts!


----------



## mannawr

Congrats goingforit!
KBP wishing you good luck with your upcoming FET! I am right behind you :)
Kat_F good luck with your testing! Hope you see a dark line soon!
Thinking of you wannabe and hoping everything is ok (I'm sure it is!)
xxEmilyxx YAY, we can be TWW buddies :) 

AFM, just started my Estrace pills on Monday and waiting for my next appointment on Wednesday. Waiting, waiting, waiting... so much time spent waiting :).


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls!! Thank you so much for checking in on me! :hugs::hugs: The red spotting turned to a light pink spotting when I wiped overnight, it was very light barely spotting on my panty liner. This morning it is dark brown dried old blood once again only there when I wipe, a tiny bit on my panty liner, so it is slowing down, thank goodness! The little tiny hunky pieces that were in the toilet when I was using the bathroom are the progesterone/crinone suppositories. It gets all clumpy in there and I noticed that the color has changed depending on the blood spotting that I was having, so I think that is the cause of that! Sorry, I know it is gross and TMI, but I am feeling more relaxed today since it is better today!


----------



## star25

My progesterone used to come out like that wannabe, so scary but glad you are OK today 

Man, hope the Waiting goes quick, it seems like it's all we do! Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## citts733

so glad you are feeling more relaxed, wannabe! thinking of you over what is sure to be a long weekend.


----------



## goingforit

Hi Ladies...with the progesterone suppositories...how soon after starting them did you notice some blood? I had some blood when I wiped earlier and I'm wondering if this could be because of them.


----------



## Kat_F

So glad you are feeling better wannabe. I am sure all is well maybe you had excess blood in there that your embies didn't need so your body expelled it. Next time tell the us tech to be gentle they don't get it sometimes.

Goingforit hoping your signs are implantation... still too early for us yet for any true result... 

So im 6dp3dt. And my line hasn't really gone away. It just varies in darkness and how long to show on the frer. Today it's very faint still but came up after 3 mins. A real squinter. Hopefully it will darken up.


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> Hi Ladies...with the progesterone suppositories...how soon after starting them did you notice some blood? I had some blood when I wiped earlier and I'm wondering if this could be because of them.

I have been on the crinone gel applicators/progesterone suppositories since my transfer, so several weeks. My spotting just started yesterday, but I don't know if it is because of the crinone or something else. My RE did warn me that the crinone can irritate your cervix and cause spotting though so that could be it, and it can affect everyone differently. Did you just transfer your frostie or was this a fresh cycle hun? How heavy was the bleeding?




Kat_F said:


> So glad you are feeling better wannabe. I am sure all is well maybe you had excess blood in there that your embies didn't need so your body expelled it. Next time tell the us tech to be gentle they don't get it sometimes.
> 
> Goingforit hoping your signs are implantation... still too early for us yet for any true result...
> 
> So im 6dp3dt. And my line hasn't really gone away. It just varies in darkness and how long to show on the frer. Today it's very faint still but came up after 3 mins. A real squinter. Hopefully it will darken up.

Thank you so much hun!:hugs: How exciting about you getting a second line!:happydance: Fingers crossed that it gets nice and dark for you! Good luck! :dust::dust: Can you post a pic??? We would love to see!!!!!:haha::thumbup:


----------



## mara16jade

I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound, bloodwork and to learn how to do injections. Sooo incredibly scared and nervous about the injections. I start tomorrow night.

Does it matter what time you start injections? We're trying to figure out how to juggle injections and our two year old. He'll be awake for one of the injections (either morning or night). I'm sure my dr and nurse will go over it tomorrow, but I'm wondering if it matters what time we start so long as they're still spaced out 12 hours apart. Hmm

Any tips, tricks or suggestions for the injections?


----------



## goingforit

wannabeprego said:


> goingforit said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...with the progesterone suppositories...how soon after starting them did you notice some blood? I had some blood when I wiped earlier and I'm wondering if this could be because of them.
> 
> I have been on the crinone gel applicators/progesterone suppositories since my transfer, so several weeks. My spotting just started yesterday, but I don't know if it is because of the crinone or something else. My RE did warn me that the crinone can irritate your cervix and cause spotting though so that could be it, and it can affect everyone differently. Did you just transfer your frostie or was this a fresh cycle hun? How heavy was the bleeding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat_F said:
> 
> 
> So glad you are feeling better wannabe. I am sure all is well maybe you had excess blood in there that your embies didn't need so your body expelled it. Next time tell the us tech to be gentle they don't get it sometimes.
> 
> Goingforit hoping your signs are implantation... still too early for us yet for any true result...
> 
> So im 6dp3dt. And my line hasn't really gone away. It just varies in darkness and how long to show on the frer. Today it's very faint still but came up after 3 mins. A real squinter. Hopefully it will darken up.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much hun!:hugs: How exciting about you getting a second line!:happydance: Fingers crossed that it gets nice and dark for you! Good luck! :dust::dust: Can you post a pic??? We would love to see!!!!!:haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

This was a frostie of a top grade 5 day blastocyst. It wasn't a big amount at all and it wasn't bright red but definitely blood. I'm now 3 dp5dt. 

Kat- fx your line continues to darken....I await the day I get two lines...I will be delighted after all the years I've POAS and seen a bfn.


----------



## goingforit

mara16jade said:


> I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound, bloodwork and to learn how to do injections. Sooo incredibly scared and nervous about the injections. I start tomorrow night.
> 
> Does it matter what time you start injections? We're trying to figure out how to juggle injections and our two year old. He'll be awake for one of the injections (either morning or night). I'm sure my dr and nurse will go over it tomorrow, but I'm wondering if it matters what time we start so long as they're still spaced out 12 hours apart. Hmm
> 
> Any tips, tricks or suggestions for the injections?

Hi maria16Jade...best of luck with your ilupxikign cycle. I'm in the UK but my injections need to be the same time daily. Sorry I cannot be of much help with that. 

I found that injecting the contents in slowly whilst the needle was in worked best for me but I'm sure everyone is different. Ice packs can be used first to number the area...I think this is more of a mindset thing . Wishing you all the best!


----------



## star25

Good luck mara, I used to just do mine in the morning, after the first couple you will be quite quick at them so don't worry 

Goingforit, my spotting was after my bfp but can't remember exactly when 

Looking forward to seeing some bfps, yours sounds promising kat!


----------



## Kat_F

7dp3dt it was BFN today. I know it's early but I can't help feeling my little embie tried hard early but has run out of puff. I hope that's not the case but my rational mind knows I could probably expect to see something today. Not a good day for me today.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## star25

Like you said Kat it is early and it can all change so quick, what test did you use? X


----------



## mara16jade

Just finished day 1 of injections. Wow, that was scary!! Gonal F didn't hurt at all, but menopur did!!

Kat, I hope this is it for you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## star25

Well done mara and lots of luck!


----------



## goingforit

Kat it's still early...stay positive. 

The first one is always the worst Mara....now you know what to expect I'm sure you'll find it easier. 

I've somehow managed to put my back out so in some discomfort...i suppose the back pain will keep my mind off any 'possible symtoms'. 

Watched a beautiful firework display from the comfort of my own home last night.


----------



## Kat_F

The fireworks sound awesome goingforit.

Well done mara they don't hurt much and only for a few seconds if that. It gets easier from here.

Thanks ladies for your support. I tested am and pm with frer that show early positives and in comparison to yesterday's very faint one which could even be grey evap, today's are one line only. Still hoping tomorrow ight show something. Have had a positive on 11dp3dt that turned into my son years ago, hoping it is history repeating. I'll post tomorrow and promise a pic if there's two lines


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies congratulations to the new bfp's & good luck to those who are starting their journey's. 

Need some truthful advice about my situation..Had an early scan last week at what should be 6 weeks 6 days but they couldn't see anything.&#128531; According to the sonographer who had no bedside manner there is a small area measuring 8mm x 5mm x 5mm in my womb and in her words 'she should be able to see something at this stage'. &#128532;

Saw a nurse who explained things in a nicer manner. They did a beta which came back at 4975 & she said they were happy with that & that they'll repeat the scan in 2 weeks. She also said embryo could have implanted late & it was only a month since ET so quite early to see baby. With my 1st IVF we saw the sac, fetal pole & beating heart by this stage. 

Does anyone have any experience of this with a healthy baby at the end? I'm so worried & praying that embryo/baby is developing as it should.&#128150;


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Lexus, i am not sure what they expect... i have everything crossed for you and so sorry the nurse wasn't clearer with you how upsetting


----------



## star25

Hi lexus, sorry I do not have any experience with this but the fact you have great numbers is a good sign, it's quite possible the nurse is right and you just need a bit more time to see baby on the scan 
When is the next one? It does sound like the next one you will see more xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lexus, good luck for your next US in a few weeks! I hope you see a healthy baby with heart beat for the next appointment! Big hugs to you! :hugs: since your HCG NUMBERS are so good please stay hopeful! :hugs: did they do a vaginal US OR ONE on your stomach?


@kat, good luck Hun! I hope your BFP IS right around the corner! :dust: 

@mara, great job with your first injections! :thumbup: try icing your stomach before the injections. It helps with the burning/ stinging! I always did my injections right after my twins went to bed after 8pm or so! It was easier when they were in bed and no distractions! Pretty much you just need to do the injections around the same time everyday! Good luck!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies! 

Lexus - hope next scan goes well, I remember when I had DD being told that it was common before 7 weeks not to see a heartbeat. The clinic I'm at now won't even scan until 8 weeks 

Kat - it's still early, got everything crossed for you! 


AFM - I had a scan on Friday. 1 follicle 19mm, 1 16mm, 2 14mm and 3 8-10mm
They wanted me to extend my menopur and cetrotide over the weekend. I've got a scan tomorrow and hopefully the 14mm follicles will be 16mm. All being well will trigger tomorrow night for egg collection on weds. Will have a 2dt on Friday because of lack of eggs. 

I'm going to be using time lapse technology where they video the embryos continuously from the moment the egg and sperm are mixed. They can look at how well the embryos fertilise and how long it takes for the cells to divide, so they can pick the best embryos early on. They don't want the embryos that divide too fast or too slow. It's very clever.


----------



## goingforit

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Lexus - hope next scan goes well, I remember when I had DD being told that it was common before 7 weeks not to see a heartbeat. The clinic I'm at now won't even scan until 8 weeks
> 
> Kat - it's still early, got everything crossed for you!
> 
> 
> AFM - I had a scan on Friday. 1 follicle 19mm, 1 16mm, 2 14mm and 3 8-10mm
> They wanted me to extend my menopur and cetrotide over the weekend. I've got a scan tomorrow and hopefully the 14mm follicles will be 16mm. All being well will trigger tomorrow night for egg collection on weds. Will have a 2dt on Friday because of lack of eggs.
> 
> I'm going to be using time lapse technology where they video the embryos continuously from the moment the egg and sperm are mixed. They can look at how well the embryos fertilise and how long it takes for the cells to divide, so they can pick the best embryos early on. They don't want the embryos that divide too fast or too slow. It's very clever.

That sounds exciting Emily...wishing you all the best for this cycle. 

Lexus I cannot even begin to imagine how you are feeling...hugs. however that beta is great so stay positive knowing that the number is so good.

I feel like I am having some symptoms but I know this could all be the Meds. However I'm feeling positive. 4dp5dt today...another week to wait until the clinics test date although I am doing my own. 

Anyone got any opinions on blue v pink dye tests?


----------



## Kat_F

8dp3dt BFN today on frer. No evap and I used FMU. My ovaries are sore and I'm hot from the crinone. But no other symptoms. Still early I know but have always had a BFP by now with past BFPs. Will test again tomorrow. Googling 8dp3dt bfn shows very little success... I have 1 frosty left after this.

Emily that's awesome how exciting and your follies sound like they're behaving.

Goingforit I use frer which are sensitive or HCG of 6 and pink, so will pick up a very early bfp. Blue dye ones haven't been kind to me.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Emily, that sounds like a great plan! Fingers crossed that your transfer goes great, you get a BFP and you have some embryos left over to freeze! Good luck! :dust::dust:

@goingforit, Pink dye are the best tests! I hate blue dye, they suck and I got a false positive on one before so I will never buy a blue dye test again! Next to the FRER, the most sensitive tests I have ever used are the pink handled IC's with the word HCG in red written on them. I got them on Amazon. With both of my pregnancies I got my first positives on them, even before FRER and they are way cheaper. Here is a link to the ones I like! Good luck! :dust::dust:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AOMAOG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are really sensitive and I used them to test out my trigger shot and got my BFP on them first before any other tests!


----------



## goingforit

Thanks ladies...I have some blue dyes which have come up as positives for the past two days and tosay is darker and clearer than yesterday's but I will buy some pink ones and check as I have never been pregnant and don't want to get excited if it could just be a false result. I'm only 5pdo so I know it's still really early anyhow . 

When is your appointment wanna? Been thinking of you. Hope you are feeling okay x


----------



## star25

Emily good luck with ec this week and transfer Fri, very exciting, will be thinking of you 

Goingforit, I used frer and some pink dye cheapie that were awfuuand showing practically bfn for days where a frer had a dark line, sounds very promising! 

Kat, I hope you get your bfp, there emis still time for things to change


----------



## KBP

Thanks wannabe for the link, I'm definitely going to be buying them. My 6 day, FET is scheduled for November 12, this coming Saturday. 

I'm only taking crinone so I don't think that medication would give me a false positive like a trigger shot would. Other than that, no medications for this cycle. I don't want to test too early and get a negative, so when would I start seeing a line if I was pregnant?


----------



## Kat_F

Goingforit sounds like a BFP to me! Getting darker is not trigger! Hope this is it for you. I have everything crossed!

I swear I saw a hint of a line in my PM test today. But then I checked yesterdays and it was also tricking me. Why is POAS so cruel. Let's see what tomorrow shows.


----------



## goingforit

Kat_F said:


> Goingforit sounds like a BFP to me! Getting darker is not trigger! Hope this is it for you. I have everything crossed!
> 
> I swear I saw a hint of a line in my PM test today. But then I checked yesterdays and it was also tricking me. Why is POAS so cruel. Let's see what tomorrow shows.

I didn't have a trigger as it was a FET but as it's blue it may not mean anything. Have ordered some frer so when they arrive I can test with them....the wait is so hard! Lol.


----------



## goingforit

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## mannawr

Good luck Kat_F!!! Those tests will play tricks on the eyes because you want to see that line so much BUT that doesn't mean one wasn't there :)!


----------



## star25

Everything crossed for you ladies! We need pics!


----------



## xx Emily xx

:cry: 

So I've now got 5 follicles big enough for collection on weds... But my endometrial lining has gone from 7.3mm to 6mm so isn't thick enough for transfer. 

I've been put on sildenafil (viagra) 25mg tablet once a day to see if it helps. They will check my lining at egg collection but if there's no improvement then any embryos I get will be frozen for FET at later date.


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Emily. I hope it all works out. Five isn't horrible, that's till enough for a FET. :hugs:


----------



## mannawr

xx Emily xx said:


> :cry:
> 
> So I've now got 5 follicles big enough for collection on weds... But my endometrial lining has gone from 7.3mm to 6mm so isn't thick enough for transfer.
> 
> I've been put on sildenafil (viagra) 25mg tablet once a day to see if it helps. They will check my lining at egg collection but if there's no improvement then any embryos I get will be frozen for FET at later date.

I'm sure you have heard the saying, "all you need is one!" 

5 is plenty! :thumbup:


----------



## goingforit

Good luck with it all Emily...you only need 1. I know it's annoying to hear but I was hospitalised with ohss and then had only one to freeze which is the cycle I'm on now...stay positive. 

How can I upload pics...it says it's too big...I'm trying!!


----------



## goingforit

This evenings test. I know it's still not an frer but it's pink dye...

I can see the line as can my husband...can anyone else?
 



Attached Files:







20161107_185124-240x575.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> Thanks ladies...I have some blue dyes which have come up as positives for the past two days and tosay is darker and clearer than yesterday's but I will buy some pink ones and check as I have never been pregnant and don't want to get excited if it could just be a false result. I'm only 5pdo so I know it's still really early anyhow .
> 
> When is your appointment wanna? Been thinking of you. Hope you are feeling okay x

Good luck, I think if you have more than one clear dark blue second line than it is most likely your BFP! :thumbup: It doesn't hurt to confirm on another test though! Good luck and sticky baby dust! :dust::dust: My US is this Wednesday in the morning! Thanks for asking how I was doing! :hugs: Can we see your tests? Us girls love to look at tests! :winkwink:

I have a cold, and a soar throat so that sucks! I haven't had any more bleeding so for now it has stopped! :thumbup: 



KBP said:


> Thanks wannabe for the link, I'm definitely going to be buying them. My 6 day, FET is scheduled for November 12, this coming Saturday.
> 
> I'm only taking crinone so I don't think that medication would give me a false positive like a trigger shot would. Other than that, no medications for this cycle. I don't want to test too early and get a negative, so when would I start seeing a line if I was pregnant?

Yes, those IC's are the best and super cheap! My favorite!! :thumbup: No crinone won't give a false positive! I got my BFP early at about 5 days past transfer but I am also pregnant with twins. I would say anytime after 5 days past transfer you could see a BFP, but don't get discouraged if it takes some time for your BFP to show. Good luck! I hope that you get a BFP! :dust::dust:





Kat_F said:


> Goingforit sounds like a BFP to me! Getting darker is not trigger! Hope this is it for you. I have everything crossed!
> 
> I swear I saw a hint of a line in my PM test today. But then I checked yesterdays and it was also tricking me. Why is POAS so cruel. Let's see what tomorrow shows.

Good luck! I hope it is the start of your BFP!! :dust::dust:



xx Emily xx said:


> :cry:
> 
> So I've now got 5 follicles big enough for collection on weds... But my endometrial lining has gone from 7.3mm to 6mm so isn't thick enough for transfer.
> 
> I've been put on sildenafil (viagra) 25mg tablet once a day to see if it helps. They will check my lining at egg collection but if there's no improvement then any embryos I get will be frozen for FET at later date.

Are you on estrogen? Estrogen is what I have used to help my lining get thick? I am so sorry that your lining isn't very thick! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck I hope it thickens up so you can do the transfer now!! :dust::dust: 

5 should be plenty so you can have some for transfer and to freeze! After all, all you need is one!! Good luck!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## goingforit

These are my two blues...ran out of them now so didn't do one of these today.
 



Attached Files:







20161107_190141-320x240.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## star25

Goingforit I had real trouble with the pics, I had to keep cropping them to make them small enough but then they went blurry but it was all I could do 

Emily, try not to worry, I know freezing all is seems like another long wait I had to do it myself because of ohss and I was so frustrated but fets have better success rates and I am.so glad I waiter as it worked, chin up lovely you're nearly there xx


----------



## goingforit

goingforit said:


> This evenings test. I know it's still not an frer but it's pink dye...
> 
> I can see the line as can my husband...can anyone else?

I've been very thirsty today and my urine wasn't very strong tonight so I'm surprised I saw anything...however I know it's only weak. Fx it sticks!


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> This evenings test. I know it's still not an frer but it's pink dye...
> 
> I can see the line as can my husband...can anyone else?

Yes, I see it!!! BFP!!!! :happydance::thumbup: Fingers crossed it continues to get nice and dark for you!! I tweaked your pic and included it in this post! I hope you don't mind, but I made it easier to see the second line!! :dust::dust: Congrats hun!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> These are my two blues...ran out of them now so didn't do one of these today.

I see it hun!! Congrats!! I am not a fan of blue dye, but since you got it on more than one and also on the pink dye, I am calling a BFP!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you! I hope it gets nice and dark!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## goingforit

wannabeprego said:


> goingforit said:
> 
> 
> This evenings test. I know it's still not an frer but it's pink dye...
> 
> I can see the line as can my husband...can anyone else?
> 
> Yes, I see it!!! BFP!!!! :happydance::thumbup: Fingers crossed it continues to get nice and dark for you!! I tweaked your pic and included it in this post! I hope you don't mind, but I made it easier to see the second line!! :dust::dust: Congrats hun!!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 973793Click to expand...

Thanks...no I don't mind at all...how did you change it?! ..this is truly a miracle so I just hope that it sticks.

These lines have been a dream...it's my trying not to be too excited yet. Thanks


----------



## xx Emily xx

Goingforit - I Def see it too, even without tweaking! 


It's not the wait that I'm worrying about now, she told me I would only have a third of the chance of live birth than they've given me at the moment. I don't like the odds!!


----------



## goingforit

Oh Emily I'm so sorry to hear this. I really hope you are in the third that will make it. 

When is your next appointment?


----------



## xx Emily xx

goingforit said:


> Oh Emily I'm so sorry to hear this. I really hope you are in the third that will make it.
> 
> When is your next appointment?

Egg collection is weds and they will check my lining then


----------



## star25

Congratulations goingforit! Wonderful news x


----------



## KBP

Great lines goingforit!!!!


----------



## citts733

Congrats goingforit so exciting!!

And so hoping your lining thickens in time for transfer, Emily. The waiting part of this process is the hardest part, I think. It can be torturous.

We did the embryo transfer on Sunday! Transferred 2 fresh embryos, one at 4AA AND the other was 3AA. I think they had 9 to freeze. REALLY hope it works. Going to try and hold off on POAS until next Sunday or Monday before my HCG blood test next Tuesday. Waiting is the worst!!


----------



## mannawr

citts733 said:


> Congrats goingforit so exciting!!
> 
> And so hoping your lining thickens in time for transfer, Emily. The waiting part of this process is the hardest part, I think. It can be torturous.
> 
> We did the embryo transfer on Sunday! Transferred 2 fresh embryos, one at 4AA AND the other was 3AA. I think they had 9 to freeze. REALLY hope it works. Going to try and hold off on POAS until next Sunday or Monday before my HCG blood test next Tuesday. Waiting is the worst!!

Congrats Citts! Awesome news!!! And yes, waiting is the pits!


----------



## Kat_F

Great news citts! Hope those little fellas snuggle in for you.

9dp3dt and BFN for me. Boooo. I have two tests left so I will keep testing but by now I know it's all over for me this cycle. 1 frosty left and that'll be me for the year. So this year I've had one mc at 8 weeks followed by BFN on a frosty, a no fertilisation cycle, and now this. Expensive and disappointing, but that's IVF for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Citts, congrats on being pupo! Good luck! :dust::dust:

@Kat, Sorry about the BFN! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I am still holding out hope for your BFP!!! I am still sending good luck wishes your way!! :dust::dust:


----------



## mara16jade

Have any of you done ivf with genetic testing (pgs)? I'm on day 3 of stims, and egg retrieval should be end of next week I think. We're doing IVF with icsi and pgs. We're undiagnosed infertility (not sure wth happened since conceiving our son took 2 tries). :(

I'm just wondering if any of you have experiences to tell with a similar situation and/or know statistics on it? My dr days transfering one healthy embryo gives 50-60% chance. I was hoping for higher. And Dr. Google says it's closer to 70-80%...so who knows. I'm just so scared. Ugh.


----------



## goingforit

Well done Citts...it's amazing they've got so many to freeze. The thing with ivf is you just don't know what you are going to end up with no matter how many eggs. From my 11 retrieved, only 1 progressed to the 5day blastocyst. 

Kat...sorry you've got a bfn...just remember that they all implant at different stages so you may still just be testing too early. Bug hugs...sending lots of positivity and baby dust your way. 

Mara...I'm afraid I've got no knowledge of this. I'm unexplained fertility but when doing our ivf they did some natural ivf and some isci and none of our natural ivf took which shows why we have never conceived. 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## star25

Citts, wow great number and good luck for testing, yay!

Mara, sorry I do not have any experience with this 

Kat, sorry about the bfn and all you have been through this year, I really hope it changes to a bfp, I know it still can xx


----------



## Kat_F

I just found your pics goingforit what awesome bfps! So good to get this far and get those lovely lines. Thank you for your kind words x


----------



## mannawr

Kat: Hoping you still get a BFP! 

Mara: I have gone down the PGS road, still going down it in fact. My doc only does FETs with PGS. The first one was kind of a bummer. I had only 2 embryos make it to testing and both came back abnormal (trisomy). We are unexplained, so this seemed to clear things up for us. We decided to try one more time and got much better results! We had 5 embies make it to testing and ALL 5 were normal! 

We transferred one earlier this year, and got a BFP, but unfortunately it ended in a chemical. We just started another cycle (second monitoring appointment tomorrow to track lining and make sure my ovaries are still quiet) and doc is transferring 2 this time. We are keeping all of our fingers and toes crossed!!!

Probably not exactly what you wanted to hear from an end goal standpoint, but PGS gave us our first BFP from any of our IVF cycles and we feel very fortunate to still have 4 healthy frosties to work with.


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you for sharing your story! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

goingforit said:


> These are my two blues...ran out of them now so didn't do one of these today.

That's a def BFP congrats!


----------



## Ellie Bean

mara16jade said:


> Have any of you done ivf with genetic testing (pgs)? I'm on day 3 of stims, and egg retrieval should be end of next week I think. We're doing IVF with icsi and pgs. We're undiagnosed infertility (not sure wth happened since conceiving our son took 2 tries). :(
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of you have experiences to tell with a similar situation and/or know statistics on it? My dr days transfering one healthy embryo gives 50-60% chance. I was hoping for higher. And Dr. Google says it's closer to 70-80%...so who knows. I'm just so scared. Ugh.

We did pgs testing on our embryos and we got pregnant with our first frozen embryo transfer and I am now pregnant with our second baby from our pgs tested embryos if you can afford it I say do it for the peace of mind knowing that your little embryos are all normal.


----------



## goingforit

Thank you everyone. My frers are apparently in the post and due to arrive from Friday so fx I still get a line when they arrive. Clinic require me to test on Monday so think that's when I'll really believe it. 

My 'symptoms' include; sore boobs, thirst, weeing more often (although I'm drinking quite a lot as I'm thirsty), backache is possibly linked and cramping like periods. How many of these are in my head I dunno but this is what I've noticed. 

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow wannabe...let us know how you get on...will be sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## mara16jade

Can I ask you ladies a few questions?

1) What symptoms or discomforts did you get leading up to egg retrieval? 

2)How many follicles did you have, and how many eggs were retrieved? 

3)Of the eggs retrieved, how many fertilized and made it to blast?

Thank you!!

Right now, I have 27 follicles total. They said it's possible more may grow, but I'm thinking 27 will be my number going into egg retrieval. FX I still have that many (and are good sizes!) in a week!


----------



## goingforit

Morning ladies....


It doesn't appear to be getting any darker on my Internet cheapies so I'm wondering whether they're not really positives. The hcg should be doubking every 2 days shouldtn it? This is this mornings at 7dpo. 

Hoping my frers come soon as I know I can trust them. 

Mara... I had som3tjing stupid like 43 follicles. Kissing ovaries so somewhat sore before hand. They retrieved 11 eggs. Of those, they split some for isci and some natural ivf. I belive it was 3 ivf and 6 isci...I need to check my journal....back in a min...
 



Attached Files:







20161109_053110-240x320.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## goingforit

So... 3 went for natural ivf and 6 were mature enough for isci. Of those, the natural ivf didn't do anything and 3 of those with isci fertilised. 

Sadly as the days progressed, only 2 made it to day 3 and only 1 to day 5. 

As I was in hospital with ohss they cancelled transfer and froze my 1. Which is what I've now had put back in. 

Good luck with it all...everyone is different. I was lucky to have 1 to freeze although at the time I think I found that hard.


----------



## star25

Goingforit, seriously do not worry about those horrible tests, they are exactly the ones I used and at 12dpo even I didn't have line on them that I would have called a positive and the frers on the same day were dark, I bet if you done a frer today it would be so different 
I used these tests with dd and they weren't too bad but this time horrendous xx


----------



## star25

My lines weren't even as dark as yours on them and my frers were, I eventually got a line on one about 14/15dpo but it still wasn't fantastic or what I would have expected


----------



## star25

Mara 
1) I didn't feel too much discomfort before ec 

2) had 35 follicles and 21 eggs collected 

3) 20 fertilised, 8 made it to blast and all froze due to ohss transfer was delayed


----------



## Kat_F

Goingforit you will like frer better. A line is a line and the darkness thing is dependent on so many things like how dilute is your pee etc.

Well ladies, you'll be pleased to hear I got a very faint line today at 10dp3dt, 6pm. Little fella has survived and is kicking on. I felt it was weird I've always ot BFP on fresh cycles even if it didn't make a baby always a bfp. Well this is a faint one, but hey a line is a line! I am as shocked about it as I am Trump winning!


----------



## star25

Yay kat! That's fantastic news, did you use a frer? So happy x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations Kat!


So things haven't gone great today. 

7 eggs collected, will found out about fertilisation in the morning. 

Lining had gone down to 5.2mm so cant have transfer. 
I've got to have a hysteroscopy soon. Then will start on decapeptyl to keep endometriosis at bay. I'll then start buserelin and estro-something in January ready for transfer in February. Nurses told me to phone them tomorrow afternoon to talk time scales etc.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Star and Emily yes and only Frer for me don't trust the others.

Thinking of you Emily... let us know your fertlization


----------



## star25

Well done on ec Emily, don't feel discouraged, rest and enjoy yourself for the next couple of months ready for transfer in Feb, my time scales were about the same as yours for dd after ivf end of Oct I had transfer in Feb and all worked out for the best 
Hope you feel OK xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

mara16jade said:


> Can I ask you ladies a few questions?
> 
> 1) What symptoms or discomforts did you get leading up to egg retrieval?
> 
> 2)How many follicles did you have, and how many eggs were retrieved?
> 
> 3)Of the eggs retrieved, how many fertilized and made it to blast?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Right now, I have 27 follicles total. They said it's possible more may grow, but I'm thinking 27 will be my number going into egg retrieval. FX I still have that many (and are good sizes!) in a week!

1. I had pretty severe bloating and tenderness in ovaries hard to move from side to side bc uncomfortable. 
2. I'm unsure actual# of follicles but we got 27 eggs. 
3. We had 6 embryos make it to day 5 blasts and of the 6 only 4 were PGS normal.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Kat_F said:


> Goingforit you will like frer better. A line is a line and the darkness thing is dependent on so many things like how dilute is your pee etc.
> 
> Well ladies, you'll be pleased to hear I got a very faint line today at 10dp3dt, 6pm. Little fella has survived and is kicking on. I felt it was weird I've always ot BFP on fresh cycles even if it didn't make a baby always a bfp. Well this is a faint one, but hey a line is a line! I am as shocked about it as I am Trump winning!

Congrats Kat that's wonderful!


----------



## goingforit

Kat that's great...we can be bump buddies and will likely be due around the same time.

My Frer arrived today....beautiful! Now I believe it. 7dp5dt picture!
 



Attached Files:







20161109_175231-480x640.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## star25

Yay goingforit! Congratulations again x


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so I will start out with the positives, I like the OB DR, he is very nice, soft spoken and has a calming quality! He is a petite, short thin guy, he might be Asian or Philippine. The great news is that I liked him right away once we started talking. I told him about my IVF cycle, and history up to this point. We talked about my short cervix and he suggested a cerclage before I could even bring it up! So he is 100% on board with the cerclage. He told me that it was optional to do a US since it was early and I had once last week,but I asked to have one because I told him I was worried about the smaller twin's growth and I was anxious to see heart beats. 

So here are my ultrasound pictures. I will start out with the good news, the baby that was measuring on track looks great, we saw fetal pole, yolk sac and a healthy heart beat, beating away! :thumbup: The smaller one was still smaller with no heart beat and the DR didn't think he even saw a yolk sac. The second one was harder to see because of the positioning and the Dr said even though his bedside US machine is okay it isn't that great. So he was concerned with the development/growth of the second one. He gave me a RX to have a US done at another place with a better US machine to verify what is going on with the second sac. I scheduled the next US for next friday 11/18 at 12:15. So keep your fingers crossed and keep the second twin in your thoughts/prayers. Although most likely the second one just probably isn't going to make it and it will probably be just one baby. 





So I am of course disappointed that the second twin might not grow and progress, but in a way I am happy that the one twin is healthy/ growing good with a strong heart beat! :thumbup: So it is mixed emotions. DH and I were getting ready for twins again and now it is looking like it might just be one baby! 

My next OB appointment is Wednesday the 24th in the morning.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Goingforit, Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust:

@Kat,Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## goingforit

Wannabe....I am glad that you really like your Dr...I think that really helps when you've got a good relationship. 
Sorry to hear that the second baby is still much smaller and that they cannot see the heartbeat...I will be praying and thinking of you...don't give up hope yet! Hugs 
Great news about the baby's heartbeat being so strong...I think it's such a precious and special thing. 

I've heard lots about scans just not picking them up so fx for Friday. My sister had this with her boy and now he's 10 months  

Big hugs x


----------



## wannabeprego

xx Emily xx said:


> Congratulations Kat!
> 
> 
> So things haven't gone great today.
> 
> 7 eggs collected, will found out about fertilisation in the morning.
> 
> Lining had gone down to 5.2mm so cant have transfer.
> I've got to have a hysteroscopy soon. Then will start on decapeptyl to keep endometriosis at bay. I'll then start buserelin and estro-something in January ready for transfer in February. Nurses told me to phone them tomorrow afternoon to talk time scales etc.

I am sorry about your lining and things not going to plan! Big hugs to you!:hugs::hugs: Good luck with your fertilization report! i hope you get a good report and have all of them left to freeze! :dust::dust: Good luck for February and with your surgery! :hugs::dust:


----------



## goingforit

Emily...well done on ec...I look forward to hearing your fertilisation results tomorrow. They are saying know that FET have higher success rates due to less strain on the body so although it must be gutting atm, don't lose hope. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Kat_F

Wannabe thinking of you and your embies.. glad that one little fella has made it to heartbeat and fingers crossed for the other little one. Feels like forever waiting for scans but I hope it brings you good news.

Well I had no line this morning! But I also had my blood test so I await results this afternoon. It is still very early though so who knows I just hope my pee was too dilute to pick up the hcg this morning and my beta is positive. That line was very very faint yesterday so it is still very early... we could be bump buddies yet goingforit... what a rolercoaster


----------



## goingforit

That's good that you get bloods and find out so soon. Got everything crossed for you...let us know how you get on!


----------



## Kat_F

Well ladies it must have been a faulty test because my beta was negative. Boooo. Cheering you all on though and will be watching for your developments...


----------



## goingforit

Oh Kat I'm so sorry to hear that. Massive hugs.


----------



## star25

Wannabe, sorry to hear of second twins develop, little one is in my thoughts and prayers though and we're all rooting for him on the next scan 
Lovy to hear of second baby's heartbeat, sending hugs to you x

Kat, oh no, I'm sorry, was very hopeful for you after yesterdays test, thinking of you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, I am so sorry hun!!! :hugs: Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Kat - I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs xx

Wannabe - thinking about you and twinnies, hoping the little one catches up soon. 


So out of the 7 eggs, 6 fertilised and have been frozen. Which is more than we were thinking so that's good. Just waiting to find out what's happening with hysteroscopy etc now.


----------



## star25

Great number Emily, well done


----------



## wannabeprego

@Emily, thank you for the well wishes! :hugs:

Awesome news about your 6 :cold:!!! That gives you plenty of chances for a BFP with a FET cycle!!! Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## mannawr

Wannabe thinking of you and wishing the best for both of your little ones!

Kat I am so sorry to hear about your beta. Sending you hugs!!! 

Emily that is a great number of frosties! Well done!

AFM it seems I will be up at bat sooner than I expected. Doc called after my monitoring appointment yesterday and said that my transfer will be on Wednesday, 11/16! Which is CD 18 - makes me a little nervous because last time it was on CD 21 and that was what was listed on the timeline they gave me at the beginning of this cycle as well.

I guess there is nothing for it but to have faith that my doc knows what he is doing. 

Time to book plane tickets to NYC!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck mannawr!
Emily great#'s! 
Wannabe sorry baby#2 is a bit behind I hope everything with baby 1 stays good!

AFM today is my last day of progesterone shots bc I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## citts733

Sounds like a lot of great news since I was last on here! Congratulations wannabe and praying for the second bb's continued growth! 

So sorry for the result, Kat! I know that must've been such a cruel thing to get the positive on the HPT and then learn it wasn't accurate. 

It's been a wild week for me. On Tuesday (after Sunday 5 day transfer of 2 high grade embryos) I started experiencing sharp, constant pain on my right side. I went to the doc and got an ultrasound, and there was a large cyst on my right ovary. Doc said it could be ovarian torsion, which is when your ovary wraps around on a mass of blood vessels connecting it to the uterus, but that if that were the case, I'd be writhing in pain and unable to talk to him if that was the case.

I went home, took some tylenol, and felt better for about an hour. The pain returned in EARNEST and I was as the doctor had said I would be, writhing in pain and sweating profusely. By the time we arrived back at the doctor, I was in a cold sweat and I could not interact with anyone. They performed an emergency laparoscopic surgery to untwist my ovary, which had twisted on itself 3 times.

The doctor said and my nurse keeps reassuring me that the embryos were not harmed and this will not affect potential implantation. I am having a hard time believing that, but articles online are even saying that early pregnancies (6 weeks and such) have survived this surgery fine.

I STUPIDLY took a pregnancy test today (4dp5dt) and got a negative. I know it's probably way too early but it really disheartened me.


----------



## mannawr

Oh no Citts! That sounds so miserable :( I hope you are recovering well and feeling better!

I'm sure your embryos will be just fine and you will get a BFP before you know it!


----------



## goingforit

Congratulations Emily...6 is a great number. 

Manna wishing you all the best I'm sure the doctors are doing what is best for you. 

Ellie Bean that is so exciting...how are you feeling about that? 

Citts so sorry to hear that...hope you are feeling better now. Everything crossed for those little embryos!!


----------



## star25

Manna, good luck with transfer on weds, very exciting 

Citts, that sounds so painful, poor you :( don't be disheartened, it's still very early


----------



## wannabeprego

mannawr said:


> Wannabe thinking of you and wishing the best for both of your little ones!
> 
> Kat I am so sorry to hear about your beta. Sending you hugs!!!
> 
> Emily that is a great number of frosties! Well done!
> 
> AFM it seems I will be up at bat sooner than I expected. Doc called after my monitoring appointment yesterday and said that my transfer will be on Wednesday, 11/16! Which is CD 18 - makes me a little nervous because last time it was on CD 21 and that was what was listed on the timeline they gave me at the beginning of this cycle as well.
> 
> I guess there is nothing for it but to have faith that my doc knows what he is doing.
> 
> Time to book plane tickets to NYC!

Thank you for the well wishes hun! :hugs: Good luck with your transfer!! I hope you get a BFP!!! :dust::dust:

How many embryos are you transferring? I also did out of town monitoring and we drove 5 hours to upstate NY for my retrieval and transfer! I live down south! :thumbup:




Ellie Bean said:


> Good luck mannawr!
> Emily great#'s!
> Wannabe sorry baby#2 is a bit behind I hope everything with baby 1 stays good!
> 
> AFM today is my last day of progesterone shots bc I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow!

Thanks hun! :hugs: Happy 10 weeks! :happydance: That is great news that you can stop the shots! I know how much of a pain they are. I think I have to stay on my meds until 12 weeks when the placenta takes over, but I don't have the shots, just vaginal progesterone and estrogen. 



citts733 said:


> Sounds like a lot of great news since I was last on here! Congratulations wannabe and praying for the second bb's continued growth!
> 
> So sorry for the result, Kat! I know that must've been such a cruel thing to get the positive on the HPT and then learn it wasn't accurate.
> 
> It's been a wild week for me. On Tuesday (after Sunday 5 day transfer of 2 high grade embryos) I started experiencing sharp, constant pain on my right side. I went to the doc and got an ultrasound, and there was a large cyst on my right ovary. Doc said it could be ovarian torsion, which is when your ovary wraps around on a mass of blood vessels connecting it to the uterus, but that if that were the case, I'd be writhing in pain and unable to talk to him if that was the case.
> 
> I went home, took some tylenol, and felt better for about an hour. The pain returned in EARNEST and I was as the doctor had said I would be, writhing in pain and sweating profusely. By the time we arrived back at the doctor, I was in a cold sweat and I could not interact with anyone. They performed an emergency laparoscopic surgery to untwist my ovary, which had twisted on itself 3 times.
> 
> The doctor said and my nurse keeps reassuring me that the embryos were not harmed and this will not affect potential implantation. I am having a hard time believing that, but articles online are even saying that early pregnancies (6 weeks and such) have survived this surgery fine.
> 
> I STUPIDLY took a pregnancy test today (4dp5dt) and got a negative. I know it's probably way too early but it really disheartened me.

Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry that you were in so much pain! :hugs: i hope that you are feeling better now!! Fingers crossed that your BFP is just around the corner! :dust::dust: Try not to get discouraged just yet because you are testing so early!! You still have time to get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## mannawr

Thanks Wannabe! We are transferring 2 PGS normal embies :) 

I thought about moving our frosties to Charlotte with us, but too much can go wrong and I wasn't willing to take the risk. I worked REALLY hard for those ;).


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm excited to not be stuck twice a day anymore but scared also. Placenta takes over progesterone production at 10 weeks per my RE'S office. I stopped at same time last time with my son but still scary don't want to mess anything up. I also get to taper of my estrogen starting today so last day of estrogen will be 11/19. Then I think I'll get to stop metformin in next week or two also.


----------



## star25

Ellie I stopped at ten weeks with dd and will do this time too, yay no meds!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Yes star is super freeing not having to make our plans around my shot schedule:)


----------



## mara16jade

mannawr said:


> Thanks Wannabe! We are transferring 2 PGS normal embies :)
> 
> I thought about moving our frosties to Charlotte with us, but too much can go wrong and I wasn't willing to take the risk. I worked REALLY hard for those ;).

How exciting! When do you transfer?

We have egg retrieval next Wednesday, and we're doing pgs testing too.


----------



## citts733

Ellie very exciting! I look so forward to getting to that point someday! :thumbup:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks citts you'll get there I'm sure of it! :) gotta keep a positive attitude thru this infertility/ ttc roller coaster.


----------



## goingforit

That's so hard Ellie. I've been having some brown spotting and very crampy, pre menstrual feelings in my stomach which has left me feeling like I'm going to get a bfn on the day of my official test. 

Did anyone else get this who is still pregnant? Monday isn't far off now!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi all, going for it yes I did. I wiped and had brown blood and thought it was all over. My girls are now 2 and I had a FET yesterday. Hold in there x


----------



## goingforit

Thank you Northernmonke for the reply...it's all such a worry as it just feels too good to be true. 

It's so encouraging to hear successful stories. All the best with your FET...hoping it gets nice and snuggly in there. Did you have 2 embies put in last time?


----------



## star25

I did too goingforit it with dd, I am sure mon will be all good, I know it's hard not to worry so just rest and keep your mind occupied reading or watching TV x


----------



## goingforit

Yes I have taken to reading a book in an attempt to distract my mind. Thank you.


----------



## Northernmonke

I had 4 rounds and bfn then to get a bfp I thought it wold be chemical or eptopic then stop developing then miscarry then ab normal then deliver too soon etc etc but then I stopped worrying as much at about 16 weeks and then much less by 24 weeks and they were perfect! I had 2 embies transfered for all my 5 fresh cycles and as the frosties are from the same cycle as my twins we went for 1 back as it has a good chance. It survived 100% and was 5BB I think so we are really hopeful and still got another in the freezer! 
Our issues came from my husband so we think I'm fine so fingers crossed. Our last cycle was IMSI and that's what made the difference for us x


----------



## goingforit

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## citts733

https://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii615/citts733/IMG_2024-2_zpsnuupvzxa.jpgI just broke down and took a test (today is 6dp5dt)....4thmu...and it's a very faint positive. Trying not to get TOO excited but I'm feeling heartened for sure!!


----------



## goingforit

Great news Citts....congratulations and hoping for future darker lines for you!!


----------



## goingforit

Add a pic!


----------



## star25

Yay I can see it even on my phone, congratulations!


----------



## citts733

I added one goingforit!


----------



## goingforit

Great line Citts....I made the mistake of mentioning my pregnancy to my mother in law tonight and her response was that she won't believe it as it's too early. No congrats at all. Plus the quote 'just remember you are not I'll, you are pregnant!' Which was apparently what she was told when she was pregnant. 

Ummm...thanks for that! 

As if I am not weary about it enough myself...not the reaction I expected.


----------



## citts733

goingforit said:


> Great line Citts....I made the mistake of mentioning my pregnancy to my mother in law tonight and her response was that she won't believe it as it's too early. No congrats at all. Plus the quote 'just remember you are not I'll, you are pregnant!' Which was apparently what she was told when she was pregnant.
> 
> Ummm...thanks for that!
> 
> As if I am not weary about it enough myself...not the reaction I expected.

Ugh so frustrating. Definitely not fun to have your joy squashed like that!! The good news is once you've got that growing beta in hand, you can shout it from the rooftops and have your celebration mirrored back to you by everyone you love.


----------



## citts733

they are getting darker/i am getting more confident!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Citts, Congrats hun! :flower: H&H 9 months to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## star25

Yay citts! So happy, can we see more pics? I'm always obsessed with pics Haha


----------



## KBP

Trying to catch up here...

Goingforit-mother in laws! Uh! Let it go in one ear and out the other

Citts-hoping that line darkens!!

Ellie, Star, Wannabe, how are you all feeling?

I had a blastocyst transferred yesterday morning. Went perfectly smooth-looked like a shooting star up on the screen. Very exciting. I'm really hopeful &#129303;


----------



## mara16jade

Tomorrow is my last day of stimming, trigger Monday and then egg retrieval on Wednesday! Nervous and excited.


----------



## star25

Kpb congratulations on being pupo! 

Mara good luck on weds!


----------



## star25

Goingforit, my little sister was the same! There's 4 of us girls and she's the moody one Haha, little miss negative said I'll believe it when I see the scan, I was not happy 
She obviously realised how she sounded as I don't think she meant it bad or thought how it sounded as it was close to mothers day and she got sent to me a massive bunch of flowers in a vase with a card saying 'to the best mum I know you will be '
Made me emotional so didn't stay mad for long lol 

Just enjoy your pregnancy and don't worry about what others think xx


----------



## goingforit

Thanks Star and ladies. .you are all right. Let it just pass over. 

Kbf...so happy for you. Congratulations on being PUPO...hope that embie gets nice and comfortable. 

Mara - yay for Monday and wishing you all the best for Wednesday.


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Trying to catch up here...
> 
> Goingforit-mother in laws! Uh! Let it go in one ear and out the other
> 
> Citts-hoping that line darkens!!
> 
> Ellie, Star, Wannabe, how are you all feeling?
> 
> I had a blastocyst transferred yesterday morning. Went perfectly smooth-looked like a shooting star up on the screen. Very exciting. I'm really hopeful &#129303;

Good luck!!! I hope you get a BFP!!! I am sending sticky baby dust vibes your way! :dust::dust: 

I am doing okay! thanks for asking! I am getting over a cold still so that kind of stinks! First trimester has me tired and so does my DD, she is waking up an hour earlier due to the time change!! So no more sleeping in like she used to, and it is kicking my butt!! LOL!!!:wacko::dohh:



mara16jade said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of stimming, trigger Monday and then egg retrieval on Wednesday! Nervous and excited.

Good luck!!!! I hope you get tons of healthy and mature eggs!!!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

....


----------



## citts733

star25 said:


> Yay citts! So happy, can we see more pics? I'm always obsessed with pics Haha

Thanks Star!! Here is: https://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii615/citts733/IMG_2033-6_zpsukqfswht.jpg



mara16jade said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of stimming, trigger Monday and then egg retrieval on Wednesday! Nervous and excited.

Good luck to you Mara!:thumbup:


----------



## goingforit

Beautiful line. How many days past transfer are you?


----------



## citts733

Took that one this AM, 7dp5dt


----------



## star25

Lovely dark line!!


----------



## KBP

Wowhooo citts l! That's what we like to see. 

When did you start testing Citts?

My beta is the 22"1st, 9 days after transfer-but I plan to test before!


----------



## KBP

21st*


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, 

I have some sad news on my pregnancy.

Today I should be 8 weeks 3 days, I went in for an extra scan due to more spotting & cramping over the weekend and unfortunately was informed that my little embryo was no longer visable (last week they were but with no heartbeat seen.) &#128546;&#128546;&#128557;&#128557;

They explained its called a missed miscarriage and I'll have to arrange to have the remaining pregnancy tissue removed.&#128546;&#128546;&#128557;

I so sad & devastated as this could be one of my last chances of having a baby. I'm in my 40's, we self funded this IVF cycle (money is tight & it took ages to save for this cycle) & with no spare frosties to try again with. 

I hope my post does not bring down the positivity of this thread but the opposite, keep supporting each other & hopefully in the near future I be able to join in again with good news.

I wish each of you a happy & healthy 9 months with lots of sticky baby dust.&#128147;


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lexus, I am so very sorry for your loss!!! Big huge hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Citts, great lines and progression! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

@KBP, Good luck hun! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## citts733

KBP said:


> Wowhooo citts l! That's what we like to see.
> 
> When did you start testing Citts?
> 
> My beta is the 22"1st, 9 days after transfer-but I plan to test before!

KBP, I made the mistake of testing at 4dp5dt and wish I hadn't! I tested again at 6dp5dt and got a faint line on an Wondfo and a clearer faint line on a FRER. Wait as long as you can!



lexus15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have some sad news on my pregnancy.
> 
> Today I should be 8 weeks 3 days, I went in for an extra scan due to more spotting & cramping over the weekend and unfortunately was informed that my little embryo was no longer visable (last week they were but with no heartbeat seen.) &#128546;&#128546;&#128557;&#128557;
> 
> They explained its called a missed miscarriage and I'll have to arrange to have the remaining pregnancy tissue removed.&#128546;&#128546;&#128557;
> 
> I so sad & devastated as this could be one of my last chances of having a baby. I'm in my 40's, we self funded this IVF cycle (money is tight & it took ages to save for this cycle) & with no spare frosties to try again with.
> 
> I hope my post does not bring down the positivity of this thread but the opposite, keep supporting each other & hopefully in the near future I be able to join in again with good news.
> 
> I wish each of you a happy & healthy 9 months with lots of sticky baby dust.&#128147;

Oh Lexus, my heart breaks for you. I am so, so sorry for your loss. Will be thinking of you and praying for your peace and comfort.


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no Lexus. I'm so sorry, this is so heartbreaking. You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## goingforit

Lexus I'm so sorry to hear your news...heartbroken for you. Sending you a massive hug... I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but I will be thinking of you at this difficult time. 

Citts...lovely lines...we are so close! 

My official test date for the clinic was today and I've been booked in for an early scan in 3weeks. Monday 5th December.


----------



## KBP

Lexus-So deeply sorry, my heart breaks for you. I know there's not much anyone can say, but I am thinking of you and wishing you peace during this time.


----------



## star25

So sorry lexus, we are all thinking of you, I hope this isn't the end of trying for you, you're a strong lady and I am sending big big hugs your way xxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Trying to catch up here...
> 
> Goingforit-mother in laws! Uh! Let it go in one ear and out the other
> 
> Citts-hoping that line darkens!!
> 
> Ellie, Star, Wannabe, how are you all feeling?
> 
> I had a blastocyst transferred yesterday morning. Went perfectly smooth-looked like a shooting star up on the screen. Very exciting. I'm really hopeful &#129303;

Hi! I'm feeling pretty good nauseous off and on bit could definitely be worse.


----------



## mara16jade

I'm delayed one day for my egg retrieval. They want to stim me one more day, and then trigger. So instead of Wednesday, I'll go in for retrieval on Thursday (unless something changes).

I have 27 follicles, but only half are at a good size as of this morning. The dr thinks that one more day will help get a few more to grow...plus something in my bloodwork was low (estrogen was fine...it was something else). So one more day it is... :coffee:


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, sad news from me too, scan today didn't show a baby just the pregnancy sac, she said an early miscarriage so waiting for nature to takes its course or may have to be removed if it doesn't happen naturally 
Doesn't feel real, devastated 

Will still be rooting for you all xx


----------



## citts733

I'm so so sorry Star. Thinking and praying for you hard.


----------



## citts733

I got my first beta back (9dp5dt). I'm at 202. Will go back on Thursday for a repeat. You'd think a positive test is the end of the suspense, but it turns out it's only the beginning. :wacko:


----------



## lexus15

Thanks for your kind words ladies. 

Oh Star I'm so sorry you are experiencing this hurt & pain as well, praying for us both.


----------



## 3chords

Lexus, I'm so sorry. It is just awful and so hard. I went through a missed miscarriage a couple of years ago and it was really the worst. I hope that all goes well with the procedure and you are on the mend soon, at least physically. Will be thinking of you.

wannabe, congrats on twins again! Man you are gonna be one busy momma! Hats off to you. :)

I ended up with a chemical last transfer. Beta went up to 50ish (I don't know exactly since we stopped doing blood draws and testing around 11dp5dt). Withdrew progesterone and bled pretty soon and beta came right down to <5 so we could proceed again immediately. I've been super busy as I went back to work last week and that's made the time pass. I have my lining check on Friday and will transfer the following Friday if all is well. We will be transferring two - one PGS normal and one which did not have enough DNA to conclusively say whether normal or not. My fingers and toes are all crossed for a BFP of a singleton. Was really tough to make this decision to transfer 2 but in the end that's what we have left from our August cycle and if it doesn't work we will do one more fresh cycle in Jan/Feb and then move on with our lives.


----------



## goingforit

Star I am so truly sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you at this difficult time. Big hugs.


----------



## KBP

Thinking of you Star and wishing you comfort. 

I have never empathized more than with all of you ladies, and all others ttc. It's a hard road for sure. The fact that conceiving is so easy for some couples and so hard for others makes me question life on a much deeper level. I try to make sense of it and come up with nothing. My heart truly aches for all of you ladies who have had a hard time and have received sad news. Even when I read signatures on BNB, I think to myself wow, they have been through SO much, it isn't fair. I just hope that everyone feeling down and hopeless right now finds some comfort and hope that this isn't the end of your journey. 

3dp5dt-no symptoms here


----------



## 3chords

star, I just saw your post. I am so sorry my dear. :( I had such a good feeling for you this cycle and I know that you must be devastated. Have lots of little snuggles with your baby girl tonight.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Star and Lexus I'm so sorry thinking of you ladies during this sad time. 3chords I'm sorry for your loss but I'm glad you're able to jump right back into it with a positive attitude.


----------



## wannabeprego

citts733 said:


> I got my first beta back (9dp5dt). I'm at 202. Will go back on Thursday for a repeat. You'd think a positive test is the end of the suspense, but it turns out it's only the beginning. :wacko:

Congrats on a great first beta! :happydance::thumbup: Did you transfer more than one embryo? If so it could be twins! That is close to what my first beta was!! :dust::dust:



star25 said:


> Hi ladies, sad news from me too, scan today didn't show a baby just the pregnancy sac, she said an early miscarriage so waiting for nature to takes its course or may have to be removed if it doesn't happen naturally
> Doesn't feel real, devastated
> 
> Will still be rooting for you all xx

Oh no honey!!! I am so very sorry to hear this!!! I am so very sorry for your loss!!! Big huge hugs to you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: My heart is broken for you!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs::hugs:



mara16jade said:


> I'm delayed one day for my egg retrieval. They want to stim me one more day, and then trigger. So instead of Wednesday, I'll go in for retrieval on Thursday (unless something changes).
> 
> I have 27 follicles, but only half are at a good size as of this morning. The dr thinks that one more day will help get a few more to grow...plus something in my bloodwork was low (estrogen was fine...it was something else). So one more day it is... :coffee:

Sorry for the delay! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs that are mature for your ER! good luck and sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



3chords said:


> Lexus, I'm so sorry. It is just awful and so hard. I went through a missed miscarriage a couple of years ago and it was really the worst. I hope that all goes well with the procedure and you are on the mend soon, at least physically. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> wannabe, congrats on twins again! Man you are gonna be one busy momma! Hats off to you. :)
> 
> I ended up with a chemical last transfer. Beta went up to 50ish (I don't know exactly since we stopped doing blood draws and testing around 11dp5dt). Withdrew progesterone and bled pretty soon and beta came right down to <5 so we could proceed again immediately. I've been super busy as I went back to work last week and that's made the time pass. I have my lining check on Friday and will transfer the following Friday if all is well. We will be transferring two - one PGS normal and one which did not have enough DNA to conclusively say whether normal or not. My fingers and toes are all crossed for a BFP of a singleton. Was really tough to make this decision to transfer 2 but in the end that's what we have left from our August cycle and if it doesn't work we will do one more fresh cycle in Jan/Feb and then move on with our lives.

I am so sorry about your chemical last cycle! :hugs: I had one for my first failed FET cycle and I remember how hard it was to get your hopes up for them to only come crashing back down again as fast as it all started!:hugs: Good luck with your transfer! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:

Thanks for the congrats! However at my last US the second twin looked like it might be an empty sac. I have a follow up US this Friday to take another look with a better US machine so I am hoping and praying the second twin has a healthy heart beat and is still growing! Wish me luck for Friday.


----------



## 3chords

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully things will look better this Friday, but I know that you must be so worried. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## star25

Thank you all

3c I am sorry to hear of your chemical, praying for your bfp this cycle, I'll be keeping an eye on you all! 

I just want this next part over, it sounds horrible and we're on holiday in 2 weeks too so now I'm worried about that as well

I hope we can try again in Jan if they will let me.then! 

Keep blaming myself for doing too much and stressing even though I know that won't help


----------



## Kat_F

I have been avoiding bnb but today thought I'd check on you all and so sad to read for 3c star and lexus &#128547;&#128546;....

I have rung my clinic today and am seeing if i can get my frosty transfered this cycle. I'm on day 6. Just want to wrap it up for the year.... might be lucky yet...


----------



## Northernmonke

Ladies I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I haven't been on this forum for a few years and now I'm back again and seeing the hurt and upset we all go through. I kind of forgot about that for a long time but now in the dreaded TWW and although the pressure isn't as much as last time it's still so bloody scary. All I can say is stay strong and try to still live your life. That's a big regret of mine, putting life on hold for so many years. Thinking of you all and praying we all get BFP and healthy happy babies x


----------



## star25

Thank you kat and Northern, it's so heartbreaking what we have to go through but we know we will all get there in the end 

I thank God for bnb and all you ladies who are the only ones who truly understand 

Kat, I hope you can transfer soon, wishing you all the luck 

Xx


----------



## Kat_F

That means a lot star x hope you get through this however it happens and I know the blame game well there is nothing you could have done to make it different x


----------



## KBP

I'm wondering when everyone started testing after their 5dt. My beta is Monday but I'd like to test before then... I was thinking to start tomorrow or Friday...


----------



## wait4baby

KBP...
I had my 5 day FET this past Thursday and my beta is scheduled for Monday, Nov 21.
I gave up and tested yesterday at 5 days past transfer and got a bfp. 
Bit nervous if it is a false positive. I did medicated cycle for FET. Estrogen tablets and PIO shots.


----------



## Northernmonke

On my round that I got my twins I tested early by 2 days bfn. Had a small bleed so thought it was over. Then tested on OTD and it was bfp and bloods were 371 so no idea why it didn't show up two days before so don't give up until test day. 

I have a question, have any of you had constant aching after FET? I've done a non medicated cycle (only cyclogest) I am due on this weekend so if I get past then I am hoping it has worked!!!! X


----------



## citts733

wannabeprego said:


> citts733 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great first beta! :happydance::thumbup: Did you transfer more than one embryo? If so it could be twins! That is close to what my first beta was!! :dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks wannabe! I did transfer 2 -- would love to have twins!!!! Ready to go back tomorrow for 2nd beta :winkwink:
> 
> Praying that your 2nd baby is still there! Good luck on Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## KBP

Northernmonke-this is my first FET but I can't say that I have had ongoing aches. Hopefully it is a good sign for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

citts733 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citts733 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great first beta! :happydance::thumbup: Did you transfer more than one embryo? If so it could be twins! That is close to what my first beta was!! :dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks wannabe! I did transfer 2 -- would love to have twins!!!! Ready to go back tomorrow for 2nd beta :winkwink:
> 
> Praying that your 2nd baby is still there! Good luck on Friday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay! How exciting! :happydance: I am betting that it is twins than! Good luck for your next beta! :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## KBP

Quick question for HPT..

I plan to test tomorrow morning...

Would results be accurate if I peed in a cup and then dipped the test stick in an hour later?

I ask because I have to pee RIGHT when I wake up but I want to wait until after my husband leaves to test..


----------



## star25

Kpb, that's fine, I done that most mornings with my testing :)


----------



## 3chords

With my DS I got a faint BFP even before 4dp5dt (like in the middle of the night) and was super clear at 4dp. With the last chemical I got a BFP 5dp5dt. With my miscarriages I got a clear line at 11dpo (so 6dp5dt in IVF terms) but didn't test before that and 7dp3dt. 

So for me personally I have faith that I'd see a result at 4-5dp5dt, I pretty much lose hope if I don't even see a squinter by then and I've always, always been right in that sense.

There are lots of studies done about beta outcomes that you can look at and most people always hold out hope for late implanters, etc. but the reality is that for betas less than 20 by 10DPO (5dp5dt or 7dp3dt) the outcomes are relatively poor. And a beta of 20 is pretty easily visible on FRER and any cheapie that's 25 mIU or better. And the digital ClearBlue with weeks indicator will give you a 1-2 weeks pregnant with a beta of 12 or more.


----------



## star25

Mine were similar to 3c 

With dd faint bfp 5dp5dt and with this one 4dp5dt


----------



## KBP

Thanks ladies. Sounds like if I am pregnant I should at least see a faint line by tomorrow (6dp5dt)

I am so incredibly nervous to test its hard to concentrate on anything else. I definitely don't feel pregnant and am really scared to only see one line. 

Success rates tell me I have more of a chance of being pregnant than not, I'm trying so hard to be hopeful.


----------



## star25

I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## citts733

KBP, don't worry! I don't think most people experience many symptoms at all this early. Keep the faith and keep yourself busy.


----------



## citts733

2nd beta (11dp5dt) was at 495! first ultrasound scheduled at 6 weeks on the 29th. little signposts along the way. cautiously optimistic.


----------



## goingforit

How exciting Citts...we don't get our beta measured in England. It must be so reassuring that you do. I've found myself testing some mornings just to check I'm still pregnant. It feels a bit unreal still. 

Star hope you are okay. Been thinking of you. 

KBP - yes I got a faint positive at 4DP5DT. 

Got everything crossed for you tomorrow Wannabe. How are you feeling about it? 

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## Northernmonke

As I posted before I didn't get a possitive on a pg on a test until official test date. The one 2 days before was a clear blue digital and didn't show and my beta was 371 on official test day and went to 931 in 24 hours! 

I am feeling dizzy which I felt last time and had cramps since transfer and I am petrified I am coming on my period but I don't normally get pains all week.
Also feeling very hungry and couldn't stomach steak tonight so ended up with bread and butter. Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me :( 
If I can get over this weelend with no period it's a good sign! I hope at least x
Good luck all x


----------



## citts733

Good luck Northermonke!!! Hoping you don't get your period this weekend. 

Fingers crossed for you wannabe!

And goingforit, I can't imagine the suspense without the beta!! Do you guys wait for an ultrasound until 6 or 8 weeks?


----------



## Northernmonke

Oh ladies just to add more stress I am away for the weekend in the lake district and I think I've forgotten my cyclogest. It's in my bag in the back and I'm worried the box is empty. Anyone near me with spare? I am gutted. Might be hard to get hold off here :(


----------



## mara16jade

Just had my egg retrieval. I didn't expect to have this much pain/discomfort...but it's ok. They got 26 eggs out!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats mara great result. You are right it really does hurt though.

KPB I didnt get positive with DS until 11pd3dt but I'm hoping you get lines early x


----------



## wannabeprego

goingforit said:


> How exciting Citts...we don't get our beta measured in England. It must be so reassuring that you do. I've found myself testing some mornings just to check I'm still pregnant. It feels a bit unreal still.
> 
> Star hope you are okay. Been thinking of you.
> 
> KBP - yes I got a faint positive at 4DP5DT.
> 
> Got everything crossed for you tomorrow Wannabe. How are you feeling about it?
> 
> How is everyone else coming along?

I'm doing good! I am super tired though the majority of the day! First trimester is exhausting! LOL! All of my other symptoms are pretty much gone though. My lower back aches sometimes, but I think that might be because I am getting old and I am over weight because my back was bothering me from time to time before I got my BFP! LOL! 

I am anxious about my Us tomorrow! But at least either way I will have closure and know for sure what is going on with twin #2 so I can stop wondering and obsessing! Of course part of me will feel sad if #2 doesn't make it but I will feel happy if #1 is growing and doing great! Mixed emotions for sure!



citts733 said:


> 2nd beta (11dp5dt) was at 495! first ultrasound scheduled at 6 weeks on the 29th. little signposts along the way. cautiously optimistic.

Congrats on another great beta! :thumbup::dust::dust:


Northernmonke said:


> Oh ladies just to add more stress I am away for the weekend in the lake district and I think I've forgotten my cyclogest. It's in my bag in the back and I'm worried the box is empty. Anyone near me with spare? I am gutted. Might be hard to get hold off here :(

Sorry I am in the states, so no where close to you! :hugs: Can you call on a land line and have your DR phone in a RX to a pharmacy close to where you are? Good luck I hope that you can get your meds.:hugs:





mara16jade said:


> Just had my egg retrieval. I didn't expect to have this much pain/discomfort...but it's ok. They got 26 eggs out!


Congrats on a great ER! You got an awesome amount of eggs! Fingers crossed they are mature and fertilize successfully! :dust::dust: Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Baby's heart rate was 168. Measured 11 weeks 2 days ( I'm 10 weeks 6 days today). Everything was great so we're officially released from their office. We go see perinatology Dec 8!
 



Attached Files:







20161117_081433_resized.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## star25

Mara, well done on ec! 

Ellie, so pleased, what a cute scan pic too! 

I've got a scan nxt Fri to confirm things, I stopped progesterone and estrogen on weds and yesterday had a bit of light brown spotting and cramping but now it has stopped again, hope it hurries up and happens naturally
Were on holiday 2 days after the scan to Disney land so praying nothing happens in that week as it's dd first birthday


----------



## KBP

This morning I took 2 tests from the same cup of pee. 

I am afraid to use that three letter acronym but I see two lines on both tests. 

At first I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but after 3 minutes I couldn't deny the second lines being there. I am in shock right now and I don't know how to upload a picture, could someone tell me?


----------



## star25

Great news Kpb!

When you go to post a reply go to advanced, then under the white typing Box click on manage attachments then you can upload your pic here then close the window and post!


----------



## KBP

Didn't believe the first one so took another!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0554.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks Wannabe, I found some! 

KBP congrats!

I've just wiped and got some blood :( think it's all over, just left a message for the clinic and put another cyclogest in :( 7dp 5dt of FET


----------



## star25

Congratulations Kpb,beautiful lines 

Northern don't count yourself out yet, my friend had 4 days of heavy bleeding at the same time and she now has her ds, thinking of you


----------



## wannabeprego

@KBP, Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you! Beautiful lines!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :dust::dust: 

@Ellie, Beautiful scan picture! :happydance: I am so glad that everything is going great for you and baby! :happydance:

@Northern, big hugs hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I am sorry, I hope it isn't AF and just some spotting! Good luck! :dust::dust:

AFM, scan is at 12:15 today so I will be sure to update later this afternoon! Wish me luck!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats KBP! That's a great looking line for 6dp5dt.

wannabe, good luck today at the scan, will be thinking of you.

star - this is the worst part, the waiting around. I've experienced both - the bleed happening naturally after a few days of withdrawing progesterone and then one simply not progressing. Have they mentioned misoprostol to you? Since you are so early on it's a relatively simple option, it's pills that are placed next to the cervix which basically dilate the cervix in a matter of a couple of hours and you bleed and that's kind of all done in a day. Not the most pleasant experience obviously but with my 2nd miscarriage I jumped all over that option because the waiting around was just unbearable mentally.

Northern - I hope that you are just spotting and it isn't AF arriving early.


----------



## star25

3c I think they will talk about options at next Fridays scan but I am hoping one will be the pills, I can't have all the Waiting for something that could take weeks 

I had tan coloured spotting last night and cramps so was hoping it was starting but today nothing, so frustrating 

When is your transfer, is that next Friday?


----------



## KBP

Thanks for all the congrats. I seriously can't believe it and kind of wondering if I should wait until the beta to surprise my husband with the news. I had no trigger so it can't be a false positive-but I'm still worried of a chemical :(.

Northern-fingers crossed it's just a little spotting which I know so many women get

Ellie-that is such a cute us pic!

Wannabe-good luck today, let us know!

Star-that is frustrating. Hopefully it will come today so you can move on and not have to keep waiting.


----------



## mara16jade

So got some bad news this morning. Of the 26 eggs that they got, only 13 were mature, and only 7 fertilized. :cry: She said 4 more eggs matured overnight, so those will be ICSI'd, and hopefully will fertilized. But as of right now, only 7 are fertilized. She said she doesn't have a.good explanation as to why that happened, but it could be that my follicles needed to have been bigger to have mature eggs. This isn't good.


----------



## star25

Mara, I know it's disappointing but that's still a good number, hope they continue to grow strong x


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara that's still good! You only need one so stay strong. I only got 12 per collection and on my last one I got twins and 2 in the freezer although 1 was transfered last week and I am coming on my period so it hasn't worked. So don't panic yet xxx


----------



## 3chords

star, my transfer is next Friday, yes. Lining check was today, 1.2 cm so all a go.


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks ladies. I really hope the other 4 that matured over night make it. That would give me 11 embryos, and I'm sure I'd lose a few along the way to day 5, and then more with genetic testing. Ugh. I was sooo excited about 26 eggs. :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks everyone! Congrats KBP great lines! I say go ahead and tell your husband! This is something to celebrate! :)
Mara I got 27 eggs at retrieval and I only ended up with 4 good ones by day 5, I have an 18 month old son and am expecting again so don't lose hope my dear!


----------



## goingforit

Northwrn, sorry I'm in Bristol this weekend but that's a long distance from the lake district. I hope you manage to sort it.

Kbf huge congrats!!

Citts yes we do a pregnancy test and then it's 3 more weeks till scan so I think I will be just over 7 weeks. 

Ellie what a beautiful scan. I hope you don't mind me asking but did you go private to get so many scans?! 

Wanna...yeah I know what you mean. Best of luck. 

Mara that many eggs is great. Not many of mine fertilised but you do only need 1.


----------



## 3chords

mara, your numbers are still ok, hoping you get a good % of normal embryos. Some ladies will have all normals, so the number doesn't really matter much. Fingers crossed they develop nicely over the next days.


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick update! Well Baby A looked great today in the US! Baby A is measuring 7 weeks 1 day with a strong heart beat in the 160's! :happydance::thumbup:

Sadly Baby B just isn't going to make it! The US technician thought that she could see a yolk sac, but that was it, with no heart beat. Baby B is measuring 6 weeks right now, but it just isn't were it needs to be. :cry: I am a bit sad, but I am doing okay though, and I had prepared myself for this outcome and I had a feeling that it would end up not growing like it should. :cry: 

For now I am just going to focus on the fact that I have one healthy baby that is doing great! I am going to be happy and celebrate this weekend with DH and the twins! :thumbup::happydance:

Here is my US pic from today and a bump pic I took today before my appointment!


----------



## star25

3c, glad all is good with lining, it's come around very quick! I really hope you get your bfp 

Afm, it has definitely started now, I'm quite glad that is happening naturally and quick, means I can start fresh and try again quicker 
Just hope at next scan everything is clear and ok 
Although it's booked for Fri they said would get me in sooner if I need heavily before then which I am


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mara, Sorry that your fertilization report didn't turn out the way you hoped! :hugs: However you still have enough to transfer and to freeze! Fingers crossed that the genetic testing is okay on your embryos so you can keep the remaining embryos for freezing and transfer! Remember all it takes is one!!! Good luck and baby dust! :dust::dust:

@Star, I am so sorry that you are going through this! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: nature is taking its course for you though so thank goodness you don't have to go through a D&C! :hugs::hugs: I wish I could do something more to make things better for you! :hugs: I just hope and pray that the next time you can have a healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ellie Bean

goingforit said:


> Northwrn, sorry I'm in Bristol this weekend but that's a long distance from the lake district. I hope you manage to sort it.
> 
> Kbf huge congrats!!
> 
> Citts yes we do a pregnancy test and then it's 3 more weeks till scan so I think I will be just over 7 weeks.
> 
> Ellie what a beautiful scan. I hope you don't mind me asking but did you go private to get so many scans?!
> 
> Wanna...yeah I know what you mean. Best of luck.
> 
> Mara that many eggs is great. Not many of mine fertilised but you do only need 1.

No problem! My IVF clinic is very thorough and they do lots of early scans and lab tests to be sure everything is going ok and once you're 10-12 weeks they release us to OBGYN.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Wannabe cute bump and US! I'm sorry about baby B but I'm glad baby A is doing well! 
Star I'm glad things are going naturally. Stay positive as much as you can and be sure to take care of you!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, it's definitely over now and I'm so relieved and the pain wasn't any worse than a period, I've actually had worse periods, just wasn't nice to see 

Sorry Wannabe I didn't see your post last night, sorry for baby b, I'm so happy baby a is well and strong though, love the pics!


----------



## star25

Mara any update on how your little embryos are doing? 

Northern, how are you?


----------



## Kat_F

Thinking of you star...

Congrats KBP nice dark lines good to see

Mara 7 is still good a good number to choose from


----------



## star25

Thank you kat, hope you're well


----------



## Northernmonke

So I haven't had anymore bleeding but I still have the constant pains so expecting it to come. I think I can test from today. 9dp 5dt but it was a FET. I haven't bought a test yet so thinking we will wait until tomorrow as I've obviously done my first wee and I might come on anyway x


----------



## star25

I'm hoping for the best for you northern x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you. My pains have been constant pretty much since transfer. My last cycle was 26 days and beyond that I don't really count but today I'm on 28. I'm in a car for 4 hours now and probably not going to make it home in time to get a test before the shops close arghhh!!!


----------



## star25

How frustrating for you not being able to get a test!


----------



## Northernmonke

Found a chemist open until 1030. Going to make everyone's dinner and then go and get one! Still no bleeding but that doesn't mean pg yet x


----------



## mara16jade

My nurse told me there was good news yesterday (and the next update will be Monday).

So 13 eggs were mature and 7 fertilized normally. But two others they wanted to keep an eye on since they weren't sure if they were over achievers and fertilized quickly before moving onto the next stage, or if they were bad embryos. Well, looks like they were over achievers, since the report now says we have 9 embryos. Of the other 13 immature eggs, they found 4 that they thought might mature overnight, and they did! But only two fertilized via ICSI. I'm happy with that though. So best case scenario is 11 embryos! Tomorrow is day 4, and I know a lot happens from day 3-5.and that's when you lose a lot. So I'm really scared of what they'll tell me in the morning. 

Day 5, Tuesday, the remaining embryos will be sent off for PGS testing, and sometime that night/early morning of day 6, we'll know if we can transfer that day (on day 6). Omg, I'm scared. This is our only chance. No insurance coverage, and barely have enough funds to do this 1x. Fx!!!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara well done that is great news. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Let us know howhat you get on!

Hubby has just gone out to get 2 pg tests for me! I'm going to do one tonight. Do you think it would show if I am pg as it's not first wee of the day?


----------



## star25

I think so northern as your quite a few days past transfer now but if not try again in the morning 

Mara great news, everything crossed for you


----------



## Northernmonke

Urrmmmm so yes I guess I'm pregnant! Just did clear blue digital and it's says 2-3 weeks :) is that right for 9 days post 5 day frozen embryo transfer? Xx


----------



## mara16jade

Yay, that's great news!


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you. It feels very sureal ;) what do I do now lol x


----------



## KBP

Congrats northernmonke!!


----------



## star25

Wonderful northern, straight in with the digi, I like it! 
Haha congratulations!


----------



## KBP

My beta is tomorrow. Even though I have taken 4 positive tests (the last one with a strong second line) I'm still worried the blood test will somehow say something different. :/ it's so nerve racking.


----------



## wannabeprego

mara16jade said:


> My nurse told me there was good news yesterday (and the next update will be Monday).
> 
> So 13 eggs were mature and 7 fertilized normally. But two others they wanted to keep an eye on since they weren't sure if they were over achievers and fertilized quickly before moving onto the next stage, or if they were bad embryos. Well, looks like they were over achievers, since the report now says we have 9 embryos. Of the other 13 immature eggs, they found 4 that they thought might mature overnight, and they did! But only two fertilized via ICSI. I'm happy with that though. So best case scenario is 11 embryos! Tomorrow is day 4, and I know a lot happens from day 3-5.and that's when you lose a lot. So I'm really scared of what they'll tell me in the morning.
> 
> Day 5, Tuesday, the remaining embryos will be sent off for PGS testing, and sometime that night/early morning of day 6, we'll know if we can transfer that day (on day 6). Omg, I'm scared. This is our only chance. No insurance coverage, and barely have enough funds to do this 1x. Fx!!!!!

Good luck! I hope that the majority make it to day 5 and pass the testing! :dust::dust:



Northernmonke said:


> Urrmmmm so yes I guess I'm pregnant! Just did clear blue digital and it's says 2-3 weeks :) is that right for 9 days post 5 day frozen embryo transfer? Xx

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:



KBP said:


> My beta is tomorrow. Even though I have taken 4 positive tests (the last one with a strong second line) I'm still worried the blood test will somehow say something different. :/ it's so nerve racking.

Good luck!!!! I hope you get a great beta!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## 3chords

wannabe - sorry about Baby B, but very good news about Baby A looking great. Hoping for a smooth pregnancy for you. You'll probably find it so much easier than the last time around with the twins. :)

Congrats northern - that's a great result on the digi, means your beta is at least above 150ish at 9dp5dt. :)


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you all. They joked in the lab that it was such a good embryo we might get twins again. Eeeekkk last time it was 2 embies though so we are planning for one x
KBP good luck for you beta x


----------



## KBP

Beta results confirmed that I am pregnant!

My number was 220 and the nurse said that was very good. Hoping it doubles by Wednesday for the next blood draw!


----------



## wannabeprego

KBP said:


> Beta results confirmed that I am pregnant!
> 
> My number was 220 and the nurse said that was very good. Hoping it doubles by Wednesday for the next blood draw!

congrats on a great beta!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## goingforit

Northern and KBP that's great news! 

Honestly it's not even really sunk in to me yet...I am not sure when it will. 2 more weeks till my scan...fx those weeks go by fast!


----------



## KBP

Thanks ladies!

Does a good number mean it's more likely to double?

I was relieved for about 20 seconds until she told me the number had to double by Wednesday. So now I'm all nervous again!


----------



## goingforit

Sorry KBP numbers mean nothing to me as in the UK they don't do betas. It's just a home pregnancy test and then wait till early scan to check all Is progressing as it should. 

Wishing you all the best for Wednesday! Not too long to wait!


----------



## Northernmonke

Ladies Im affraid you will worry until they are here and when they are here you will still worry :) keep strong on your journey. After 4 failed icsi when I was pregnant on the 5th I thought there was no way I would end up with children and now the little rat bags are full of beans and it's past bedtime! 

I still have these pains and I am now panicking it's eptopic!


----------



## mannawr

Hi ladies! I have been incommunicado since before my transfer last week because I have no idea how to post using my phone. But I have been keeping up with all the news. So much has happened... some very sad, some very exciting... such is our world!

I'm sure I am forgetting someone (apologies!!!), but here goes:

Big hugs to Star &#8211; I am so sorry for your loss and I am sending you good vibes!

Big hugs to you too, Wannabe &#8211; so sorry about Baby B, but happy to hear that Baby A is doing so well! Love the bump pic!

Awesome US news Ellie! Great HB!

Congrats on your ER, Mara &#8211; so glad things worked out better than you initially thought!

Northern so excited for your BFP!!! Amazing news! I&#8217;m sure all is well, even with the pains.

Congrats KPB!!! Awesome Beta!

3chords &#8211; good luck this cycle!!!

Goingforit, keeping my fx that your two weeks flies by!

AFM, my transfer went well on Wednesday... two PGS normal embryos (one girl and one boy) are onboard. Unfortunately, I had a wicked migraine on Saturday which scares me about my chances this round and I have been twingy (not really crampy) today.

Beta is this Friday! It seems to far away and way too soon at the same time!


----------



## mara16jade

Well, bad news for us. Dr called this morning and almost all of the embryos are doing poorly. She didn't think they would survive pgs testing, so she recommended transferring the only 3 that looked ok. We have 4 day old 7B, 6B and 10B. So I guess I'm PUPO. :( Wish I could be happier. This was pretty much what I feared. They looked ok yesterday, but from day 3 to 4.....just disaster. I can only hope for a miracle now.


----------



## goingforit

Mara sorry to hear this bit glad those 3 embies are now back in and hope that they lead to your miracle. It is still possible! Baby dust to you....stick embies sticki&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## goingforit

Those question marks were smilies on my phone...sorry I don't know what happened there!


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara I have everything crossed for you. Don't panic yet. Sedhujg you hugs x


----------



## star25

Manna, thank you and wishing you lots of luck for Fri 

Mara, sorry to hear that bur you're now pupo so stay positive, lots of luck


----------



## star25

Also mara out of 20 embryos on day 3 they said 15 of mine looked abnormal but by say 5 I had 8 frosties so it can turn around, I know I wasn't doing the testing but don't give up hope


----------



## 3chords

star, how are you doing? Any progress yet? This waiting is the worst.


----------



## star25

Hi 3c, I went to the early pregnancy unit today and had a scan, it looks like everything has gone and there aren't anymore clots , just bleeding to continue for a few more days they think. They dine a pregnancy test which is still showing positive so have to do another one in 3 weeks to confirm hcg is gone.

Not allowed to dtd for 2 weeks and when we do have to use protection until next cycle starts because if I did happen to get pregnant naturally they wouldn't know if a positive test was because of this one or a new one 

Now I just need to call the clinic to find out when I can start another FET
I'm hoping they after next cycle , wouldn't want to wait any longer!


----------



## Northernmonke

Bless you star. Thinking of you x


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you everyone for the words of encouragement. It's so hard to be strong and hopeful though. I just hope one sticks (at this point I'd be happy if all three stuck! Lol). I just want my baby.


----------



## star25

Thank you northern :)


----------



## 3chords

star, I'm sure you'll be able to roll into the FET straight away in the new year. Are you thinking of transferring 1 or 2?


----------



## star25

I was thinking of 2 in case it happened again so would have more chance but scared of the risk with twins and not sure if there's much more of a chance Anyway?


----------



## 3chords

Yeah, I had those same fears and still do since we are transferring 2 this time around.

I was told that with PGS normal embryos the odds are:
55% chance of singleton pregnancy and 1% chance of twin pregnancy with transferring 1
67% chance of singleton pregnancy and 30% chance of twin pregnancy with transferring 2

So the odds do go up slightly for conceiving a singleton but it's not as much as people may think?


----------



## Northernmonke

As a twin mummy it's hard for the first bit but you cope some how and for us it was possibly our only chance so we are really happy to have them.


----------



## mannawr

Thanks for those stats 3chords! I keep trying to tell myself that the odds are more in favor of a BFP on Friday than a BFN and those numbers helped. Still so stressed right now that I can barely think of anything else. The little twinges I am feeling certainly aren't helping to calm me down!

Star - we decided to put two in because a) we already had a failed single PGS embryo transfer and b) we are okay with having twins. Of course it would be a higher risk pregnancy with twins, but at this point I feel like any pregnancy I have will be high risk given my track record. I guess there is no right answer... just lots of questions!


----------



## citts733

Thinking of you Star. I imagine it's a painstaking process to first get the heartbreaking news, and then have to wait a while until you're given the go-ahead for the FET. I say transfer 2! Certainly twins would be difficult in infancy (if both stick), but I always have found the idea of siblings having that bond from the womb sweet and appealing. And in any case it may put your mind more at ease about the embryos' chances.


----------



## 3chords

northernmonke - I bet your twins are a joy. :) I would have had no issue with twins the first time around but now I have a 12-month-old and I truthfully can't imagine adding twins to the mix. Nevertheless we will transfer two and hope for the best. If it's twins, we'll hire external help as there is no way I can handle 3 under 2 especially if 2 are newborns!


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah they are fab. Hard work at times and you do get exhausted but it's so nice they have each other. My friend had 3 under 2 And she's doing well. It's just logistics and once you get used to that you just crack on. Obviously it is more high risk but we were lucky and no complications and they were big and healthy x


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, actually having twins I would love, but I'm such a worrier I would be too anxious for the pregnancy 
I also want sure if I would be wasting an embryo if there wasnt much more chance of a success with 2 rather than 1 
I'm going to phone clinic soon so I'll keep you updated 

Good luck on Friday 3c and manna!


----------



## star25

I've made an appointment for nurse to sign consent forms on 24th Jan, she said they like to leave it a couple of months to let body get back to normal 
It will probably be the right time really as next cycle could be over new year time then the next one end of Jan start of Feb so hopefully work out OK and I won't have 2 cycles before then and have to wait for the next one!


----------



## Northernmonke

Well done star! Get back on the horse as such xxx


----------



## star25

It always makes me feel better to have a plan or appointment to head towards :)


----------



## mannawr

star25 said:


> It always makes me feel better to have a plan or appointment to head towards :)

Absolutely! It's always good to have a plan. FX the timing works out and you can start your next cycle soon :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Good news star x next year will be better I'm sure.

Mara don't lose hope. I've read studies that show average embryos be rescued in the womb once they are put in the right place. Hoping for a good result for you.

KBP how did your second beta go?

AFM a scan tomorrow for kining check and bloods to confirm ovulation then they'll line me up for me FET. 30 per cent chance on average and I've never had bfp with FET... hoping for a miracle but keeping a balanced state of mind and trying not to feel like it's groundhog day


----------



## KBP

First beta 220, today's beta 620, so levels more than doubled! I'll go in a week from today for more bloodwork and if everything's good I'll be scheduled for an ultrasound two weeks after that :)


----------



## Kat_F

Great result KBP!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hi everyone, sorry i haven't been around and I see I have missed a lot.

So very sorry for your loss Star and Lexus. And very sorry to hear there is only one heartbeat for you Wannabe :( 

Congrats to you Goingforit, KBP, and Northern and any other BFPs I missed.

Good luck for all you ladies currently in a cycle or waiting to start.

I had my second transfer on Nov 15th. The blood test isn't until monday so I'm still waiting. They gave me a second hcg shot on the 18th, 3 days after transfer so I can't really rely on hpts. I took one yesterday and today so I can try testing out the trigger. The 2 tests look about the same. Maybe tomorrow there will be a change. Tomorrow is 7 days after trigger and 10 days after tansfer.

Ok so the reason I have been missing is I am dealing with a Reno nightmare. We hired a company to do our kitchen and whole first floor renovation. They took 50k deposit, gutted my whole first floor and then vanished. Claiming bankruptcy. So since sept 26 I have been living with no kitchen and cooking off a hot plate in my unfinished basement for my 2 young kids. I am not any closer to getting my kitchen started. I guess one good thing is that this has distracted me so I haven't been able to obsess over this cycle and surrogacy haha. I don't understand how people can be so evil.


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> I've made an appointment for nurse to sign consent forms on 24th Jan, she said they like to leave it a couple of months to let body get back to normal
> It will probably be the right time really as next cycle could be over new year time then the next one end of Jan start of Feb so hopefully work out OK and I won't have 2 cycles before then and have to wait for the next one!

Good luck for your next cycle in the New year! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust: I hope that you are feeling better and that you had a very happy thanksgiving! Big hugs! :hugs::hugs:



Kat_F said:


> Good news star x next year will be better I'm sure.
> 
> Mara don't lose hope. I've read studies that show average embryos be rescued in the womb once they are put in the right place. Hoping for a good result for you.
> 
> KBP how did your second beta go?
> 
> AFM a scan tomorrow for kining check and bloods to confirm ovulation then they'll line me up for me FET. 30 per cent chance on average and I've never had bfp with FET... hoping for a miracle but keeping a balanced state of mind and trying not to feel like it's groundhog day

Good luck! I hope your lining was nice and thick so you can do your transfer! :dust::dust:I hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving! 




KBP said:


> First beta 220, today's beta 620, so levels more than doubled! I'll go in a week from today for more bloodwork and if everything's good I'll be scheduled for an ultrasound two weeks after that :)

Congrats on a great beta!!! I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance: Did you transfer more than one embryo? Because if so I am thinking twins for you!!!! I hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## KBP

Wannabe-only transferred 1, 5 day embryo. I did not even consider it splitting but It is possible! I didn't think my numbers were THAT high!


----------



## wannabeprego

@6foot, Wow, I am so sorry about what happened with those contractors! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: That sounds awful!! I would be so angry!!! Is there anything that you can do, I mean what happens next? 

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP! Are you going to do any HPT's? :dust::dust:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Anyone else feel nauseous from estrogen and progesterone? Not sure which one causes it but I feel so gross every day. At what point do I get to stop estogen pills?

I've done a hpt the last 3 mornings but it's only 7 days past the trigger shot so I know the hcg is still in my system. Last cycle the hcg was gone by 9 days, so sunday I might be able to tell. Right now I see a light line that is slightly darker than last cycle after 7 days but it is a bit lighter than yesterdays. So not sure what to think.

Thanks Wannabe. We were so shocked at first. The contractor did it to 12 families in total. He is a true scam artist. He has no assets in his name and is filing for bancruptcy so I don't think I can do anything. I've started looking for new contractors to finish one bit at a time. It's going to be a long process.


----------



## star25

Kpb that's fab news! 

6foot, I'm sorry, someone like you truly doesn't deserve that how cruel, sending hugs and hoping a blazing bfp will help in the next couple of days! 

3c, how was transfer?


----------



## star25

Manna and kat, how are you both?


----------



## 3chords

The transfer was ok. Our PGS normal embryo fully expanded and basically looked beautiful. The other one (that was inconclusive b/c not enough DNA to amplify) did not fully expand at the time of transfer so we have pretty low expectations of it. I mean we put it in because we wanted a clean slate for a fresh cycle if this one fails, never really expected much to come of it. But I was a bit upset that it decreases our chances slightly. The RE said the rate of implantation of a partially expanded blast at transfer time are about 75% that of a fully expanded one so I guess it's not the worst thing but still. OTD isn't until Dec 7 which is 12dp5dt. I will POAS around 4-5dp5dt and if positive I'll just ask my GP to run betas at 8 and 10dp.


----------



## wannabeprego

@3C, Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP!!:dust:

You never know, I have heard a lot of positive stories about embryos that didn't look as good doing really great and giving BFP's from lots of girls on the boards!! So try to keep up the PMA and don't loose hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

I think it's still sounds like a good chance 3c good luck with testing!


----------



## wannabeprego

@6foot, good luck! I hope that trigger turns into a BFP for you! :dust::dust:


We redid our kitchen a year or so back and we used Lowes! We might of paid a little more but it was worth it for the peace of mind knowing that the store was guaranteeing the work and handled everything for us! I would highly recommend it as an option if you aren't having luck finding a contractor! Good luck! If you want to see before and after pictures of our kitchen than I can post some! :thumbup:


----------



## KBP

Good luck 3chords!


----------



## mannawr

Another negative for me ladies. I'm at a loss. Two PGS tested embryos and still no luck. We have two more frosties, but at this point I'm not sure I can go through this again without more answers. So tired of hearing that everything is normal and great only to be let down once again.


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry for your news manna... it feels so unacceptable when they can't tell you why doesn't it...

I'm in for my FET tomorrow. A 3 day 8 cell and it survived the thaw. Slightly fragmented but I've seen many stories with bfps from an average embie. I've not had luck with FET ever so am just hoping this little guy has what it takes. My lining scan was perfect, ao now it just comea down to whether it is a good embie. Seriously thinking about PGS next year given the high success rate I've seen charts of. But wish me luck dor this one. I'll be POAS from 5dp3dt


----------



## 3chords

Good luck Kat!

I'm sorry manna, it really sucks, especially since you know the embryos were normal. Sometimes it is just like the law of probabilities, and eventually it will work out, but I know that is not much comfort. I've so far transferred 3 PGS normal embryos and only one has resulted in a live birth.


----------



## citts733

Congrats KBP on awesome beta numbers! Jealous that your clinic does betas a week from the initial ones! I've been a ball of nerves since my initial betas...going in for our 6 week ultrasound on Tuesday AM.

6footnoodle, no nausea from progesterone/estrogen but a lot of bloating and a general icky feeling. i got to stop doing my estrogen patches pretty early on because my numbers looked good..maybe 4 days after my 2nd beta.

and so sorry about the contractor deal -- sounds like an absolute nightmare in the midst of an already stressful process. shocking that someone could lack empathy that intensely.

3chords, good luck! it sounds like your pgs normal embryo is a winner. fingers crossed for you.

mannawr i am so sorry. is that your POAS negative or the doc's office negative? how many dpt are you? hoping for a miracle for you.


----------



## mannawr

Thanks ladies. No miracles here. It was a blood pregnancy test BFN. I haven't spoken with my doctor yet, but I sincerely hope he has more options for me. Immunological testing? Testing for a blood clotting disorder? Should we try an endometrial scratch? I really don't want to just try again with the same protocol... it clearly isn't working and I only have two frosties left (which will equal just one more FET since we will transfer both). I don't have another fresh IVF cycle in me... not financially and certainly not emotionally.


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry manna :(


----------



## citts733

so, so sorry mannawr. i agree that it doesn't make sense to go forward with the same protocol without further exploration of the cause. hoping you can successfully advocate for yourself with him.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks Star.

And thanks Wannabe. Lol I sure wish we had gone with someone lik Lowes. We can't afford to spend that much the second time around.

Sorry Manna.


I had my blood test this monring. Just waiting for the results now.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Beta came back 56. So it's positive :). Seems really low to me though. Anyone else have low number at 13dp5dt? My next beta is Wed. So now I'm kind of nervous.


----------



## mara16jade

I'm not sure what to think. I was testing out the trigger, and tomorrow is the beta:

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20161128_113454_zpsajqo5s3l.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20161128_113507-1_zpskryzolhh.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mara, Congrats!! That is a BFP!!! They got darker so that isn't trigger anymore!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!! :dust::dust: Good luck with betas! I hope you get awesome numbers! :dust::dust:

@6foot, congrats on a positive beta! H&H 9 months to you! Your numbers are perfectly normal for it being early!! Fingers crossed they increase for your next beta! :dust:

@Manna! I am so sorry!!! Big huge hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Wanna, it really does look like it's a bfp, right? I'm sooooo skeptical to believe it after knowing we only had "fair" embryos to put back. Fx!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Looks like a BFP to me mara. 

56 is a good start 6foot. Hold on till Wednesday.

I had my FET yesterday. It was day 4 10 cell and had started compacting. Feeling tired from it all.


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats and we'll done ladies.
My first scan isn't until a week tomorrow and it feels like the longest time ever!!!! It's still hard to believe, I'm currently 5+2 so hoping it's all progressing x


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies can I join? Beta tomorrow - FET was on 19th Nov with a donor embie. Trying for baby number 2.

Am thinking it will be a BFN as by this time last time I was already throwing up (I had HG for the full 9 months).

Really hoping for a BFP though! Anyone else finding out tomorrow?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Good luck Mara!

Hope this is your lucky cycle Kat. I don't know anything about embryo quality but I think I remember reading compacting is good. Fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck Pauls Angel. I've always heard it's too early to feel nausous at this time. I've felt nauseous since before transfer but that's from all the hormones they feed me. I have my beta tomorrow too but mine will be the second round. Yesterday's was 56 which I am convinced is too low so I'm nervous and it feels like I'm waiting for the first all over again. My transfer was on the 15th.


----------



## citts733

https://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii615/citts733/IMG_2092_zpssqo2fjag.jpg

First ultrasound today! Just one little bean in there. Saw the heartbeat which came in at 97bpm. Doc said they like to see the heart rate at this point be at least 90bpm, so she thought it was strong. Measured in at 5 weeks 6 days. Going in next week and again at week 8. Can't wait to get to week 8!


----------



## mara16jade

Hmm, my tests this morning had no change.:(


----------



## citts733

Ugh, so sorry mara. What are your next steps?


----------



## mara16jade

Waiting on the bloodtest results now. And then I go back in 2 days. We'll see... :shrug: IVF isn't an option again, so I guess we'd go back to trying natually.


----------



## citts733

gotcha, i thought you meant your blood test results had not changed! i think you're still in the running, especially since it takes a while for those cheapies to darken. looking forward to hearing about your blood results!


----------



## Kat_F

Mara I think this will be a take home baby for you. It takes time for the HCG to build up. I would wait a little while and have faith in this round before thinking about next steps.

Citts great ultrasound! How far along are you? Did your bean match that?


----------



## citts733

Thanks Kat! I thought I was exactly 6 weeks but the bean measured 5 weeks 6 days. So just about on point.


----------



## mara16jade

Beta level was 39! They said 20 would be good, 50 would be great, so I'm right in the middle! Next stop...Thursday for a recheck. Fx!!!


----------



## KBP

Ladies, how do you determine how far along your pregnancy is?

I've read that it's still calculated by first day of last period. Mine was October 20th so that would make me 5 weeks 5 days. But I'm feeling like there's more to it than that?


----------



## citts733

Congrats Mara!!! Fingers crossed that your levels double +!

KBP, I did mine using a calculator that somehow uses the transfer day to calculate the due date. 

This one should work: https://www.yourduedate.com/


----------



## Ellie Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Beta came back 56. So it's positive :). Seems really low to me though. Anyone else have low number at 13dp5dt? My next beta is Wed. So now I'm kind of nervous.

My first beta was 27 at 8dp5dt and then 70 at 11dp5dt so I think it's a great beta for this early.


----------



## Ellie Bean

citts733 said:


> https://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii615/citts733/IMG_2092_zpssqo2fjag.jpg
> 
> First ultrasound today! Just one little bean in there. Saw the heartbeat which came in at 97bpm. Doc said they like to see the heart rate at this point be at least 90bpm, so she thought it was strong. Measured in at 5 weeks 6 days. Going in next week and again at week 8. Can't wait to get to week 8!

Congrats, beautiful scan!


----------



## Ellie Bean

mara16jade said:


> Beta level was 39! They said 20 would be good, 50 would be great, so I'm right in the middle! Next stop...Thursday for a recheck. Fx!!!

Yayayayayayay! Congrats my dear!


----------



## Ellie Bean

KBP said:


> Ladies, how do you determine how far along your pregnancy is?
> 
> I've read that it's still calculated by first day of last period. Mine was October 20th so that would make me 5 weeks 5 days. But I'm feeling like there's more ]
> 
> Just Google ivf due date calculator and you should be able to enter more specific info.


----------



## Pauls_angel

That's great Mara! Hoping your levels continue to rise come Thursday.

We had our beta this morning and sadly it was a BFN. HCG was only at 3.6 &#55357;&#56862;. Hoping we might be able to squeeze in another cycle before Christmas but I'll need to get AF in the next day or two for that to happen - I can't remember how long after stopping the progesterone pessaries AF arrive with our last loss. We are away on a 15 day cruise in January so if we miss out on getting a cycle in before Christmas then we can't try again until February.


----------



## goingforit

Hello ladies. Sorry I've not been here for a while. 

Congrats on the scan pic Citts....it must a hve been amazing to hear the heartbeat! My scan is on Monday and that's exactly what I'm hoping for. 

Mara...wishing you all the best...it looks like this is it...I really hope it is! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Is anyone else in their Tww? Hoping for good news for you all.


----------



## goingforit

Sorry to hear that Paul's angel. I'm not sure when to expect your period but I wish you all the best for your next cycle. The cruise sounds like a good break for you too.


----------



## Kat_F

Sorry to hear that too Paul's angel. Hoping your next round is a success keep us informed

Good news Mara! Keeping everything crossed for u


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ellie Bean said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> Beta came back 56. So it's positive :). Seems really low to me though. Anyone else have low number at 13dp5dt? My next beta is Wed. So now I'm kind of nervous.
> 
> My first beta was 27 at 8dp5dt and then 70 at 11dp5dt so I think it's a great beta for this early.Click to expand...

Thanks it's hard not to worry. Your 11dp is still higher than my 13dp :shrug:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sorry to hear Paul's Angel. I hope you can get your cycle in before christmas. Waiting is so hard.


Yayy congrats Mara!!! I'm wait to get my second beta results today. My first one was 56 at 13dp5dt. How far a long are you?


----------



## Ellie Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> Beta came back 56. So it's positive :). Seems really low to me though. Anyone else have low number at 13dp5dt? My next beta is Wed. So now I'm kind of nervous.
> 
> My first beta was 27 at 8dp5dt and then 70 at 11dp5dt so I think it's a great beta for this early.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks it's hard not to worry. Your 11dp is still higher than my 13dp :shrug:Click to expand...

True but early on the #s vary so much and there's a large range so try not to worry and keep positive :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

What time did you have your blood drawn today noodle? How long does it usually take them to get back to you?


----------



## gimmeacrybaby

Just figured I'd jump in and say hi, newbie to the ttc community. Getting rid of a darn cyst before downregulation in 1 month. Trying hard to not get too excited as I have to wait and it feels like foreverr


----------



## mara16jade

6footnoodle said:


> Sorry to hear Paul's Angel. I hope you can get your cycle in before christmas. Waiting is so hard.
> 
> 
> Yayy congrats Mara!!! I'm wait to get my second beta results today. My first one was 56 at 13dp5dt. How far a long are you?

Well, at the beta I was 8dp4dt and it was 39. But the embryos were all a full day behind in growth (not even sure if that makes a different all though). They told me that at my stage 20 would be good, and 50 would be amazing, so I'm happy with 39. Now I just have to hope tomorrow everything doubled!

Did they tell you what would be "average" for you?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sadly my hcg went down to 43 today :( Looks like a chemical or ectopic. 


Mara that is really good for only 8 days.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So sorry noodle :'(

Congrats Mara fx'ed that your numbers double tomorrow!


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no noodle. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through (its my biggest fear right now). :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry noodle :(


----------



## Ellie Bean

Baby looks great. Heart rate 159. Sonographer guessed a girl but who knows lol still too early to tell. :)
 



Attached Files:







received_10154007287287109.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









received_10154007287717109.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6









received_10154007289107109.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









received_10154007289367109.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mara16jade

Awesome news Ellie Bean!


----------



## Kat_F

KB how's it going with you?

Star are you still waiting for next round? 

Noodle hope you are ok...

Gimme wishing you luck with the cyst and impending down reggy. Hope you have a good journey...


----------



## citts733

Beautiful pics Ellie!!!! Congratulations on being out of the first trimester! :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

I'm so sorry noodle. If it's any consolation, ectopics don't tend to start going down so you are most likely dealing with a chemical. Not ideal by any means but ectopics are so serious and scary. Will be thinking of you.

Congrats Ellie. :)

I have a BFP as of 5dp5dt and this morning am 5.5dptdt (so strange doing an afternoon transfer, it really throws all the testing off). I'm of course worried it's another chemical b/c lines so light but I hope it continues to progress. Digi is still negative today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3669.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3673.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3666.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## goingforit

Ellie those pics are fab. 

3chords yay...fx it continues to darken...it's still very early and looking very promising. 

I've been having lots of brown spotting during my pregnancy which has been rather worrying. I had an evening of red blood a week ago but had spoken to the clinic before so just carried on as they didn't seem concerned. Today I've had more red blood and now I'm worrying about what it all means. Having my scan bought forward from Monday til tomorrow afternoon which is less than 24 hours. Still a worrying wait. It seems to be red blood only when I wipe...anyone had this?


----------



## mara16jade

Goingforit, have you been diagnosed with a SCH? I had a tremendous amount of bleeding with my son. Starting at around 5 weeks and went all the way until about 17 weeks. It was really, really scary, but they said as long as I didn't pass clots or soak a pad in an hour, I was ok. 

Do you feel more cramping than usual? Early pregnancy always has little cramps, but I had a ton more (and they actually hurt) with the SCH.


----------



## goingforit

Sorry Mara but what's SCH? No real pains to be honest...just some from trapped wind! 

My appointment is tomorrow so hoping that'll give me some clarity.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Ellie, Beautiful scan pics!! I am so glad that everything continues to go great with your baby!! :happydance: :thumbup:

@3chords, Congrats on your BFP!!! They look great for it being so early!! They all start out like that so try not to worry! Fingers crossed they darken up in a few days!! Good luck! :dust::dust:

@6foot, I am so sorry hun! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

OB appointment went well yesterday. Baby was measuring 9 weeks 5 days and we saw a flickering heart beat on the screen! Everything with baby looks great. The second twin is almost gone, and is very small now. It will probably be completely gone by my next appointment at 12 weeks, I have only gained a few lbs since I first got pregnant and I need to continue to keep my weight under control. My blood pressure was slightly high! So I really have to watch my weight and my salt intake. My due date is now june 30th. :thumbup:

Here is my US picture and bump pic! i was amazed at how much the baby had grown since the last ultrasound! I could see the little arms, legs and face/side profile! Baby was so cute and it was so neat!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mara16jade

goingforit said:


> Sorry Mara but what's SCH? No real pains to be honest...just some from trapped wind!
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow so hoping that'll give me some clarity.

SCH = subchorionic hemorrhage. Ask them to take a close look to see if you have one.


----------



## citts733

So exciting wannabe!! Great ultrasound image.

Good luck goingforit...hoping all looks good tomorrow at your first scan. fingers crossed!


----------



## mara16jade

My beta was 114!! It was 39 on Tuesday (so 48 hours ago). I really hope this is it!! Fx

My next appointment is in one week to double check betas and then in 2 weeks is the ultrasound (we get to see how many of the 3 embryos implanted). I'm still thinking one... Haha My sister and dh are banking on twins. Lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

3chords said:


> I'm so sorry noodle. If it's any consolation, ectopics don't tend to start going down so you are most likely dealing with a chemical. Not ideal by any means but ectopics are so serious and scary. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> Congrats Ellie. :)
> 
> I have a BFP as of 5dp5dt and this morning am 5.5dptdt (so strange doing an afternoon transfer, it really throws all the testing off). I'm of course worried it's another chemical b/c lines so light but I hope it continues to progress. Digi is still negative today.

Looks great to me! Fingers crossed lines keep getting darker!


----------



## Ellie Bean

wannabeprego said:


> OB appointment went well yesterday. Baby was measuring 9 weeks 5 days and we saw a flickering heart beat on the screen! Everything with baby looks great. The second twin is almost gone, and is very small now. It will probably be completely gone by my next appointment at 12 weeks, I have only gained a few lbs since I first got pregnant and I need to continue to keep my weight under control. My blood pressure was slightly high! So I really have to watch my weight and my salt intake. My due date is now june 30th. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is my US picture and bump pic! i was amazed at how much the baby had grown since the last ultrasound! I could see the little arms, legs and face/side profile! Baby was so cute and it was so neat!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 976867
> 
> 
> View attachment 976869

Congrats wannabe, such a great US!


----------



## Ellie Bean

mara16jade said:


> My beta was 114!! It was 39 on Tuesday (so 48 hours ago). I really hope this is it!! Fx
> 
> My next appointment is in one week to double check betas and then in 2 weeks is the ultrasound (we get to see how many of the 3 embryos implanted). I'm still thinking one... Haha My sister and dh are banking on twins. Lol

Yay fantastic #! So happy for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

mara16jade said:


> My beta was 114!! It was 39 on Tuesday (so 48 hours ago). I really hope this is it!! Fx
> 
> My next appointment is in one week to double check betas and then in 2 weeks is the ultrasound (we get to see how many of the 3 embryos implanted). I'm still thinking one... Haha My sister and dh are banking on twins. Lol

Congrats on a great beta!!! I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!:flower:


----------



## citts733

mara16jade said:


> My beta was 114!! It was 39 on Tuesday (so 48 hours ago). I really hope this is it!! Fx
> 
> My next appointment is in one week to double check betas and then in 2 weeks is the ultrasound (we get to see how many of the 3 embryos implanted). I'm still thinking one... Haha My sister and dh are banking on twins. Lol

Congrats mara!! So excited for you!


----------



## KBP

Kat-doing well here besides being nauseous all the time! Third beta numbers were great. I'm scheduled for me first ultrasound next Friday. Hopefully will be able to hear a heartbeat although I'll only be 6.5 weeks at that point!


----------



## goingforit

Had my scan this afternoon and all is good! One precious little baby with a gorgeous heartbeat! Back again in 10 days for another scan. 

Here is today's picture...
 



Attached Files:







20161202_162744-800x680.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mara16jade

Excellent news ladies! I can't wait to see a heartbeat - then I can rest a little easier. I think the chance of mc goes down to under 10% once you see a heartbeat. I hate ttc. I really do. If this pregnancy works out, I'm done. Unless an "oops" happens (which I doubt!), I don't ever want to think about TTC again. It's been so stressful.


----------



## citts733

KBP said:


> Kat-doing well here besides being nauseous all the time! Third beta numbers were great. I'm scheduled for me first ultrasound next Friday. Hopefully will be able to hear a heartbeat although I'll only be 6.5 weeks at that point!

Yay on another great beta!! You most likely will be able to see a heartbeat at 6.5 weeks. So exciting!



goingforit said:


> Had my scan this afternoon and all is good! One precious little baby with a gorgeous heartbeat! Back again in 10 days for another scan.
> 
> Here is today's picture...

Ahh goingforit what a relief that must be for you after the bleeding! Baby looks great. Congrats!


----------



## goingforit

KBP that's all looking great! Not much longer until your scan...sending you positive vibes and hope uou can see the heartbeat as it is truly magical! Think it really hit home to my hubby today that we have a new life on board! 

Mara...I know what you mean, the journey isn't easy and I really hope this all works out for you! 

Wannabe....what amazing pictures you posted! So pleased that everything is progressing well for you.

Citts when is your scan? 

Star, 3chords and noodle how are you all doing? 

Sorry to anyone I've missed out...and news?


----------



## citts733

My next scan is Tuesday! Will be 6 weeks 6 days :)


----------



## Kat_F

Wow ladies congrats all hang in there! Great results so far!

AFM I'm 5dp4dt and I had a squinter line on Frer today...
BUT the tests were from the chemist where I had my false pos last time and it could be an evap. Keeping my fingers crossed this is real. Feeling pretty emotional about it actually. Going to different chemist to get Frers later and will do a PM poas i think. Keeps me busy and i just have to know... u know?


----------



## goingforit

Got everything crossed for you Kat...really hope this is it for you! Sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## mara16jade

Hope everything works out for you Kat!! Fx


----------



## star25

Hi all trying to catch up 

Mara and 3c, congratulations and kat too! 

Manna and 6ft, I sorry thing haven't worked out for you it really isn't fair xx

Goingforit, wannabe citts, Kpb and Ellie, I'm pleased you are all doing well and babies are well, keep us updated! 

Sorry for anyone I have missed, on way back from holiday so trying to read quick 

Afm, bleeding has stopped, don't know if or when I will ovulate, did have ewcm and ovulation pain weds but I don't know if it would happen so soon after a miscarriage, either way next fet will be start of Feb I hope depending on when af arrives after appointment 25th Jan 

Xx


----------



## star25

3c is beta on the 7th?


----------



## star25

I also haven't used protection when dtd, hospital said to but only so when I do my next test on 13th to make sure hcg is gone from miscarriage they don't get confused if it's from the miscarriage or new pregnancy so there want really a medical reason but I didn't want to use anything just in case a miracle happened!


----------



## Kat_F

So I bought a new pack of tests and also got another squinter yesterday afternoon. Then POAS with FMU today at 4dp6dt. It's not a squinter today. It's a real BFP. I'll upload a pic. I am already so.excited. Aaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhh! Beta in 5 days. It's funny when the embryologist said the word compacting I thought there was a chance. My last compacter i had some success with. Looks like this litlle fella wanted a turn. After being frozen! I mean WTAF. I told u I was excited. Hee hee
 



Attached Files:







20161204_054907.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kat_F

And star I'm hoping for your miracle x if not then the next cycle to come around quick


----------



## mara16jade

That's excellent Kat!!


----------



## citts733

Congratulations Kat!! So excited for you! When is your beta or scan?


----------



## Kat_F

Nice dark line this morning. Feeling this little fella is a strong one. My beta on 9 December. Hopefully if all goes well I can have a scan befor christmas!


----------



## mara16jade

Been having some brown spotting today. I know it can be common, but I can't help but be worried. :( Next beta is Thursday. Tests are all dark and the clearblue conception indicator said 2-3 weeks today (2 days ago it still said 1-2 weeks). I need to see a heartbeat so I can rest a tiny bit easier!!


----------



## goingforit

Kat so pleased it's getting darker! Really excited for you...congratulations! 

Mara - wishing you all the best...I'm sure everything is just fine but I know what you mean, it's natural to worry. Are you taking any pessaries as often they say these can cause bleeding too. The tests sound like it's moving along nicely. 4 more days til your beta...is that a scan too? Big hug...stay positive!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, I take 2 progesterone suppositories a day. Thursday is my next beta, but I won't get a scan until 6 weeks (less than 2 weeks away). Fx


----------



## Kat_F

Hang in there mara. Clearblue digi 2-3 weeks is 200-2000 so that's a good sign


----------



## 3chords

Actually, the digi will show 2-3 at a lower beta, I believe the threshold is 156 or so. You can find their data in their submission to the FDA.

Congrats Kat!

My tests progressed, they are as dark as control today at 10dp5dt. My beta at 6.5dp5dt (I HATE using these stupid half days, would really fight an afternoon retrieval in the future if I needed one) was 26. I had a beta done today but likely won't hear until tomorrow. I then do betas on the 7th and the 9th as well.


----------



## star25

Good news 3c! So Pleased for you x


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi all, just checking in. Glad to here all the good news and sad for the not so good. I have my scan on Wednesday afternoon and should see a heart beat if all well. I will be 6 weeks and 3 days. 
Having some sicky feelings which I didnt get with my girls. Been poorly with a bad cold so it's wiped me out. Anyone else not been able to bear tight clothes on their tummy? I normally sleep in my knickers and a vest top and I can't cope with the pressure even though it's not much lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

Kat_F said:


> So I bought a new pack of tests and also got another squinter yesterday afternoon. Then POAS with FMU today at 4dp6dt. It's not a squinter today. It's a real BFP. I'll upload a pic. I am already so.excited. Aaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhh! Beta in 5 days. It's funny when the embryologist said the word compacting I thought there was a chance. My last compacter i had some success with. Looks like this litlle fella wanted a turn. After being frozen! I mean WTAF. I told u I was excited. Hee hee

Congrats! Beautiful line!


----------



## Kat_F

Feeling a little queezy today. Line still dark on FRER. Looks like digi will be the next step. 3 days till beta!


----------



## goingforit

Can we have an updated pic Kat? Love lines! Lol. 

How are you feeling now Mara? Has it stopped at all?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm a but nervous and worried. I had another beta today and it was 317. Four days ago it was 114. That's a 65 hour doubling time, which is wayyyy slower than beta 1 & 2. :(

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Kat_F

Hi goingforit this is today's pic, 8dp4dt and I got 1-2 weeks on clearblue digi. Feeling good.
 



Attached Files:







20161205_170400.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kat_F

Hang in there mara how far along are you? I had a couple of betas that showed slow doubling.. it didn't end well.. but it doesn't mean that is what is happening for you. Have a look at https://www.betabase.info for similar results around your time now.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ellie Bean- yay to second trimester! I love you scan pics :)

3chords- Congrats 3chords!!:happydance:

wannabeprego - love your bump and ultrasound pics :)

goingforit - Yay for heartbeat. Glad everything is going well. 

star25 - Thanks Star. We will probably be on a similar cycle :)

Kat_F - OMG congrats Kat!!!!!

mara - Hoping everything is ok with your numbers. I have seen numbers that are slower in the beginning and then catch up. I hope your next one is high.


So I'm doing ok. Just really sad for my cousin. She was so happy when she found out about the Bfp and then to have it taken away 2 days later. She only has one embryo left. This makes me so nervous and stressed. The doctor is making me take decmeber off and then we will start our last cycle in Jan. My hcg was a 9 yesterday. So I take it my period won't come until that's back to zero. IVF is so stressful...blah.


----------



## goingforit

Kat that's a fantastic line...yay!! 

Noodle...I echo the stressful aspect but sadly that continues into pregnancy. I've had yet more red blood today. I know my scan wasn't very long ago but it's very worrying. My clinic have now put me on bed rest and basically told me it will go one of two ways now but it could be totally normal...I only had the one egg and pray that this one sticks!

Mara sorry I have no idea of betas as we don't get them done here. Crossing everything that this is just a slow climber!


----------



## 6footnoodle

goingforit said:


> Kat that's a fantastic line...yay!!
> 
> Noodle...I echo the stressful aspect but sadly that continues into pregnancy. I've had yet more red blood today. I know my scan wasn't very long ago but it's very worrying. My clinic have now put me on bed rest and basically told me it will go one of two ways now but it could be totally normal...I only had the one egg and pray that this one sticks!
> 
> Mara sorry I have no idea of betas as we don't get them done here. Crossing everything that this is just a slow climber!

Oh no that is so scary. Praying it all goes well for you and the spotting stops.


----------



## mara16jade

Well, the wondfo is lighter this morning. But the frer is darker than two days ago. I don't know. This doesn't look good. :cry:

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/Mobile%20Uploads/20161206_105831_zpsnndy2g9j.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20161206_110247_zpspnzsm4xn.jpg


----------



## citts733

Ugh I'm sorry you're having to experience so much stress right now mara! Fx for a good outcome that comes quickly.

goingforit, hoping for the best. Very scary but it sounds like all could be normal. The scan of course is a good sign!

Had my 7 weeks scan today. Baby is about .85-.9cm and hb was 129bpm. Got to hear it today! It was amazing. Can't wait until next week's scan which will put me at ease since we'll be onto week 8 (greatly reduced risk) and I can go to my regular OB for the rest of my prenatal care.


----------



## mara16jade

I feel like a total lunatic ladies.... I tested after a 6 hour hold (LOL!) and got this now!? How could my morning test have been so light? Faulty?

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20161206_170528_zpsxjv1x0pa.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20161206_170532_zpsgohtegt5.jpg


----------



## Kat_F

That looks better mara. Hang in there till next beta my obstey once told me that embies aren't going constantly they rest too so that might influence beta


----------



## goingforit

Citts that's great news! Always reassuring to see the baby in a scan. Thanks...I'm hoping it's just the placenta...it's turned brown today which must be a good sign as that's old blood. 

Mara...looking great! Could have been a faulty test or even that you'd drank more that night. So many factors but don't worry as it's looking good! 

Did you mange to schedule a beta Kat?


----------



## Kat_F

Great news citts!

Yes beta in two days... hoping its 100+


----------



## star25

Looks also like your hcg rose from the morning to the afternoon /evening mara, looks good!


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara step away from the tests ;) don't cause yourself anymore stress x

I've just had my scan, all good and measuring correctly 6+3 all a bit crazy really! X


----------



## Sweetkat

Northernmonke congrats on the good scan, so pleased for you

We have a fragmentation test tomorrow and two appointments next week to discuss IVF with IMSI with PGD (one at Lister and one at CRGH).


----------



## Northernmonke

Sweet kat I'm a big imsi supporter. I am also at lister. X


----------



## Sweetkat

Northernmonke said:


> Sweet kat I'm a big imsi supporter. I am also at lister. X

I would love to have the same success as you :).


----------



## Northernmonke

It took 4 failed icsi but we are very lucky now x


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck sweetkat. Can't wait to hear your journey and hoping it's the answer for you. 

Northern congrats! Another milestone hit. Glad to hear bub progressing well.

My line is still darkthis morning, came up straight away before test line showed. Feeling good. A bit of heartburn but nothing unmanageable. Also feeling very warm and bloated but greatful for the symptoms. Beta tomorrow! I'm 10dp4dt. Already talking about the cot with DH. And he's looking at a new monitor. Hope I get a scan with HB before Christmas...


----------



## mara16jade

My beta on Monday was 317, today (48 hours later) it was 589. Doubling time of 53 hours. I think the doubling time is ok, but isn't it low over all for 4w6d?


----------



## Kat_F

That sounds like a good beta to me mara. And doubling close to 48 hours too. Hang in there till scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you KatF - we have decided to try naturally this month (and hope no MC for the 4th time) and investigate re having PGD - first appointment next week.


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck sweetkat. 3 mc must be hard.. have they given you answers?


----------



## Sweetkat

Kat_F said:


> Good luck sweetkat. 3 mc must be hard.. have they given you answers?

Kat f - Thanks. OH has 52% sperm DNA fragmentation which is the main cause. I have slightly elevated NK cells and a possible small septum in my uterus. These could be contributory factors.

I don't know what'a worse - failed IVF cycles or MCs - guess equally sh** lol. Thing is, I get pregnant really easily, but the embryos are dodgy because of the DNA fragmentation. Fingers crossed.

How is your IVF/ IVF preparation going.


----------



## Kat_F

Good idea on PGD I've heard good things good success rates apparently


----------



## mara16jade

My beta levels went down. Guess this is it. :cry: I wish all of you the very best. Thanks for cheering me on and being here for all my panicked moments. I guess deep down I knew this wasn't going to work, but it doesn't make it any easier. I never even got to see his/her heartbeat. :cry:


----------



## Sweetkat

mara16jade said:


> My beta levels went down. Guess this is it. :cry: I wish all of you the very best. Thanks for cheering me on and being here for all my panicked moments. I guess deep down I knew this wasn't going to work, but it doesn't make it any easier. I never even got to see his/her heartbeat. :cry:

So sorry to hear that :(.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kat_F said:


> Good idea on PGD I've heard good things good success rates apparently

Kat F - I am all set on IVF with PGD one moment and the next scared of IVF and wanting to carry on trying naturally. This journey is hard.

How are you doing?


----------



## goingforit

Mara I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you a massive hug. X


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks ladies. I just feel so numb. :(


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry mara :( thinking of you...

Sweetkat I was burnt with an 8 week mc followed by dnc early this year and hated the thought of trying again.. but here i am exactly 4 weeks preg today my beta is 354! That's massive! Hoping the little fella stays strong


----------



## Sweetkat

Kat F - that's fantastic :). Fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you.


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry mara, believe me I know how you feel, it's heartbreaking, stay strong, I hope you can try again when you are ready xx


----------



## citts733

So so sorry, Mara. Such a difficult result to get after a long couple of weeks of tests and betas. Thinking of you.


----------



## Northernmonke

Mara I am so so sorry, sending hugs x


----------



## mara16jade

I'm not sure what's going on. My levels were checked today and we're 1695! Doctor is worried about ectopic. :( Why can't this just be normal. Either a normal pregnancy, or a normal miscarriage!?


----------



## Northernmonke

Bless you. How far are you now? Would they do an early scan? X


----------



## Kat_F

Oh mara I'm hoping for a miracle for you xxx

Maybe one has made it and kicking on and the numbers dropped because the others passed on? I hope you get a scan with miracle news xxx


----------



## mara16jade

Today I'm 5w2d. I think I should do an early scan...


----------



## goingforit

Mara I would definitely ask for an early scan. Like you say you are best of knowing either way. I'm crossing everything that this is your miracle and that somehow the beta was just an anomalie.


----------



## goingforit

I'm not sure how early a heartbeat shows...I think you may see more if you can wait til 6 weeks but I totally understand that you would want to go sooner too. I would just hate for you to not gain anything from it and come back feeling worse. Wishing you all the best whatever you do!


----------



## Northernmonke

Im sure you see one around 6 weeks but might be good to rule out eptopic, I had one at 5 weeks I think just to see if there was one or two. Then another one at 6.5 weeks for heart beat x


----------



## Kat_F

Definitely need to rule out ectopic


----------



## mara16jade

Had a scan today. They couldn't find anything. Nothing ectopic or in the uterus. I'm 5w2d so maybe a little early? But I'm pretty sure we saw our son on an ultrasound at 5w4d and a heartbeat at 5w6d. I have another scan next week...so I guess it's wait and see. Hcg went up to 2112 today.


----------



## goingforit

Your hcg is sounding positive Mara. I've got no experience of a scan that early but everything crossed for you that it is just too early to see. I hope you see more next week. 

Not long till Christmas...anyone got any plans for it?


----------



## Ellie Bean

Sweetkat said:


> Kat_F said:
> 
> 
> Good idea on PGD I've heard good things good success rates apparently
> 
> Kat F - I am all set on IVF with PGD one moment and the next scared of IVF and wanting to carry on trying naturally. This journey is hard.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I did IVF w/ICSI and then had all of our embryos PGS/PGD tested. I would highly recommend it. Both of our FET were successes the first time. We transferred 2 embryos each time and thankfully got 1 sticky bean with each transfer. Fx'ed for you, this is a scary stressful process for sure.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fx'ed it was just too early mara!


----------



## star25

Goingforit, we're all going to my mums for Xmas, my 4 siblings, partners and 5 grandchildren so going to be a hectic one as usual lol, how about you? 

Mara, I hope you have an answer soon, sounds too early to see anything on a scan so fingers crossed for the next one 

Afm, just waiting to start again!


----------



## Kat_F

Won't be long star! You can relax over Christmas and kick straight back into it next year.

Mara 2000 is probably why they didn't see probably too early...

I have my 2nd beta in the morning! I am nervous. I have lots of symptoms but you just can't get comfortable in this process...


----------



## star25

Good luck kat, sure all will be perfect


----------



## citts733

Good luck Kat looking forward to hearing how it went! And Mara, probably too early...the rising HCG numbers are a great sign! Fx for you.

Dying to get to my 8 week ultrasound in the AM! Started experiencing some mild stomach cramps after finishing my dinner this evening which is a little freaky but I'm pretty sure it's from the food I ate. Ready to get some relief from the first trimester anxiety!


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks all! Well my beta was 2300! A doubling time of 36 hours. I am 4 weeks and 4 days. So glad it's progressing. Next beta in 4 days xx


----------



## mara16jade

I had a scan today (5w4d) and they found the sac and yolk sac in the right location! They also did another beta and it was 3936. Doctor said we can't rule out ectopic yet since 3 embryos were transfered, but things are looking ok! I seriously can't believe it. She said the odd beta last week was either lab error or vanishing twin. :shrug:


----------



## star25

Oh mara I'm so pleased, that's great news, I know you have to rule out ectopic but so far so good


----------



## star25

Kat great news for you too!


----------



## Kat_F

Great news mara. What a rollercoaster


----------



## citts733

great news Kat & Mara!! 

8 week scan today was perfect! excited to be released to my OB.


----------



## goingforit

Great news Kat, Mara and Citts. 

Kat fx for your next beta. 

Mara I hope they can give you some reassurance and that all is now fine. 

Citts can we see a scan pic? Had my scan today too at almost 9 weeks and it was beautiful!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20161213-WA0002-800x450.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citts733

Congrats goingforit beautiful picture!!! I would attach the scan pic but it is so unclear I don't even know that it's worth it :-/. Hoping my OB's ultrasound technology is better than at my clinic's!


----------



## mara16jade

goingforit said:


> Mara I hope they can give you some reassurance and that all is now fine.

Me too! I have another ultrasound tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Goingforit that is adorable!


----------



## star25

Glad scan went well citts!


----------



## Kat_F

So cute goingforit... good luck on your scan mara x


----------



## goingforit

Wishing you all the best for today Mara.x


----------



## mara16jade

They found a heartbeat! 101-100bpm and measuring one day late (not surprising since the embryos were one day behind in growth). I can't believe it. Doctor said everything looks great, and there's no need for anymore betas. 

Next appointment is on Dec. 29th. <3 :)


----------



## boopin4baby

mara - I didn't want to read & leave without saying... CONGRATULATIONS!! That's the best news ever, GL!! :happydance:


----------



## Northernmonke

Awesome Mara! !! X


----------



## goingforit

That's fantastic Mara. So pleased for you :#)


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks ladies! I'm cautiously excited! <3 I'm still in disbelief it all worked out!!


----------



## Kat_F

That's amazing mara! Congrats!


----------



## star25

Great news mara, what a Christmas present!


----------



## citts733

Mara that's incredible!!! What a turnaround from where you were. Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations Mara!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! :flower:

Sorry I have been MIA girls! My DD got really sick at the beginning of last week, and she ended up with pneumonia and a trip to the ER! She is on antibiotics now! Long story short it has been exhausting! Thankfully she is doing much better and life is returning back to normal again! My DH took a few days off from work to help out and he was wonderful! Hopefully I can get caught back up with all of you lovely ladies now that things are calming down again in my house!


----------



## star25

Oh no wannabe how frightening for you, glad she is better now, so upsetting when they're not well xx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

Had another blood test today HCG 8155 and doubling time 39 hours! One more test on Tuesday and then hopefully a scan next week. I'm 5 weeks today.


----------



## mara16jade

Wow, your numbers are so high! How many did you transfer?


----------



## Kat_F

Just one transferred, mara. When's your next scan scheduled?


----------



## mara16jade

My next scan is on December 29th. I'm nervous. I just hope everything continues to go smoothly from here on out!


----------



## Kat_F

I'm sure everything is fine. I'm hoping for my first scan before Christmas. Feeling a little sick today


----------



## mara16jade

I depend on symptoms to keep me sane. And when one disappears (like naseua), it worries me. I want 1st tri over so badly!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, Congrats on a great beta! :dust::happydance:


----------



## citts733

I've been having a really hard time navigating/replying to this board due to really obnoxious ads that pop up when I try to reply or click anything on this site, really. Looks like the offending ad is gone and I'm glad to be able to participate again.

Welcome back wannabe! Sorry to hear about your daughter's illness but glad she is better. Sounds scary and stressful!

Kat those numbers sound great! Seems like you've got a strong pregnancy.

And mara, I can totally relate. I've been a ball of anxiety for the last several weeks and will probably continue to be until I'm out of the first tri. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mara16jade

I really have high anxiety with this pregnancy. I miss the feeling of euphoria and excitement I had with my son. :( With my son, we wanted a baby so we tried twice and got him. We had some hiccups along the way, and 1st tri certainly wasn't a walk in the park...but it was better than this! I have so much fear that the progesterone that I'm on is masking a MC, and when I go in on December 29th, they'll tell me there's no heartbeat. It's so hard to explain my fears and feelings to most people since they don't know what it's like to battle infertility and then go through IVF. Sorry ladies...my head is a mess. :dohh:


----------



## star25

Mara don't be sorry, after all we go through its understandable to feel scared and want first tri over 
But you have every chance of all being well, stay positive lovely xx


----------



## Kat_F

Well my beta was in the 20,000s so I'm booked for a scan 27 Dec


----------



## mara16jade

Wow! Amazing how different betas can be from women to women. Good luck at your scan! :)


----------



## citts733

Believe me, mara, you are not alone. I've definitely had a major spike in anxiety throughout the beginning of this pregnancy. I've not been pregnant before, so I don't know what I'd be like if it'd been easy, but I can imagine it'd feel less fragile than it does now.

The good news is, I had my first OB appointment this AM and saw a beautiful baby measuring 9 weeks. We will get a blood test in a week and will know in a couple whether we have a boy or girl on our hands. The excitement will probably take me through the first week, then I imagine the nerves and disbelief will kick back in until our 13 week ultrasound. So it goes...


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations citts!


----------



## Ellie Bean

15 WKS 5 days. Baby's measuring 4 days ahead and IT'S A GIRL!!!
 



Attached Files:







20161221_085223_resized.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## goingforit

Wow Elliecain...congratulations on a great scan and a baby girl!! 

Citts so pleased about your scan.

Wannabe sorry to hear about your little one. Hope she is feeling better now.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I can say I was 100 % shocked! I totally thought it was going to be a boy! Very excited no matter what as long as it's a healthy baby!


----------



## citts733

Congratulations Ellie on a beautiful scan and fantastic news!! So exciting!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey all, congrats Ellie.

In regards to missing the excitement i missed that the first time as i was so convinced i wouldn't get a baby never mind two at the end of it. I constantly told myself it would be chemical then eptopic then misscarry etc. Anyway this time i can't believe it and also don't have time to stop and think k so much with my two running about. I am 8+3 and supposed to be seeing midwife today for booking appointment and she cancelled ffs. So I doubt I will be seen before Xmas. I want a check over and scan date ASAP &#128546;


----------



## 6footnoodle

Wow Mara what a rollercoaster ride for you. So happy to hear it all worked out for you. Congrats :) :)

Congrats Ellie! That's so exciting.


----------



## mara16jade

6footnoodle said:


> Wow Mara what a rollercoaster ride for you. So happy to hear it all worked out for you. Congrats :) :)

Yeah, not a fun ride at all! And now I'm paranoid that somethings going to go wrong any minute. :dohh: But thank you, I'm so happy things turned around. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats Ellie! :flower:

I did an update in my journal because I had my 12 wk US today, and I posted pics, so if anyone wants to read it, or see some pics than check out my journal link! :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...acle-born-28-wks-sept-2016-ivf-2-bfp-314.html


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on your beautiful scans Elli and wannabe!

Can't wait till my first scan. I just want to know it's all ok in there. 5 days to go!


----------



## mara16jade

Kat, the wait is so hard! A week from tomorrow I have my 8 week scan. How far along are you now?


----------



## Kat_F

I am 6 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## star25

So much good news in here and congratulations Ellie on your little baby girl!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow lots of amazing news on here! 

Sorry I've been away ages, I needed a break after egg collection. Lining of the uterus didn't thicken so couldn't have a transfer. We have 6 Frozen embies although no idea how good quality as they were frozen day after collection. 

AF is here now and I have to have another AF before they will start FET. It will be my first FET so absolutely no idea what to expect. 
Got a hysteroscopy on the 29th Dec to check nothing serious with uterus before we move to FET. 

So glad things are working out for lots of you on here! xxx


----------



## Kat_F

Emily the wait is hard at any stage isn't it? I had a FET in November which I'm 6 weeks preg.. i find FET much easier no drugs which is great. How many will you have transferred do you think?


----------



## mara16jade

Emily, best of luck! Waiting is so hard!!

Just curious, why did they freeze so quickly? I wonder if they should have done that with some of ours. Most started dying off after day 3. :( But we got lucky a few kept going...but they were slow growers.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all I had my scan yesterday and bub measured 6 w 3 d and had heartbeat of 122 bpm. Right on target. Hope you're all well


----------



## mara16jade

That's great news! I have my scan on Thursday....and I'm so incredibly nervous. :(


----------



## star25

Ahh lovely news kat!


----------



## Kat_F

I have everything crossed for you mara x


----------



## citts733

Congratulations Kat!! Awesome news.


----------



## mara16jade

Scan went great! Baby is measuring 8w2d and had a heartbeat of 167bpm. <3


----------



## Kat_F

Great news mara


----------



## KBP

Hi all! I see lots of good news here!! :)


----------



## citts733

yeah mara!! are you able to rest little easier?


----------



## mara16jade

citts733 said:


> yeah mara!! are you able to rest little easier?

Yeah, a little haha.


----------



## citts733

Hi guys! 11 weeks today, still waiting for my 12 weeks 3 days ultrasound next Friday, but did get my blood test results back this afternoon! Everything looks good chromosomally and we are having a baby girl!!!!!! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## mara16jade

That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Huge congrats citts x a little girl x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Mara congrats glad us went well and baby is looking good! 

Congrats Kat,so glad you're little bean is doing great! 

Citts congrats on the little girl! I'm so excited to have a little girl too!


----------



## star25

Ahh loving all the good news here 

Congratulations on your baby girl citts!


----------



## citts733

thanks everyone! star, any idea when you'll be ready to go on your FET?


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats ladies. Really great news. I am 11 weeks on Sunday and got my scan 2 weeks today. Is anyone scared to go for 12 week scan and find it isn't there anymore? Also anyone else showing. I am having to use a bump band!


----------



## citts733

Northernmonke said:


> Congrats ladies. Really great news. I am 11 weeks on Sunday and got my scan 2 weeks today. Is anyone scared to go for 12 week scan and find it isn't there anymore? Also anyone else showing. I am having to use a bump band!

Yup, definitely nervous Northernmonke, although I've not really been given any reason to be. Definitely showing -- it's probably a lot of bloat and my tummy fat being pushed forward by my uterus, but I'm wearing maternity pants just to feel comfortable.


----------



## star25

Citts, I have to wait for my next cycle to pass then start on the one after that, I don't know when it will be but probably a long wait which is already driving me mad! kept getting light cramps last night then nothing happens


----------



## citts733

I'll bet! That does sound crazy-making. Hoping for a quick and easy cycle comes for you soon so that you can begin. Have been thinking of you!


----------



## star25

Thank you citts, appreciate that x


----------



## mara16jade

Star, do you have a tentative date for your next round? I hope time speeds up for you - waiting is so hard!


----------



## star25

Hi mara, I think it will be ens of Feb as I've got to wait for not this cycle but the next and I always have long cycles :(


----------



## mara16jade

Are you doing anything different this time around? Supplements, acupuncture, yoga? That was my next step. I had actually called to set up a consultation for acupuncture a few days before I was told IVF actually worked. I'm thinking I may take yoga anyways since I think I do need some mental relaxation or something. :( I'm so happy to be pregnant, and these feelings are starting to calm down, but I'm still battling fear and anxiety. 

I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

When is your next scan mara? Mine is on the 16th Jan. I'm just 8 weeks and feeling sick, sore boobs and stomach. All good signs so I'm not complaining!


----------



## star25

Hey, i won't be doing anything different, I didn't do anything in particular the last 2 times and although last one ended up in blighted ovum, at least it did implant initially, probably wasn't a good embryo x


----------



## mara16jade

Kat_F said:


> When is your next scan mara? Mine is on the 16th Jan. I'm just 8 weeks and feeling sick, sore boobs and stomach. All good signs so I'm not complaining!

Mine is on January 30th (it's the NT Scan). I'll be 12.5 weeks...I was hoping they could see gender, but I think that's too early. They told us our sons gender at it, but I was 14 weeks. Guess we'll see!

Then I have another checkup (which I hope they do an ultrasound), at 14.5 weeks.


----------



## goingforit

Wow so much to catch up on! 

Citts congrats on your news of a baby girl...how did they find out so early? 

Northern not much longer to wait until your scan. How have you been feeling? 

Kat glad that all is moving along nicely.

Star...I hope that your cycle doesn't take too long to come...routing for you and your next cycle. 

Mara so glad to see that after a rocky start things are developing well. 

Sorry to those I've forgotten...hope you are all doing well.

I have my dating scan on Tuesday..2 more sleeps! I've suffered from morning sickness along the way but now I'm feeling okay now...just over the past few days it seems to have miraculously stopped. As for showing...my stomach is definitely rounding...I bought some maternity trousers at the weekend as I'm very uncomfortable in even the next size of trousers...it just seems to dig in! Part of this may be Christmas over indulgence too I suppose!!


----------



## citts733

Yay goingforit!! You're just about out of the first tri...can't wait to join you there! Hope your scan goes well as I'm sure it will.

My OB offers a blood test you can take between 10-14 weeks that is primarily meant to test for chromosomal abnormalities (downs, trisomy 18 and one other I'm forgetting), but while they're at it, they can test whether your baby's sex chromosomes have 2 xx's or an x+y. It's definitely odd knowing this early on when the pregnancy still doesn't quite feel real, but it's also fun to be able to look at sweet baby clothes for girls and to imagine more about what it will be like come July and beyond!


----------



## mara16jade

That's so cool Citts! Is it the Harmony or Panorama test? I'm trying to see if my dr will do it, but she said only if I'm over 35 or if I have a history of genetic issues.


----------



## citts733

Yeah it's definitely a neat thing, mara. It was actually done by Counsyl -- you can find them pretty easily by looking them up. I am not over 35 nor do I have increased risk, so I think we'll have to end up paying out of pocket. The cost is $200, so it's a lot but not outrageous.


----------



## goingforit

Scan today was amazing! After a bit of a slow start due to my tilted uterus, we had a transvaginal scan again. Baby was dancing inside and waving and all looked so perfect. My official due date is the 20th July!
 



Attached Files:







20170110_151953-480x640.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mara16jade

That's excellent!!!


----------



## citts733

Awesome goingforit!!!!! Hope to be right behind you with my scan on Friday!


----------



## goingforit

​


citts733 said:


> Awesome goingforit!!!!! Hope to be right behind you with my scan on Friday!

Wishing you all the best for Friday. Honestly it was just incredible. I just couldn't believe that we had to pay £20 for 6 pictures! You have to choose before too so you don't know how good they'll be or anything. With being private for our fertility treatment and given lots of scan pictures along the way....we were very surprised at this!


----------



## star25

That's lovely goingforit! That is expensive though, think here I paid £5 for 3 with dd 
Also I had 2 extra scans at clinic as I done a clinical trial with my ivf and they done 3d scans and got about 20 pics for free then! At that hospital they pay £5 for one pic normally of regular scans, shocking!


----------



## goingforit

star25 said:


> That's lovely goingforit! That is expensive though, think here I paid £5 for 3 with dd
> Also I had 2 extra scans at clinic as I done a clinical trial with my ivf and they done 3d scans and got about 20 pics for free then! At that hospital they pay £5 for one pic normally of regular scans, shocking!

Yeah my husband and I had the conversation that a 3d scan wouldn't cost much more! I might even look into it as it'll be the same thing for the 20 week scan. Tbh the best part was watching it moving about on the screen! 

Hope your cycle is going okay. Do you feel ready to start your next cycle?


----------



## star25

I can't wait goingforit, just have to wait for af to hurry up as starting the one after next, feels like forever


----------



## goingforit

It always seems that when when you have to wait. Hoping your body plays ball and doesn't make the wait too long for you. Is that a fresh or frozen cycle? Got everything crossed for you and will be hoping for regular updates!


----------



## citts733

I don't think we have to pay for pictures in the US - at least i haven't had to so far. That seems ridiculous that you have to pick and choose and pay per photo!


----------



## mara16jade

Wait, for regular doctor check up ultrasounds, you ladies have had to pay? The only time I had to pay was when we did a 3D/4D ultrasound at a private business. That sucks you have to pay!


----------



## goingforit

Yes it was the regular nhs scan at my dating appointment. The worst thing is Citts that you don't actually even get to pick and choose for the money...the just print the ones they choose!! I was shocked as all. All the pictures during the treatment had been free!


----------



## star25

Yes we pay for regular scan pictures, I got to choose mine though with dd, probably wasn't the best idea as my scan had already taken nearly an hr to get all the best measurements after having to let some pee out and jump up and down then I took forever picking photos Haha! 
Only ones I didn't tray for were the ones at the clinic 

I will post regular updates, will keep me sane lol 
I will be doing a fet 
So estrogen tablets for 2/3 weeks depending on how quick lining thickens then progesterone pessaries 3 times a day and transfer 5 days later


----------



## Kat_F

Getting closer now star! Wishing you the best x


----------



## citts733

How do y'all attach pictures so easily? Can attach my scan from today! All is well with our baby girl at 12 weeks, 3 days <3


----------



## citts733




----------



## goingforit

Oh Citts so beautiful. Was she dancing around in there? She looks so relaxed in that picture...is she blowing bubbles or is that her other arm? 

Have you got an official due date now? In the UK the 12 week scan is the official dating scan.


----------



## mara16jade

Great scan picture!

I use photobucket to upload photos and videos. If I have an ultrasound printout picture, I take a picture of it with my phone and then use the photobucket app to upload it. I rarely get a chance to go on my computer, so my phone is my work horse. Lol


----------



## Ellie Bean

Great picture citts! She's looking great!


----------



## citts733

Thanks everyone! Yeah she was pretty relaxed...happy to be in her weird little spot! It's one of her arms.


----------



## citts733

Also I found out today from my OB that the latest recommendations are that IVF babies get induced at 39 weeks in order to ensure the placenta doesn't peter out. I had no idea...hoping she comes on her own right around then, as I was hoping to do as natural a birth as possible. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## citts733

Oh and totally forgot to respond to your other question goingforit! My official due date is still July 25th!


----------



## star25

Beautiful citts! 

I have heard of that before, it doesn't happen here though, I had dd at 42 weeks and that was from being induced otherwise she didn't want to budge haha


----------



## Kat_F

Awesome scan citts. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Kat_F

I had my first meeting with the obstey today. Had a scan and everything looks great. 9w 3d today baby developing well.


----------



## mara16jade

citts733 said:


> Also I found out today from my OB that the latest recommendations are that IVF babies get induced at 39 weeks in order to ensure the placenta doesn't peter out. I had no idea...hoping she comes on her own right around then, as I was hoping to do as natural a birth as possible. Anyone else know about this?

No! I've never heard this before. I hope this one comes a tad early...my son was born at 37.5 weeks and still weighed over 7lbs. Haha

One thing that's been worrying me...but not sure if you ladies have heard it before.

I keep reading that IVF babies have higher risks of having genetic or birth defects. :( And they're not sure if they'll have shortened lifespans with increased risks of obesity and diabetes. 

Did any of your doctors talk about this? I never knew, until I started Googling! Now I'm paranoid. :(


----------



## mara16jade

So glad to hear everything is going well Kat!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I've never heard any of those concerns about ivf babies. Also my Dr never mentioned it either. 

The reason they may induce is IVFER'S at 39 wks is bc we know or conception dates 100% which means there's no concern about due dates being off. Normal pregnancy due dates can vary so that's why some Dr's are more strict about inductive with them. And with any pregnancy the placenta ages as pregnancy progresses, older placenta's don't perfuse blood and oxygen as well which can harm baby.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Kat_F said:


> I had my first meeting with the obstey today. Had a scan and everything looks great. 9w 3d today baby developing well.

Congrats! Glad all is going well!


----------



## citts733

Kat_F said:


> I had my first meeting with the obstey today. Had a scan and everything looks great. 9w 3d today baby developing well.

Yay Kat!! That's awesome. 9 weeks with good development is :thumbup:



mara16jade said:


> One thing that's been worrying me...but not sure if you ladies have heard it before.
> 
> I keep reading that IVF babies have higher risks of having genetic or birth defects. :( And they're not sure if they'll have shortened lifespans with increased risks of obesity and diabetes.
> 
> Did any of your doctors talk about this? I never knew, until I started Googling! Now I'm paranoid. :(

No I've not heard this from anyone, including any of my doctors, before. I've found that too much information can be unhelpful. Unless something like that becomes mainstream, probably best to not give it too much credence.


----------



## JaneyM

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not posted since our failed FET in October, just felt like I needed some time away.

Sorry for your loss Star, but you're really very good at this IVF malarkey aren't you! Bets of luck for the next round, hoping it comes around quickly for you.

Lots of pregnancies on here which is amazing ... Congratulations xxxx

AFM, we had a consultation in November after the failed Medicated FET, where we asked again about a natural FET... I begged in fact, I knew that the drugs weren't right for me. I bled before OTD both times. I repeated to the Dr that I had carried my LG full term & managed to get pregnant naturally (albeit lost it at 11 weeks) so thought that the natural FET was ideal for me. 
The Dr was concerned about my erratic cycles and whether I was ovulating. So booked me in for another ovulation test and told me if my cycles were under 35 days, positive opk & my ovulation test was over 30... She'd be happy if I had natural FET for our last embryo!
Everything was perfect, so on 7th January I had our 5C/A blasto transferred without any drugs... Our very last IVF. We got our :bfp: ten gruelling days later.
We're over the moon, suffering with terrible worry for the 7 week scan, which without doubt will continue throughout the whole pregnancy if we can get there. We never thought it would work, with the worst graded embryo & failures before... Miracles do happen.

Best of luck everyone xxxx


----------



## star25

Janey I'm so happy for you! 

Thank you for your support, I hope I can be good at for my next cycle Haha, I've got af now so I can start on my next cycle 

When is your 7 week scan? I'm.so excited for you, I'm glad you pushed for a natural cycle, mama knows best!


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks Star.... we're totally shocked still. The scan is 8th February, dragging more than the 2ww!!
Don't know how I'm going to get through it, going to do a test on Saturday to calm my nerves.

Oh Wow, so hopefully not long until you can start, hoping your cycle behaves for you. Is it another FET? X my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## star25

Thank you Janey 

Yes it's another fet, they've said I can have a scan to check lining on day 35 and if thick enough for a bleed start provera to induce af so I'm.not waiting forever for it!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I am so sorry I haven't been on this thread in a while! It isn't easy keeping up with 3 year old twins well pregnant, so I have only been able to keep up with my journal lately! I posted a few pictures from my gender reveal photo shoot that I did in my journal and I wanted to share it with you lovely ladies! Here is a link to my journal page, the picture is in the spoiler!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...acle-born-28-wks-sept-2016-ivf-2-bfp-320.html

@Star, Good luck and baby dust to you! I saw on another thread that you are gearing up for your transfer soon! I hope you get a BFP and go on to have a H&H 9 months! :dust::dust:

@Jane, Congratulations hun! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks for the well wishes Wannabe, unfortunately I was right to be worried. Our 7week scan last week, showed a gestational scan, yolk scan & tiny fetal pole, no where near where I should be. 
Going for a scan on Thursday & organising a date for D&C. It's sad but can't grieve until it's over. 
This was our last embryo so my assisted conception days are over.... good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no Janey! I hope things turn out ok. I'm so sorry it's stressful. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Jane, I am so sorry hun! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

Oh janey I'm so sorry to read this, is there any way things might catch up? Big hugs xx


----------



## star25

Wannabe and mara, glad you are both doing well
Yes wannabe I'm just waiting for af in the next week or 2 then fet can begin! 
Very exciting but after the blighted ovum very scary but I'll be glad to get going again x


----------



## mara16jade

Star, I wish you the very best with your next FET! :hugs: 

How does a FET cycle duffer from IVF? I mean like timing and medications.


----------



## star25

Thank you mara 

It actually takes a bit longer for me anyway, when I done the if in 2014 it was 12 days from start to egg collection 

With fet I start estrogen tablets after baseline when af arrives, after 10 days or so go for lining check, if thick enough start progesterone and transfer is 5 days later 
With me though lining hasn't been thick enough last 2 times so had to have an extra week on the estrogen then check again 
It's definitely easier though and no injections as the progesterone are pessaries, 3 times a day though which is a pain!


----------



## mara16jade

No injections is awesome! But man...I hated progesterone! Soooo messy! I was so happy to get off of them. I was told to stop at 10 weeks, but I had a bunch extra, so I weaned off of them. Up until week 10, it was 2x a day. Then what I did was switch to 1x a day for week 11, and then 1x every other day for week 12. No idea if it was necessary, but it made me feel better. Lol


----------



## star25

Good idea wannabe, mine are meant to be up til 10 weeks, don't think I'll have any left though


----------



## citts733

I stopped at 10 weeks cold turkey with no problems! You should be fine, Star. So excited for you to finally be able to start your FET! I'm surprised at how long it takes to get going again.

Janey, so so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:


----------



## star25

I know it feels like forever citts! Had to wait to have a cycle after the miscarriage though which took forever and then start on the next one which I'm waiting for now, bloomin long cycles! 
Glad you are well x


----------



## JaneyM

Thanks ladies xxx
No Star, the nurse was adamant it was over & wouldn't progress. I think this scan tomorrow is just protocol, as with natural pregnancies the dates might be wrong. Unfortunately we know exactly when things happened! 
The nail in the coffin was when she said you can slap me if I'm wrong... I just can't go through a natural miscarriage again & think the wait will kill me. Has anyone had a d&c? (I'm hoping the answers no!) 
Just want this over... the nausea is unbearable.

Not long Star, my fingers are crossed for you xxx
Hope everyone else & gorgeous bumps are well xxx


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry Janey, it's so awful to be in limbo. :(

I've had a natural miscarriage, one induced by misoprostol and a D&C. The D&C to me was the easiest of the bunch, I recovered totally by the next day. Well, physically at last.

I'm waiting for AF before I can start stims. Thinking it should be here mid-next week.


----------



## JaneyM

Oh 3c, you've been through so much! Thanks for letting me know, I definitely will be having D&C... do you mind me asking if it was local or general? How many weeks were you?
I was with my best friend when she had medical management & she was in such pain... I just can't face it. More pain on top of the heartbreak of losing our baby.. it will tip me over the edge.
Do you sometimes feel like you're being punished for something? Or is it just me being totally depressed? X


----------



## star25

So sorry janey, with mine I stopped the meds weds, started spotting Thurs and by Fri 11pm was all over, the pain for me was no worse than my period, if actually had worse period but they're normally pretty horrendous anyway 

Hope it's as well as it can be for you xx


----------



## 3chords

JaneyM said:


> Oh 3c, you've been through so much! Thanks for letting me know, I definitely will be having D&C... do you mind me asking if it was local or general? How many weeks were you?X

I had a MMC at 10w4d, baby stopped developing around 9 weeks. It was a general, I've never heard of them being done locally here. I was in at 7 am to the hospital and home by noon so pretty quick.

I also feel often that I'm being punished for something. One of my friends once gave me a piece of advice that worked for her - to ban the "F" word (fair) from their home. It's so hard but constantly thinking none of this is fair isn't helping me.


----------



## JaneyM

No change at my scan last week, so booked in for D&C under local on Wednesday. Can't wait for it to be over x 

I know what you mean 3c. I'm adjusting to the fact that this is it. My DH said it doesn't have to be but at the moment I've had enough, waiting, putting life on hold, appointments, injections, foof scans & utter disappointment. I need to put my energy into our miracle LG & looking after myself. So a year of trying naturally until I feel I can do otherwise. 
Good luck girls... Will be checking up on you xxx


----------



## mara16jade

Oh Janey, I'm so sorry. I hope the d&c is quick and easy, and recovery is uneventful. :hugs: There are so many stories about women who get their rainbow baby after a failed IVF, when they take a break. As hard as that is to imagine right now, I hope a short break is all you need. Hug your LG a little tighter and remember, this isn't the end. Just a detour. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi all, I haven't been getting any notifications from this page so haven't thought to post until now. I hope you are all ok. I will be 18 weeks on Sunday. Can't believe where time is going x


----------



## mara16jade

Hi! :) Glad everything is going well! I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow! I've been feeling tiny movements from time to time. I hope I get to see baby tomorrow (I'm pushing for a scan to see if my complete previa has moved. Fx it has!!!).


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, 

Mara I love love love feeling movement with dd I had to wait til 21 weeks because my placenta was at the front acting like a cushion and I'll never forget that 1 single kick in the middle of the night

I'm currently pupo! 2dp5dt, wish me luck ladies! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## goingforit

Oh wishing you all the best Star! 

I haven't been receiving emails from this group so I think I've got a lot to catch up on! I have an anterior high placenta so my movement has been slower than most to feel but hubby managed to feel it for the first time this morning at 22+ weeks. I've been feeling it for myself for a few weeks now.


----------



## mara16jade

Hi Star! Fx for you!!!! Are you testing out the trigger (did you dona trigger?)?


----------



## star25

I didn't do trigger as was a fet but I will be testing early!

Goingforit glad to hear you are well too, so exciting how far you ladies are already!


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats on being PUPO star! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## star25

Thank you wannabe! Testing tomorrow xx


----------



## mara16jade

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi everyone. Hope you are well. Star I have everything crossed for you!!! 

I'm 21+2 now x


----------



## star25

Thank you all

Northern its gone so quick!


----------



## mara16jade

Star, how's it going?


----------



## star25

Hi mara, it was a bfn :( 

Going to try another fet in a couple of months, hope you're well?


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no Star, I'm sorry sorry! :hugs: I hope the next FET is the last you you'll ever need. Fx


----------



## star25

Thank you,Me too mara, this will be the 4th fet and I know I'm lucky enough to have dd but I know she would love a sibling!


----------



## mara16jade

Yes, you're lucky to have your dd, but that will never replace completing your family. It's what the mind and body need, so I totally understand trying until you've exhausted all ways to make it happen. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you mara, sometimes I feel selfish as I have dd and some people are trying for their first (like my sister who is having trouble conceiving) but it's about dd too and completing our family for her too
I have 5 frosties left so surely 1 has to work! 
I'll keep this thread posted :)


----------



## mara16jade

That is not selfish at all! Everyone should do what they feel is best for them and their family. Anyone who tells you otherwise is just jealous.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, I am so sorry about the BFN! Big huge hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you for your next FET!!


----------



## star25

Thank you wannabe! How are you?


----------



## wannabeprego

star25 said:


> Thank you wannabe! How are you?

I am doing okay! Baby girl is healthy and growing on schedule! I passed Blood work and a 24 hour urine because my BP has been borderline high on and off. However I failed my 1 hour glucose test and now my OB wants me to do the 3 hour test!!!:wacko::dohh: I am not happy about that! My c-section is scheduled for June 23rd, and I can't believe how fast time is going bye! DH has been busy trying to get the nursery done and we turned our guest bedroom into a minnie mouse themed room for DS. My son is staying in the original nursery for the twins and eventually he will have a mickey mouse themed room. I am starting to worry we won't get everything done in time for baby girls arrival!! I am tired a lot since I am getting bigger and bigger, all well trying to keep up with the twins. :wacko: 

I have a link to my journal in my siggy and I always keep it updated so if you want to follow me and keep in touch just pop on and say hello!! Do you have a journal?


----------



## Kat_F

Thinking of you star and am checking back as I await to hear your news.... good luck with your next frostie keep trying!


----------



## star25

I don't have a journal wannabe but I'll come and see you in yours :)

Thank you kat! Hope you're well?


----------



## mara16jade

Star, you did the transfer already, right? When are betas? Fx so hard for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hey mara, close but not Yet, transfer is Tuesday! Lining was good on first check After 8 days of estrogen so that was good too, can't wait 

How are you and everyone?


----------



## mara16jade

Sooo close! Fx :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi ladies, just wanted to share that our baby girl decided to come 3 weeks early. Born Fri 5/19/17 at 0836. 7#11oz, 20.5in long. We're both doing great!


----------



## Ellie Bean

&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







6_resized.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









8_resized.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mara16jade

Yay!!!!! Huge congrats! Such a great weight and size for 3 weeks early. My son was born at 37.5 weeks and was 7lbs 2oz, 20in long. Haha 

Rest up, and soak in all those amazing newborn cuddles. :cloud9:


----------



## goingforit

Huge congratulations! Glad you are both doing well. She is adorable.


----------



## star25

congratulations ellie, she is beautiful! Glad to hear you are doing well xx

I'm 1dp5dt today, wish me luck!


----------



## goingforit

Wishing you all the best star...really hope this is it for you. Do you know when you will start testing?


----------



## star25

Thank you goingforit, otd is 3rd June, I probably won't wait that long but am going to try not to test too early for a change!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good luck star!


----------



## mara16jade

Good luck!! Wishing you the best Star!


----------



## star25

thank you all, means a lot you're still thinking of me! I'll update when I start testing :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Star!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## goingforit

Hey Star...how are you feeling? Been thinking of you and have everything crossed.


----------



## star25

Hi goingforit, I'm not feeling too much which is making me feel out, even though I didn't feel a lot with dd or the bfp that ended in blighted ovum 

I think I am going to test this morning, 7dp5dt, I've never waited this long and I think if it was going to be a bfp, something would show up by now 
I think I just need to do it so I can stop symptom spotting and driving myself mad! 

Yesterday afternoon I felt a but sick, light cramps and boobs hurt which could be down to progesterone, this morning though, nothing! 
Boobs are a but bigger too which I didn't have with my bfn cycle but don't remember having with my bfp cycles either! 

As you can see I'm going slightly crazy here so I'll update when I've tested!


----------



## mara16jade

Thinking about you Star!!


----------



## goingforit

Oh bless you. Yes I remember the symptom spotting journey and you are right to take the test to put your mind at ease because I personally believe there is no rhyme or reason to symptoms. Everyone is just so different that why is true for one can be so different to another. 

Wishing you all the best. Xx


----------



## star25

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170530_083259.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## goingforit

Yay!!! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## goingforit

Huge congratulations and wishing you all the best!! Xx


----------



## star25

Thank you so much for your support still, phew! 
How are you? 

Lana, how are you?


----------



## mara16jade

Omg!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## star25

Thank you mara!! I'm so relieved Haha, I was worried the line at the top is a bit lighter but I think I'm over analysing as usual! Glad I waited though so it's a darker line, third time lucky with this fet


----------



## star25

Thank you mara! I'm so relieved Haha
I was a bit worried the line at the top is a bit lighter than the rest of it but think I'm over analysing lol
Third time lucky with this fet


----------



## mara16jade

How many did you transfer?


----------



## star25

Just transferred 1 mara, a 4bb


----------



## goingforit

Lines very clear...you don't need to worry about That! 

I'm good thank you..getting more nervous as Labour approaches...but excited to meet the baby now. I've got so much to learn and everything still feels so surreal!


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats Star!!! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance: Those are beautiful lines!!!


----------



## star25

Thank you so much wannabe, so excited!


----------

